# **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Anybody think Kelly has the best natural boobs WWE?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










Naomi's booty is ridiculous.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

WAGG you raise some good points about Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

They're having Natalya's bachelorette party apparently. Just in case any of you guys were hoping she would dump Tyson for you


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> *Naomi's booty is ridiculous.*


I know seriously, holy shit. Biggest ass i've ever seen in WWE.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Too bad Naomi's face comes with it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Hades1313 said:


> They're having Natalya's bachelorette party apparently. Just in case any of you guys were hoping she would dump Tyson for you


enaldo


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Naomi's booty is ridiculous.


:bosh5


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Naomi booty is nice i guess but i seen better. Being huge don't mean it better. As for Kelly yes her boobs is great her body is amazing.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Mickie James Dr Pepper Commercial Video*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

DB just chillin


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Brie looks old in that pic


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Hades1313 said:


> Brie looks old in that pic


That's a non edited pic for ya.

Some Eva Marie pics.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

More Jojo, more better.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Good heavens a new RED.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Love that red hair.


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

*Mick Foley's daughter is hot*


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Okay pervert, good for you


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Is she of age?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

BAH GAWD KANG, MRS FOLEYS BABY BOYS BABY GIRL.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



richyque said:


> Is she of age?


She's 19.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



richyque said:


> Is she of age?





> Noelle Margaret (born December 15, 1993)


It's from his Wiki, so take that as you will.


----------



## JaiGrant (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



Karma101 said:


> She's 19.


So how long before she gets signed? I followed her on twitter a while ago and she seems to be a fan.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Well her mom is (or was, haven't seen her recently) smoking hot so this is not surprising.


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

She is better looking than any diva on the roster now so I'd sign her in a heartbeat just as eye candy.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

She's like an untanned K2.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

BANG BANG!

:vince5


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Well I've never seen what her mother looks like, but seeing that she doesn't look like a neanderthal who just wondered out of a cave from the Pleistocene period...I'd say she must have inherited her mother's looks.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Obviously got her looks from her Mum. I remember Collette being pretty good-looking.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

I'd hit that


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Nope.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

You know Mick Foley was fairly good looking when he was young? He didn't always look like a smashed up caveman.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Would never think she's his daughter. lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

She's hot..looks thankfully nothing like Mick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Well her mum (Mick Foley's wife) used to be a supermodel in her younger days and when they met so it's no surprise. His son if anything seems to be the one slightly taking after Mick Foley. Here is a recent pic:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Was this the same family that watched The Rock beat the hell out of him with a chair?


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Was this the same family that watched The Rock beat the hell out of him with a chair?


Yes (well, I think a son or two was not born at that time yet), and I believe that "Beyond the Mat" documentary showed that same daughter crying when the Rock destroyed Foley with those numerous chair shots.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Not bad, not bad at all. (Y)


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

*Don't be fooled by Foley's looks now. Back in the day, Foley used to look a lot better. If you couple that with the fact that his wife used to be a supermodel, then I'm not surprised the daughter looks as great as she does.*


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

It's amazing how sexy she looks despite the fact that her dad looks like he survived a deadly car crash. Who cares about how old she is? She has nice teeth and a nice slim supermodel body. Her legs are amazing and they are the perfect width. 10/10.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



messi said:


> It's amazing how sexy she looks despite the fact that her dad looks like he survived a deadly car crash. Who cares about how old she is? She has nice teeth and a nice slim supermodel body. Her legs are amazing and *they are the perfect width.* 10/10.










Width? Who talks about a woman's leg width?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Bang Bang!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



TheeJayBee said:


> BANG BANG!
> 
> :vince5


I died.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

OP stop being a perve


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> OP stop being a perve


Says the guy with a young woman in a bikini in his signature.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

It's Mr. Foley's baby girl!!!



Ithil said:


> Says the guy with a young woman in a bikini in his signature.


KKF is a woman.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Mick should be proud way better then hogans daughter.
That overfake medium tittyed size hoe


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> OP stop being a perve


How is finding a girl attractive being a perv?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> OP stop being a perve


You have a photo of a topless woman in your avatar and a half naked woman in your sig. 
Don't trip.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



kobra860 said:


> You have a photo of a topless woman in your avatar and a half naked woman in your sig.
> Don't trip.


Not to mention, she'll tell anyone who'll listen how hot Paige and her arse are.



kobra860 said:


> Width? *Who talks about a woman's leg width?*


From the Nikki Bella celeb judge thread:


messi said:


> They have such amazing bodies, specially Nikki. The length and width of her arms & legs are literally perfection. She has the body of a supermodel. Her broad shoulders compliment her nice sexy curves. I give her 10/10 on the body alone and 6/10 for her face. Overall 8.5/10.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Imagine the promo Foley would shoot on you before you took her out. 
:lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

She's alright. Eddie Gurrerro's daughter Shaul on the other hand, she's fucking hot. 












Yes, please.


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



Premium Walls said:


> She's alright. Eddie Gurrerro's daughter Shaul on the other hand, she's fucking hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tatts on girls are nasty. Foley's daughter > Ugly ass Guerrero's daughter


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



Premium Walls said:


> She's alright. Eddie Gurrerro's daughter Shaul on the other hand, she's fucking hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those tattoos look awful.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Not every guy likes a chick with tats, understandable.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



Premium Walls said:


> Not every guy likes a chick with tats, understandable.


I personally find it a turn on. 

To each their own...


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Guy about to go on a date with Foley's daughter. 

Mick opens door.

*Guy:* Hey you're Mick Foley.
*Foley: *That's right, and you're the guy that's taking out my baby girl tonight. 
Guy hesitates. 
*Guy:* That's right. 
Mick pulls out the barb wire. Guy looks scared. 
*Foley:* if you touch her, this barb wired bat will be used tonight. 
Guy creams his pants.


----------



## sarphira313 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

She is ok...not that hot or something. I doubt she will step into wrestling business.
By the way, she doesn't look like Foley at all.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> It's Mr. Foley's baby girl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> KKF is a woman.


Says who?


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Would bang.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Mick should go on Jeremy Kyle and get a DNA test..............


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

where the hell is the next Eva Torres shoot? I miss her so much.


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)

You guys are forgetting that Mick Foley used to wrestle as the sexiest man alive, the wrestler who made dozens of women swoon, the one and only Dude Love. So of course his daughter would inherit those genes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

She looks like a thin version of Hayden Panettiere


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

I respect Mick Foley so much that I can't speak bad about her daughter


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Her and some boy in a convertible, making out at, oh I don't know, where do kids make out at these days? Fuckmee Point or something like that.

*Her: I don't know about this...
Him: What's wrong, baby? Don't wanna meet the ORIGINAL Hardcore Legend?
Her: Well, maybe, but.....hey, what's that?
Him: Yeah, what the hell is that?
*They look up a nearby tree and see some large form clamoring for position way up top, like a bear reaching for some honey or something*
Him: Is that....
Her: That's my....

And Mick comes sailing off the tree with a vintage Cactus Jack flying elbow.*





And I'd totally do her.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Theres nothng wrong with my avatar or sig but guys on here lusting over Mick's daughter who isnt even 18 is wrong


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

:yum:



Stojy said:


> Would bang.


*You meant 'BANG BANG!', right?*


----------



## mrfaafs (Jan 13, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Theres nothng wrong with my avatar or sig but guys on here lusting over Mick's daughter who isnt even 18 is wrong


She's 19, dumbass.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*

Still looks a little jail-baity. I'd steer clear.

Not as bad as Selena Gomez who I swear to God is eternally 14 years old, but she does look younger than 19.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



mrfaafs said:


> She's 19, dumbass.


And fresh.


If you know what I mean :HHH2


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



TripleG said:


> Still looks a little jail-baity. I'd steer clear.
> 
> Not as bad as Selena Gomez who I swear to God is eternally 14 years old, but she does look younger than 19.


I wouldn't care if any girl looked like a minor as long as she is of age it's all good. Some girls just look young in the face.


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



King Bebe said:


> And fresh.
> 
> 
> If you know what I mean :HHH2


What do you mean by fresh triple h? Fresh for a burial?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Is it just me or was Kaitlyn alot prettier face wise when she debuted on NXT as Vickie's rookie? I dunno she just looks a little plain to me now. She had more of a girl next door hotness to her on NXT

NXT









Now


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Theres nothng wrong with my avatar or sig but guys on here lusting over Mick's daughter who isnt even 18 is wrong


Love your avatar and sig cuz nothing is wrong with Barbie aka Kelly. Your avatar sums it up fuck the haters.


----------



## BobbyMcferrIn (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



redunk808 said:


> You guys are forgetting that Mick Foley used to wrestle as the sexiest man alive, the wrestler who made dozens of women swoon, the one and only Dude Love. So of course his daughter would inherit those genes.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hahahahahaha


----------



## xxbones88xx (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Mick Foley's daughter is hot*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Theres nothng wrong with my avatar or sig but guys on here lusting over Mick's daughter who isnt even 18 is wrong


noelle was born i 93 kkf she's going to be 20 in december and I agree there is nothing wrong with your avi or sig


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



SAMCRO said:


> Is it just me or was Kaitlyn alot prettier face wise when she debuted on NXT as Vickie's rookie? I dunno she just looks a little plain to me now. She had more of a girl next door hotness to her on NXT.


Agreed. Don't really know what it is, but she looked a helluva lot better back on NXT. That debut outfit? Holy Christ...











:yum:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Everything about Kaitlyn has been good to me since 2010 - now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

TBH, if she left today, I wouldn't care, but she's like WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY second to AJ. So the Diva roster is very thin.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Is it b/c she's not of a Latina background, WAGG? :hmm:


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Obfuscation said:


> Everything about Kaitlyn has been good to me since 2010 - now.


Oh, don't get me wrong, she still = hotness, but something about the NXT days just stuck out to me...punpunpun


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Obfuscation said:


> Is it b/c she's not of a Latina background, WAGG? :hmm:


I don't discriminate 8*D 

But we're all dudes here...:westbrook2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



-SAW- said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, she still = hotness, but something about the NXT days just stuck out to me...punpunpun


I see what you did. 

:barkley



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I don't discriminate 8*D
> 
> But we're all dudes here...:westbrook2


This fuxin guy. :draper


----------



## Melrose01 (May 29, 2013)

*Your top Diva crushes?*

Which WWE Diva's from the past or present have you had a crush on and who are your top 5? (just a fun post)



http://wwwe.facebook.com/WWEDivaDeluxex


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*









































Trish

















Lita








Mickie
















Stacy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Top diva crush will always be Lita. :mark: :mark: :yum:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

I don't have a crush on any of them. I just think these girls are hot:
Kaitlyn, AJ, Lita, Trish Stratus, Mickie James, Shelly Martinez (mostly for the boobs), Candice Michelle, and that's probably it.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

*1.








2.








3.








4.








5.







*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Layla and Trish may well be the greatest beings to ever have been put on Earth.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

I can't name only 5.
AJ, Candice Michelle, Eve, Layla, Lita, Maryse, Stacy Keibler, Torrie Wilson, and Trish Stratus.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Eve will always be at the top for me. Another one would be Mickie James. And she ain't an actual Diva but I'm really starting to take a liking towards Renee Young.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Alicia Fox hot or not?*

personally for me its a hot, there's just something about her, what's everyone's opinion of Foxy?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Alicia Fox hot or not?*

4/10, Thats my vote.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Top 5 all time for me:
Kelly Kelly, AJ, Melina, Alicia Fox, Maria


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Right now. (Past & Present 'Divas' that I still 'crush on')

1. *Renee Young*


































2. *Layla*


















3. *Melina*


















4. *Mickie James*


























5. *Trish Stratus*


















Honourable mention goes to Natalya!


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

WOW never realised Layla was that hot until now, perfect body, Mickie James as well was another one with a perfect body


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

This woman.










Goddess.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*



TehJerichoFan said:


> This woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder if Takers ever given her a Tombstone?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

I would say Elizabeth, but I was a bit too young in those days to actually fancy her. So, that being said, my top Diva "crush" will always be Sunny - but then I expect every 15/16 year old boy, who watched, would've had a crush on her back then. Second, would be Michelle McCool - like someone said... goddess. I'd been attracted to her since her Diva search days. Third would be post-surgery Chyna... I'm not ashamed to admit she really did it for me back then - especially the body. Fourth is Sable, and Eve would be in fifth spot.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

for me personally I think she's a great looking girl, especially when she wears a dress and we see that body in all it should be, but do some men found her muscular look unattractive? a lot of men like the AJ or Alicia Fox skinny look whats everyone's opinion of Kaitlyn?


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

Of course she looks good and AJ and Alicia are not skinny. If you look at their arms they're really toned and muscular.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

she wears too much make up IMO


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Alicia Fox hot or not?*

Big fan of her looks. Looks even hotter in her regular clothes even though that outfit she wore on NXT was awesome.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Alicia Fox hot or not?*

Oh yeah, she looks good. Her, Naomi & Cameron :datass


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

I've never really found her to be attractive tbh. Her personality, or lack there of, may have something to do with it.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

I find her very attractive, but I can see why people might not like her.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Alicia Fox hot or not?*

I think she's like a 8/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

Hit or miss with me.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

*She looks good, but her personality is a blessing and a curse. I don't know how to describe it, but she seems very charismatic and annoying at the same time.*


----------



## Lapacus96 (Feb 3, 2013)

Not for me IMO. I usually go after Naomi/Cameron type girls irl. her body and face just doesn't do it for me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Alicia Fox hot or not?*

her sister is much hotter


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

She looks good. Outside of the ring she looks too muscular, but in her ring attire she looks like the others.. It's weird.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Wonder if Takers ever given her a Tombstone?


Dude... :lmao


----------



## More Stables (May 18, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> her sister is much hotter


Agreed 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FIVECount (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

Check my avy.. She looks damn good.


----------



## FIVECount (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

The one in my avy, Kitlyn and the one in the sig, AJ.


----------



## FIVECount (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

In these threads the OP needs to post pictures or be banned.. lol. Besides that Alicia fox has some amazing legs.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*



FIVECount said:


> Check my avy.. She looks damn good.


Aren't those pictures old, though?


----------



## yabbitboy (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1 - Maxine
2 - Eve
3 - Victoria / Tara
4 - Kaitlyn
5 - Bella Twins


----------



## yabbitboy (May 29, 2013)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

I like Kaitlyn [ used to love Kaitlyn ] - especially from her NXT days / early days at RAW etc.. I started to liking her less when she started to wear too much clothes. I dont mind the muscles though, Kaitlyn has one of the best bodies currently in Womens WWE.


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

She gives me a bit of a Penny from TBBT vibe.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

I think she looks great. I like thicker women and I think her arms being thick with muscles instead of fat looks best. Also she has big tits and an attractive face and nice thick thighs and legs.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

She's got some very attractive breasts, I'll give her that. The rest of her is meh.


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

she's the hottest diva today...


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1) Maryse
2) Layla
3) AJ
4) Trish
5) Torrie


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1. Maryse
2. AJ Lee
3. Trish Stratus
4. Stephanie Mcmahon
5. ?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*



Daiko said:


> 1. *Renee Young*


I refuse to call her Renee Young! But I agree, she's awesomely beautiful. 

Anyways, my top diva crush will always be *Lita*, followed by Eve and AJ.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1. Christy Hemme
2. Dawn Marie
3. A.J.
4. Kimberly Paige
5. Brooke Tessmacher


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1- Mickie James
2- Trish Stratus
3- AJ Lee
4- Kelly Kelly
5- Torrie Wilson


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Top 5 is pretty hard but here it is

1. Trish Stratus

























2. Maryse

























3. Kelly Kelly

























4. Torrie Wilson

























5. Lita

























Honorable mentions: Candice, Ashley, Mickie James, Kaitlyn, AJ, Stacy, Sable


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

The main ones I can think of are Trish, Stephanie, Mickie, Victoria, Torrie, Natalya and Stacy.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

AJ and Lita.


----------



## Heel Green Ranger (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

I don't really care for any of the active divas these days, but growing up as a kid I had a huge crush on Trish Stratus. I used to be so jealous of Vince when he was with Trish.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*



chargebeam said:


> I refuse to call her Renee Young! But I agree, she's awesomely beautiful.
> 
> Anyways, my top diva crush will always be *Lita*, followed by Eve and AJ.


LOL I'm pretty happy for her as well. Watched her on aftermath the score a lot before she came to the WWE. I actually didn't think she would be used this well. She's pretty much a WWE diva now.


----------



## on the roost (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Alicia Fox hot or not?*

2/10 terrible


----------



## on the roost (May 5, 2013)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

I find her very attractive


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Alicia Fox hot or not?*

She's more adorable than hot. Her smile. :mark: Plus her teeth makes her smile even better IMO.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

I really wonder who she's dating. Assuming somebody not on the roster.

If Cody wasn't dating that black woman, I'd easily put those two together. :mark:


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1. Mickie James
2. Emma
3. Renee


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1. Trish
2. AJ Lee
3. Lita


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

Too much muscles for me.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Torrie Wilson
Maryse Oullet
Amy Dumas (Lita)
Stacy Keibler
Maria Kanellis


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Trish will always be my top crush, diva or celeb
Then Torrie, Mickie and Eve


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1)Lita
2)Paige - Don't now if she counts since she hasn't made it to the main roster yet.
3)Melina
4)Kristal Marshall - Would have been higher if she had stayed longer.
5)Dawn Marie


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

Way too much muscle, it spoils her naturally beautiful face as well. I don't mind a girl that hits the gym occasionally but when you're a female and the size of your legs are comparable to some WWE guys, maybe it's time to tone down your weight work.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*



Satanixx said:


> 1. Christy Hemme
> 5. Brooke Tessmacher


But they're Knockouts, dammit! :vince3


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1.Layla
2.renee young
3.aksana
4.brie
5.aj


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1. April Jeanette Mendez 

2. AJ Lee

3. Crazy Chick

4. The youngest GM Raw 

5. The smallest Diva in WWE


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1.CHRISTY HEMME
2.Trish Stratus
3.Kelly Kelly
4.Ashley Massaro
5.Candice Michelle

Theirs too many really, torrie,stacy,lita,maryse,mc cool,dawn marie,mickie how any man can be forced to choose just 5 is very unfair  :lol

Also Paige and Emma are amazing, but I need to give them more time :yum:


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

I am a huge Kaitlyn fan and think she is the best looking diva on the roster today followed by AJ Lee. I would actually marry Kaitlyn because not only is she gorgeous, but she seems to be really down to earth and easy to relate to and she has a quirky somewhat nerdy like thing going on kind of like AJ does.


----------



## Melrose01 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

I think she has just the right amount of muscle, if she had anymore she would look too masculine. Her muscle sets her apart from the other Divas and i think she rocks them

http://www.facebook.com/WWEDirectx
http://www.facebook.com/WWEDivaDeluxex


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

Would destroy, without question.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

She looks ok, I wouldn't pick her over most of the other divas though.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Would destroy, without question.


Pretty much this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

Kaitlyn is so damn sexy. I find her very attractive imo.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1. Michelle McCool
2. Melina (THAT entrance)
3. AJ Lee
4. Lita
5. Eve Torres

Honourable mentions go to Brie Bella and Trish Stratus


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

AJ and AJ forever!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*



Eulonzo said:


> But they're Knockouts, dammit! :vince3


Hemme was in WWE previously

1, AJ Lee
2, Lita
3, Stephanie McMahon
4, Katie Lee Burchill
5, Victoria

and Paige will get into my top 5 when she's on main roster :agree:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Barbie Blank is my only diva crush


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

I randomly fell in love with Layla a couple of days ago and still don't know why.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Currently: 
1) Mickie James
2) Kaitlyn
3) Gail Kim
4) Layla
5) Miss Tessmacher

All Time: 
1) Miss Elizabeth (a man never forgets his first) 
2) Sunny/Tammy Lynn Sytch
3) Mickie James
4) Terri Runnels
5) Trish Stratus


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

I think Kaitlyn is the hottest Diva ever! We had so many stunning Divas over the years, but there is something about Kaitlyn, that really drives me crazy for her! Her big breasts, her beautiful face, her stunning thights, her little ass, her muscles, her hair. It's just a combination of everything!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Out of the current Divas/Knockouts ...

1. Kaitlyn
2. Miss Tessmacher
3. Mickie James
4. AJ Lee
5. Paige


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

layla has and will always have my heart. love that woman. Ive liked kaitlyn alot recently as well


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

The women wrestlers roster is so thin. 
Most of wrestling in general down. Everything I grew up knowing and enjoying is down actually


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



96powerstroker said:


> The women wrestlers roster is so thin.
> Most of wrestling in general down. Everything I grew up knowing and enjoying is down actually


It's only funny because I know WWE can be at that level again.


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Tara/Victoria
Maria
Michelle McCool
Eve
Gail Kim


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Maryse is the only diva I've had a crush on


----------



## Melrose01 (May 29, 2013)

*New 2013 SummerSlam Commercial*









http://www.facebook.com/WWEDivaDeluxex


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

she's too muscular, just like Beth Phoenix. There's a line between toned and being a bodybuilder


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

I find Kaitlyn very attractive honestly. Her muscles don't bother me.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

No such thing as 'too many' muscles.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Will always be in love with Torrie Wilson. Love at first sight when she debuted in WCW


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Trish Stratus
Torrie Wilson
Layla
Mickie James
Melina


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1. Lita
2. Christy Hemme
3. Victoria
4. Layla El
5. Natyala


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1) Brie Bella
2) Brie Bella
3) Brie Bella
4) Brie Bella
5) Brie Bella


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Torrie Wilson.
Sable.
Lita.
Trish Stratus.
A.J Lee.
Kaitlyn.
Cameron and Naomi.
Eve Torres.
Maria.
Ashley.
The Bellas.


----------



## AirBoom (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1, AJ LEE
2, KELLY KELLY
3, GAIL KIM
4, PAIGE
5, MISS TESMACHER


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

∞. Ruthless Aggression Era Torrie Wilson 
1. Maria
2. Kelly Kelly
3. AJ 
4. Candice 
5. Layla


----------



## KingPEASANT (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Sable

Tori

Torrie Wilson

kristal marshal

maryse

Tiffany

Alicia fox

Rosa Mendez 

:clap


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*










She is perfection. I literally wouldn't change one thing about her because her entire body is flawless. Her legs, arms, waist, thighs, face, forehead, elbows, feet, teeth, hair, smile, eyes, and her buttocks is 10/10 for me. She is the perfect height as well, with the perfect figure and the width of her arms is incredible. She also went from being a model with no wrestling experience to becoming one of the best divas of all time. I miss her so much.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Sable (Back in 1998 - 1999)

Trish Stratus (Always had a crush on Trish, especially during 2000)

Lita (Especially when she had the slut gimmick)

Torrie Wilson 

Joy Giovanni (Had a crush on her when she was on the Diva Search)

Maria

Christy Hemme

Candice Michelle (2004 - 2005, it looked like she started getting plastic facial surgery after 2005)

Ashley Valence (That ECW announcer that was there for a few months but damn is she hot)

Here is pic to remember










Bella Twins

Emma


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Who didn't love Sable and Sunny back in the day, but Trish of course for me, as well as Mickie later and maybe AJ Lee is my favorite diva right now.I like a girl with a nice backside but outside of their apppearance, Women who are not afraid to do their own thing, smart, intelligent, is very sexy to me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

TNA's is incredibly thin right now. WWE's, yeah, main roster is considering the lack of use between 'em. When it comes to NXT, nah. That group of women are doing just fine. They benefit whenever some of the main roster dames come down and work too. Only beefs up that area.


----------



## oskino (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

i'd have to say: Torrie Wilson, Trish Stratus, Lita, A.J., Mickie.


----------



## Greg Hay version 1 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1 Trish Stratus
2 Maryse
3 Torrie Wilson
4 Sable when she first came to the WWF
5 Lita


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1 - Mickie James, every single inch of her is 100% pure perfection.
2 - AJ Lee
3 - Natalya
4 - Kaitlyn
5 - Madison Rayne

Would also like to mention Brooke Tessmacher, dat ass <3


----------



## on the roost (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1. Brooke Tessmacher
2. Nikki Bella
3. Brie Bella
4. Velvit Sky
5. Mickie James
Special mention to Taryn terell, Kaityln and Aksana


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

What's with the lack of Stacy Keibler??? Ffs.....

1: Stacy Keibler









2:: Maryse Ouellet









3: Michelle McCool









4: Torrie Wilson









5: Eve Torres


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Tough Question, Op. Hum.

5.That Mysterious Fandangirl.
4.Maxine. Super Exotic. 
3.Mickie James. Country Girl with the Thickness.
2.Miss Elizabeth. Pure Class.
and last but not least...............


1. Layla. She's 100% Wifey and She's gets better with age.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Many divas are hot: Trish, Stacy, Torrie, Sable, Candice, Mickie etc.

But as far as actual crushes go:

1) AJ
2) Lita
3) Maria
4) Gail Kim
5) Renee Young


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*



Warrior said:


> Ashley Valence (That ECW announcer that was there for a few months but damn is she hot)
> 
> Here is pic to remember


DAMN. Don't I've seen this chick. (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Paige, Eve, Mickie James, Trish Stratus and Torrie Wilson.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Torrie
Mickie
Eve
Layla
Stacy


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

It should be a hanging offence that no pics were posted in this thread.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: does Kaitlyn look good or too many muscles?*

She looks good


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Top #2 are Naomi & Eve, but I'm big fan of Natalya, Kaitlyn, and Cameron too.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

All time - Sable was sexuality incarnate.

Today - Lilian Garcia - there are a lot a cute looking girls on the roster today - Lilian's a woman.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1A. Mickie James
1B. AJ Lee
2. Joy Giovanni 
3. Christy Hemme (During her WWE run)
4. Stacy Keibler
5. Gail Kim


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Two initials


----------



## Melrose01 (May 29, 2013)

*Original plans from Total Divas reality show*

Back in march it was reported that several Diva hopefuls were training at NXT, even recieving guidance from former WWE Diva Eve Torres. At the time, it was unknown what they were training for, but a popular guess was for the resurrection of the WWE Diva Search. Now, rumour has it that the original plan for Total Divas saw the entire show consisting of these Diva recruits. However only two of them - Eve Maria and Jo-Jo Offerman were chosen to recieve WWE developmental deals, so WWE decided to fill the rest of the spots with current Divas Natalya, The Bella Twins, Cameron & Naomi for the job. 

Promo for the Original consept:


It was also reported this week that longtime wrestling couple Natalya and Tyson Kidd were engaged. Now it seems thier wedding will be featured on the Total Divas reality show. The show will combine footage of the Divas wrestling, traveling, and interacting in backstage segments and WWE have confirmed that the show will combine elements of kayfabe and shoot interviews as viewers will be kept guessing what's real and what's entertainment. 


*http://www.facebook.com/WWEDivaDeluxex*


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Original plans from Total Divas reality show*

To be fair, a show with a mix of current divas and rookie divas will probably be more interesting to a casual audience than a show full of rookies that nobody knows.


----------



## Melrose01 (May 29, 2013)

*Who remembers Jamie Koeppe?*

Jamie koeppe was the first ever winner of the WWE Diva Search in 2003 but unlike the winners that followed her she never won a contract with WWE but recieved a WWE photoshoot (showed below) However she has since gone on to have a modelling career thanks to the publicity she got from WWE.

































*http://www.facebook.com/WWEDivaDeluxex*


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Who remembers Jamie Koeppe?*

Where's the ass?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

The lack of Paige in this thread implies homosexuality...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Who remembers Jamie Koeppe?*

I remember her very good and i think it was a shame, this beauty never made a real WWE career! Jamie was hot! It is nearly impossible to find anything about her these days. What is she up to right now?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Who remembers Jamie Koeppe?*

Meh, she aite.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Who remembers Jamie Koeppe?*

Remember her well. Why you didn't include shots of her perfect ass baffles me.


----------



## Melrose01 (May 29, 2013)

*Sable & Torrie Wilson Bikini Contest - NOT PG!!!!!*








*http://www.facebook.com/WWEDivaDeluxex*


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Original plans from Total Divas reality show*

That promo seems legitimate... Sara del Rey plus ten bimbos, now that would be a show worth watching.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Shit, I totally forgot about Maxine I loved watching that woman, and was so pissed off when she quit. She can share 5th place with Eve.


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

1. Layla
2. Trish
3. Stacy
4. Sunny(1996)
5. Maryse


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Original plans from Total Divas reality show*



Melrose01 said:


> The show will combine footage of the Divas wrestling, traveling, and interacting in backstage segments and WWE have confirmed that the show will combine elements of kayfabe and shoot interviews as viewers will be kept guessing what's real and what's entertainment.


So just like most of E's reality shows.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

So I've had the idea for this thread for a while now, but I've been too lazy to create it till now. The idea is to find pornstars that look like our favorite divas/knockouts/women wrestlers.

Obviously we need to follow the forum rules i.e. NO NUDITY OR LINKS TO PORN.

I'll start off with 3 I found. Feel free to find more/better matches.

I think the first one is the best. They look VERY similar IMO...

AJ









April O'Neil











Beth Phoenix 









Phoenix Marie










Brooke Hogan









Alanah Rae


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

None of these are lookalikes....


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

Mickie James. Mickie James.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

rofl

summer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

LOL wonder if April's big tits would suit AJ's body.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

Kelly Kelly counts as a porn star right?... Wait, maybe she's just a hooker.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Kelly Kelly counts as a porn star right?... Wait, maybe she's just a hooker.


Kelly Kelly looks like Jenny Hendrix imo.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Mickie James. Mickie James.


i see what you did there


----------



## Stan Rizzo (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Kelly Kelly counts as a porn star right?... Wait, maybe she's just a hooker.


----------



## CaviteMade (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

Madison rayne - madison ivy


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

Well I'll be the racist here. 

Gail Kim - Asa Akira.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*



Hades1313 said:


> Brooke Hogan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't you rather just use Alanah as motivation? She looks much better than Brooke Hogan.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

The best one is--> eve laurence is a Stephanie McMahon lookalike.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

Angelina Love - A. Valentine. Big tits, weird face, super thin, the name


----------



## koial (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

Kelly Kelly - Kennedy Leigh.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

Shantelle Taylor/Taylor Wilde









Jessica Lynn


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Trish, Mickie, Victoria, Ariel, Kaitlyn


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

daffney trish lita


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

I've thought AJ and April O'Neil looked a lot alike for a while now too.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Who remembers Jamie Koeppe?*

awesome


----------



## pgi86 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Heels you liked and Faces you hated in your kayfabe years*

Always hated Bret Hart (back then)
Always liked Undertaker, Diesel, Razor Ramon, nWo


----------



## heidihan (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

If you need turbocharger,please contact with me . heidi.han(AT)jiamparts.com .Then you also can scan the web to find your products,


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Your top Diva crushes?*

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk's Relationship with Chicago*

I wish WWE had a guy from Nyc that was a top guy. Its a shame we're the best wrestling city with no top main event guys in the WWE. Foley doesn't count btw he's from Long Island Ny not Nyc.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

How did I never notice how similar AJ and April O'Neil looked? Wow, thank you based OP


----------



## BobbyMcferrIn (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

Why is there a correlation between the similarity if the names


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

Mickie James: Aleksa Nicole & Brooklyn lee


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

Is it just me, or do AJ and April O'Neil look nothing alike? 

Summer Bailey on the other hand...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

Don't know about the rest of you, but I think these two could be twins. Hell, they look so alike that they could even be the same person..


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Diva/Knockout Pornstar look-a-likes*

Kelly Kelly -

Any blonde whore pornstar.


----------



## sarphira313 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Who remembers Jamie Koeppe?*

Yup..do remember her. She was tasty.
9/10.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Who remembers Jamie Koeppe?*

Ah, winner of the forgotten 2003 Diva Search.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Who remembers Jamie Koeppe?*



Hades1313 said:


> Remember her well. Why you didn't include shots of her perfect ass baffles me.


Don't remember her, but by 2003 I was watching less and less wrestling, so I Googled her.










Oh mah gootness


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



> Bonin is best friends with fellow professional wrestler (although recent story lines contradict this) April Mendez. *In 2011, when Bonin, Mendez and Layla El were travelling together, Layla stated in an interview that the three of them were all bisexual at the time*.


from wikipedia 

:vince3:vince5


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

^That is why like seven posters are viewing this thread.


----------



## Melrose01 (May 29, 2013)

*Torrie Wilson vs. Candice Michelle (Wet N' Wild Match)*







*http://www.facebook.com/WWEDivaDeluxex*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

LOL awesome. This chick is killing it in the heel game.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Gave me bad flashbacks to the terrible "Piggy James" stuff.

Thankfully, AJ isn't obnoxious.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I hardly tuned in to that, at least as far as I can remember, but saw the comparison on tumblr. Not sure who AJ can face after this feud, but hopefully it's someone who can keep up in a promo with AJ.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Obfuscation said:


> Thankfully, AJ isn't obnoxious.


I'm on the fence on that one.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I hardly tuned in to that, at least as far as I can remember, but saw the comparison on tumblr. Not sure who AJ can face after this feud, but hopefully it's someone who can keep up in a promo with AJ.


There isn't really any women right now that can match her in speaking ability. Not even the very talented NXT Divas are great talkers.
I've a bad feeling AJ is just going to not get any challengers after Kaitlyn and the potential prominence she can bring to the women's division will go unrealised.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Obfuscation said:


> *Gave me bad flashbacks to the terrible "Piggy James" stuff.
> *
> Thankfully, AJ isn't obnoxious.


I got more Mickie and Trish vibes more than anything.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

AJ's mockery of Kaitlyn had me :lmao

She's killing it as a heel atm.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Ithil said:


> There isn't really any women right now that can match her in speaking ability. Not even the very talented NXT Divas are great talkers.
> I've a bad feeling AJ is just going to not get any challengers after Kaitlyn and the potential prominence she can bring to the women's division will go unrealised.


Not sure about the current divas, I mean Eve vs AJ would have been good. Eve was nice on the mic. Maxine was GREAT on the mic, and had nice matches with AJ, so she would have been perfect. There are some good ones, they just need to be given a chance to shine.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*AJ Lee look alike getting a nude back rub (Censored)*






*EDIT: *thought it was really her haha :$
renamed thread title, please move to celebs thread?
.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Maxine on the mic. AJ & Kaitlyn did it best when they were playing games behind her on NXT b/c Maxine was soooooooo boring to hear ramble on and on. You can talk well, but make it interesting please.

She was quite the looker. I'll give her that.


----------



## Melrose01 (May 29, 2013)

*Sable vs. Jacqueline - Bikini Contest*

I cant post it in a video format because it's not a youtube video but here's the link, it's worth a look :cool2

http://wrestlingbloopers.themustsee.com/sable-and-jacqueline-bikini-contest-wwe-video/


*http://www.facebook.com/WWEDivaDeluxex*


----------



## DarrenThomas (Jun 26, 2013)

*Who is sexier*

Which diva was the sexiest.

These are my two favs of all time in diva division but who is the sexiest one.

Eve Torres or Trish Stratus i go for Eve Torres.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Melrose01 (May 29, 2013)

*WWE Diva Gets Engaged*

Since Natalya and Tyson Kidd's wedding on Total Divas it seems wedding fever is in the air among the WWE Divas. Brie Bella has already hinted that she and boyfriend Daniel Bryan may follow suit and now Funkadactyl Naomi has announced that her and boyfriend Jimmy Uso have got engaged. 










Their engagement will also feature on Total Divas and Naomi revealed to E! that she is not sure when the wedding date will be, she said: 'We don’t know [when it is] because we’re so chilled out about it. We just want to go to the courthouse and get married. But I’m an only daughter and I’ll be the first to get married on my side, so both our parents are like, ‘Have a wedding!’ 

Total Divas starts on the E! Network on July 28th


*http://www.facebook.com/WWEDivaDeluxex*


----------



## Melrose01 (May 29, 2013)

*Brooke Hogan Get's Engaged*

Wedding belles are ringing again within the wrestling world. Brooke Hogan has got engaged to her boyfriend Phil Costa, who plays for the Dallas Cowboys football team.










Brooke’s brother Nick Hogan broke the news on Instagram, posting a picture of the happy couple in front of the mini Eiffel Tower in Las Vegas. Nick captioned the pic: 'MY SISTER IS GETTING MARRIED!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS BROOKEY!!!!! @mizzhogan !!!!!'

It seems this week has been all about wrestling weddings with WWE Diva Natalya tying the knot and fellow Diva Naomi revealing her engagement.


*http://www.facebook.com/WWEDivaDeluxex*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: WWE Diva Gets Engaged*

Hopefully none of these will result in another Tiffany/McIntyre


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Brooke Hogan Get's Engaged*

Best stay the fuck away from my Tony.

He isn't in to men, though, anyway, just interceptions.

:romo2


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Brooke Hogan Get's Engaged*

Poor bastard


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Brooke Hogan Get's Engaged*

Too bad he's gonna be out of a job soon


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Brooke Hogan Get's Engaged*

No idea who this bum is


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Brooke Hogan Get's Engaged*



Cleavage said:


> No idea who this bum is


He plays center for the Cowboys. But prolly not for very long.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

woah, quite a bit a marriages on the way. 

Wonder if we'll see AJ/Dolph soon. :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Brooke Hogan Get's Engaged*



Hades1313 said:


> He plays center for the Cowboys. But prolly not for very long.


Oh so he's part of the GOAT holding line, cause all they do is get called for holding.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Brooke Hogan Get's Engaged*



Cleavage said:


> Oh so he's part of the GOAT holding line, cause all they do is get called for holding.


lol yep


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Romo is hopeless. Tebow will have a superbowl ring before that idiot. He is such a blunder and half of the calls he gets and play extentsions are bs. Its like he has a handsoff policy with the player


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Sweet lady gaga.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Alicia Fox injury?*

Any news on this? That spear from Kaitlyn on Raw sounded nasty as did Alicia's scream that followed, so broken ribs I guess anybody heard anything?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Next time use the WOW discussion thread, don't create a thread.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Maria photoshoot preview.










Looks like it's gonna be a sexy one. Hopefully someone posts it when it releases.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:homer

That's all I got.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


























Looking like family up in this.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Oh that Bryan


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Respect the beard.:yes


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

RED :mark:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

CLEAVAGE!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










Saw this one on Tumblr. Not sure if the person who uploaded it actually did it, but *n3xus11*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I'm too busy being amazed someone put Jinder Mahal on the cover.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

LOL honestly, would only remove tons of funk.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Just realized they're meant to be tag teams. Still, Mahal over McIntyre. 

MADNESS.

Post a different Layla pic sans dudes behind her. :side:


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

i just saw this picture of Maryse, i never seen it before. I don't know if it's new or old. I think it's new.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

It's new


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Well damn, that's a hot new pic then.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

He missed the craze the other day.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

That's a nice pic of her. She can show she actually has life in her in her non shoot photos. lol


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Looking like family up in this.


I may despise the Bellas on screen, but I seem to get a more positive vibe from Brie off screen than I do with Nikki. These pics and displaying of affection that she constantly shows with Bryan lets me know that she is genuinely happy around him. Good for them.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

There's some awesome pics of Jackie Haas on eBay. I can't post links yet but just put in her name and look through the newest listings. She's had like a thousand kids and looks THAT good.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

She didn't do hardcore porn but she posed for magazines with her beef curtains on display. Surprised you don't know this, everyone seems to. The pictures can be found easily with Google.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Yeah, thought everyone saw the Arby's pics.

I'm not trying to be clever. That's what we call 'em. Hungry again.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Yeah, spoiler tags for that. Not everyone knew the result...


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:cuss: FFS


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*





 I miss Lita. The end where she went on the mic, she spoke nothing but the truth. GOAT.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










Looks like the back opens up.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Wouldn't be surprised if Kaitlyn's dating someone in the company.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Great nip slip on Raw tonight, glad WWE crew didn't catch it so I could fap to it in glorious HD on my recliner, sipping a hot cup of black coffee in-between strokes.

Just months ago I realized that there's nothing more relaxing than drinking a hot cup of midnight black coffee whilst masturbating, I think you all should try it.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Mithro said:


> Great nip slip on Raw tonight, glad WWE crew didn't catch it so I could fap to it in glorious HD on my recliner, sipping a hot cup of black coffee in-between strokes.
> 
> Just months ago I realized that there's nothing more relaxing than drinking a hot cup of midnight black coffee whilst masturbating, I think you all should try it.


Who had a nip slip? Was it Kaitlyn again?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Brie Bella :kobe4


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*












Spoiler: guess who?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

The nip slip is nothing special.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> The nip slip is nothing special.


Yeah I just saw it. No big deal. Was hoping for more of a full boob slip.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Kaitlyn's was also nothing special.

I've never seen the huge deal with nip slips anyway, especially in wrestling, we all see their asses (in tight clothes), & revealing cleavage every week anyway, I think that's enough. :lol


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

It looked great on the 65 inch in stunning HD, I guess some people just don't appreciate nip slips as much as I do.


----------



## Uradik (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

SOMEONE PLEASE POST THAT AJ LEE GIF. THE CLOSE UP OF HER ASS. CANT FIND IT


----------



## mrfaafs (Jan 13, 2013)

Which one? LOL.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Just passing through


----------



## yabbitboy (May 29, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Nice shots of Paige ~


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



yabbitboy said:


> Nice shots of Paige ~


YUP.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Great shots of paige


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

LIKE A GHOST


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Kaitlyn's smile tonight after she speared AJ. :mark: :yum: :datass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Lovely Barbie


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Didn't even know who it was. There's a reason for that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

lol

Before WWE


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

WAGG why would you remind us of this horrible truth?

Wait...










Fixed.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HayleySabin said:


> WAGG why would you remind us of this horrible truth?
> 
> Wait...
> 
> ...


dem dreaded curls. :side:

This was also sitting around










I think it's recent.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

LayCool reunion :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dalnath the Second (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Michelle looks horrible in that pic tbh


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Looks like a soccer mom.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Crop out the entire left side and then it's fantastic.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

layla :mark: :mark: she will always have my heart


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

love these layla uploads <3


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










YES PLZ










:mark: looking for the tweet on his feed, so hoping it's legit.










AJ >>> JBL @ climbing mountains. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Paige. :datass


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Mickie James vs Jessika Havok announced

http://www.diva-dirt.com/2013/08/02/jessicka-havok-vs-mickie-james-announced/ 
:mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

J-Havok for the win plz.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Havok to kick the crap out of Mickie James will be the greatest sight I've ever seen.

too bad it won't happen. The "vet" will have to go over despite putting in another shit performance, per usual. Havok do work and carry the sack to something watchable please.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Why Havok is good but guess what SO IS Mickie. AJ in a Bikini is win.



HayleySabin said:


> Havok to kick the crap out of Mickie James will be the greatest sight I've ever seen.
> 
> too bad it won't happen. The "vet" will have to go over despite putting in another shit performance, per usual. Havok do work and carry the sack to something watchable please.


Mickie is not as bad as you think she is a damn good wrestler and never know she put mercedes martinez over. Shit performance? LOL


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Control yourself now.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Why are there no hot asian girls in the WWE divas division? Not just oriental asian but even middle eastern, south pacific, South Asian subcontinental(India/Pak/Bang), etc. I want some Asian booty, dammit.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Layla is Moroccan.


----------



## andycarroll (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HayleySabin said:


> Layla is Moroccan.


But Morocco is in North Africa.So Layla is not Middle Eastern.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Eh, they speak Arabic there. It's a melting pot. I'm not up to split hairs.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



andycarroll said:


> But Morocco is in North Africa.So Layla is not Middle Eastern.


You could say that, but she's still Arab as all North Africans are Arab.Also most North Africans look the same from Egyptians and Algerians looking like Moroccans.Hell, most North Africans look the same as Arabs in middle eastern countries from Iraq to Saudi Arabia. Trust me, I've dealt with almost every nationality Arab in my time in the middle east.

Also, I should mention that there is such a thing as _"Greater middle east"_ which is basically people stating that countries like Morocco and even Afghanistan are a part of the _"Greater middle east"_.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



BeautifulDisaster said:


> Why are there no hot asian girls in the WWE divas division? Not just oriental asian but even middle eastern, south pacific, South Asian subcontinental(India/Pak/Bang), etc. I want some Asian booty, dammit.


They had Gail Kim, one of most talented female wrestlers in the world, and they fucked it up.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Oh Taryn, you goof.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> They had Gail Kim, one of most talented female wrestlers in the world, and they fucked it up.


They HAVE Natalya, one of the most talented female wrestlers in the world, and they're fucking it up.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Hades1313 said:


> They HAVE Natalya, one of the most talented female wrestlers in the world, and they're fucking it up.


Currently they are fucking it up, but they're still able to fix it. Shit like not using Natalya makes no sense, because she is definitely the most talented diva on the roster. I don't know what they're thinking sometimes.


The guy i quoted was talking about asian divas in WWE, so that's why i brought up Gail Kim.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

They don't care about women's matches. That's what's up. How is this not understood by now?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Nattie is one hell of a wrestler but charisma she really not up there.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Nattie is one hell of a wrestler but charisma she really not up there.


So? Put her with (and/or against) somebody that CAN talk. Bret Hart didn't have much in the way of charisma, but he was aided in that matter by Neidhart and Owen. Plus when you feud with great talkers like HBK and Stone Cold...they make you look good.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Nattie gets shit on so much :no:


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Nattie is one hell of a wrestler but charisma she really not up there.


Who does have charisma in the Divas divison? AJ? Kaitlyn is arguable. The Bellas are awful in both aspects yet they are still allowed to speak on TV.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Since when did we care about charisma when it comes to the divas?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> Since when did we care about charisma when it comes to the divas?


Since AJ Lee, and Paige, I think.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Summer has more charisma then Paige.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> Summer has more charisma then Paige.


Really? I always thought that the peeps were more attracted to Paige.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Only female heels are allowed to speak in WWE. The face Divas are told to just shut up and smile. So that celebrity groupies can talk to build up their storylines.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Summer Rae and Layla as heels have a good deal of charisma. AJ Lee is very hit or miss to me.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Nattie is one hell of a wrestler but charisma she really not up there.


It is not just that, it is that she is the best diva wrestling wise they have and in the current state of the division they don't really care about that. Sadly these days the better you look in a bikini seems to count for more.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I wonder if they will ever push Natalya to defeat AJ for the Divas title.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Slider575 said:


> It is not just that, it is that she is the best diva wrestling wise they have and in the current state of the division they don't really care about that. Sadly these days the better you look in a bikini seems to count for more.


That's a pretty strange thing to say, given AJ and Kaitlyn are the main women in the divison and neither have many racy photoshoots for WWE.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

The really sad part of this is there imho only one or 2 girls that even look ok in a bikini.
Sadly I'd rather see sable,torrie,tori,ivory,Molly,Trish,lita,Stacy over this drama horrible interrupting a decent match bullshit. Seriously nobody gives a damn about crying and blah blah blah. And what ever happened to valets? Or managers? A lot of guys need a Paul heyman or a woman who can keep it going but they would rather send out ppl who make cringe worthy promos at best


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



96powerstroker said:


> And what ever happened to valets? Or managers?t


That's the biggest reason the Divas Division has fallen so far IMO. Almost every big name female wrestler in the last 20 years was a manager before being a wrestler. 

That's how they built up AJ. Why don't they do that with more Divas? At least they would be on air. There are more than enough male wrestlers who aren't very good talkers that could use a Diva as a manager.


----------



## Dalnath the Second (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Hades1313 said:


> That's the biggest reason the Divas Division has fallen so far IMO. Almost every big name female wrestler in the last 20 years was a manager before being a wrestler.
> 
> That's how they built up AJ. Why don't they do that with more Divas? At least they would be on air. There are more than enough male wrestlers who aren't very good talkers that could use a Diva as a manager.


They don't necessarily need to be managers, just put them in some sort of storyline. Even if you think the AJ/Layla/Kaitlyn storyline is stupid or you don't like it, at least they're doing something with the divas. Total Divas also helps in getting them some exposure. Nobody is going to care about them if they just compete in 3 minute matches every week. Anyways, I'm not sure how much help most of the divas could be as managers (other than standing there looking pretty) since most of them aren't great talkers themselves.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Dalnath the Second said:


> They don't necessarily need to be managers, just put them in some sort of storyline. Even if you think the AJ/Layla/Kaitlyn storyline is stupid or you don't like it, at least they're doing something with the divas. Total Divas also helps in getting them some exposure. Nobody is going to care about them if they just compete in 3 minute matches every week. Anyways, I'm not sure how much help most of the divas could be as managers (other than standing there looking pretty) since most of them aren't great talkers themselves.


I get ya. But they don't even have to be great talkers to be decent managers. Stacy, Torrie, Sable...wouldn't call them great talkers, but they were decent managers.

At any rate, I agree with you...JUST PUT THEM ON THE AIR. I don't care if it's just as one of the male wrestlers GF who just stands at ringside.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Look u gotta be able to use all Ur talent better . Even the jobbers.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Slider575 said:


> It is not just that, it is that she is the best diva wrestling wise they have and in the current state of the division they don't really care about that. Sadly these days the better you look in a bikini seems to count for more.


I wonder why people says that Natalya isn't beautiful. I mean, yeah, she's not everybody piece of tea but come on, she is far far far far faaaaaaaaaar from ugly and I think that statement is stupid because it's not like Kaitlyn wrestled in a bikini like Kelly Kelly. She usually have " casual clothes " that cover most of her body


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Hades1313 said:


> That's the biggest reason the Divas Division has fallen so far IMO. Almost every big name female wrestler in the last 20 years was a manager before being a wrestler.
> 
> That's how they built up AJ. Why don't they do that with more Divas? At least they would be on air. There are more than enough male wrestlers who aren't very good talkers that could use a Diva as a manager.


Sometimes it doesn't quite work out, or WWE doesn't utilize it to the best they can like with AJ. AJ being with DB was amazingly good, but that's because those 2 are just...well...amazingly good themselves. Then you look at 2 people like Maryse and Ted which was a bust.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Taryn Terrell Twitter pic



Spoiler: for size















Well she doesn't look pregnant


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










Yeah, grab her tits you lucky fuck.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










Kaitlyn posted this on her twitter.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Heh, saw that on AJ's tag. Of course she was focusing on the shirt. :side:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Heh, saw that on AJ's tag. Of course she was focusing on the shirt. :side:


She did make a comment about obscenely large boobs lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



The Ratman said:


> Kaitlyn posted this on her twitter.


Her boobs are just everything. :yum: Whoever's gettin' it in with her is a lucky man.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Yea she actually like a normal girl u could find on the street


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

where. the fuck. are the Summer Rae pictures from Monday's Raw?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vw5zhgrNvFs

AJ doing squats and deep lunges. Yes.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:homer


----------



## Dalnath the Second (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I felt like somebody had to make a gif from that video, so here it is:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Don't know why people are reacting to the squat pictures when they don't show much & there's a full video of it from WM 29 diary.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

That cameraman had a good day.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*





Can I just say that I fucking LOVE Natalya in this match? :lmao Watch it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Anyone laugh over Brie's trash-talk near the end of the match? :lol Sounded like a bitter 6 year old girl having a bitch-fit.

"GIVE UP, NATALYA! GIVE UP! GIVE!... UP!!" :lmao :lmao :lmao Thought that was hilarious.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

So many divas/knockout videos :homer


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I miss Maria, honestly.  Dat ass. :yum: Very underrated.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

WWE have changed the names of some of the new NXT girls, so I thought that I'd add some pictures to show who's who because this is a big roster of girls now

*Alexis Bliss*(Lexi Kaufman)










*Bayley*(Davina Rose)










*Becky Lynch*(Rebecca Knox)










*Charlotte*(Ashley Fliehr)










*Christina Vargas*(No Name Yet)










*Devin Taylor*(Brittany Fetkin)










*Emma*(Tenille Taylor)










*Kendall Skye*(Kendra Smith)










*Lana*(CJ Perry)










*Paige*(Britani Knight)










*Sasha Banks*(Mercedes KV‎)











*Veronica Lane*(Erika Hammond)










Also *Sarah Bäckman* - who has yet to start at NXT probably due to visa problems










As well as *Summer Rae, Jojo & Eva Marie* who will likely be wrestle on the shows as they continue to learn.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Who is this CJ Perry and does she have nudes?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*






So good.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Didn't even know Rebecca Knox was signed. Huh.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Hello Christina Vargas :homer


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

DAT LAYLA









:durant3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*






She so cute and fine. Justin Gabe is gonna be all up on that on the next ep.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Someone is now a mom



> Congratulations are in order for former TNA Knockout Madison Rayne, as she is the proud new mommy to a healthy baby girl!
> 
> The former Knockouts Champion revealed on Twitter that she gave birth earlier this week, and her newborn daughter is “happy and healthy”.
> Madison, real name Ashley Cabot, hadn’t been seen on TNA television in several weeks when she announced her pregnancy in March. While on maternity leave, Madison’s contract with the company ended and wasn’t renewed.
> ...


http://www.diva-dirt.com/2013/09/01/madison-rayne-gives-birth-to-a-baby-girl/


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

WAGG don't post the troll again, bro. C'mon man.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

So that means Madison's boobs got bigger :ex:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HayleySabin said:


> WAGG don't post the troll again, bro. C'mon man.


What are you talking about?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

He's not a JoJo fan.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*






:lmao


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

^^
That interviewer sounds like such a nerd

I hate fandango, but summer rae looks like heaven though

Summer I have somthing underneath my bell bottons if you know what I mean :hbk2

I dont find Jojo attactive at all either, so Cody isnt the only one, Orton can have her


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Love how they were still somewhat in kayfabe.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Jo Jo looks way better than Summer Rae.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

New Velvet Sky Pic


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Are you kidding me? Emma is hotter.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

What happened to Rosa Mendez? I know, I know "she was on TV recently with The Miz", that's not what I mean.

What I mean is, what happened.. ? It can't be just because they have nothing for her, I hear something weird happened to her personally or behind the scenes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> What happened to Rosa Mendez? I know, I know "she was on TV recently with The Miz", that's not what I mean.
> 
> What I mean is, what happened.. ? It can't be just because they have nothing for her, I hear something weird happened to her personally or behind the scenes.


Something about relationship abuse/abusing alcohol, and needing to go to rehab, scandal, just some fishy newz behind her absence. She's not good for promos, segments, and she's horrible in the ring, I really don't know why they keep her tbh. 

Is there a full set to this pic










If so, I give you smiles.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Hey I love Rosa.

They keep her around to solely please me


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

the appreciation for latinas is proper :agree: don't mind her, just don't see why her over many others...I miss Audrey and Sofia


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Who is Sofia?

I know i miss Maxine :homer

Dude all i love is Latinas 8*D


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> Who is Sofia?




































Cortez aka (real name) Ivelisse Vélez... Puerto Rican :jordan


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Never cared for her, but she looks good right there.

You should do that with Rosa now :side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


























ositivity


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Someone get me a towel :homer


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cortez aka (real name) Ivelisse Vélez... Puerto Rican :jordan


Hot and she can wrestle. I miss her and Paige together.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Is there a full set to this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so

Also that gif is unbelievably cute <3.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Really thought Renee was gonna twerk in this vid :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

The video would have been so much better if she did.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Ivelisse gifs are great. Too bad she's a fucking horrible wrestler.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

AJ's my fav, but Kaitlyn looks beautiful with her hair tied back; never looked better imo.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

So is Orton banging JoJo then?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*





:yum:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*






:lmao Cute.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> Who is Sofia?
> 
> I know i miss Maxine :homer
> 
> Dude all i love is Latinas 8*D


pretty much this, although summer rae, layla and renee have my heart


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:renee ftw


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Renee Young's cute.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



redskins25 said:


> pretty much this, although summer rae, layla and renee have my heart


I shockingly love Summer Rae also.

Usually not too keen on a blonde hair white chick also.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

At first I went "since when is Brie Bella a babyface?" but now I just realized that she was with them because of Total Divas.

I'm slow.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










:homer


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

son of a BITCH @ the last two posts.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Crusade said:


> :homer


DAMN!!!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Crusade said:


> :homer



DAMN perfect.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

DEM TITS!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I want to be a Bella Twin.

Wait Cena.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> I shockingly love Summer Rae also.
> 
> Usually not too keen on a blonde hair white chick also.


Samezz


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Ignore the way my brother fancies the dames, skins. :renee

Go find Hayley up in New York again. Put in a good word.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










I ship these two. :vince


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:renee face is gorgeous aka Breeze worthy.

Legit thought Breeze was Fandango.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










Dem eyebrows.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HayleySabin said:


> :renee face is gorgeous aka Breeze worthy.
> 
> *Legit thought Breeze was Fandango*.


He does look like a blonde Fandango.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HayleySabin said:


> Ignore the way my brother fancies the dames, skins. :renee
> 
> Go find Hayley up in New York again. Put in a good word.


Everyone is different pedo :side:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Renee Young is utterly gorgeous.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:renee


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










<3


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Renee doesn't make me ":homer" but she is beautiful, though.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I sure as hell wouldn't say no


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Second favourite woman in the E' after AJ.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Crusade said:


> :homer


Omg!! more please.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Renee looks like a more prettier Natalya. And no I'm not sating Natalya is ugly.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HayleySabin said:


> Ignore the way my brother fancies the dames, skins. :renee
> 
> Go find Hayley up in New York again. Put in a good word.





Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> Everyone is different pedo :side:


:lmao will do, such a glorious 5 mins of my life :hayley3

Dont hate that me and your older bro have the same taste in ladies :lmao

Renee is very hot though


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










:mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










Not the first time she's tweeted a selfie where it looks like she's naked.

The GOAT tease. She knows what she's doing.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

That is pretty hot!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> :mark:


Paige and Renee:mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> :mark:


:renee wearing 2Pac looking fresh. Paige looking....gosh I shouldn't say it but she's already _young_ so I'll let that be what I leaning at here....

:homer


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Renee Young Is Hot


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> :mark:


Dat Paige :mark: Dat Renee :mark:



Donnacha said:


> Not the first time she's tweeted a selfie where it looks like she's naked.
> 
> The GOAT tease. She knows what she's doing.


GOD DAMN!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

No love for Summer Rae?

She may not look gorgeous in that picture (due to the tan), but I think she's one of the most good looking divas on the roster, or at least on NXT.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Not a fan of Summer's looks tbh. Used to dislike her a lot too but her stuff on NXT these past 2 weeks has been really good so she's starting to win me over.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Paige is a very good looking woman, her simplictiy is what makes her so perfect. Summer Rae has a 10+ body but a 5/10 face. That nose is bigget than HHH's one


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Donnacha said:


> Not the first time she's tweeted a selfie where it looks like she's naked.
> 
> The GOAT tease. She knows what she's doing.


Chrome is not downloading this (( Whose twitter?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Layla :moyes1


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:homer


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Love these of AJ


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

She's a lot more muscular these days, compared to those pictures.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

AJ definitely looks better these days than she did 2 years ago.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*





This is from April but still.

I already knew of Eve being into that Brazilian Jiu-Jitzu and stuff but this made me like Eve a lot more, and I already liked her a lot before this.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*






Her boobs bouncing in this video. :homer :homer :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Dames on NXT begin and end with Paige. 

Not counting :renee b/c she's good enough to be everywhere in WWE.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:renee IS NXT


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

she's on every show, so :renee is WWE.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HayleySabin said:


> she's on every show, so :renee is WWE.


:renee can't argue with that (Y).


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:renee :renee :renee :renee :renee /5


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:renee
:renee
:renee
:renee
:renee


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*






Shelly easily has the best tits out of all the divas along with Trish. :yum: The things I would do to her.. :homer


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

why did I see that?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Shelly uh ? sometimes I think shes hot, but there others I dont know ya know ?

Edit: What is this ?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



redskins25 said:


> Shelly uh ? sometimes I think shes hot, but there others I dont know ya know ?
> 
> Edit: What is this ?


That's her YouTube channel.

She's been making videos for a while. Too bad nobody cares about it because she's irrelevant.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










pretty cool showing by Xavier Woods and AJ Lee (one my favorite anime quotes)










AJ Lee with Actor Shane West (before House Show Yesterday in London, Ontario - Canada)


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*





Stephanie bending over at 6:04 :yum: So sexy.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










AJ.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Ithil said:


> AJ.


FUCK :faint:


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Ithil said:


> AJ.


:mark:


why she don't do that on tv!! :AJ


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Shit, there's an :AJ smiley now? :mark:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HusbandAJLee said:


> :mark:
> 
> 
> why she don't do that on tv!! :AJ


It's not PG. :HHH2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

That picture is SUCH a turn on. :yum:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Ithil said:


> AJ.



Damn 10/10


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:AJ shit I just realized there's an AJ smiley :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


>


:durant3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Eva Marie in that rainbow outfit last night. :homer


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

eva marie and aj just make me smile from ear to ear, good lord

However am I the only one that doesn't find JoJo attractive AT ALL, doesn't do anything for me


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



redskins25 said:


> However am I the only one that doesn't find JoJo attractive AT ALL, doesn't do anything for me


Nope, I agree with you. If you think AJ looks underaged you'd be a hypocrite not to say JoJo doesn't. She looks legit 12.

Eva Marie also does nothing for me. Looks extremely fake. I think its the red hair which for me doesn't suit her at all. Red hair is either a huge turn on or turn off for me and in this case its a definite huge turn off. She looks good as brunette though.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Crusade said:


> Nope, I agree with you. If you think AJ looks underaged you'd be a hypocrite not to say JoJo doesn't. She looks legit 12.
> 
> Eva Marie also does nothing for me. Looks extremely fake. I think its the red hair which for me doesn't suit her at all. Red hair is either a huge turn on or turn off for me and in this case its a definite huge turn off. She looks good as brunette though.


JoJo is kinda cute, but yeah she looks very young, much more-so than AJ. But I agree, JoJo doesn't do much for me. If I saw a thread title "JoJo in a bikini" I would check it out, but no big deal. If I saw a thread title "AJ in a bikini" I'm clicking the shit outa that.

Eva Marie is hot, but I agree, the hair makes her look fake. I don't buy that whole "she would look too much like a Bella as a brunette" crap. Ya know, cuz us guys are so shallow that if women have the same hair color, we can't possibly tell them apart.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Eva Marie is hot. I'm sorry. Some people don't like her but her body is amazing. Something has to be done with that hair though.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Yeah, Eva Marie's hot.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Natalya's cat Gismo died yesterday.  I feel so bad for her. That cat was so adorable, you can tell she loved that cat to death.









I assume he was sick & had to put him to sleep and they just didn't talk about it up until yesterday.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Oh and how old is Renee Young? I assume mid-to-late 20s.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I don't know but after watching her in the JBL and Cole World Tour episodes I love her even more which I didn't think was possible. She's so funny in some of those videos :lol <3.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










I really like this pic, but don't know why.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Eva Marie change the hair? 

so much wrong with a thought process like that


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

She changed her hair?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










Nice instagram default picture, Renee. :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HayleySabin said:


> Eva Marie change the hair?
> 
> so much wrong with a thought process like that


Agreed. 

I like the red hair on her, but more importantly it helps her stand out and distinguish herself which is important in this business.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> Natalya's cat Gismo died yesterday.  I feel so bad for her. That cat was so adorable, you can tell she loved that cat to death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her cat must have heard her on commentary.:faint:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

AJ being an indy mark as usual. Wouldn't mind seeing her wear nothing but a Cesaro shirt thou. :side:




































Ithil said:


>


OH DEAR GOD...:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock

:lmao where is the ref reaching?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


















































Sorry, having an AJ moment.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I always have AJ moments 



Eulonzo said:


> Nice instagram default picture, Renee. :lol


Renee :lol.

Oh you so funny <3.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Biast said:


> I really like this pic, but don't know why.


AJ & Lita 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing her wear nothing but a Cesaro shirt thou. :side:


I'm sure a lot of you would prefer her wearing nothing at all.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> I'm sure a lot of you would prefer her wearing nothing at all.


Wouldn't even dare to think about it.....:side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Nostalgia said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I like the red hair on her, but more importantly it helps her stand out and distinguish herself which is important in this business.


fuck the business. it just makes her look really, really attractive. 8*D

seriously without it, meh.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Eva looks kinda've depressing with the old hair, imo. She doesn't look bad with it, she just looks.. odd with that color?

I like the red hair more.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

yea, she actually doesn't look the same with black hair, kinda depressed


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HayleySabin said:


> fuck the business. it just makes her look really, really attractive. 8*D
> 
> seriously without it, meh.





Eulonzo said:


> Eva looks kinda've depressing with the old hair, imo. She doesn't look bad with it, she just looks.. odd with that color?
> 
> I like the red hair more.


(Y)

And I thought I was the only one who preferred her with red hair.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I know this is like a week old, but.. :lmao It's worth sharing.


> Remember that time my fake eyelash fell off while making my hosting debut with E!...? Hahahahkskcnxkw no me neither.











https://twitter.com/ReneeYoungWWE/status/379680595431133185


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

To each his own but I'm all for natural red hair or if it looks nice not like I don't know like Daredevil's costume or Bryan's YES shirt. Something like this is hot....


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

soo what are you trying to imply about eva marie ? I prefer her with red hair actually


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Not trying to imply anything....I think her hair as it is now looks terrible. It looks like she dyed it with kool aid. Just not my bag baby.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Red or dark hair doesn't make a difference to me because I think she's fuckin hot regardless.










:homer


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

RED is the greatest thing period on dames. That's all that matters here.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I'm guessing that Brie ? if soo WOOOOOOOOOOOOO :flair


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

It's Nikki, from her instagram

She put "#BellaBooty" at the end.. :lmao DAT CONFIDENCE.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> She put "#BellaBooty" at the end.. :lmao DAT CONFIDENCE.


If you got it, flaunt it, ladies should all live by that motto


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*











> trishstratuscom: 100 squats a day for 9 months #pregobooty #badonkadonk


& Layla commented on the instagram photo: "laylayellaylayel: @trishstratuscom woah !!!!! You go Hun &#55357;&#56459;&#55357;&#56459;&#55357;&#56459;"

:lmao


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

^^ rton2

Really love when woman have bangs/some hair on their face like the nikki in the photo, she should wear it like that more often


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Trish got dat ass back from her T&A days.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

















She's baaaaaaack! :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

RESPECT.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I wouldn't mine seeing Victoria back. She still can go in the ring.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Her restaurant is in Chicago, probably one reason she was there.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HHHGame78 said:


> *Her restaurant* is in Chicago, probably one reason she was there.


Well this is newz to me. That's nice thou.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

She lives in Chicago don't mean she back in WWE when visiting in her home town.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HHHGame78 said:


> Her restaurant is in Chicago, probably one reason she was there.





Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> She lives in Chicago don't mean she back in WWE when visiting in her home town.


I didn't mean she's back with the company, though.

Considering she left a long time ago and we haven't seen her in a WWE environment since then...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


















I know she doesn't get the Renee Young & Emma love on this forum but I love this chick. DAT Paige!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I'm not big on Paige look wise. But sometimes she looks cute as fuck.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Paige is sexy and i like her also.

Tara/Victoria couldn't visit WWE when under contract with TNA.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Legasee said:


> I know she doesn't get the Renee Young & Emma love on this forum but I love this chick. DAT Paige!


IMO, She gets as much love as Renee/Emma does.

I think Renee's prettier than Emma and Paige combined, though. Although Paige is beautiful.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

She gets more love than both.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










Best for business!:HHH2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Paige vs AJ at MANIA 30 is not only best for business but best for WWE history. Hopefully Steph has AJ's back in this whole Brie and Nikki mess.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Happy Birthday to Stephanie McMahon.

only 37 years young


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*









:mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Only 37? Shoot.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

She hasn't looked banging since she was like 32 though. Haha when she had super inflated tits and blondish hair ha that was horrible


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










Hoping for 100 more.

Thought this was pretty funny from the AJ/DB good times.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Heyman the ladies man LOL


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


The fact that he just stood there when she did that and didn't go psychotic on her like most of us would.. :no


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


His shirt makes it even better. "Everyone taps.... dat ass"! :lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



















Punk & AJ at a Cubs game together.  :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I'm telling Lita. :side:
--




I need more interviews of these two. :lol


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Oh my god, Punk gets every hot woman that ever walked into the wrestling business doesn't he?

Jesus his list is extraordinary.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Maybe Punk and Lit split, or it's possible Punk and AJ just went as friends.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Pretty sure they're just friends.

I believe he's only been with Maria, Beth Phoenix, and Lita. I could be wrong, though.

CM PLAYA. unk2


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> Pretty sure they're just friends.
> 
> I believe he's only been with Maria, Beth Phoenix, and Lita. I could be wrong, though.
> 
> CM PLAYA. unk2


I think they're friends as well, but pictures like that is going to start a lot of rumors. 


Punk has been with Maria, Beth, Lita, Mickie James, Traci Brooks, Daffney and Beckey Bayless, that's all i know of.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Thats why I never brought the " I'm a geek who just loves comic books and video games" You dont just become a ladies man, you always are


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

is that my boy Jonathon Coachman?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Punk & AJ at a Cubs game together.  :mark:












Get in there, Punk.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

So I take it he's not with Lita anymore and has moved on to AJ. I don't buy all this they're only friends nonsense either.

Another notch on the ol' bang list. unk


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



D.B. Cooper said:


> So I take it he's not with Lita anymore and has moved on to AJ. I don't buy all this they're only friends nonsense either.
> 
> Another notch on the ol' bang list. unk


Well it is perfectly reasonable to think they may simply be friends.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I wasn't really being serious. I don't care what they do or don't do in their private life.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

What Ithil said. Nobody really knows, I honestly don't really care that much anyway.

Nice to see FAAAAHNN... DAAAAAHNN... GOOOO... is with them.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Most likely just friends. If they had sex, well then good for them. They seem to relate with each other and probably share the same interests. Plus, they're on the road together a hella lot, so might as well have fun with your co workers.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I'd "have fun" with AJ, too. unk5


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

People can do what they want, and whether they're friends or not it's no big deal. But I don't know...let's think about this logically...AJ taped Smackdown yesterday which was in an entirely different state. So, on her day off (which are few and far between) instead of going home, she gets on a plane to fly to Chicago just to go to a random baseball game with her "friend"? And where'd she go once the game was over? To the airport to fly home? Or...? So, yeah. Not sure I'm on board the they're just friends thing.

But in the grand scheme of things it's no big deal whatever they are.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Not shocked that they have such a good friendship/connection. They both love the same things, and I heard that Punk/aj/kofi travel together on Punks bus sometimes.
Plus, AJ has said that Punk is her mentor and they spent a while in that storyline. Good for them lol


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



pointoforder said:


> People can do what they want, and whether they're friends or not it's no big deal. But I don't know...let's think about this logically...AJ taped Smackdown yesterday which was in an entirely different state. So, on her day off (which are few and far between) instead of going home, she gets on a plane to fly to Chicago just to go to a random baseball game with her "friend"? And where'd she go once the game was over? To the airport to fly home? Or...? So, yeah. Not sure I'm on board the they're just friends thing.
> 
> But in the grand scheme of things it's no big deal whatever they are.


Chicago isn't that far from Milwaukee.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Ithil said:


> Chicago isn't that far from Milwaukee.


But it sounds much more scandalous if it seems like she traveled a great distance.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Wagg, is that Seth Rawwwlins?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Wasn't he with Kelly Kelly as well? Jesus Punk.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> I think they're friends as well, but pictures like that is going to start a lot of rumors.
> 
> 
> Punk has been with Maria, Beth, Lita, Mickie James, Traci Brooks, Daffney and Beckey Bayless, that's all i know of.


And Allison Danger.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



RichardHagen said:


> Wagg, is that Seth Rawwwlins?


I thought the same. No idea tbh. :lol


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



RichardHagen said:


> Wasn't he with Kelly Kelly as well? Jesus Punk.


Eh, if you listen to Randy Orton an awful lot of people were with Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I would say AJ and Punk are trolling the shit out of the social media fangirls who drool on themselves fantasizing about AJ and CM Punk babies. Pictures of them together, AJ wearing Punk's merchandise...etc.

Punk is already a master troll. And AJ is learning quickly. Put it together and you've got trolling paradise enough to make all the insane stalker like people jump from the nearest bridge.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I wouldn't expect that's even a small factor in it, I would wager they don't care about that sort of thing at all. Punk does what he wants, if he wants to go to the a game with his (female) friend, he will, without any thought to what people think of it.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Ithil said:


> Eh, if you listen to Randy Orton an awful lot of people were with Kelly Kelly.


Who cares if given a chance so would I LOL


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

CM Bang. I would have liked an onscreen AJ/Punk relationship, as a power couple, but gotta be happy for them


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


























AJ's thighs looking nice.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Her right foot looks crippled in the last picture. :lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










Paige & Emma


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I really wish Paige would get the call up, she is better than most of the divas, she may still be pretty new but they have worked with wayyyyy worse.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*





I think it's safe to say that Santino's "cobra" can't help but "get excited" when around Renee Young.

:hHH2


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

One of the best decisions by the WWE in a long time, fire all those loser interviewer and just have Renee Young do ALL of the them rton2


Edit: ^^^ that smile, Renee Young is just some kinda fine :flair


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Yeah, Renee's really good.

I don't really get what people ":homer" over her for, though. She seems like the "take her home to your mother" type, not the "I wanna give it to you" type.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I look at her in both ways tbhayley :hbk2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Paige


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

^ That's a nice shot of her


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










Good god. She's a total dork in her YouTube videos too. <3. Love her


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Whose behind is that?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> I think it's safe to say that Santino's "cobra" can't help but "get excited" when around Renee Young.
> 
> :hHH2


:renee

I'd be excited around Renee too .


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Ithil said:


> Whose behind is that?


Tessmacher. Its from her instagram


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Tessmacher's butt doesn't look as big as it does in those pictures on iMPACT.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*









I ship these two as a heel couple 4EVER. :mark:


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> Tessmacher's butt doesn't look as big as it does in those pictures on iMPACT.


She's not wearing high heels and the half-leather shorts that push it out, there.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

PAIGE & :renee

this is all this place kind of needs to be about.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:lmao I didn't know Punk was wearing AJ's shirt. These 2 be stirring shit up. 










If Punk can proudly wear it, in pink, I might buy one for the next show I got to. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I need the We The People shirt in pink. Key word: *need*.

this thread is now about the fashion goals I wish to achieve.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I want that shirt as well, but would look silly in it.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:lol at Punk wearing AJ's shirt. That's awesome.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I love how Rowan is in that photo in his pink shirt :lmao


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Punk wearing AJ's shirt and AJ wearing punk's at that signing, getting ppl hopes up. That trolling


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Srdjan99 said:


> Punk wearing AJ's shirt and AJ wearing punk's at that signing, getting ppl hopes up. That trolling


More likely they just like the shirts. No need to assume everything is about the fans.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Rowan in the background


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

What I want to know is who actually cares if two wrestlers in WWE are dating? I mean really. That's...off.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I like to know, so I can envy them and constantly be jealous :side:


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

This is last tweet from Lita's dog twitter, but She's behind the account.



> @_thekenz_
> I miss my dad. Sometimes life isn't fair.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



The Primer said:


> What I want to know is who actually cares if two wrestlers in WWE are dating? I mean really. That's...off.


:lol I know right?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HusbandAJLee said:


> This is last tweet from Lita's dog twitter, but She's behind the account.


Sounds like Lita is horny for dat straight-edge sausage. unk5


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Lita and Trish grooming young boys into men since 2000


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Matt Hardy and Reby sealed the deal.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Fan reports say that CM Punk and AJ were traveling together on Punk's bus this weekend for the Saturday night house show in Albany and in Buffalo on Saturday night for Battleground.

from Yahoo answers:

*xolilshortii18xo *answered 19 hrs ago
They are totally dating! i went to the live event in Albany NY last night and actually saw and have a photo of them getting on Punks bus together luggage and all 

From Twitter:
*@sloanestweets 15h*
So embarrassed by behavior of Buffalo "fans" at the arena. Superstars are not zoo animals. Don't blame @CMPunk or anyone for not stopping.
*
@CurlyKat82 14h
@sloanestweets* Oh man. Did you see AJ?
*
@sloanestweets 14h
@CurlyKat82* I did. She and Punk snuck off of his bus where no one could see them
*
‏@TheBestBake 5h
@CMPunk* I waited for an hour and a half to see only you and you see us and walk away with aj!  why punk


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Are they not allowed to play Xbox together in privacy?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Some people are so pathetic its sad :lol.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Are they not allowed to play Xbox together in privacy?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HusbandAJLee said:


>


Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnn, Kofi must have been on that bus too. And when Kofi wants to play XBOX, THAT NI**A will make you play XBOX whether you want to or not.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnn, Kofi must have been on that bus too. And when Kofi wants to play XBOX, THAT NI**A will make you play XBOX whether you want to or not.


Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnn, *HE WASN'T THERE ONLY AJ AND PUNK, NOBODY MORE*


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HusbandAJLee said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnn, *HE WASN'T THERE ONLY AJ AND PUNK, NOBODY MORE*


You worry too much about this kind of stuff.. Punk and AJ might be dating, they're grown ass adults.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

AJ is a big Lita fan, so she must sucking the same dick what her idol.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

AJ's idol and inspiration growing up was Eddie Guerrero, not Lita.. She already said that in a interview over the summer time.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Always happy to hear the superstars dating each other, but seriously dunno why you guys care so much


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HusbandAJLee said:


> Fan reports say that CM Punk and AJ were traveling together on Punk's bus this weekend for the Saturday night house show in Albany and in Buffalo on Saturday night for Battleground.
> 
> from Yahoo answers:
> 
> ...


Kofi also travels with Punk. Is he having an affair with him too?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Really none of our business but another reason Punk my favorite we got same taste in women LOL. Plus never know him. and Lita may of broken up but remain friends.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

This shouldn't be so surprising. Any girl who starts off in indy wrestling is going to be a ring rat. That's a huge red flag.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I'm really starting to hate AJ because she has some of the weirdest and annoying fans, and she is brought up soo much for the dumbest reasons

I dont care what Aj/Punk do, I dont want to see pictures of them breathing everyday


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HusbandAJLee said:


> This shouldn't be so surprising. Any girl who starts off in indy wrestling is going to be a ring rat. That's a huge red flag.












Grow up, kid.



redskins25 said:


> I'm really starting to hate AJ because she has some of the weirdest and annoying fans, and she is brought up soo much for the dumbest reasons
> 
> I dont care what Aj/Punk do, I dont want to see pictures of them breathing everyday


Let me get this straight. You now dislike a person, because some other people like that person a lot. Remind me where any of that has anything to do with AJ, who you now dislike?

That's elementary school level stuff.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Ithil said:


> Grow up, kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I am 5th grader so yea :troll

No its that somehow AJ is always brought up about the dumbest thing, All I hear is Aj/punk for the last weeks or so, and before that it was aj/ziggler and so on, who cares ? I'm starting to dislike her in a way that I want her to go away for a while so I dont have to hear her, or see the same aj gif/pic of her getting in a ring in the funny picture thread and here some times

I'm going to go get a juice box you can go worry about AJ some more


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Srdjan99 said:


> Always happy to hear the superstars dating each other, but seriously dunno why you guys care so much


Everytime I see a story about a wrestlers or celebrities dating I say to myself "unless she's fucking me, what do I care?"


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



redskins25 said:


> Well I am I 5th grader so yea :troll
> 
> No its that somehow AJ is always brought up about the dumbest thing, All I hear is Aj/punk for the last weeks or so, and before that it was aj/ziggler and so on, who cares ? I'm starting to dislike her in a way that I want her to go away for a while so I dont have to hear her, or see the same aj gif/pic of her getting in a ring in the funny picture thread and here some times
> 
> I'm going to go get a juice box you can go worry about AJ some more


Maybe you should consider not coming into the "Offical Women of Wrestling Discussion Thread" if you don't want people to discuss one of its most prominent women.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*









Nikki Bella


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Crusade said:


> Some people are so pathetic its sad :lol.


This. :lol

Although, when you hear about them sneaking off to get into buses together, you can't help but think certain things.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Ithil said:


> Maybe you should consider not coming into the "Offical Women of Wrestling Discussion Thread" if you don't want people to discuss one of its most prominent women.


I love women though ? What then mannnnnn

If people are all going to spend every minute of their lives in a basement worrying what the fuck aj/punk are doing maybe they shouldn't be in here either


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Renee Young in that red dress last night. :yum:

The fact that there isn't a thread about it is questioning.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Haven't watched battleground yet. Pics must be posted though! Renee Young :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Oh and apparently Kaitlyn's birthday was yesterday. She's 27 now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Renee doing way better than I thought she would. :clap


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I knew it, Renee is a slut 8*D

I :mark:ed at seeing Rosa tonight :homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I marked for JoJo rton2


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I marked for JoJo rton2


But she's not latina :|


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

AJ is, but she's probably gone for weeks now


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Why do you say that?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

She got a concussion from Brie at battleground.

I'll leave this here. I came across this years ago when I was becoming a huge AJ mark.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Makes sense why we had that random 6 women tag tonight on RAW.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:renee in a TIGHT dress.

Yeah, nearly stole the whole PPV.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I think Eva Marie set women's wrestling back to pre-suffragette times.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Shit, even Cameron vs Aksana can get me to watch. But I literally couldn't bring myself to cringe to that shit.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

JoJo's ass last night?


:homer


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Paige & Bayley


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



William Murderface said:


> But she's not latina :|


She is Dominican, is that not latin? Her dad is Jose Offerman of baseball fame.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


>


FUCK ME :homer

Renee is so gorgeous <3.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



RichardHagen said:


> JoJo's ass last night?
> 
> 
> :homer


Too bad "DAT ASS" didn't do jack shit in the match the whole time.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

PAIGE


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HusbandAJLee said:


>


seems legit


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*






Lmao just found this shit. Hilarious. Now AJ stole CM Punk from her.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:lmao @ this topic is still being brought up.

what happened to only looking at attractive dames who try to wrestle?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



RichardHagen said:


> Lmao just found this shit. Hilarious. Now AJ stole CM Punk from her.


Or Punk and Lita broke up.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



RichardHagen said:


> Lmao just found this shit. Hilarious. Now AJ stole CM Punk from her.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



The Primer said:


> PAIGE












:hayley3


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

http://www.wwe.com/videos/el-torito-has-a-little-fun-wwe-app-exclusive-oct-7-2013-26154225
How many times did Renee say "oh"? :lol She was liking DAT El Torito swagger.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Yeppp I hate AJ because of some of you


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/el-torito-has-a-little-fun-wwe-app-exclusive-oct-7-2013-26154225
> How many times did Renee say "oh"? :lol She was liking DAT El Torito swagger.


Couldn't stop looking at Renee personally :datass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



redskins25 said:


> Yeppp I hate AJ because of some of you


:lol wut?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lol wut?


:lol:lol not you swagg, just this aj/punk thing is soo stupid to me 

Renee needs to lose these jobbers and get with a winner like me :hbk2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



redskins25 said:


> :lol:lol not you swagg, just this aj/punk thing is soo stupid to me
> 
> Renee needs to lose these jobbers and get with a winner like me :hbk2


Nah, I just didn't understand how you would hate AJ because of some of her marks. But I can figure what you're talking about. 

As for Renee...IS DAIKO around? :side: No? K cool...

SHE'LL SOON BE MINE


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HusbandAJLee said:


>


:ti

I think I'd actually be fearful of some of these lunatics if I was AJ. Fucking night stalkers creeping around in alleyways.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Legasee said:


> :hayley3


Boosh. There it is.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*





She must have super powers 'cause she still looks the same after having the baby. :vince2

Just kidding, I know this interview is from a few months ago. It's just funny how she uploads it now of all times.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*









DAT Sisterly love. :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Gotta love The Bellas.

I re-watched the Divas match from SummerSlam 2013 and that match was pretty :clap


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

https://twitter.com/WadeBarrett/status/388770601436856321
https://twitter.com/AntonioCesaro/status/388976002874875904
:lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Dem Layla selfies.










She definitely gets off to the idea of lads using her pics. GOAT


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

DEM Tits!:barkley


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I'd be more excited if they were Kaitlyn's :homer


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










Someone needs more than just a hug unk3


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*









:taker :taker :taker :taker :taker


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Yes Undertaker laaaad :taker


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

THE FUCKING DEADMAN.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Mickie looking pretty fine, never really thought mccool was that hot, Layla always had my attention in that group


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Taker pulls off that hat Well. I Miss the Long hair though. Also out of the divas on the roster today id fuck kaitlyn the hardest as she can take it


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










I love this woman.


----------



## Dalnath the Second (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Layla :homer

Paige has looked pretty hot in the pictures I've seen of her recently but for some reason she doesn't look anywhere near as good on TV.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

imo it's better to watch Paige on screen. 

Fuck, Taker is banging McCool. what an age difference. Guess he's still got it like that.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



96powerstroker said:


> Taker pulls off that hat Well. I Miss the Long hair though. Also out of the divas on the roster today id fuck kaitlyn the hardest as she can take it


good to see these posts back


----------



## PattiCunningham (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Who are these beauties i wonder.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



96powerstroker said:


> Taker pulls off that hat Well. *I Miss the Long hair though.* Also out of the divas on the roster today id fuck kaitlyn the hardest as she can take it


Agreed.

He's still awesome with the lack of hair, but the long hair is the best. I guess he's keeping his hair the way it is because he probably can't grow it long as hell in time for WM Season.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*





Say what you will about Shelly's looks ('cause she's not the hottest nor is she the ugliest) but you HAVE to give credit to whoever did her implants. :homer :homer :homer


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> Agreed.
> 
> He's still awesome with the lack of hair, but the long hair is the best. I guess he's keeping his hair the way it is because he probably can't grow it long as hell in time for WM Season.


His hairline is too far back for long hair now, see the last time it was long WM27. Before I stray off topic too much, Mickie looks so hot on the last page, never thought that much of her, but see plenty of good stuff on here thats changed my mind.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Holy fuck

Paige is looking so cute in those pics.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Legasee said:


> I love this woman.


Paige looks great, another star in the making 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Legasee said:


> I love this woman.


I saw this live & she is very pale :agree:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I need a fucking gif of the aftermath of Tamina vs Brie. That match was pretty good and the post beating was great. AJ looked sexy as fuck being a BOSS. And still rocking the pigtails to perfection. :clap

Tamina just proved why she's still slightly underrated in the ring.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

AJ's posing after her black widow on Brie needs to be GIF'd. I NEED to see those curves & that ass in GIF form. :homer

I feel like her thong was showing during that. Her shorts were just begging to drop during that. :lol But unf. :datass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

cred: wrestlingwithtext

This is all I found so far, yo. 


















:lmao she's having a convo with the title. 

And the sexiest black widow ever. :datass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Decided to take the liberty myself.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

That should have been a TNA Knockouts match because they would have gotten that money shot.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Decided to take the liberty myself.


:homer :homer :homer :homer :homer :homer :homer :homer :homer :homer :homer

Thank you.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I need a fucking gif of the aftermath of Tamina vs Brie. That match was pretty good and the post beating was great. AJ looked sexy as fuck being a BOSS. And still rocking the pigtails to perfection. :clap
> 
> Tamina just proved why she's still slightly underrated in the ring.


Tamina is horrible bro.

But AJ did look very :homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I'm no Tamina fan, but she's most certainly one of the better divas in the ring, when it comes to at least putting something together. Not saying much thou.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I can't even agree a little bit haha.

I'd rather have Naomi over her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Oh, you don't have to agree with any of that.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I know. that's why I didn't 

Let just agree about Swagger & Latinas :agree:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

lol touche. 

Had no idea you liked Swagger :hb, or maybe I don't remember you bringing it up :side:


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

So, this is me browsing on tumblr for cute AJ Lee pictures to jack off 'cause why the fuck not, and suddenly, I see this one:










So I went out of my way and searched some HD pics of Punk's trunks and I can confirm it's the same spider. Those fuckers wearing matching ring gear... I'm so jealous of Punk putting it in AJ. :side:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

^^ your a ******


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



redskins25 said:


> ^^ your a ******


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Are you serious with the matching ring gear nonsense? Now granted, I will admit Punk has admitted that he has long conversations with the designers of his gear about what he wants on them, but so what?

By the way why do so many people care if AJ Lee and CM Punk are bouncing the back of his bus? It's all I see on the social media sites and even in the comment sections of dirtsheets for crying out loud. They might be. But so? What are they going to do run up to the window to take pictures of them? Some weird people in this world man. I'd hate to be famous.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



D.B. Cooper said:


> Are you serious with the matching ring gear nonsense? Now granted, I will admit Punk has admitted that he has long conversations with the designers of his gear about what he wants on them, but so what?
> 
> By the way why do so many people care if AJ Lee and CM Punk are bouncing the back of his bus? It's all I see on the social media sites and even in the comment sections of dirtsheets for crying out loud. They might be. But so? What are they going to do run up to the window to take pictures of them? Some weird people in this world man. I'd hate to be famous.


As I said, I'm just jealous, but then again, who isn't?! :lol

Dirtsheets? :lmao That shit is way out of control.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Yeah I clicked a story on Punk and I see like 10 comments about how he's banging AJ Lee, and how they can't wait to see their "pipebomb babies".

The fuck? :drake3

Sadly, now I see why we have Jodie Foster like events happen to famous people. Bunch of weirdos.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Biast said:


> *As I said, I'm just jealous, but then again, who isn't?*! :lol


I'm not!:draper2


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Decided to take the liberty myself.


:datass :homer


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Punk having spiderwebs on his trunks means he's joshing AJ?

Fucking hell. Fairplay if he is, but who gives a fuck?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

He's had that attire before AJ started becoming what she is today. :lol

Can people let go of the "Punk/AJ" thing?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

The champ!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

AJ is the reason Punk is able to withstand this Paul feud for so long. he has something to look forward to after each show. :cool2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

https://twitter.com/trishstratuscom/status/389576538967928832
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol touche.
> 
> Had no idea you liked Swagger :hb, or maybe I don't remember you bringing it up :side:


I love Swagger, I got both of his shirts


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



redskins25 said:


> ^^ your a ******


:lmao (Y)


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Paige is gorgeous.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Is that from the latest NXT ep? Because she looked fine as hell in it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

hate her face


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Daniel Bryan And Brie Bella attend Seattle Seahawks/Arizona Cardinals National Football League game Thursday night.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Brie and GOAT.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

So torn I bet, he's from Washington and Brie is from Arizona. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Anyone else thought AJ vs. Brie Bella from this week's SmackDown was a good match (at least in the Divas' standards)?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Brie is upping her game for sure. Can't knock anybody for trying to improve.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Yeah, she's definitely improving. Still think she needs to improve on her clotheslines, though.

DAT DROPKICK was pretty solid considering pretty much every Diva is terrible at dropkicks, except maybe AJ, but I've never seen her do a dropkick.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Oh, and I'm trying to find the full match of Kaitlyn vs. AJ Lee vs. Tamina from the WrestleMania Revenge Tour House SHow in Moscow from earlier this year and I found this.





AJ struggling to get up and her just passed out in the beginning is so :lmao.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> Oh, and I'm trying to find the full match of Kaitlyn vs. AJ Lee vs. Tamina from the WrestleMania Revenge Tour House SHow in Moscow from earlier this year and I found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes me like her even more, I hate it when wrestlers get beat down then once the camera cuts off from them they just get up and jog to the back. Here is looking at you Cena


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

AJ is great.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

AJ sells great.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

AJ's ass is great.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> Oh, and I'm trying to find the full match of Kaitlyn vs. AJ Lee vs. Tamina from the WrestleMania Revenge Tour House SHow in Moscow from earlier this year and I found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think I remember that match, and AJ was awesome in it. I think it was the one were AJ looked like she enjoyed Kate humping her while trying to pin her. :datass

Seriously would have a hard time control myself with AJ laying there like that at the beginning of the vid. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Pause at 0:07 :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Slider575 said:


> That makes me like her even more, I hate it when wrestlers get beat down then once the camera cuts off from them they just get up and jog to the back. Here is looking at you Cena


Yeah, too bad Cena can't sell like AJ. How dare he. Too busy being fantastic and stuff to care.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

aj in that vid lol


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Think I remember that match, and AJ was awesome in it. I think it was the one were AJ looked like she enjoyed Kate humping her while trying to pin her. :datass
> 
> Seriously would have a hard time control myself with AJ laying there like that at the beginning of the vid. :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I found a good hour long interview panel with AJ and Sheamus. Worth a watch I think

Something I thought was kind strange though, is AJ seems to be overly cautious about touching fans. 

At 49:15 and 58:30 in the first video she gives two very awkward and guarded hugs. At 1:25 in the second video, the guy says there was a no-contact policy with AJ during the event.

I guess WWE is telling the divas to avoid contact with people at some of these things. That's kinda weird to treat the fans like creeps though. Who knows?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Guess it's because they're hot and they're nervous that they'll get treated weird or something? *shrugs*


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Because there are bunch of greasy skinned nutjobs who would most definitely grope them.

There is no doubt about it in my mind. People would grope them.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Yeah, that's why I don't really blame them.

Although that goes to show you how much they love the WWE Universe. unk2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Only people that gets to touch the divas is :vince5 and unk2


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

fuck AJ, that ****** got to meet the best in the world :ziggler3


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



D.B. Cooper said:


> Because there are bunch of greasy skinned nutjobs who would most definitely grope them.
> 
> There is no doubt about it in my mind. People would grope them.


I don't doubt it, but you'd think WWE would have security there to arrest people for that.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



D.B. Cooper said:


> Because there are bunch of greasy skinned nutjobs who would most definitely grope them.
> 
> There is no doubt about it in my mind. People would grope them.


This, I mean if you had the chance to be next to Aj I wouldn't do that hoverhand, but I don't blame them for that. Have to respect the performers


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Slider575 said:


> This, I mean if you had the chance to be next to Aj I wouldn't do that hoverhand, but I don't blame them for that. Have to respect the performers


I don't know, I think it's a little overboard to treat everyone like a creeper.

It's their business I guess


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



ironcladd1 said:


> I don't know, I think it's a little overboard to treat everyone like a creeper.


I agree with this, to be honest.

Granted, there are some perverts out there, but there are also respectful/nice people out there. Just makes it seem like they don't like meeting the fans much, which is weird to hear that about AJ.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> I agree with this, to be honest.
> 
> Granted, there are some perverts out there, but there are also respectful/nice people out there. Just makes it seem like they don't like meeting the fans much, which is weird to hear that about AJ.


Yeah, I don't know whether it's WWE policy or if it's something to do with AJ.

She's a wrestling fan herself so you wouldn't think it was her, but who knows?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Ikr?

I'm very indifferent about this. I can't blame her (or them) for not wanting to potentially get groped or harassed by creepy perverted fans, but at the same time, it is kinda've stereotypical and generalizing & assuming that most people who are fans of the Divas only like them for their tits & ass, which is ridiculous.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> Ikr?
> 
> I'm very indifferent about this. I can't blame her (or them) for not wanting to potentially get groped or harassed by creepy perverted fans, but at the same time, it is kinda've stereotypical and generalizing & assuming that most people who are fans of the Divas only like them for their tits & ass, which is ridiculous.


Sadly you just don't know when it comes to people, some people love the divas division and others just like it for the eye candy and consider it a piss break otherwise. I am a fan of the division myself but after going to some of these conventions there are quite a few people that I wouldn't want touching me either 

I have heard no contact policies with other divas before so it might just be a general thing now


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



ironcladd1 said:


> I don't know, I think it's a little overboard to treat everyone like a creeper.
> 
> It's their business I guess


LOL It was comic con, right? I mean they seemed to have a little playful fun with the teasing, and whatnot. I don't think anybody can deny how some of those dudes feel about AJ and what they would *cough cough* want to do to her if given the chance. But anyways Dolph did the same teasing at a convention, because it's pretty much how the fanbase is looked at. As for AJ? At least she did the request.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Konnan about AJ and Punk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxsZf5DHgvg


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HusbandAJLee said:


> Konnan about AJ and Punk
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxsZf5DHgvg


Uhh, what? Anyways, if they are dating, it's not like it's a sin.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

so many tweets and post that AJ is a slut, right now


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HusbandAJLee said:


> so many tweets and post that AJ is a slut, right now


fpalm wow. Guess a chick isn't allowed to date someone who she's gonna be on the road with 24/7 all year.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



redskins25 said:


> fuck AJ, that ****** got to meet the best in the world :ziggler3


fuck you say nig :AJ


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I honestly don't know anymore. :lol

People say he's still with Lita, and some people say he's with AJ now.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Punk evidently fucks whoever he wants.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Ever Wolf said:


> Punk evidently fucks whoever he wants.


Wouldn't you if you could?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Hades1313 said:


> Wouldn't you if you could?


It's why Cena and Orton are recently divorced.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Hades1313 said:


> Wouldn't you if you could?


yeah, i didn't say it was a bad thing.

just sick of all the punk/aj/lita talk.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> I honestly don't know anymore. :lol
> 
> People say he's still with Lita, and some people say he's with AJ now.


"People" don't actually know anything, and they ought to stop making obnoxious comments about the personal lives of people they don't know and will never meet.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Ithil said:


> "People" don't actually know anything, and they ought to stop making obnoxious comments about the personal lives of people they don't know and will never meet.


I agree, although I kinda've just did that.


Ever Wolf said:


> yeah, i didn't say it was a bad thing.
> 
> just sick of all the punk/aj/lita talk.


Same lol.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Ithil said:


> "People" don't actually know anything, and they ought to stop making obnoxious comments about the personal lives of people they don't know and will never meet.


Including those such as 



Ever Wolf said:


> Punk evidently fucks whoever he wants.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Eh, it comes with the celeb life. Gossip and all.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Ever Wolf said:


> Punk evidently fucks whoever he wants.


Yeah, but going by Punk's history he'll move on when the new set of NXT divas are called up.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Can't wait to see a Paige/Punk pic. Just thinking about the rumours that will start then is killing me


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

He and AJ probably are an item. It certainly would seem that way, and honestly it's not surprising. They see each other about 4 or 5 times a week for almost 52 weeks and quite frankly they seem to be eerily similar outside the ring. 

But, who gives a shit what two people do? It's like I said earlier in this thread I would honestly blow my fucking brains out if I was famous. I could not handle the rantings and ravings of all these borderline stalker fangirls that obsess 24/7 over what someone in the public eye does.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*





:homer :homer :homer


----------



## wazo_1612 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Looks like Kaitlyn has changed her hair an got rid of the two tone


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

*Jay Lethal on the Kevin Steen show*

Jay talked about how he begged AJ to be in his wrestling class because he thought she was really cute. They started dating a couple months after the training began. Jay was the one who initiated the relationship. He didn’t wanna go into why it ended because she wasn’t there to defend herself.

He also mentioned being hurt by hearing AJ responded ”who’s lethal” to a fan when asked about him.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

More on Kaitlyn's hair color change....and WWE 2K14 Undertaker Edition.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

The top comment is about her tits, yet you can't even see them much. :lol Perverts.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Nice little promo by her. lol comment like that was sure to happen. Slightly the reason WWE used to keep the comments disabled.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

They're the only reason why I like her, so... unk2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Thought we all agreed it's because she's great in the ring and on the mic? :HHH2

lol no knock to kate, she's pretty decent in the ring and somewhat tolerable on the mic


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Them thighs is why i love her :homer


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


























Prepare to cream your pants. :homer


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Trish had a nice ass.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

The best ass ever in the WWF or E also one of the best racks


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Prepare to cream your pants. :homer


Them 2 pics are Amazing 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

love those trish pics


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## piotrzek123 (May 2, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










lennylennylennylennylenny:homer


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



> Punk was the one that railed against Cena screwing a young diva and basically told Cena and anyone that would listen about it. Punk used to be the guy that went out of his way to protect the Diva’s and make sure they got to their rooms safe and away from the boys. Two things are happening now that guys in the locker room feel is hypocritical. Randy Orton is screwing Jo-Jo and Punk hasn’t said one thing about it and Punk screwing AJ Lee is a sore spot because AJ still talks about Jay Lethal as the man she will be with in the end and because AJ is the locker room darling. The wrestlers love her and want to protect her but apparently *Punk was with AJ while he was with Lita. AJ is going to get punished by WWE for her secret relationship with Punk by most likely dropping the title to Brie Bella.* So Punk is acting like he’s above the rules he kinda set because he’s the big star now.



we will see


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

LOL i need to see this to believe it. But if punishing your most popular diva is right for business, then whatever. And LOL at the thought of being rewarded the title just because someone else F'ed up in the eyes of the WWE.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HusbandAJLee said:


> we will see


Source?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Sounds made up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

No doubt she'll be just fine because she's by far the best they've got. But the only person imo she should be dropping the title to is a fresh newly debuted Paige.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

More AJ rumors GREAT!:kobe6


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

By the way where do all these rumors come from?

I don't see them anywhere else but here. I'm not accusing you at all "HusbandAJLee" of making them up, but where exactly are you finding these things?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

could be tumblr. lol


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



D.B. Cooper said:


> By the way where do all these rumors come from?
> 
> I don't see them anywhere else but here. I'm not accusing you at all "HusbandAJLee" of making them up, but where exactly are you finding these things?


I have accepted to private forum some guy. He ''know'' someone who working on backstage in WWE

i don't know if this rumor is true, but 90% his posts later was proved


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



> AJ is going to get punished by WWE for her secret relationship with Punk


Now that would be really ironic. Stephanie, Vince, and Triple H punishing a woman for carrying on a secret relationship with a fellow wrestler? Hmm....

:hayden3


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

People saying AJ's a great girl IRL yet these stories about her and Punk say otherwise.. :lmao

Still like her, though.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HusbandAJLee said:


> we will see


Thanks for making up bullshit, friend.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

The last few pages of this thread have been dynamite


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



William Murderface said:


> The last few pages of this thread have been dynamite


Is that sarcasm I sense??? :


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I have literally laughed so hard at these last couple of pages, I started crying :lmao :lmao Aj Aj AJ lol Good lord


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I love internet rumors. Greatest fables ever.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Charmqn said:


> I love internet rumors. Greatest fables ever.


Just imagine if all these rumours turn out to be bullshit :lol


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Just imagine if all these rumours turn out to be bullshit :lol


Turns out AJ is happily married with 2 kids.....


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

AJ's pregnant and she doesn't know whether or not it's Punk, Ziggler, Trent Barretta or Jay Lethal's child. :vince5


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I love all the gossip queens that actually give a shit what happens in the divas real lives.

Who cares, just shake your ass when I see you on my TV :agree:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



William Murderface said:


> I love all the gossip queens that actually give a shit what happens in the divas real lives.
> 
> Who cares, just shake your ass when I see you on my TV :agree:


And the tits if your kaitlyn and if Shelly was still there


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> AJ's pregnant and she doesn't know whether or not it's Punk, Ziggler, Trent Barretta or Jay Lethal's child. :vince5


Uhh, source?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Uhh, source?


:kenny

ntsureifserios


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

For the record, fucking hilarious how obsessed some people are with AJ and all this rumor bullshit. Who cares?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I'll wait... :dance


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



redskins25 said:


> And the tits if your kaitlyn and if Shelly was still there


All you gotta do is Youtube Shelly :trout2


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> AJ's pregnant and she doesn't know whether or not it's Punk, Ziggler, Trent Barretta or Jay Lethal's child. :vince5


Two words: Maury Povich.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



William Murderface said:


> All you gotta do is Youtube Shelly :trout2


:lmao So true.

All you have to do is mute and scroll down to where only her cleavage/boobs are showing and you're good to go. :vince2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



William Murderface said:


> All you gotta do is Youtube Shelly :trout2


Man I love all 3 of those women in your sig. Sofia being #1.:homer


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> :lmao So true.
> 
> All you have to do is mute and scroll down to where only her cleavage/boobs are showing and you're good to go. :vince2


You know she has nudes right? 



> Man I love all 3 of those women in your sig. Sofia being #1.


That's why she is in the middle bro


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I've seen them, they're not interesting to me lol.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

More for me haha.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

for these poeople how still think that AJ and Punk are only friends


> *@WWEAJLee*
> *O’Hare to Miami*. Seventh flight in a week. No sleep in days. Getting sick. Will still kick all kinds of ass tonight. #HellInACell



Chicago O'Hare International Airport unk7


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HusbandAJLee said:


> for these poeople how still think that AJ and Punk are only friends
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago O'Hare International Airport unk7



Who gives a flying fuck.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



> No sleep in days


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HusbandAJLee said:


> for these poeople how still think that AJ and Punk are only friends
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago O'Hare International Airport unk7


Dude you need a life. I don't give a shit about AJ and CM Punk banging each other, and don't need an update on them every time they have a bowel movement, okay?

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Lucky Punk LOL


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



William Murderface said:


> You know she has nudes right?
> 
> 
> 
> That's why she is in the middle bro


Yea bro she has nudes, found them months ago :yum:

I have to admit for some reason Plaza is really hot to me, so hot I'd do Plaza>>Sophia>> Dennings


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

that's creepy as fuck bro


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

To be fair, AJ did tweet that.

Still creepy, though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I see nothing wrong with candid pics. She's a celeb, it's going to happen.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

It is kinda rude/creepy to take photos of her at the airport but then again, like you said, she is famous and is very popular (at least in the wrestling world/in WWE mainly), so it is bound to happen, she's not the only one who gets this.

Not to mention, if I was at that airport and saw her or any other WWE wrestler, I'd definitely not just sit there and not freak out.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> It is kinda rude/creepy to take photos of her at the airport but then again, like you said, she is famous and is very popular (at least in the wrestling world/in WWE mainly), so it is bound to happen, she's not the only one who gets this.
> 
> *Not to mention, if I was at that airport and saw her or any other WWE wrestler, I'd definitely not just sit there and not freak out.*


exactly, yo. It's like seeing Trish doing her morning jog while you're walking to the store or something...umm, that's friggin Trish, yo. lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> AJ's pregnant and she doesn't know whether or not it's Punk, Ziggler, Trent Barretta or Jay Lethal's child. :vince5


It's :batista2 baby.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



redskins25 said:


> Yea bro she has nudes, found them months ago :yum:
> 
> I have to admit for some reason Plaza is really hot to me, so hot I'd do Plaza>>Sophia>> Dennings


Well I can't argue with the order haha, they are all winners in my book.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










LOL looks like Johnny Ace.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

God that divas title is awful. They seriously need to go back to the women title or redesigned the divas title.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Sad thing is, she herself hates it. She said as much in an interview when they redesigned the WWE title. She said the divas title looks like a doll toy and she'd love to have it redesigned if she ever won it. Guess they won't do it for her though. Stuck with that crap.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

D.B. Cooper said:


> Sad thing is, she herself hates it. She said as much in an interview when they redesigned the WWE title. She said the divas title looks like a doll toy and she'd love to have it redesigned if she ever won it. Guess they won't do it for her though. Stuck with that crap.


Yeah I hope they just bring back the Women's Belt TBH


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I've come to terms that the title won't be changed for a good while if ever.

Also I saw Rosa on the stage last night :mark:


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

A butterfly doesn't fit AJ. The character or the real life lady. Both are not the typical cheerleader wear glitter all over your body type. That's why it looks so dumb on her.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

It looks dumb for anyone, it's a slap in the face to all the divas that it's a fucking butterfly on their title


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*





Wrong, Nattie. You won with the Sharpshooter because that's your only finisher. :lmao

She does have skills, though.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:renee ftw


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Renee on the HIAC pre-show was worth watching the thing :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:renee /10

:mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










SO HOT. :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










:homer


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

where ARE DEM Steph pics from raw at ?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



redskins25 said:


> where ARE DEM Steph pics from raw at ?


isn't there a thread?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



D.B. Cooper said:


> Sad thing is, she herself hates it. She said as much in an interview when they redesigned the WWE title. She said the divas title looks like a doll toy and she'd love to have it redesigned if she ever won it. Guess they won't do it for her though. Stuck with that crap.


Geez who else said that about the wwe title ? 

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG guys ....................


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> SO HOT. :homer :homer :homer


Why do you do this to me :datass


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*New AJ interview from Ringside Fest*

Here’s an interview that AJ gave while at Ringside Fest, and in it she describes her continuing accomplishments, inspiring others, her reaction to having her own action figure, and who she would like to face at WrestleMania XXX.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


















I swear she's the reason one of the Usos is at his best atm.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Naomi meh

AJ 10/10


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


















Might have posted this one already ^


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Dat AJ :kobe6


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Naomi:homer


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I like Naomi, but her finisher (the "Rear" view) is terrible and needs to replaced.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I think her finisher is a jumping kick. Not much, but I think that's what's up.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Oh well I assume it's the Rear View because Cole's always going "SHE CALLS THAT MOVE THE REAR VIEW!" as if it's her finisher lol.

Either way, I feel like the Divas need more distinct & good finishers and not corny ones. What is Kaitlyn's? That DDT? :lol I also think Natalya needs a secondary finisher in the future.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Cole screaming you say?





 That's some true marking out right there.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Saw that before. :lol God, Cole is annoying sometimes.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> SO HOT. :homer :homer :homer


That Cheetah Bra :homer


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Save me, Wonder Woman.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> Saw that before. :lol God, Cole is annoying sometimes.


Did you not see the Cena/Sandow match? THERE IT IS! THERE IT IS! THE YOUR WELCOME! HE CALLS THAT THE YOUR WELCOME! 

What I hate the most is "How did Cena kick out of that?" I mean really :cole3

Also yes the Rear view is a terrible move as a finisher, how hard can you run into someones ass?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

She can run DAT ASS into me anyday.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Some Eva Marie pics. Some of these have been posted before, but some haven't. And I thought posting a collection of pics would be more worthwhile than simply posting one new pic. So enjoy:


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Nostalgia said:


> Some Eva Marie pics. Some of these have been posted before, but some haven't. And I thought posting a collection of pics would be more worthwhile than simply posting one new pic. So enjoy:


Elbows too sharp, would not bang.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*









:lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

And now we're on a new page so no one will see my post. Nice. :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Nostalgia said:


> Some Eva Marie pics. Some of these have been posted before, but some haven't. And I thought posting a collection of pics would be more worthwhile than simply posting one new pic. So enjoy:


Fucking hot!:homer


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Her ass looks good in those ugly jeans


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

off of AJ's twitter










she plays GTA V!?!? - dead. -


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



pinofreshh said:


> off of AJ's twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She legitimately likes video games and things like that, that was part of her gimmick at one point being a geek goddess and whatnot. All the more reason she is sexy as hell


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I actually prefer Eva Marie with black hair, makes her look fine as hell


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Slider575 said:


> She legitimately likes video games and things like that, that was part of her gimmick at one point being a geek goddess and whatnot. All the more reason she is sexy as hell


Ikr? :mark:

It's weird how some people think that was just a gimmick (not talking about you pinofreshh lol).


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Quite amazing how the smallest things that AJ does, such as playing video games, can make some of these users instantly mess their pants.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Wonder how she feels about that. :lol


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Like A Boss said:


> Quite amazing how the smallest things that AJ does, such as playing video games, can make some of these users instantly mess their pants.


aj playing WWE2k14 = :kobe6

aj cappin' people & stealing cars in GTA V = :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Like A Boss said:


> Quite amazing how the smallest things that AJ does, such as playing video games, can make some of these users instantly mess their pants.


She probably relates to like a good majority on here. Video games, manga, marvel comics, wrestling, Movies, sports, excising, and all that good stuff. Shit :woolcock


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> She probably relates to like a good majority on here. Video games, manga, marvel comics, wrestling, Movies, sports, excising, and all that good stuff. Shit :woolcock


there just isn't enough rep around the world to spread to send to you.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Like A Boss said:


> Quite amazing how the smallest things that AJ does, such as playing video games, can make some of these users instantly mess their pants.


More sad than amazing


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

New Christy Hemme Pictures. Hot!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1011305-new-christy-hemme-pictures.html


----------



## elvagabondo (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Where is Mickey James gone now?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

AJ has GTA V? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Can this woman get anymore awesome?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Nostalgia said:


>


Sweet lady gaga.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

That second pic you quoted is probably my favorite out of the ones I posted.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

The glasses. Don't know why, but every time with a dame. Gold.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Because chicks in glasses is so fetch!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



The Primer said:


> The glasses. Don't know why, but every time with a dame. Gold.


+ I love her facial expression in that pic. 

Hot as fuck - but at the same time a cool/funny photo.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



The Primer said:


> The glasses. Don't know why, but every time with a dame. Gold.


I'm with ya. Glasses are so hot. Don't know why.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Just looking at some of Eva's older pics - and she doesn't do much for me as a brunette. I know that's a minority opinion seeing as most people on here seem to prefer her with darker hair. Think me and Cody are the only ones who prefer her with red hair.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

really? I thought the popular opinion was the red hair was better. I honestly don't think she suits being a redhead at all but that's just me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Crusade said:


> really? I thought the popular opinion was the red hair was better. I honestly don't think she suits being a redhead at all but that's just me.


Nah. Some comments in a few threads on her:



Jammy said:


> bretty gud, too bad about the fake tits. love her natural brunette look.





Frozager said:


> For some reason pretty average looking with red hair, but before the red hair she was hot.





EskiBhoy said:


> Better without the red hair and when she doesnt have as much tan on.
> 
> 
> Still amazing in most of the pics though.





Barry Dylan said:


> She was hotter pre-WWE. Lose the red hair.





King Bebe said:


> Good lawrd.
> 
> Her with the black hair :datass





The Ratman said:


> Damn she is super hot. I think she needs to get rid of the red hair, shes a lot better looking with her natural hair color.





Razor Mike said:


> She's rockin' the Ariana Grande red hair. Lots of girls seems to be into that colour at the moment. I'm not sure it works on her that well either. Still hot, just looks slightly better with her natural brunette hair.





mblonde09 said:


> Face still looks manly in some pics - but looks way better pre-WWE. That stupid red hair does nothing for her, and just makes her look trashy.





volunteer75 said:


> She is not bad, much better without the red hair. I did laugh my butt off with her try at acting. It was dreadful.





Wizard Of Walls said:


> She's hot as fuck. Prefer her with darker hair.





Slider575 said:


> Her with dark hair is just, Jesus.





Angel of Death said:


> ^ I was about to ask why she has red hair now, but that makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Seriously, she looks a hundred times better with darker hair.





Y2J_Ado said:


> She looked so better with Black





volunteer75 said:


> Dark hair is much better, she looks so damn odd with that red hair.


I rarely see any comments preferring the red hair.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Hades1313 said:


> I'm with ya. Glasses are so hot. Don't know why.


I think's it's that sexy librarian or nerd girl thing. Not sure what it is, but I like it as well. lol


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think's it's that sexy librarian or nerd girl thing. Not sure what it is, but I like it as well. lol


That must be what it is. I saw a pic of Britney Spears wearing glasses and my dick nearly broke the screen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Hades1313 said:


> That must be what it is. I saw a pic of Britney Spears wearing glasses and my dick nearly broke the screen.


Same, Saw an instagram vid of Karla reading a script with specs :banderas. Pretty sure there's a pic of Renee out there with glasses too. But don't tell Daiko. :side:


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

She looks stressed out & tired in both pictures.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

AJ and DAT PAIGE!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Maria, Candice, Victoria, Christy. :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










Sasha Banks at an NXT house show, expect this newer look on the TV shows soon enough.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Ithil said:


> Sasha Banks at an NXT house show, expect this newer look on the TV shows soon enough.


THE BOSS Sasha Banks.:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Pretty sure there's a pic of Renee out there with glasses too.


:mark::mark::mark:



swagger_ROCKS said:


> But don't tell Daiko. :side:


:jose


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I like that Sasha is trying to develop character.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Ithil said:


> Sasha Banks at an NXT house show, expect this newer look on the TV shows soon enough.


This is fantastic. A lot of potential already just from the photo.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

God Aksana is just so unattractive, if you are going to have a Diva serve as filler on TV, why not use someone else? Anyone else?


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Oh god, that divas match on Raw **shudders**


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


I swear I can find Brie really attractive and then she turns a certain way and it goes away like magic. Also Eva Marie needs her black hair back


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

From this weeks SD taping. 










I've said it before, but I love how AJ moves in the ring. And these dudes have the best seats. lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Would be more impressed if Naomi did it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:homer :homer :homer


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> From this weeks SD taping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky bastards


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Legasee said:


> Would be more impressed if Naomi did it.


:saul 

Also googled that chick in your sig. :datass body is INSANE. :clap


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Legasee said:


> Would be more impressed if Naomi did it.


Not really hot sig.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*









Do they allow her to have her jeans ripped like that? :lol You'd think that they would make her wear different shorts just in case something happens.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Looks like I have few matches to check out.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> Do they allow her to have her jeans ripped like that? :lol You'd think that they would make her wear different shorts just in case something happens.


Don't rain on my dreams


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

More people need to watch that second vid posted to understand how the kids are wired when they watch wrestling. That one kid was literally screaming in support for Mickie the whole match at a high pitch voice non stop. That voice must have been fucked up the rest of the night. Pretty sure that's how the kids are at RAW as well for the faces. 

And was that Candice and Kelly Kelly? If it was Kelly, and she's still about the Wrestling scene, just return to the WWE.

First vid definitely didn't need that Melissa Coates chick. "IT'S A MAN, BABY". :lmao

Also, here's a throwback pic


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

^^
I loved them as a tag team, I hope they turn Kaitlyn to team with AJ/Tamina to go against a total divas team at Survivor Series.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> ^^
> I loved them as a tag team, I hope they turn Kaitlyn to team with AJ/Tamina to go against a total divas team at Survivor Series.


wouldn't mind it either. but Kate only gives off face vibes imo and just been acting very face like off tv. Her first teased heel turn was a complete bust as well. So my guess would be if they were ever to reunite, it would be as faces. I would kinda mark if it was done right.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> wouldn't mind it either. but Kate only gives off face vibes imo *and just been acting very face like off tv.* Her first teased heel turn was a complete bust as well. So my guess would be if they were ever to reunite, it would be as faces. I would kinda mark if it was done right.


You could say the same for AJ. Although AJ needs to stay as a heel.

I always pictured Kaitlyn as Dolph's chick (although they did that already) or Cody's chick, but because she gives off so much babyface vibes, it could never happen. :no:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> wouldn't mind it either. but Kate only gives off face vibes imo and just been acting very face like off tv. Her first teased heel turn was a complete bust as well. So my guess would be if they were ever to reunite, it would be as faces. I would kinda mark if it was done right.


She wrestled heel in a tag match on NXT earlier in the year and I thought she did quite well.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

stalkers, stalkers everywhere


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

fpalm


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Becky Lynch & Veronica Lane Pic










Ashley Sebera NXT Live Event Debut Pics


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Can't say I'm a fan of her look, but it's the only one of that type they have now so whatever.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HusbandAJLee said:


> stalkers, stalkers everywhere


To be honest I'm more interested in finding out who the guy in the cap is haha. I'm a bit stumped. First guess would be Axel? Doesn't look much like him from afar but he's be a first guess


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Pretty sure it's Axel and that picture sucks. You see things like that and you understand right away why famous people get security. Damn that's creepy as hell, people hiding under tables and shit to take photos of them eating? Really? Damn.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Maryse, Layla, and Eve became tolerable to good in the ring. Not sure why WWE wastes time with SO many models thou when they could be hiring already well trained female wrestlers. Look how ones like Sasha, AJ, Paige, and Emma are doing. Emma may have been a model thou, not sure tbh. Need more of those types, than models. Took Brie a shit ton of time to finally become tolerable in the ring at this point.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

AJ dating Paul Heyman confirmed :banderas


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



D.B. Cooper said:


> Pretty sure it's Axel and that picture sucks. You see things like that and you understand right away why famous people get security. Damn that's creepy as hell, people hiding under tables and shit to take photos of them eating? Really? Damn.


True. Excessive as hell and really, what's the benefit in doing something like that? Web traffic?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

the stalker who took the picture says it was Curtis Axel with Punk, AJ Lee, & Heyman


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I will say, I kind of wished for a Heyman/AJ/Punk heel stable.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Becky Lynch & Veronica Lane Pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Becky Lynch is still as good as she was before her early retirement few years back then she sahould be easily the best female wrestler in NXT or on the main roster. She was that good in Shimmer.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Maryse, Layla, and Eve became tolerable to good in the ring. Not sure why WWE wastes time with SO many models thou when they could be hiring already well trained female wrestlers. Look how ones like Sasha, AJ, Paige, and Emma are doing. Emma may have been a model thou, not sure tbh. Need more of those types, than models. Took Brie a shit ton of time to finally become tolerable in the ring at this point.


Emma was trained by Lance Storm before she was signed by the E.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I do think they're finally getting past the Johnny Ace misogyny period of looking for bikini models and inviting them back to his hot tub.

Natalya obviously has an extensive wrestling background in Stampede and Shimmer, AJ fought in WSU for 3 years and did some Northeast matches in their territories including one at JAPW before being signed to FCW where she spent another 2 years before being called up to WWE, Paige obviously her background, Emma being properly trained, even Bayley did some Shimmer stuff.

So, it's clear they're interested in females with wrestling knowledge now, and that's a good thing I think. As long as they have a division they might as well put people out there who know what they're doing.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



D.B. Cooper said:


> I do think they're finally getting past the Johnny Ace misogyny period of looking for bikini models and inviting them back to his hot tub.
> 
> Natalya obviously has an extensive wrestling background in Stampede and Shimmer, *AJ fought in WSU for 3 years* and did some Northeast matches in their territories including one at JAPW before being signed to FCW where she spent another 2 years before being called up to WWE, Paige obviously her background, Emma being properly trained, even Bayley did some Shimmer stuff.
> 
> So, it's clear they're interested in females with wrestling knowledge now, and that's a good thing I think. As long as they have a division they might as well put people out there who know what they're doing.


Actually, I think AJ was in WSU for just a few _*months*_, starting from like mid-'08 till early-'09 when she got the FCW deal. But still, your point still stands, and it's a great one.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I thought I read she wrestled in WSU for some of 07, in 08 and half of 09 before being signed. But I obviously never saw any of it so I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



D.B. Cooper said:


> I do think they're finally getting past *the Johnny Ace misogyny period of looking for bikini models and inviting them back to his hot tub.*
> 
> Natalya obviously has an extensive wrestling background in Stampede and Shimmer, AJ fought in WSU for 3 years and did some Northeast matches in their territories including one at JAPW before being signed to FCW where she spent another 2 years before being called up to WWE, Paige obviously her background, Emma being properly trained, even Bayley did some Shimmer stuff.
> 
> So, it's clear they're interested in females with wrestling knowledge now, and that's a good thing I think. As long as they have a division they might as well put people out there who know what they're doing.


:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










For them Nattie fans out there.

I hope AJ wears this version of the shirt more. :banderas










AJ holding that title just makes me start to warm up to it. She gives it so much importance. Haven't had that feel since LayCool held it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I liked that shirt, but I don't think they'd let her wear it in matches due to potential wardrobe malfunctions.

I also love her holding that title. :mark: I'd praise her more if her title reign got better but then again, it's not her fault.

& Dat photo of Natalya. :homer I never go crazy over her like some people do (not that she isn't hot/sexy), but that's hot. Wish DAT ASS outline was more visible, though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

^ lol I guess, but her stylist was on point tonight. Shit, she looked real nice tonight.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I hope AJ wears this version of the shirt more. :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looked great:homer


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

The bra-strap made it even better. bama4


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

*Former WWE Diva and TNA Knockout Helping at the Performance Center*

*- Mickie James is in Orlando today at the WWE Performance Center and will be there all week as a guest trainer for the WWE developmental Divas. Mickie tweeted:*

_"Lovely to meet you too sweetie! @DevinTaylorWWE & all I can say is the @WWEPerformCtr blew me away! You guys & gals got it made! Amazing!"_

I really hope that they give her a contract.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Mickie is definitely too old for WWE to sign her as a wrestler again, but it wouldn't hurt to have her as a second women's trainer. She's not on SDR's level of talent, but she knows her stuff all the same and given they have a LOT of women down there (nearing twenty) two trainers would be a good idea.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> & Dat photo of Natalya. :homer I never go crazy over her like some people do (not that she isn't hot/sexy), but that's hot. Wish DAT ASS outline was more visible, though.


Same, but damn. 










Girl is eating right.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *Former WWE Diva and TNA Knockout Helping at the Performance Center*
> 
> *- Mickie James is in Orlando today at the WWE Performance Center and will be there all week as a guest trainer for the WWE developmental Divas. Mickie tweeted:*
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark:


Ithil said:


> Mickie is definitely too old for WWE to sign her as a wrestler again, but it wouldn't hurt to have her as a second women's trainer. She's not on SDR's level of talent, but she knows her stuff all the same and given they have a LOT of women down there (nearing twenty) two trainers would be a good idea.


I agree.

Don't 100% agree with the age thing, though.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

This is old but it's the first time I've ever seen it.










That's Fandango (Curtis at the time) with the Beiber shirt isn't it? And Bateman. The old FCW was filled with some pretty good talent.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Kaitlyn looks hot as fuck in that picture.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

*Independent Women's Wrestler Teases Signing with TNA After Recent Tryout Match*

*- Independent wrestler Candice LeRae, who recently received a TNA tryout match, teased the possibility of being signed by the company on her Twitter:*

_"Big things coming my way! Living proof that "all our dreams can come true, if we have the courage to pursue them"_

*She later tweeted:*

_"I hope you're ready East Coast! Cause I'm comin for ya!"_


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*








Punk & AJ Lee in London yesterday before the WWE Live Event


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

When are these pictures going to stop? :/ I mean, I think it's safe to say they're together so when's the interest going to dwindle?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> When are these pictures going to stop? :/ I mean, I think it's safe to say they're together so when's the interest going to dwindle?


Interest in athletes/movie stars etc...love life will never die down. People love reading gossip about the rich and famous. Punk/AJ are cute together, but I wish some fans would just cool it lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Charmqn said:


> *Interest in athletes/movie stars etc...love life will never die down. People love reading gossip about the rich and famous. Punk/AJ are cute together*, but I wish some fans would just cool it lol


Pretty much.

It'd be nice if people had more respect and weren't so damn stalker-ish/creepy, but it's not going to stop. People love to read and talk about things like this, so it's a bit pointless for people (especially the emotional teens on Tumblr) to constantly say "stop stalking them!! it's their personal lyfe!! leave dem alone!!".

It's the same as people who are fans of an actress/artists that are always on gossip blogs & news outlets and their personal lives are constantly being reported/talked about, and some people are like "leave them alone!! they're just human!" etc, it's like, of course they should have privacy and it is rude & disrespectful, but it's not gonna stop unfortunately.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

All these pictures are weird. But at least this isn't some mongo hiding under the lunch table like last time.

That person was so pathetic, even his imaginary friend hates him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:lmao

haven't checked the thread in a bit and Punk + AJ bs is still happening. GEEKS.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

JOJO PINNED PAIGE 

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

So fucking happy for her. And she has a cute attire too. :banderas










Hope she sticks real close and learns from the good divas. Eva can fall off thou.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> JOJO PINNED PAIGE
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> ...


I thought that Emma beat Jojo with her submission, and the pics were just them congratulating Jojo on a great showing. I don't remember reading anything about Jojo pinning Paige, or her and Eva getting a win over Paige and Emma.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> I thought that Emma beat Jojo with her submission, and the pics were just them congratulating Jojo on a great showing. I don't remember reading anything about Jojo pinning Paige, or her and Eva getting a win over Paige and Emma.


Well that's not what I read. I read she pinned Paige. off another site. I marked. lol hope it's true.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

WAGG this is awful propaganda that no one needs to see. I feel like a POW.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

unfortunately Eva is in the second pic. couldn't be bothered to crop her out.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

WAGG's gonna WAGG.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:hayley1


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> JOJO PINNED PAIGE
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> ...


Yeah that's smart. Let some green ass diva pin your champion. Chick don't deserve to be in the ring with Paige let alone beat her.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Wagg, bless your soul for those pictures of Natalya.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


OH. MY. GOD.

:mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Jo Jo tapped out. She didn't win, match below.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well that's not what I read. I read she pinned Paige. off another site. I marked. lol hope it's true.


Emma submitted Jojo, there's a video up. Also, I heard that Eva stormed off? If true, LOL! :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> JOJO PINNED PAIGE
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> ...


She didn't pin Paige, it was a tag match and she lost by submission to Emma's finisher.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

jojo looks like a little kid who won a Make a Wish to wrestle with grown women

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Jo Jo tapped out. She didn't win, match below.


Can I ask you guys an honest question about this vid? you think JoJo was moving pretty damn well in this vid? I read she really likes to train more than she likes doing the TOTAL DIVAS thing. Hoping she gets a lot better. Sadden that she didn't get the pin, I guess.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



peep4life said:


> jojo looks like a little kid who won a Make a Wish to wrestle with grown women
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Can I ask you guys an honest question about this vid? you think JoJo was moving pretty damn well in this vid? I read she really likes to train more than she likes doing the TOTAL DIVAS thing. Hoping she gets a lot better. Sadden that she didn't get the pin, I guess.


Jojo looked more fluid and believable in that 90 second excerpt than Eva Marie has looked in *THREE. FULL. MATCHES.*


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Surprised Eva knows what a house show is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:lol


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Next Generation, please


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



The Primer said:


> :lmao
> 
> haven't checked the thread in a bit and Punk + AJ bs is still happening. GEEKS.


AJ Lee and CM Punk on Total Divas will be ratings :vince


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Considering JoJo is 19 and she's small, I wouldn't be surprised if her style is Rey Mysterio/AJ like.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> Considering JoJo is 19 and she's small, I wouldn't be surprised if her style is Rey Mysterio/AJ like.


I was definitely thinking of that. And if she's not using what Rey does -- use your body to come off the second rope instead of the top due to how small they are so as to make it look like they can't run the ropes -- then she should start doing that.

Ditto for AJ on that one, too. I'm getting really fucking annoyed with idiots saying that AJ can't run the ropes. She clearly shows effort every time she tries, it's not her fault that she's just too damn small to bounce off of that top rope effectively. Kelly Kelly on the other hand, who was taller than her, I might add? THAT is what you call not being able to run the ropes. She looked lazy about 85% of the time she did that. :argh:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Cody has always been about that sista love.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Isn't that Alicia Fox sister?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Legasee said:


> Isn't that Alicia Fox sister?


No I think that's actually Alicia Fox.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Srdjan99 said:


> AJ/QUOTE]
> :homer


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*









:homer :homer :homer

Love Shelly's boobs. :yum:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> No I think that's actually Alicia Fox.


Cody got that jungle fever from daddy. Hanging around sweet Sapphire all the time! :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> No I think that's actually Alicia Fox.


I have no idea why this made me laugh so much but :lmao :lmao


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

*Sarah Backman finally reports to NXT*










*- European arm wrestling champion Sarah Backman revealed on Twitter that she's signed with WWE and began training at the Performance Center in Orlando today. 
She tweeted:

"So.. Today, it's exactly 7 years ago I started armwrestling - Nov 19 2006. Pretty funny that I started WRESTLING almost the same date (yesterday, Nov 18th) 7 years later. It's gonna be very interesting and exciting to see where I'm at in another seven years! #wwe #armwrestling #anniversary #wrestling #wwediva #loveit"

Backman retired from professional arm wrestling to sign a WWE deal and has been waiting since the summer for her work visa to come through so she could travel here from Sweden. She moved to Orlando last week. *


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


>


ALRIGHT. I have been avoiding asking this so I don't look like a total fucking idiot, but who in the hell is that girl in between Summer and Kaitlyn?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Rosa Mendes


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



RichardHagen said:


> ALRIGHT. I have been avoiding asking this so I don't look like a total fucking idiot, but who in the hell is that girl in between Summer and Kaitlyn?


Rosa Mendez.

She looks terrible. :lol


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Kaitlyn is the best looking one of both groups. Well imho at least


----------



## yabbitboy (May 29, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Rosa looks like she went thru plastic surgery one too many, but she is definitely better and less annoying than some of the other divas that are currently on WWE...


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










Fan who took the pictue said AJ signed autographs, but Punk was “as antisocial as can be” and (politely) declined to sign anything.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Punk may be an asshole, but he really does love his fans. When I was at a RAW I swear he high fived the entire front row and then some after the dark ME. He's workaholic so he probably just wants to chill whenever he can. So for the benefit of the doubt, it was probably a "you sign one, you sign em all" that he just didn't want to be a part of at that moment. Cool that he politely declined, I guess.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

There's a difference between being "an asshole" and not wanting to be pestered by people outside of the arena. The point of "sign one, sign em all" is the easy & acceptable out here. I'd be the same way.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I remember one thread that was posted on here about Punk being a prick big time to someone who he wouldn't sign an autograph, but to be fair, the OP's post could have been complete bullshit because he had absolutely no proof at all. lol 

Like I said, Punk works a shit ton, and he probably rarely sleeps so whatever mood he's in is completely understandable. If he kindly declines, just take it and understand.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Some fans are real dipshits in that situation though. I legit got denied a picture with Claudio Castagnoli once b/c he was still remaining in character post-event. I wasn't even mad. I was laughing and felt like it was an awesome story to tell. _(didn't hurt that I already met him and all that jazz a few years prior, but still...)_

Maybe he didn't even want a pic either. I can understand it. Point being, the last thing some workers might want following a night of wrestling is to deal with their fans.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Does Punk think with his hood up, no one will notice him?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:kobe6


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Waffelz said:


> Does Punk think with his hood up, no one will notice him?


I don't think he wears it to "hide from fans".


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*





If only there was a version with just Hemme's parts.. :moyes1


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Eulonzo: you're one horny bastard.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Punk's a proper cunt. I met him in Manchester and he acknowledged nobody. A little 6 year old girl said 'Hi Punk!!!' and he completely blanked her, face to face. No excuses about it being a drag to meet everyone. If it wasn't for fans he'd not have a job. And the reason he's nice at Raw and slapping hands is because it's in front of a big crowd and he doesn't want the majority to see what a fucking knob he is. If I met him and he OFFERED to sign me something I'd legit blank him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

How did you know she was 6. :troll


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Sarah Backman over the years. WOW!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Punk was always not the greatest in non sanctioned interactions with fans. But now he is going to be even more on edge in any/all situations when he is with AJ because of the insane social media like craze over the two of them for some unknown reason. These people take and share these pictures of them together with each other and he legit probably got that photo tweeted to him 1,000 times. I'm sure he's tired of it. I'm tired of it for crying out loud, I can only imagine how he must feel about it. So he's not going to think positive thoughts about someone running up to him and her with camera in hand while they're waiting for their bags at some random airport.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










Two pages.

Paige, and Diamond Dallas Page, who is visiting the Performance Center at the moment.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Woah, that's awesome. :mark:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Dem Yoga Pants :datass


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Sarah Backman over the years. WOW!


2008 is pretty cute...inb4 16 or something.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Spoiler: Maria Kanellis


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*











Bet he can't even find his dick :disdrogba


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

he has one of those faces that you just wanna punch.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Cleavage said:


> he has one of those faces that you just wanna punch.


It looks like it has, a lot. :lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I have a ton of respect for what DDP has done after his career with his program, he has helped so many past wrestlers get better


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> 2008 is pretty cute...inb4 16 or something.


Nah she was 17.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

What Eulonzo said.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Ithil said:


> Two pages.
> 
> Paige, and Diamond Dallas Page, who is visiting the Performance Center at the moment.


:banderas


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



RichardHagen said:


>





Is AJ wearing 2 pairs of jean short shorts?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Of course she isn't.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Is AJ wearing 2 pairs of jean short shorts?


Why do you say that?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Eulonzo said:


> Why do you say that?






Oh wow, nevermind, the belt threw me off and made it look like 2 different pairs, one being higher than the other. Whoops.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Need more AJ/JoJo :side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Diva crushes Mickie,Trish,Kelly Kelly,Torrie Wilson, & AJ are top 5


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I would like to see Jojo with straight hair, her hair just dominates her body lol


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

What's with this JoJo craze?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Slider575 said:


> I would like to see Jojo with straight hair, her hair just dominates her body lol


http://instagram.com/p/grbG1FhtND/ there is another one, but I can't remember where it is. lol I just saw it the other day too. fpalm



William Murderface said:


> What's with this JoJo craze?


no craze, just some admiration posts.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Kaitlyn and her boyfriend are engagend 

@AaronSingerman
Congrats to my brother and best friend @braunfitness for getting engaged to @KaitlynWWE tonight! So happy for both of you!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HusbandAJLee said:


> Kaitlyn and her boyfriend are engagend
> 
> @AaronSingerman
> Congrats to my brother and best friend @braunfitness for getting engaged to @KaitlynWWE tonight! So happy for both of you!


Congrats. Seems to have escalated a bit quickly though


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Congrats. Seems to have escalated a bit quickly though


UGH Fuck WWE, can't they build anything righ... oh wait...

Good for her :side:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Congrats. Seems to have escalated a bit quickly though


I think they've been together for a while (perhaps even a long time), they've just kept it under the radar most of the time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

^^^ I prefer her bald, oddly.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Serena looking great.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Damn, Serena with that long beautiful hair. 

Some pics thou


































Starting to look like Nikki > Brie

And you already know Vince is a BOSS. WWE needs to sign this ni**a










And you already know Vince is a BOSS. WWE needs to sign this ni**a










Found this to be hilarious.

I don't take cred for these btw. Just found em on another site.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



HusbandAJLee said:


> Kaitlyn and her boyfriend are engagend
> 
> @AaronSingerman
> Congrats to my brother and best friend @braunfitness for getting engaged to @KaitlynWWE tonight! So happy for both of you!


Oh, congrats I guess. I'm... happy for them.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*










:ass


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Did anyone know that Jojo's dating Jake Carter, Vader's son who was released from NXT a few months ago? Saw them together on her twitter. Lucky SOB!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I'm a Paige guy.:banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



napalmdestruction said:


> Did anyone know that Jojo's dating Jake Carter, Vader's son who was released from NXT a few months ago? Saw them together on her twitter. Lucky SOB!


but not rton2 ?


----------



## kenmasters33 (Nov 28, 2013)

*If Mickie James returns to the WWE to face AJ Lee*

If Mickie James does return to the wwe do ya'll think she can beat AJ Lee for the divas title? gimmie ya'll thoughts.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*re: **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Of course she can beat AJ Lee for the Divas Title.. If she returned to face AJ, she would probably go over, she should at least. Mickie is way better. I can't picture AJ beating Mickie.. I don't like either of them so i hope that match NEVER happens.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

She'll probably be like Jericho was to Punk. I think Lita would be more fitting thou.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*re: **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Why Lita? People compare AJ to Mickie more then Lita. Yes I understand AJ looked up to Lita but who to say she didn't Mickie either.

I think Mickie vs AJ would do good for the division and Mickie would put AJ over in the end.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

If that was to happen, it would be really good for the Division.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*re: **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

No way, AJ is Vince's golden girl and the only woman other than his daughter he follows on Twitter, WWE even put her in the who should be the face of the company poll. She's not losing that title any time soon to anyone, it would be a great match and feud though.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Anyone "can" beat anyone in the WWE. If Vince wants person X to win, they win.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

Randy Orton and her had to have something for a second though. One of the biggest stars in the company just doesn't hang out with little JoJo and be the only person he follows on Twitter.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*re: **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

No thanks! I want Paige vs AJ.


----------



## Rhawk (Jul 15, 2012)

*re: **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*

I'd like to see a Mickie VS AJ match and I'd be happy with whoever wins it. But OF Mickie were to ever return to the WWE, I expect it would be in a similar deal to what Jericho & RVD have, making appearances for a limited time before heading off again. But if she were to return by full-time I'd probably die, in the good way?


----------



## xxbones88xx (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



RichardHagen said:


> Randy Orton and her had to have something for a second though. One of the biggest stars in the company just doesn't hang out with little JoJo and be the only person he follows on Twitter.



that doesnt mean they had something just because he wants her doesnt mean he's going to get her I think you guys are really over reacting to that picture of them online it doesnt mean anything if he started following her on twitter because he had a thing with her then why is he still following her when she has another boyfriend?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> http://instagram.com/p/grbG1FhtND/no craze, just some admiration posts.


Well that makes sense.

So my favorite match from Survivor Series was the divas, Rosa


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Official TLC poster










Happy for her tbh... :side:


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Official TLC poster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see we have a Diva big enough to be on a PPV poster again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Face is priceless for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

It's not real. Notice the tiny tumblr print in the upper right hand corner. Good manip, though.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Official TLC poster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is official poster


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:homer


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Emma has quite the chest. Those have to be implants right?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

They are implants.

That, and a push-up bra, most likely.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I think Emma's boobs are doing their own Emma-lution dance. :lol

Oh and Paige.... :datass


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Paige :banderas

Whenever Paige gets called up to the main roster I will be marking like a little bitch. I regret nothing!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Emma was there? Didn't notice.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> It's not real. Notice the tiny tumblr print in the upper right hand corner. Good manip, though.





HusbandAJLee said:


> this is official poster


:ti lies, all lies...

First thing that came to mind in the pic with the huge ass truck is transformers. :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo was adorable in this. :banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

What a useless wench.

Eva Marie on the other hand in that video. She's a star.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Paige in that photo :homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

useless wench and Eva Marie in the same post :banderas


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> Emma was there? Didn't notice.


How do you miss that chest? :shocked:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Them actually arguing among themselves with strong confidence that THEY are the best-selling diva.  Meanwhile, AJ looks from the corner, with her wristbands, pillows, lamp shades, mugs, hats, hoodies and so forth, pointing and laughing when most of these girls don't even have their own SHIRT.

But it's just light-hearted fun to help promote the website, so whatevs. *Shrugs*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> They are implants.
> 
> That, and a push-up bra, most likely.


You don't really need a push-up bra when they're implants.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tell Trish Stratus or Traci Brooks that.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyone wondering if the recent hype/excitement and good showings from/about Paige, Emma, Bayley, JoJo, Summer Rae, et al is a direct result of SDR's influence/impact as a trainer? I would think it almost has to be.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> What a useless wench.
> *
> Eva Marie on the other hand in that video. She's a star*.


Been saying that for weeks Cody, she is damn star


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> What a useless wench.
> 
> Eva Marie on the other hand in that video. She's a star.





SKINS25 said:


> Been saying that for weeks Cody, she is damn star


:lenny


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Anyone wondering if the recent hype/excitement and good showings from/about Paige, Emma, Bayley, JoJo, Summer Rae, et al is a direct result of SDR's influence/impact as a trainer? I would think it almost has to be.


Eva Marie started training at the same time as Jojo and she's rotten.

Paige, Emma, Bailey, Sasha Banks all worked the indies. Summer Rae played in the LFL which means she's not just another bikini model and actually has some legitimate athleticism in her. She improved quickly but then again, so did Kaitlyn. If you're an athlete and you have the motivation to work hard then you'll get decent in a short time, especially in NXT/performance center where they train every single day. Maybe she does good work over there but I don't think anything has changed to be honest.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Damn Eva looks fucking hot here. :homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Anyone wondering if the recent hype/excitement and good showings from/about Paige, Emma, Bayley, JoJo, Summer Rae, et al is a direct result of SDR's influence/impact as a trainer? I would think it almost has to be.


The hype is most likely due to people just liking them personally. SDR's training is a solid plus thou. Is Mickie training them a bit too? Would be nice.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sara Del Rey being godly is nice, but that trait means nothing. Remember Finlay used to be the trainer. Finlay. And matches were still morbid.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Damn Eva looks fucking hot here. :homer


IS there any possible way someone can crop out that doafus and keep her ?


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> Anyone wondering if the recent hype/excitement and good showings from/about Paige, Emma, Bayley, JoJo, Summer Rae,* et al is a direct result of SDR's influence/impact as a trainer*? I would think it almost has to be.


I don't think you can really put it down to just SDR. Emma was also trained by Lance Storm before going to NXT, and Paige has experience from working the indy scene and coming from a wrestling family who most likely trained her too. But as for the other girls, maybe SDR might have an influence, but it really goes down to dedication at the end of the day. If you work hard and train hard then it should pay off.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Riddle101 said:


> I don't think you can really put it down to just SDR. Emma was also trained by Lance Storm before going to NXT, and Paige has experience from working the indy scene and coming from a wrestling family who most likely trained her too. But as for the other girls, maybe SDR might have an influence, but it really goes down to dedication at the end of the day. If you work hard and train hard then it should pay off.


I agree. I'm pretty sure JoJo's mother in that interview said she would rather train than do the show. But I'm sure at one point they'll all want to get much better. Layla, Eve, Candice, Trish, Brie and her sister, and Kate all got decent to a lot better in the ring. Now that I think about it, SDR may be the reason for Brie's improvement.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dunno SKINS. :lol



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I agree. I'm pretty sure JoJo's mother in that interview said she would rather train than do the show. But I'm sure at one point they'll all want to get much better. Layla, Eve, Candice, Trish, Brie and her sister, and Kate all got decent to a lot better in the ring. Now that I think about it, SDR may be the reason for Brie's improvement.


I heard Bryan's been training Brie in their spare time.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Dunno SKINS. :lol


The main pic :lenny


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> I heard Bryan's been training Brie in their spare time.


:banderas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That wasn't supposed to be a funny comment. :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Paige & Emma


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

they're pretty tight with one another, that's pretty cool. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Half of Paige's pictures these days are looking awful. Boourns.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

She's making wacky expressions in nearly all of them, those aren't intended to look "good".


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Paige is a good looking girl, don't get the hate.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Per Summer Rae's Instagram.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

She must be really working on the booty lately.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah she must be.

Because it didn't look as big during that photoshoot she did for WWE (the one that was just like Layla's & Kaitlyn's). The video of her on set of that photoshoot, it didn't look big at all but still nice :yum: now it looks much better. Then again, she's probably wearing high heels and perhaps the skirt or whatever she's wearing enhances it, or she's GOIN HARD IN DA PAINT when it comes to hitting the gym.

Still hot regardless, though. :side:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Ya'll see the supposed nude of Brie Bella on Twitter last night?

Search Brie Bella Nude on twitter and you'll find it. Can't tell if real or not.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

What even possibly led people to believing that is her?


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

HollyJollyHagen said:


> Ya'll see the supposed nude of Brie Bella on Twitter last night?
> 
> Search Brie Bella Nude on twitter and you'll find it. Can't tell if real or not.


Really? Those big fake tits didn't tip you off?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Yeah she must be.
> 
> Because it didn't look as big during that photoshoot she did for WWE (the one that was just like Layla's & Kaitlyn's). The video of her on set of that photoshoot, it didn't look big at all but still nice :yum: now it looks much better. Then again, she's probably wearing high heels and perhaps the skirt or whatever she's wearing enhances it, or she's GOIN HARD IN DA PAINT when it comes to hitting the gym.
> 
> Still hot regardless, though. :side:


Aye that she is, now if only they would call her up already


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Some of the Slammy Awards nominees have been announced 

Diva of the Year (presenter: Eve)


AJ Lee
The Bella Twins
The Funkadactyls
Natalya
Kaitlyn
Eva Marie

Eva Marie???????

AJ had better win this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eva? fpalm fucking Vince.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Nikki Bella is such an idiot.



> The Las Vegas Review Journal has a short Q&A with the Bella Twins at this link, who shared some diet and exercise tips. *The sisters were also asked if they ever planned to fight in the UFC.
> *
> "The Ronda Rousey arm bar doesn't look too pleasant," Brie replied. "I wouldn't want to get stuck in a (UFC) cage with that."
> 
> ...


fpalm


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:lmao Nikki.

I'm so glad I watched a bit of total divas. At least I know Brie isn't nearly as idiotic or egotistical as her sister. I was really wrong to label her in the same vain as Nikki.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Some of the Slammy Awards nominees have been announced
> 
> Diva of the Year (presenter: *Eve*)
> 
> ...



Eve :mark::mark::mark:


I hope Eva Marie wins just to see the AJ Lee fans go bat shit crazy.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty sure Renee Young should win, no diva has done more than her this past year IMO


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

RUDOLPH ST. SKINolaus said:


> Pretty sure Renee Young should win, no diva has done more than her this past year IMO


You know what, that actually could be really true. No joke.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

AJ will win purely for the fact she is getting rides on unk2 every night


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

In Punk We Trust said:


> AJ will win purely for the fact she is getting rides on unk2 every night


Because Punk determines the Slammies?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

No I was being sarcastic she deserve it herself she has been the 1 shining light in the divas division this year


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

AJ would win regardless of who she was sleeping with or with anyone at all. She's been the only diva heavily promoted and relevant for the whole year.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

WWE to rig it and have Eva Marie win would be hilarious. 



Paige Xmas Joy said:


> I hope Eva Marie wins just to see the AJ Lee fans go bat shit crazy.


(Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Welp.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Obviously Aj should win, but having Eva Marie win would make rage waves happen so that would be interesting.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Eva done shit to even be nominated so she best not win. AJ for the win.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Eva done shit to even be nominated so she best not win. AJ for the win.












Make it happen WWE. 8*D


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ :lenny

Thats what I like to see


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Christmas Nostalgia said:


> Make it happen WWE. 8*D


Would mark!:banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Really someone who done shit and win people would like that? Sad


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Really someone who done shit and win people would like that? Sad


Your mad! So she's doing something right.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*She done shit right.

You have to speak in their language. :vince2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo looking dangerously cute here.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Looking dangerously close to jailbait you might say.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

She should have a full match on NXT, and get an even bigger fanbase on that show, like AJ did.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Had to look at that picture for a few seconds to even realize that was her.

Must be the lighting and/or makeup.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol when in doubt, just check the hair.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> Looking dangerously close to jailbait you might say.


All of her photos look like jailbait.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Really someone who done shit and win people would like that? Sad


Top heel diva in the company, cant wait till she wins the title off AJ


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> She should have a full match on NXT, and get an even bigger fanbase on that show, like AJ did.


Why do you like her so much?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> Your mad! So she's doing something right.


This idea of "she's absolutely terrible, and is booed for being absolutely terrible, so that means she's an amazing heel!" is ridiculous.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

RUDOLPH ST. SKINolaus said:


> Top heel diva in the company, cant wait till she wins the title off AJ


Eva Marie top heel? since when?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Eva Marie top heel? since when?


Your anger is proof of her tremendous heel work.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> JoJo looking dangerously cute here.


Meh! What I wanna know is who's the 2 brunettes in the pic?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Waffelz said:


> Why do you like her so much?


Young, cute, easily likable, and has potential to improve a lot. 

And don't get me started on that ass and body :banderas


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:ex:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:homer at that Kaitlyn picture

She's been ridiculously hot lately.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Kaitlyn's always been hot to me. :yum:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Le Père Noël said:


> Your anger is proof of her tremendous heel work.


What anger I'm asking questions. Plus she been working as a face reason she iis booed is due to her ring work and that others should be on raw wrestling not her or jojo and yes i mean Paige and Emma.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Le Père Noël said:


> Your anger is proof of her tremendous heel work.


She isn't doing any heel work. She isn't doing ANY work, that's the reason people hate her.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ithil always so serious as usual. :hayden3


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Ithil said:


> She isn't doing any heel work. She isn't doing ANY work, that's the reason people hate her.


You have like no sarcasm detection meter my friend.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Ithil said:


> She isn't doing any heel work. She isn't doing ANY work, that's the reason people hate her.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

You Eva Marie fans are ridiculous. Why would you like someone whose only charm is her complete lack of any sort of talent?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

napalmdestruction said:


> You Eva Marie fans are ridiculous. Why would you like someone whose only charm is her complete lack of any sort of talent?


The fact that she _has_ fans is kind of ridiculous


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

napalmdestruction said:


> You Eva Marie fans are ridiculous. Why would you like someone whose only charm is her complete lack of any sort of talent?


1) very hot
2) charismatic
3) gains great heat
4) mainsteam appeal
4) has that "it" factor
5) diva division atm is horrid and need to put the belt on Eva


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

RUDOLPH ST. SKINolaus said:


> 1) very hot
> 2) charismatic
> 3) gains great heat
> 4) mainsteam appeal
> ...


1) Okay she looks good
2) Really?
3) only because fans don't think she belongs
4) Maybe
5) She does? Where?
6) Nah the belt need to stay where it at or Nattie or Paige


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

RUDOLPH ST. SKINolaus said:


> 1) very hot


Agreed. Not sure how that qualifies her to be Divas champion though, especially when there are many other girls hotter or just as hot as her.



> 2) charismatic


:lmao



> 3) gains great heat


Yes. So what? Everyone who's talentless and annoying will get that reaction. Vickie is the biggest heat magnet in the world and she doesn't have any particular set of skills.



> 4) mainsteam appeal


:lmao I would love to hear your explanation :lmao But maybe you're right seeing how today's society is so fascinated by talentless vapid women (kardashians and every other reality television star)



> 4) has that "it" factor


The "it" factor doesn't exist and even if it did, she sure as hell doesn't have it seeing as how she's 29 years old and her modelling career was stagnant and going nowhere until WWE came calling.



> 5) diva division atm is horrid and need to put the belt on Eva


Yeah, the diva division is really bad at the moment. But wait a minute, I have just the perfect solution for it! Let's give the belt to someone who can't wrestle and can't talk! That'll turn it around for sure! 

But you're right, make Eva Marie challenge for the belt so she can go travel around the country promoting Wrestlemania *XXX* (if she can get the name right this time). Maybe that way WWE will get some buys from the compulsive masturbator community and those who'll buy anything with XXX on the title.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:ti at napalmdestruction taking things so seriously.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Renee :renee

That dress 8*D

Beautiful


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

RUDOLPH ST. SKINolaus said:


> 1) very hot
> 2) charismatic
> 3) gains great heat
> 4) mainsteam appeal
> ...


I would say "at least attempt to be believable when trolling" but apparently it worked on someone so never mind.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

fuck Eva Marie, Renee Young for divas champion (Y).

Dat picture :homer


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ithil said:


> I would say "at least attempt to be believable when trolling" but apparently it worked on someone so never mind.


It always works on someone.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Paige should have won diva of the year.:draper2


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

RUDOLPH ST. SKINolaus said:


> 1) very hot


Meh, there are plenty of others better looking, she's easily replaceable in that regard



> 2) charismatic


Not really



> 3) gains great heat


X-Pac heat maybe



> 4) mainsteam appeal


Nobody knows who the fuck she is outside of wrestling. She's does not have mainstream appeal. Total Divas doesn't make you mainstream. 



> 4) has that "it" factor


Not really. Since she mediocre in every department except looks



> 5) diva division atm is horrid and need to put the belt on Eva


Won't change anything


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Why put the title on someone who doesn't do shit? :lol


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Bunch of jealous AJ marks ITT.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

^ :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## HBC Dawn Michaels (Dec 12, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Why put the title on someone who doesn't do shit? :lol


For the same reason they've put the title on other Divas who didn't do shit.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Like AJ Lee? :troll


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Le Père Noël said:


> Bunch of jealous AJ marks ITT.


Has nothing to do with being a AJ Fan it has to do with who should of won. Hell Nattie should of gotten before the Bellas also.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## MiRixG (Dec 29, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> [hide]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's that?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> Who's that?


Paige

I love this chick's eyes tbh. can really capture your attention.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I wish we were still getting AJ/Kaitlyn matches


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


>


DAT Paige!:banderas


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQNBULk2L4U

Interview of Natalya, thought maybe some people would be interested


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

:ti at the previous page, like the divas division matters right now


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


>


I got a question for Eve

Would you like to take a ride of space mountain honey :flair3


:lenny


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

glad Naomi made it this far. At one point most thought she wasn't gonna debut. good for her.

Also, it's crazy how much more her personality shines on the show. Guess that's what you get when you can do many re takes :troll


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Man, Naomi's got some curves that would last for DAYS. :yum:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mickie James vs Ivelisse Velez

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x18c5ur_mickie-james-vs-ivelisse-velez_sport


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo paying her dues :banderas Guess I found the reason why she's never on the show anymore.

Also think that's Shaul...looking thick :shocked:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Who's the chick in the white?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Naomi :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> Who's the chick in the white?


lol it's Shaul


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> lol it's Shaul


She looks different.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> Who's the chick in the white?


Raquel Diaz I imagine. They like to get the girls not ready to wrestle on TV doing stuff at the house shows anyway, ring announcing, giveaways, segments like this, etc. Gets them better at performing for a crowd without them having to put on matches before they're ready.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

" Okay the king and the queen will take place on the first table, Jobbers... table 2 "


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Shaul and Madison


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> She looks different.


Probably because the pics are a bit blurry due to the movement. Sure got them thighs from her mother thou.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

On Saturday Night’s Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer reported that AJ Lee has heat with WWE management after “causing a scene” with Michelle Beadle at Tribute to the Troops.

Apparently AJ’s boyfriend CM Punk and sportscaster Michelle Beadle (who is guest hosting Tribute to the Troops) were talking when AJ got jealous and yelled at Beadle, and cussed her out.

Reportedly, AJ came off as being very close to the character she portrays on WWE programming.

WWE is expected to take discipline against AJ for the incident soon, including a strong possibility that she will have to drop her Divas Title to Natalya at TLC.

CM Punk is reportedly very unhappy with WWE over how they’re handling the situation.

Source: Wrestling Observer Radio (subscription required)

:ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL that report is fucking hilarious. And they always seem to come out right around the time AJ has a major title defense.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Very convenient this report comes out right before AJ is set to defend the title against Natalya :lol.

I don't believe it personally but if it is true then I can't defend AJ for that shit at all.

But again, I don't believe this at all and even if it were true I highly doubt they are gonna have AJ drop the title to Natalya of all fucking people as punishment :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> Very convenient this report comes out right before AJ is set to defend the title against Natalya :lol.
> 
> I don't believe it personally but if it is true then I can't defend AJ for that shit at all.
> 
> But again, I don't believe this at all and even if it were true I highly doubt they are gonna have AJ drop the title to Natalya of all fucking people as punishment :lmao


LOL yeah, true. But to humor the report, DEM CRAZY CHICKS 8*D


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DEM CRAZY CHICKS. lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Come on guys look at that smirk, could you stay mad at that?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

She's not like the previous girlfriends Punk has had, then, she's holding onto him.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Michelle beadle sounded familiar to me, and then it clicked: I remember her big ol feud with Erin Andrews and shit. She loves fucking athletes. She dated Matthew Barnaby from the NHL. Tried to hook up with Aaron Rodgers, but hooked up with Clay Matthews instead.

I don't know what to believe basically. Seems like Punk is pissed at the WWE and not at AJ. If I saw Michelle with my man, knowing her history and Punk's love for pussy, I would be wary too. 

Though it seems that Punk is pissed at WWE and not AJ.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Charmqn said:


> Michelle beadle sounded familiar to me, and then it clicked: I remember her big ol feud with Erin Andrews and shit. She loves fucking athletes. She dated Matthew Barnaby from the NHL. *Tried to hook up with Aaron Rodgers, but hooked up with Clay Matthews instead.*
> 
> I don't know what to believe basically. Seems like Punk is pissed at the WWE and not at AJ. If I saw Michelle with my man, knowing her history and Punk's love for pussy, I would be wary too.
> 
> ...


You mean those highly confirmed reports of her saying "I just wanna get fucked" to A-Rod, and walking outside with Clay Matthews...yeah, I'm sure that happened :cool2


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Hades1313 said:


> You mean those highly confirmed reports of her saying "I just wanna get fucked" to A-Rod, and walking outside with Clay Matthews...yeah, I'm sure that happened :cool2


Not saying it's 100% true, but the girl loves her athletes. More power to her I guess.
But, if AJ loses tonight, does give IWC a little reason on why AJ lost. Even though I dot see her losing. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.diva-dirt.com/2013/12/15...-troops/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=tumblr
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Numberwang said:


>


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bored!:kobe6


----------



## mrfaafs (Jan 13, 2013)

HusbandAJLee said:


> On Saturday Night&#146;s Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer reported that AJ Lee has heat with WWE management after &#147;causing a scene&#148; with Michelle Beadle at Tribute to the Troops.
> 
> Apparently AJ&#146;s boyfriend CM Punk and sportscaster Michelle Beadle (who is guest hosting Tribute to the Troops) were talking when AJ got jealous and yelled at Beadle, and cussed her out.
> 
> ...


If there are people who believe this is real, contact me. I have some real estate in Florida to sell you. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

mrfaafs said:


> If there are people who believe this is real, contact me. I have some real estate in Florida to sell you.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You should do business with IWC, make millions haha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Beadle thought it was a joke, WWE overreacted, end of the story. All three seemed to have moved on (nothing said or tweeted form them again). Doesn't seem that serious, but we want to make it seem like it was WWIII. I love the internet and the overreaction to gossip. Like clockwork (guilty of it too)


----------



## Master Niuqroy (Dec 6, 2013)

Guys it's a work. Beadle vs AJ Lee WM30.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Though, I can already tell that people will treat AJ like she pulled a Benoit or something. Whateves, bring on a good/long title bout between Natalya/AJ. Give them time like they did with Kaitlyn/AJ and Natalya/Paige.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Michelle Beadle just confirmed the story....

Michelle Beadle ‏@MichelleDBeadle
(1/4) Once and once only: I've known CM Punk for years. Considered him a friend. When I saw him at the arena, I said 'hey f&$?face'. The

Michelle Beadle ‏@MichelleDBeadle
(2/4) exact same way I talk to everyone. His girlfriend was no where near this. And I kept walking along with my assistant and two members

Michelle Beadle ‏@MichelleDBeadle 
(3/4) of WWE PR. Next thing I know, I'm being yelled at. I honestly thought it was a joke. Period. The event went on and it was amazing. So

Michelle Beadle ‏@MichelleDBeadle 
(4/4) I hope we can move on from this ridiculously lame 'story.' As for the crazies, BLOCKED! And Happy freaking Holidays!!!


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

So Beadle thought it was a joke, and she wants to move on from this lame story, and we should. Like everything, people BLOW this story much bigger then it should be.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ should kiss Renee on the cheek while in pigtails. I would :faint:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Just came to my attention, so naturally, I'm throwing the link to it out constantly. 

http://vimeo.com/68427268

:mark:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> AJ should kiss Renee on the cheek while in pigtails. I would :faint:


Something happen between them at TLC?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> Something happen between them at TLC?


Interview Segment.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Somehow, everyone in that photo looks shopped.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

AJ/Renee with that Twitter Flirting :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

JOY!~ Stevenson said:


> Something happen between them at TLC?


Nothing legit.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Daik The Halls said:


> Interview Segment.


Yeah I've seen it now. Always :mark: when I see my favourite two women in the E' together in a segment

Dat flirting.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

http://becky43078.tumblr.com/post/70236701040/all-the-reports-of-aj-being-hated-backstage-have
:lmao


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> http://becky43078.tumblr.com/post/70236701040/all-the-reports-of-aj-being-hated-backstage-have
> :lmao


I'm not even sure what reports she's talking about. AJ is well liked as far as I know.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RAW divas match was watchable for sure imo. Have grown to admire Alicia's in ring work lately, she needs more control, but she's very athletic, and has some nice offense.

Also liked that move Brie did when Tamina tried to sling shot her with the ropes and she got right up on her feet for the roll up.

:ti DAMN on that kick to Nikki thou, shit.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

That Kick by Tamina was wicked. Also I wish AJ would do the shining wizard more. I love that move.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Tamina's super kick was freaking awesome, but I still thought the match was uninteresting.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

was pretty bad, i guess.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Damn.

Guess Tamina's taking Beth Phoenix's place as the most stiff Diva.


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

Tamina going to be heading to the unemployment line, if Nikki's jaw is wired shut.

Cena won't be to happy about a wired shut mouth. If you know what I mean...

:cena5


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

That time of the month in Bella land?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Tamina kicked Nikki's enormous chin all the way to the moon.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

pointoforder said:


> Tamina going to be heading to the unemployment line, if Nikki's jaw is wired shut.
> 
> Cena won't be to happy about a wired shut mouth. If you know what I mean...
> 
> :cena5


On one hand no blowjob, on the other.. he doesn't have to hear her annoying voice :cena2


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh the tears of unfathomable sadness... YUMMY


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Well hopefully there isn't that/too much tension between Tamina and Nikki 'cause I doubt Tamina mean't to do that.

Still can't get over how awesome it was, though. :datass


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> That Kick by Tamina was wicked. Also I wish AJ would do the shining wizard more. I love that move.


Yep, I miss the sliced bread as well.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

New NXT Diva names


Leah Van Damme = Carmella











Ashley Sebera = Dana Brooke


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Carmella? She doesn't look like a Carmella.

And they're keeping up the trend of pornstar names I see.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pornstar names. :ti


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Café de René said:


> Yep, I miss the sliced bread as well.


God, yes! To me, her Sliced Bread finisher looks more impactful than her Shining Wizard. Maybe it's the fact that she just runs up to the person instead of just bouncing off the ropes first. But either way, I would like to see her incorporate the Sliced Bread into her matches more.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I thought of Carmella Bing when I read her NXT name as "Carmella". :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Damn I would never say a bad word about Tamina backstage if I was a diva, what a badass.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

AJ on wwe app exclusive
http://www.wwe.com/videos/aj-lee-welcomes-all-challengers-wwe-app-exclusive-dec-16-2013-26170927


> So now, where do we go? I mean I've taken out every single person in the division





> So if there's a girl out there who thinks they can challenge me, show yourself


New diva debut?


----------



## Rock and roll (Dec 18, 2013)

Kelly Kelly is a number one women I like.She was the Divas Champion, the WWE Womens Championship is now retired and they only use the Divas Championship.

She is a so charming and sometime I just imaging how is she looks like when she wears slippers at home.I think she is also charming.


----------



## Rock and roll (Dec 18, 2013)

She has retired but she is still in my heart. I love you kelly kelly


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Maybe a return or a debut.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Definitely a debut.

'Cause if they were doing a return, they wouldn't be doing it so soon, they'd do it around WM (February/March/April).


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Fuck Kelly Kelly.

More Summer Rae :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Preview of next weeks 12 Divas Jingle Bells match on Raw


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Why is Aksana around the attractive women.

Shouldn't she be in a photo with Tamina?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> AJ on wwe app exclusive
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/aj-lee-welcomes-all-challengers-wwe-app-exclusive-dec-16-2013-26170927
> 
> 
> ...


Paige time! :cheer


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Underrated.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, and this one is good too. :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

That Beth/Melina match :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Some pics I got from another site.

Also, there was a short AJ vs Kate match on Main Event. Always nice to see them go at it, especially now that Kaitlyn is a lot tolerable in the ring now. AJ always seems to sell her strength very nicely and :lmao at the way she sold the shoulder tackle.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

AJ and Kaitlyn have so much in ring chemistry, I could watch them wrestle all day and their match on main event was great.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Paige and that RED lipstick again.

boosh


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


>


CJ :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well I know Sasha, but not the other one. lol

Also can't remember if Sasha's hair was always a light brown like that. Maybe it's the light.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> Well I know Sasha, but not the other one. lol
> 
> Also can't remember if Sasha's hair was always a light brown like that. Maybe it's the light.


It's Dana Brooke(Ashley Sebera). She reported to development a month ago.










Dana with Sarah Backman


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The lack of Summer is disappointing


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

A William Murderface Christmas said:


> The lack of Summer is disappointing


She's at the RAW/SD tapings this week, so she's not in Florida for this.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Always great when Paige and Bayley are in a photo together :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fuck yes! DAT Paige.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Probably the only time AJ's ever had "boobs".


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

They're not too bad of a size.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Probably the only time AJ's ever had "boobs".


Bs are fine by me. Bigger than Brie, anyway.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, I was kidding, I just found it funny that Punk did that. :lol

Yeah, sometimes small boobs are much, much better.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


That is funnier than nearly 95% of the shit they put on WWE TV. I really wish they'd let their talent be themselves sometimes.

By the way the best part was "That gutter ball is for you Kofi, because you ain't never gonna be WWE Champion." :ti


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

just a bunch of pretentious fake nerds, let me guess they read the new batman comic after that unk2


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Great watch

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

D.B. CooperClaus said:


> That is funnier than nearly 95% of the shit they put on WWE TV. I really wish they'd let their talent be themselves sometimes.
> 
> By the way the best part was "*That gutter ball is for you Kofi, because you ain't never gonna be WWE Champion*." :ti



Of course he want be WWE champion, he's black.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Paige Xmas Joy said:


> Of course he want be WWE champion, he's black.


Too bad jumping high won't amount to anything for him ever.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

D.B. CooperClaus said:


> That is funnier than nearly 95% of the shit they put on WWE TV. I really wish they'd let their talent be themselves sometimes.
> 
> By the way the best part was "That gutter ball is for you Kofi, because you ain't never gonna be WWE Champion." :ti


Yeah me too these guys were more entertaining bowling than cena has been his entire career, Fandango's got great charisma and could go further and Punk & AJ were great and Kofi was pretty funny too. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Probably the only time AJ's ever had "boobs".


Don't ruin my dreams!


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Probably the only time AJ's ever had "boobs".


Lol funny pic


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> AJ on wwe app exclusive
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/aj-lee-welcomes-all-challengers-wwe-app-exclusive-dec-16-2013-26170927
> 
> 
> ...


Paige hopefully 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

:lmao at AJ


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Guess I'm one of the only people who didn't care much for that bowling video? :lol

It's cool to see them be themselves, but I'm turned off by the video due to everyone creaming their pants of Punk & AJ. Like, all these posts on Tumblr about it.. so irritating lol.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Why is there a monkey next to AJ :side:


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Guess I'm one of the only people who didn't care much for that bowling video? :lol
> 
> It's cool to see them be themselves, but I'm turned off by the video due to everyone creaming their pants of Punk & AJ. Like, all these posts on Tumblr about it.. so irritating lol.


Nah, you're not the only one and I find it strange... Well, at least, it shows that Total Diva could interest a lot of peopl if they had wrestlers people care of but I don't see why people react like if it was better than anything the WWE put on in 2013... And it really show how normal they are ... and could someone punch that annoying black guy, you can't say that Kofi will never be WWE Champion :cussin:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Something about this pic is fucking hilarious.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Norman Smiley going to show Paige the "Big Wiggle". :lol


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I gotta get that Norman Smiley swag


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^ lol




















Also remember someone asking what she looked like with straight hair.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

She probably looks weird with straight hair because we're so used to seeing her with that jungle hair.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> Something about this pic is fucking hilarious.


Paige


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

JoJo looks like Ashley from the Fresh Prince with that straight hair.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> ^ lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, she is much better looking with straight hair, really skyrockets her sex appeal if you ask me. Having massive hair just downplays her body


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Slider575 said:


> Damn, she is much better looking with straight hair, really skyrockets her sex appeal if you ask me. Having massive hair just downplays her body





The straight hair makes her face look like a mans face. Curly hair >. That goes for most girls, at least for me.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

A William Murderface Christmas said:


> JoJo looks like Ashley from the Fresh Prince with that straight hair.


Not really, imo.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

There better be gifs of Renee in dat dress from RAW tonight. bama4


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Can't see AJ's neck tattoo

3/10


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol then he'll move on to the NXT divas.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> Can't see AJ's neck tattoo
> 
> 3/10


Unless her hair is up and the photo's taken from the back like that one, you'll never see it lol.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:lol at Batista picture


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> There better be gifs of Renee in dat dress from RAW tonight. bama4


Must. See. Renee.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Somebody gif 3:01 of Renee walking in that dress, please. :yum:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

HusbandAJLee said:


>


Swerve.

That's not AJ, Punk has already moved onto Paige.

unk


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

D.B. CooperClaus said:


> Swerve.
> 
> That's not AJ, Punk has already moved onto Paige.
> 
> unk


You think the AJ marks don't like Paige now. Imagine the hate if that was true.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all, yo :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Those Summer Rae legs from RAW :homer


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


> Merry Christmas to all, yo :banderas


Oh look, she's alive!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Oh look, she's alive!


Yep. She can't get on TV anymore and she's been dropped from Total Divas so she's got to do something to keep herself relevant. :hayden3


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

OMG Renee! <3 :banderas


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Christmas Nostalgia said:


> Yep. She can't get on TV anymore and she's been dropped from Total Divas so she's got to do something to keep herself relevant. :hayden3


Damn they dropped her like a bad habit. Is she in NXT are did they released her completely?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I was just winding up Wagg in that post because I don't get why he's so obsessed with JoJo.  I'm not sure what they're doing with her though, but she hasn't been on TV much lately and they've dropped her from Total Divas.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


>


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

HusbandAJLee said:


>


Hah, clearly that is simply some other short black haired Puerto Rican girl he knows.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Renee :mark:

As for JoJo, Meltzer mentioned on the Xmas Eve Observer Radio, that the future doesn't look so good for JoJo.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


>


:mark::mark:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Karla's_JOLLYpigtails said:


>


Best diva on the roster, and I'm not even sure she's officially a diva.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

She doesn't wrestle, so yes, she is. unk2


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> Renee :mark:
> 
> As for JoJo, Meltzer mentioned on the Xmas Eve Observer Radio, that the future doesn't look so good for JoJo.


He's wrong though. I think they've dropped her from the show because she's clearly not meant for all that manufactured drama, I don't see what kind of storyline she could have, especially now that she's dating Jake Carter, so WWE, realizing she's actually very good for the time she's been wrestling decided to pull her from the show and treat her just like any other NXT diva.

She got really good reactions at Survivor Series and the following Raw, she did a great job with the anthem and according to that interview with her mom, she seems to actually prefer training on NXT than to be a Total Diva so why would her future look bad? She's very young and actually talented at something so it's better to handle her with care because she has really good upside.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo is on NXT training, so it's all down to what she can prove down there. She's actually popular with the fans, and if Meltzer has a solid reason as to why the future doesn't look bright for her, I would like to read it.

Some silly instagram vids by Kate. Got a little chuckle out of me.

http://instagram.com/p/iHP4RnIXgG/
http://instagram.com/p/iWjD44IXr7/


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

dat Big E


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mrs Claus' Christmas Cleavage said:


> dat Big E


:lol was surprised Sisqo and Young Dro was playing


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

How on earth is JoJo popular with the fans?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Waffelz said:


> How on earth is JoJo popular with the fans?


Did you watch the Eva promo at the NXT house show? People gave her a pop the moment Eva mentioned her name. People gave her a pop at SS and on Raw, and people on twitter and her instagram are wondering why the heck she isn't on the show anymore. There's even funny ass pics on her tumblr tag about her not being featured on the show anymore with her missing on a milk carton.

She's not extremely popular, but she's easily well liked.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

That's funny because I think she's a childish little brat.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I did say she wasn't extremely popular.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> How on earth is JoJo popular with the fans?


Well, for starters, she is nowhere near as awful and shitty and horrible as Eva Marie.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

:homer :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Future of the company.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> Future of the company.


There's trolling and then there's simple stupidity. 

In five years you should go back and read your posts. Hopefully you'll have the ability to laugh at yourself or you'll enter a state of deep depression and regret.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Fish in a barrel.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Eva :banderas be mine


Not trolling or stupidity, I guess you'll just believe it when it happens, Ive said it many of times, I want her too take the belt off of AJ at mania, that will launch her into stardom, she just got "it"


----------



## SnowballGold86 (Dec 15, 2013)

RUDOLPH ST. SKINolaus said:


> Eva :banderas be mine
> 
> 
> Not trolling or stupidity, I guess you'll just believe it when it happens, Ive said it many of times, I want her too take the belt off of AJ at mania, that will launch her into stardom, she just got "it"


Thank you for the good laugh today.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Eva Marie.

THE most controversial diva all of time.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Numberwang said:


> Eva Marie.
> 
> THE most controversial diva all of time.


I don't think someone who's been around for 5 minutes can be called anything "of all time"


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

RUDOLPH ST. SKINolaus said:


> Eva :banderas be mine
> 
> 
> Not trolling or stupidity, I guess you'll just believe it when it happens, Ive said it many of times, I want her too take the belt off of AJ at mania, that will launch her into stardom, she just got "it"


What "stardom" can she possibly reach? Even if she gets to be Divas champion (can't wait for those Eva Marie PPV matches) the position is still meaningless because she sure as hell doesn't have the talent to make it important. She's as disposable as those "real housewives of..." and she couldn't convey emotion if her life depended on it so what career can she have?

If she had "it", she would be a star by now and wouldn't have been forced to join WWE after her modelling career failed.

By the way, I just went to her wikipedia page and it says she was trained by Tyson Kidd :lmao Doing a 5 minute segment for Total Divas with him counts as in-ring training nowadays. No wonder women's wrestling is dead.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Hades1313 said:


> I don't think someone who's been around for 5 minutes can be called anything "of all time"


yeah no shit.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Eva Marie :moyes1


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Numberwang said:


> yeah no shit.
> 
> & :lmao @ napalm, red your favourite colour?


My rep is red, MY GOD MY LIFE IS RUINED! 

You guys enjoy talking about AJ marks being ridiculous but I just laugh at the amount of butthurt people over a negative Eva Marie post :lmao The Eva Marie virgin army came rushing in, sending me Eva Marie gifs like never before. 

Is this really the type of person that people like to idolize in 2013? This is as low as it gets because you don't even have to be good at anything anymore to have fans, being a body on TV is enough.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Eva :durant3


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

napalm

you take shit too seriously.

i like aj and eva 8*D


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Those Eva pics. :banderas



Numberwang said:


>


Awesome gif. Almost as good as my sig. :cool2



napalmdestruction said:


> My rep is red, MY GOD MY LIFE IS RUINED!
> 
> You guys enjoy talking about AJ marks being ridiculous but I just laugh at the amount of butthurt people over a negative Eva Marie post :lmao The Eva Marie virgin army came rushing in, sending me Eva Marie gifs like never before.
> 
> Is this really the type of person that people like to idolize in 2013? This is as low as it gets because you don't even have to be good at anything anymore to have fans, being a body on TV is enough.


:ti


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Numberwang said:


> napalm
> 
> you take shit too seriously.
> 
> i like aj and eva 8*D


No, you're the one who doesn't take shit seriously enough. That's why society is declining at a rapid pace in terms of culture and education, and that leads to the economic and social discrepancies that are getting bigger and more dangerous every day.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Talking to Nostalgia recently has made me think my ability to see red is off but his signature and that Eva GIF posted by Numberwang just *HAVE* to be on the pinky/purple side.
:kobe

Eva fans can dish out hate but they can't take it back that's for sure. :brodgers

Even as an AJ fan I don't like how this thread, at least around Christmas Eve, was basically 75% AJ though.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

What is actually funny is how worked up you aj marks get after someone says something remotely good about Eva 

Not even gonna touch Eva Marie Virgin Army comment


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Only one I can find is so huge, but it's even more <3



Spoiler: an attractive dame w/RED hair


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:durant3


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I thought I would mix it up in here


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

This thread tho.:lmao


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Not sure which is worse the blind AJ marks or the trolling Eva marks who mock them.

Wait a minute...yes I do...

They're equally horrendous. You'll should be friends my brothers, you have something in common, you provide equal amounts of comic relief for everyone else.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'll take this rather than having people post shit about AJ and CM Punk 95 percent of the time.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

vampyr said:


>


Damn!:banderas


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

vampyr said:


>


I like the design of her outfit, but it needs to be a different color. That green doesn't go well with her red hair.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Hades1313 said:


> I like the design of her outfit, but it needs to be a different color. That green doesn't go well with her red hair.


Maybe, but in this outfit, she looks completely like Poison Ivy. Don't know if it was intentionally meant to be that way.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

napalmdestruction taking shit so seriously :lmao.

I will say that I don't like Eva at all and would be upset if she ever won the divas title regardless if it were off AJ or not. But some AJ marks just feed into the AJ haters way too easily :lol.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm not an AJ mark. She's my favourite diva but I can see her flaws and not once have I criticized Eva Marie to defend AJ. This is not a Eva Marie on one side and AJ on the other discussion. I just really fucking hate Eva Marie and her brainless being. I honestly can't understand why someone would like her aside from her fake red hair and big fake tits. I've seen pornstars on drugs capable of conveying more emotion than that stupid bitch.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Maybe, but in this outfit, she looks completely like Poison Ivy. Don't know if it was intentionally meant to be that way.


Yeah I thought the same when I saw it :yum:


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Legasee said:


> This thread tho.:lmao


Dat Paige tho :yum:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Hades1313 said:


> I like the design of her outfit, but it needs to be a different color. That green doesn't go well with her red hair.


You don't like Christmas time?


----------



## The Galactic One (Dec 18, 2013)

Pre-WWE Eva Marie


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

The Galactic One said:


> Pre-WWE Eva Marie


Don't ask why, but I always prefered her with this look and not all that red shit. Maybe because she looks.... I don't know.... more normal with this look instead?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

She looks just like any other model with that look, it's boring. The red hair is much better on her imo.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Red hair makes her look so much better looking, dont ask why


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Red or black, looks-wise she's still not drop dead gorgeous to me.

She's pretty, just not as beautiful as some say. Idk.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Red or black, looks-wise she's still not drop dead gorgeous to me.
> 
> She's pretty, just not as beautiful as some say. Idk.


She is pretty in terms of a fine ass body and whatnot but it is picture to picture for me. In some of them she is just smoking in others she just looks like a random model. I can't say I have a preference to the hair color both do it for me :yum:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> She is pretty in terms of a fine ass body and whatnot but it is picture to picture for me. In some of them she is just smoking in others she just looks like a random model. I can't say I have a preference to the hair color both do it for me :yum:


Just for some reason, neither hair color does anything for me.

I think she looks kinda've off/weird with the black hair color or whatever that was, and I think she looks kinda've foolish at times with the red hair. Guess I'm weird like that.

Definitely has a good body, though.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

w/o the RED she can go away so I can never see her again.

tbhayley


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not sure how young thou. :side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


DAMN :homer


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Pretty good


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:kobe4


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DAT Renee!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol seems like they're already in the air with the way that pic is taken. Flying through a storm, and not giving a fuck.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


>


I see you have found my private jet, guilty is charged, just showing those two a good time


Even though she looks 20x better with fire red hair, lets not all act like she is a 2/10 w/ black


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Renee <3

Possibly my favourite woman in WWE now.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

and for the weird!










https://twitter.com/SaifsArt/status/417525760287850496


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I would mark hard if Summer just walks around in outfits like that all day long


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

summer :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Eulonzo said:


>


:moyes1


----------



## Wazo (May 7, 2009)

Kaitlyn has to Hottest Diva currently on the roster


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

There not a photo of Renee on her own in that space simulator?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lol


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I love these two together :lol. Clearly great friends.

Renee <3 :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Eulonzo said:


> :lol


:kobe4


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> :lol


:rrose2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Mickie is HOT flawless


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

In love with Summer and Renee, never used to like blondes but I am now ruined.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I always said Blondes were my least favourite in terms of women. Then I saw Renee and those preconceptions have now been shattered .


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Damn Serena!!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:renee

I'd post another smiley to suffice this, but it speaks for itself.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Serena does not look young in that picture, but other than that, dem boobs. :yum:


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

eva marie might be the worst female wrestler of all-time. she fucks up the most basic of moves.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone think Aksana was good in the ring this week on Smackdown and lately?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


>


:datass :faint::faint:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Dat ref knows what's up!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Wouldn't be surprised if AJ slapped the shit out of the ref if he legit touched her ass. :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Candice and Von Erie :mark:


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe the hottest chick in wrestling today ...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Quite possibly, yo


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:datass :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

L-DOPA said:


> :datass :mark:


bama4



vampyr said:


>


I miss Maxine


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> @therealmaryseouellet : Good morning


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cody's wife tho!:wall


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

vampyr said:


>


Lucky Maxine!


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

TNA need Bordeaux.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

This thread needs more Brandi Rhodes pics.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

No more Kaitlyn


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Well as long as she happy I guess that's good. She young hot as fuck & shouldn't marry that meat head. Maybe she will do modeling or porn and show off dem thighs


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

What's with people so up & arms about her being engaged to that guy? :lmao

They probably have tons in common aside from the whole working-out/body-building schtick that they both do and I hear they've been together for a while, so as long as she's happy, that's all that matters. It's not our personal lives.

Kaitlyn's been a running gag to poke fun of & mock whenever I talk about the Divas, but in all seriousness, I wish her the best of luck in her future endeavors.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark:  Great picture.

I hope the match was great considering recent events.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

RIP ChickBusters

too bad


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

No more sexy vines starring Kaitlyn. :sad:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm guessing she asked for her release?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I feel so bad for Big E


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> :mark:  Great picture.
> 
> I hope the match was great considering recent events.


awww .


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Legasee said:


> I'm guessing she asked for her release?


Yep.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Dat chemistry.

Also, lol @ AJ mentioning on twitter the infamous pin gif of them in russian live event.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> What's with people so up & arms about her being engaged to that guy? :lmao
> 
> They probably have tons in common aside from the whole working-out/body-building schtick that they both do and I hear they've been together for a while, so as long as she's happy, that's all that matters. It's not our personal lives.
> 
> Kaitlyn's been a running gag to poke fun of & mock whenever I talk about the Divas, but in all seriousness, I wish her the best of luck in her future endeavors.


It's because that guy appears to be a giant douchebag. And I also don't like him because he blocked me when I corrected his grammar.

The thing that bothers me the most about Kaitlyn leaving is that she hasn't done enough to really be remembered and therefore it's very unlikely she'll ever be back, even if it's just for a small appearance. Would have liked to see her for at least two more years to see how she would improve. Now we'll never know.

I would also like to publicly announce I was completely wrong about Scarlett Bordeaux. She's amazingly hot and from the ROH videos I've seen, she seems like she's actually has talent as a valet/manager.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

96powerstroker said:


> Well as long as she happy I guess that's good. She young hot as fuck & shouldn't marry that meat head. Maybe she will do modeling or porn and show off dem thighs


96powerstroker


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Sucks to hear about Kaitlyn. Aside from AJ, she's one of the few Divas I actually liked. Hope she does well with her fiance.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

vampyr said:


>


Is this some farewell? Sorry, I'm kinda lost here. Kate packed her bags?


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> :mark:  Great picture.
> 
> I hope the match was great considering recent events.


Great picture glad AJ could at least give Kaitlyn some sort of a send off despite being a heel.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## yabbitboy (May 29, 2013)

All my favorites Divas are now gone.... Kaitlyn, Maxine, Eve, Victoria..... Consolation prize for me that WWE brought back the Bella Twins.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol @ AJ being a heel still. Although most of her best work came from being a heel.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Sucks Kaitlyn is gone, but it's not like we have seen her much lately anyways.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

She still got that instagram so y'all will still be updated.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Taryn Is So Hot


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> A.J. ✔ @WWEAJLee
> Follow
> Also I’m pretty sure the best things we ever did were that WWE app fight, Payback, & that gif of us mounting each other in Russia


lol AJ knows about that gif :lol I swear this chick is too awesome.

Edit: Never mind someone already mentioned it. but still, pretty hilarious.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Taryn is HOT


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

https://twitter.com/KaitlynWWE/status/420945024537206784
Interesting.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Whats this gif?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

This one.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Finally watched Kaitlyn/AJ again, haven't seen it since the actual PPV.

I'll admit I don't see why some people consider it one of the best matches of 2013. It was one of, if not, the best Divas match of 2013, but it wasn't as "amazing" as people make it out to be.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Finally watched Kaitlyn/AJ again, haven't seen it since the actual PPV.
> 
> I'll admit I don't see why some people consider it one of the best matches of 2013. It was one of, if not, the best Divas match of 2013, but it wasn't as "amazing" as people make it out to be.


Because WWE give so little fucks to the Divas division that no one expects a good match, so they are pleasantly surprised when there is one.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NXT divas have mostly good matches every week. DEM ROOKIES!


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

AJ just loves jumping into peoples arms doesn't she? that's actually quite a hot looking picture kind of how I imagine porn between the two of them


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

In Punk We Trust said:


> AJ just loves jumping into peoples arms doesn't she? that's actually quite a hot looking picture kind of how I imagine porn between the two of them


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

are we just gonna ignore those two Eva pix?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Finally watched Kaitlyn/AJ again, haven't seen it since the actual PPV.
> 
> I'll admit I don't see why some people consider it one of the best matches of 2013. It was one of, if not, the best Divas match of 2013, but it wasn't as "amazing" as people make it out to be.





Karma101 said:


> Because WWE give so little fucks to the Divas division that no one expects a good match, so they are pleasantly surprised when there is one.


Kaitlyn and AJ are both good competitors compared to other WWE divas, it's no surprise.

But yes, the match would have been rated a lot better because it was a divas match, which are often very, very poor.


The amazing part of the match was how the two managed to actually have a FANTASTIC feud with a lot of visible character work, and the match was entirely dependant on that character work. There were only a few male WWE matches of 2013 (at most) that could be considered more 'psychological' (for a lack of better words) than that match. The only one that immediately comes to mind is Ziggler vs. Del Rio with the double turn but I wouldn't doubt there are some more.


It is sad that Kaitlyn has left now. She had the two best divas feuds of 2013 (easily) with Eve at #2 and AJ at #1, and both of the matches were well booked.



Legasee said:


> NXT divas have mostly good matches every week. DEM ROOKIES!


Kinda. They definitely show more quality_ much_ more often, but no single match that I have seen from NXT this year compares to Kaitlyn/AJ.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


Comparing their boobs, I prefer Mickie's over Angelina's obnoxious knockers.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Comparing their boobs, I prefer Mickie's over Angelina's obnoxious knockers.


I agree. I absolutely hate those huge basketball sized implants, they always look awful and they just make me think of some slutty pornstar. I hate implants in general but i like them when they're like Mickie's, not too big and not too small.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

There's a time I would have picked Angelina but she hasn't looked the same for awhile.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Never thought Angelina Love's implants/boobs were nice looking.

It's weird 'cause Shelly Martinez's boobs are bigger yet they're much better than Love's. :lmao


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Mickle and Angelina still have loads to offer for a company like TNA. Missed SD this week, did Fandango split with Summer?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


>


AJ Hot and all, but check out those crocs on that ring crew dude.

:wall


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Ithil said:


> This one.


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Kaitlyn is at it again. This morning.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

:banderas I will miss her


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Trish Stratus's theme is stuck in my head. :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JOJO sparing with Del Rey :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer

:lmao Love how Del Rey ain't fucking around. 

http://jojo-offerman.com/diva-search-2013-jojo-others/

JoJo is too cute.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hm.. not too bad.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Del Rey needs to push her to the brink of getting the fuck out already.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao Summer was gold there. Used them legs to perfection. Loved the round kick on the outside.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Hag said:


> Kaitlyn is at it again. This morning.


:lenny :homer 

I'll miss her but as long as she keeps posting pics like this I'll be happy .


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> JOJO sparing with Del Rey :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> :lmao Love how Del Rey ain't fucking around.
> 
> ...


Watching this only makes me wish Sara could wrestle on TV. :batista3


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Who's pulling? HHH? If so, that's 2 times he's serviced Steph fans, with the boobs and ass. lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

^HHH obviously knows what's best for business


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I always thought that Brooke friendzoned him, but looks like they actually dating


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

GOAT cover. :dance


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I have to ask, why did they have Naomi not get in the match at all on Raw? Also why was she wearing that yellow glitter on her lips like that, just looked odd


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

the lipstick might be a new trend to match her outfit. think she had some greenish bluish kind the last time.

http://instagram.com/p/jFULhaQ-bx/
http://instagram.com/p/jFU80ow-dN/
http://instagram.com/p/jD20lOKG_B/

some vids of her getting down.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> the lipstick might be a new trend to match her outfit. think she had some greenish bluish kind the last time.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/jFULhaQ-bx/
> http://instagram.com/p/jFU80ow-dN/
> ...


Dat Naomi :banderas


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

http://celestialbodiez.com/

Kaitlyn made a 3 minute goodbye video on wwe.com this is here clothing line for fit women. That's pretty cool imo.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Damien said:


>


That fucking face...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Damien said:


>


This is basically how most people on here feel about her. :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I find her movements in the ring to be very sexy, and love her matches and and think she's a good wrestler. 

:draper2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

http://instagram.com/p/jMH2JhmzXW/#


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:lmao at the AJ meme. First pic is fucking sexy though :homer .


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Damien said:


>





Damien said:


> http://instagram.com/p/jMH2JhmzXW/#





Hag said:


>


:homer


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

^Looks thirteen.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Oxi said:


> ^Looks thirteen.


Maria does look young there! it's from last August apparently


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damien said:


> http://instagram.com/p/jMH2JhmzXW/#


DAT EVA! :banderas


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ :banderas hottest in the world


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-divas/diva-day-off-brie-bella-photos


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

:banderas












:banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Damien said:


>


Pretty much what I do anytime I see a video of her talking.

Mute, scroll down, and get ready.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Is this Mia Yim? :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:cody


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

woahhh


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

She needs to be on my TV screen some kind of way. Cody got him a dime fa sho.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

She pretty hawt but looks/seems dumb as shit, ehh why do I care, who needs a brain rton2

Gonna miss kaityln soo much, and Ive never actually seen her wrestle too


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :cody


Dear god.











Morrison17 said:


>


inb4wagg


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Rhodes' wife is too :deandre


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

She looks 19, ASAP.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nooooooo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

whatever...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

SKINS25 said:


> woahhh


I see what you did there :side:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hopefully there's a back shot of her in that.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

*#briesgroomsmen #soontobemrsdanielson*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Becky Lynch now at NXT house shows. Coming soon on NXT TV, it seems.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ithil said:


> Becky Lynch now at NXT house shows. Coming soon on NXT TV, it seems.


Fuck yes Rebecca Knox!:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Legasee said:


> Fuck yes Rebecca Knox!:mark::mark::mark:


Yeah I agree! ::::


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I like the skirt, it's different and reminds me of Joshi wrestlers who often have skirts in their attire. The green is a little on-point though (get it she's Irish?).
Looking forward to her debut on TV, hopefully within a few months.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

****** face imo.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Ithil said:


> Becky Lynch now at NXT house shows. Coming soon on NXT TV, it seems.


That attire is absolutely cool !


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

These pics look like they may be at a photo shoot. So Veronica & Becky may both be starting on NXT soon.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

If so, I expect it's a photoshoot for the website's profile pictures, so they must be getting added to the NXT roster on WWE.com soon.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

So hype for Becky Lynch NXT debut. Maybe a Knight Dynasty reunion with Paige.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Legasee said:


> So hype for Becky Lynch NXT debut. Maybe a Knight Dynasty reunion with Paige.


Would :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


>


lolz


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

that's a cute pic...not the concept, but you know :side:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Is that what I think I see? :faint:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damien said:


> Is that what I think I see? :faint:


Yeah, it's clear as day.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, it's clear as day.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/aj-lee-gets-some-bad-news-wwe-app-exclusive-jan-20-2014-26176901

Great segment, should've been on RAW

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

https://twitter.com/WWEAJLee/status/425497506617647105


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

:lol

They portray AJ as a lonely and unpopular diva when the crowd love her more than any of the supposedly "face" divas. I know she's heel it just seems so forced.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Well he said she's not liked by the superstars and divas, not by the crowd

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> https://twitter.com/WWEAJLee/status/425497506617647105


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

She's got the only friend she needs with her; the Divas title.

/kayfabe


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Kaitlyn


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> Kaitlyn


bama4


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Fantastic Kaitlyn pic.

Also fantastic AJ pic, but that's clearly obvious...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Damien said:


>


eyton


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

:bynum dat Kaitlyn ass


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> https://twitter.com/WWEAJLee/status/425497506617647105


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Numberwang said:


> She's got the only friend she needs with her; the Divas title.
> 
> /kayfabe


Good Kayfabe is definitely good. :clap


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Kelly Kelly is here somewhere


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> :banderas


My baby.:wallbanderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

One reason given for Paige not being on the main roster yet is her age. Yet JoJo is the same age if not slightly younger and they put her on the road a few times. Hypocritical at least.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Paige is hot as hell!


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

HHHGame78 said:


> One reason given for Paige not being on the main roster yet is her age. Yet JoJo is the same age if not slightly younger and they put her on the road a few times. Hypocritical at least.


Because JoJo is happy to open wide for a spot?

:vince3:hayes:HHH:rko2:cena5


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Because JoJo is happy to open wide for a spot?
> 
> :vince3:hayes:HHH:rko2:cena5


INCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRECCT. It's because JoJo is beyond talented and potential to be the future GOAT.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Because JoJo is happy to open wide for a spot?


JoJo knows what time it is! It's Vader's son time!


PS: That's who she is seeing now.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Reby Sky.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


:rudy Y would she take a pic like that when she aint got an ass.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

Da MastaMind said:


> :rudy Y would she take a pic like that when she aint got an ass.


She's showing off her sunburn, not her ass ya idiot.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Da MastaMind said:


> :rudy Y would she take a pic like that when she aint got an ass.












:banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


That's not very anti-Diva of you, Paige. unk2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

regardless of what she says...she's still a young girl with a smartphone.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I was kidding. :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

British woman with AN ASS? 

...

:curry2


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> British woman with AN ASS?
> 
> ...
> 
> :curry2


You act as if that is abnormal.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> I was kidding. :lol


lol

Damn Layla :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Didn't realize until recently but AJ's probably the most flexible wwe wrestler ever.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

^Melina was damn flexible too.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Any excuse to lay over AJ


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao Poor Naomi.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> Didn't realize until recently but AJ's probably the most flexible wwe wrestler ever.


You forgot that time where Natalya bent her in half with the Sharpshooter. Dat selling.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Legasee said:


> :lmao Poor Naomi.


Someone forgot to tell her that the Divas title isn't contested under 24/7 rules.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

gl83 said:


> Someone forgot to tell her that the Divas title isn't contested under 24/7 rules.


Lol! That would be awesome if it was.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Would also be hilarious as well. For one night only, the 24 hour rule would be on at EC, and AJ would make it through the show, but next night on RAW Nikki comes out the new champ because she knocked AJ out the moment she tried to get in her car and leave and pinned her.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> ^Melina was damn flexible too.


YUP!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wait, Gail posed nude?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


>


Fucking awesome spot. :lmao


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> wait, Gail posed nude?


Yep, after she left WWE the first time. I think it was for a cell phone company in Korea.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Pic from this month's WWE Magazine Shoot

Divas Of Doom


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Really easy to dislike and I don't mean their on air characters either.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Is that's Cheerleader Melissa?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Morrison17 said:


>


bama4



Riddle101 said:


> Is that's Cheerleader Melissa?


Nikki Bella


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Riddle101 said:


> Is that's Cheerleader Melissa?


I always thought Melissa could pass as one of their sister's as well.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

> Nikki Bella


Right, I was thinking that at first, but I saw those muscles and thought it was Melissa.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

http://instagram.com/p/jsJnNKhtPI/

:banderas class


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> http://instagram.com/p/jsJnNKhtPI/
> 
> :banderas class


After AJ, Jojo is my choice for most adorkable Diva.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*TNA Sign New Knockout ~ Santana Garrett*

_- TNA has apparently signed independent women's wrestler Santana Garrett. The news came from SHINE promoter Sal Hamaoui on Twitter:

“Everyone in SHINE would like to wish Santana the best of luck with TNA. You’ll always be a SHINE Original.”

Santana appeared for TNA in 2010 as a valet for Orlando Jordan and wrestled on the Knockouts Knockdown pay-per-view. She also appeared on WWE NXT last year, losing to Charlotte._

     

And Summer Rae is the new Total Diva


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


Poor girl thinks she has an ass.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Would have preferred Nikki in that position :


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Maybe I will have to watch Total Divas now...but I'll wait for GIFS instead


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Total Divas is the best show WWE put on nowadays. 

Storylines are better too. 

& Nikki's so fucking hot


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Glad to see Santana get signed. Also Summer Rae on the new season of Total Divas should be great.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Was hoping for Alicia Fox on total diva's, but more than happy with Summer Rae, dis gonna be goooooood


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> And Summer Rae is the new Total Diva


So they don't even do a complete recast for season 2 ? That sucks.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

:wall


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> And Summer Rae is the new Total Diva


:banderas is it possible for this show to get any better ? WWE A show IMO



Waffelz said:


> Poor girl thinks she has an ass.


Thats funny you say that, I think the same thing for Aj Lee all the time


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Damien said:


>


:clap We need more of this


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shanna










Make it happen TNA.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Damien said:


>


:homer


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Damien said:


>


Funny how people are now seeing this picture when this came out almost a year ago. :lol

Then again, nobody buys the magazines anymore.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:homer DAT Cleavage.

Sorry the quality is shitty, but it's a scanned picture.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Man I would love to hear Paige sing the song Royals.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Summer on TD S02.  :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Summer Rae :moyes1


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Now this is hot!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> And Summer Rae is the new Total Diva


OH SLAP!


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

Damien said:


>


:hogan2


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

This article made me chuckle! Man speaks the truth... http://whatculture.com/wwe/6-superficial-assets-need-wwe-diva.php


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eh, it's a business. Eva is on the show, along with the others, and it made for a new season. AJ is just in a tight spot for a bit having to deal with Total Divas, but hopefully that changes when Emma debuts. AJ is pretty much their dominant face of the divas division while the other chicks handle Total Divas. Not sure what Eva will do once the show passes. Eva's a heat magnet, but So is Summer, and Summer can also work a match.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. AJ Lee will outlast Total Divas and outlast most of the women featured on the show. Her fanbase that is upset by the show and them downplaying her in favor of it are barking up the wrong tree. It is about as clear as it can get Vince understands this. How many times has he had he chance to have her drop the title to a member of the show? Yet it hasn't happened. Even though it probably would have made good sense to have one of them carry around the belt while promoting the show on media outlets. Yet, still, didn't happen. Tells me all I need to know quite frankly.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oakue said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again. AJ Lee will outlast Total Divas and outlast most of the women featured on the show. Her fanbase that is upset by the show and them downplaying her in favor of it are barking up the wrong tree. It is about as clear as it can get Vince understands this. How many times has he had he chance to have her drop the title to a member of the show? Yet it hasn't happened. Even though it probably would have made good sense to have one of them carry around the belt while promoting the show on media outlets. Yet, still, didn't happen. Tells me all I need to know quite frankly.


Yeah, AJ is marketable, especially with the young girls. I remember going on her twitter not too long ago and there was a bunch of pics of girls with a bunch of her merch. And there's a bunch on her tumblr tag too. I would assume she's doing good in that department. And she does a lot of promoting as well, Comic con, and many interviews and shit, magazine shoots, and all kinds of stuff. Oh yeah, the Scooby Doo thing too.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Some pics from last night NXT Tapings

_Multiple new faces to the NXT Divas division debut in the Adam Rose express party. Alexa, Sarah Bäckman, Carmella, Veronica, and more!_


















































































Credit: Jordan Novak


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Spoiler: Big Bellas!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That AJ picture. :yum:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Taeler should just do porn instead of wrestling


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Morrison17 said:


> Taeler should just do porn instead of wrestling





Morrison17 said:


>


Why the hell did TNA pass this up?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So I guess they aren't even going to pretend that Total Divas is real now? That Summer Rae slap is so blatantly fake.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Damn Hendrix is looking fantastic in those photos.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


>


Jesus. :faint:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Those Taelar Hendrix pics :homer


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


i am in love


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:ti


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

The Bellas, caring about wrestling. That is hilarious.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

haribo said:


> :ti


:ti


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

haribo said:


> :ti


Why are these idiots still employed. I remember when they broke may gave after AJ's pipe bomb on Twitter saying how WWE paired her up with the men.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Next tweet the Bellas will announce that they leave WWE to become joshi wrestlers in a japanese shoot promotion.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

haribo said:


>


She think she's the female D. Bryan



Café de René said:


> Next tweet the Bellas will announce that they leave WWE to become joshi wrestlers in a japanese shoot promotion.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Edit never mind


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

This is Kaitlyn's ass. Her fiancé posted it.

Sorry but her ass will always be decent at best to me. :lol Maybe it's due to her body-building schtick but lol.


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> This is Kaitlyn's ass. Her fiancé posted it.
> 
> Sorry but her ass will always be decent at best to me. :lol Maybe it's due to her body-building schtick but lol.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I miss Santina. :yum:
































































:lmao


----------



## The Galactic One (Dec 18, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> This is Kaitlyn's ass. Her fiancé posted it.
> 
> Sorry but her ass will always be decent at best to me. :lol Maybe it's due to her body-building schtick but lol.


:ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Aksana gonna have to be a bit careful. 



Spoiler: shiner















Must have been a one sided spot which is why it went wrong.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

@WAGG


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Aksana using her best Sara Del Rey techniques.

or she's just totally awful. 8*D


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> Aksana using her best Sara Del Rey techniques.
> 
> or she's just totally awful. 8*D


Well don't you know ? Divas matches are becoming stiff, strong style, technical mat wrestling ever since the Bellas are back. Sara Del Rey actually resigned as trainer so that every one can learn from the ones that really care about wrestling.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Aksana and the Bellas haven't been taught by Sara Del Rey, both were long since on the main roster when SDR was hired as the women's trainer.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

haribo said:


>


They had another tweet before that about AJ copying Nikki's style by coming down to the ring in a hat.

That would piss me off more than any other tweet if I was Vince. Because the hat AJ came down to the ring in his her official merch. What purpose would it serve for the Bella Twins to start knocking on someone elses official merch? Vince wants that to sell not be bashed by a fellow employee. 

I'd be really pissed off if I owned a company and was trying to sell things and someone else who worked for me started ragging on something I'm trying to sell.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

The Bellas are so fucking dumb so this isn't a surprise.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Do The Bellas even have merch?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

lol the bellas are obviously trolling, why are you guys getting worked up, they all read this stuff online and know most think their shit and only are in their position because of their men. Brie is actually one of the better diva worker on the roster and its not like aj is a TREMENDOUS worker anyways


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FUCK!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Brie does drop kicks and jumps off the top rope sometimes. She's awful.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

:homer :lenny

Holy fuck. Whoever did those, deserves a damn medal.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

SKINS said:


> lol the bellas are obviously trolling, why are you guys getting worked up, they all read this stuff online and know most think their shit and only are in their position because of their men. Brie is actually one of the better diva worker on the roster and its not like aj is a TREMENDOUS worker anyways


This would make sense if they were *HEELS* and not faces. This isn't them working the fans or the internet to draw heat. This is them being idiots and not knowing what the hell they are doing.



Even Flow said:


>


JESUS CHRIST DAT THICKNESS :homer


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## I_Was_Awesome (Jul 4, 2008)

Any special request for a mega thread?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I_Was_Awesome said:


> Any special request for a mega thread?


Scarlett Boredeux, Jillian Hall, Madison Rayne, Dawn Marie


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

I_Was_Awesome said:


> Any special request for a mega thread?


Kana, Sara Del Rey, Portia Perez, Daffney


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Scarlett Boredeux*


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Scarlett Bordeaux +2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Scarlett Bordeaux +3


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I_Was_Awesome said:


> Any special request for a mega thread?


Layla. I don't think you did her yet.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Vickie Guerrero pls , completely serious too DEM thighs and ass :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh shit...










This section about to collapse. lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oh shit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I_Was_Awesome (Jul 4, 2008)

lita is so freakin hot


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Scarlett > Renee :draper2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Legasee said:


> Scarlett > Renee :draper2


Scarlett > pretty much anyone lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

So happy for Beth Phoenix and Edge.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Legasee said:


> Scarlett > Renee :draper2


lol Scarlett > whatever women roster you can think of.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

What is AJ Lee wearing to the HOF ?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

> What is AJ Lee wearing to the HOF ?


Litas ring gear.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

Clips from AJ's signings, and q & a at comic con yesterday.
http://t.co/BQrWl3xR8U
http://t.co/PUJKPq9Ocm
http://t.co/lUcs10i52j
http://t.co/Ym6cPV8nSP


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

:moyes2











:moyes1











:moyes4


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Paige


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Paige looks good but those painted on eyebrows annoy the fuck out of me. Not needed imo.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> :moyes2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Queen!:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Paige. :lenny


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Eulonzo said:


>


bama4


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


There better be a shoot where she is not wearing anything


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

from Kellys facebook:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn dat ass on Kelly has gotten better.:banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> from Kellys facebook:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That picture of Brandi Rhodes is quite ..... *Dashing*. :cody


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> That picture of Brandi Rhodes is quite ..... *Dashing*. :cody


Where?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


> from Kellys facebook:



Yum DAT ASS


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Morrison17 said:


>


Dear God!!!!:faint:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Where?


Lol nevermind, I thought this one was Cody's wife.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*NXT Diva Sarah Backman Reveals New Name*

*Sarah Backman is the latest NXT Diva to debut a new ring name, revealing that she will now be going by Shara.

NXT advertisements over the weekend first listed the name, but she has confirmed the change by registering a new Twitter account for the handle @SharaWWE and linking to it from her original page.

She tweeted:*

*@SharaWWE*

_Welcome to the official Twitter page of NXT Diva @SharaWWE. Follow for updates in the journey to become the strongest diva of #WWE!_

Diva-Dirt



It also looks like she's had a boob job.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Completely unsurprising on the boob job, when you're super muscular like her you lose all your rack.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Jesus tap-dancing Christ, I cannot wait for that Renee Young 'Diva Day Off' shoot.....


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *NXT Diva Sarah Backman Reveals New Name*
> 
> *Sarah Backman is the latest NXT Diva to debut a new ring name, revealing that she will now be going by Shara.
> 
> ...


:lelbrock


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Morrison17 said:


>


:austin3

Not sure why,but I would totally fuck her with that shirt pulled over her head..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Either you're fantasizing about the rex, or you just really like the sight of her exposed bod :side:

Also...has there been any AJ vs Lita rumors yet? 

And to complete my post, I'll just leave this pic here


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


DAT Paige!:banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

MILKY BAR KID ROCKS said:


> Also...has there been any AJ vs Lita rumors yet? ]


No, thank god.

I wouldn't mind the match, but considering the CM Punk situation right now, not to mention AJ's with Punk right now and the whole pink-elephant in the room when it comes to that, I just don't think it should happen. Too uh... awkward, if that makes sense.

Also, what's with the bitching in the comments of the Divas discussing Lita's HOF Induction video on YT about how AJ wasn't in it? :lmao


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

bama4


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Kaitlyn with dat marketing

:homer


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Hag said:


>


DAMN


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Hag said:


>


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hag said:


>


Is Kaitlyn included when I purchase this?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hag said:


>


The thoughts I have running through my head now.:jesse


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Morrison17 said:


>





Hag said:


>


Sweet lord :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hag said:


>


:wall


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

^ :damn


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

wow kaitlyn looks hmmm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hag said:


>


Someone put in the comments of that picture "DAT ASS" and I'm sitting here going... what ass? :lol


Hag said:


>


:homer


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> Someone put in the comments of that picture "DAT ASS" and I'm sitting here going... what ass? :lol
> 
> :homer


Lol! More like DAT back arch.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Even when she arches her back, it's not interesting.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Aye, not a fan of &er either.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hag said:


>


I have always loved Kaitlyn, was the best looking diva :banderas i hope she follows the trend on former divas looking so much better once leaving.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

virus21 said:


>


DAT Velvet


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

FanGurls EXPLODING everywhere!

AJ Lee had the weekend off and went to Chicago to see CM Punk.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

jesus christ that picture's been posted about 4 times already in different sections, we get it Punk picked his girlfriend up from the airport fpalm


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> FanGurls EXPLODING everywhere!
> 
> AJ Lee had the weekend off and went to Chicago to see CM Punk.


She likes to use her legs off camera too it appears.............I hate you Punk.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

At least we know CM Punk isn't dead on the side of the road somewhere.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I gotta admit, that picture gave me a semi. Don't know whether it's AJ or Punk who had that effect on me.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Brie looks spanish/hispanic for some reason.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Brie looks spanish/hispanic for some reason.


Probably because she is.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Summer's attire is hot as fuck


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Paige. :homer


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

LEGS

:banderas


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Brie looks spanish/hispanic for some reason.


She is. They both are.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> FanGurls EXPLODING everywhere!
> 
> AJ Lee had the weekend off and went to Chicago to see CM Punk.


Would love to pick up AJ myself.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Hag said:


> Paige. :homer


kada Oh damn


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Hag said:


> Paige. :homer


DAT Paoge


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hag said:


> Paige. :homer


kada


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

If Paige and Sheamus had a kid, it would be transparent. :lol That pic doe. :banderas


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Paige :homer.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Hag said:


>


Would



















release all 3 of them :banderas


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

haribo said:


> Would
> 
> 
> release *on* all 3 of them :banderas


Corrected  Had to do it. Too easy :lol


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hag said:


> Paige. :homer





Eulonzo said:


>


Fuckin love this chick.:banderas


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

The Pale Princess :homer


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Why does she feel the need to wear that tanktop over all dat GOODNESS? :no:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

All these women :homer


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Why does Kaitlyn wear clothes.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Jesus Paige :yum:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Look at what the hat says. Pure irony, considering what she did to her chest. :cool2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Serena :homer


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Eulonzo said:


>


Dat Paige.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

virus21 said:


>


This is a good sight. (Y)


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Damien said:


>


Cool, aj still keeping this nerdy gimmick going, bless her


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

in more important news when is this Renee day off shoot out?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Cleavage said:


> *in more important news* when is this Renee day off shoot out?


:lmao


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn I love Kelly's body.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Cleavage said:


> in more important news when is this Renee day off shoot out?


It wont be out for over a month.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Spoiler: Big AJ Lee


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> It wont be out for over a month.


fuck this company


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Nikki and those balloons, they are magnificent.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


> Kelly Kelly


Miss Kelly she so damn HOT 10/10


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:homer Nikki.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Hag said:


>


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Morrison17 said:


>





Not sure if porn shoot, or photo shoot.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hoping she took some pics by herself without homeboy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^ LOL yeah.


























we may never see Bayley's exposed booty


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Can someone plz explain this?










Is Nikki planning a great night for Cena?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


She's hot but this shoot...


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maxine > All :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT Tyler Breeze photo. :lmao :lmao :lmao

He still has that fucking phone, too. :lol


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


Life changing.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

:jaydamnEve Marie's boyfriend looks like such a tool, what grown man had a sleeve tattoo like that


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Did she get implants? Those look bigger.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> we may never see Bayley's exposed booty


just the thought of it :moyes1


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Café de René said:


> just the thought of it :moyes1


The thought of her hugs. :moyes1


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>



OMG :homer

Who is this?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

L-DOPA said:


> OMG :homer
> 
> Who is this?


Shelly Martinez aka Ariel from WWE and Selena from TNA.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


>


I don't care if one has implants, the comparison is quite clear in Nikki's favor. Brie is entering Angelina Love territory and not just looking thin, but slightly withered. I don't mind thin women tbh.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Can someone plz explain this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeny, meeny, miny, moe.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

GOD DAMMIT, WHEN IS WWE POSTING THAT FUCKING DIVAS DAY OFF SHOOT WITH RENEE YOUNG?!?!?!?!


----------



## mrfaafs (Jan 13, 2013)

HankHill_85 said:


> GOD DAMMIT, WHEN IS WWE POSTING THAT FUCKING DIVAS DAY OFF SHOOT WITH RENEE YOUNG?!?!?!?!


That shit ain't coming out until March.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Did anyone watch this week's episode of NXT? Renee looked so damn good in it. :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


>


10/10 Paige is so hot! :mark:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

PAIGE


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


>


:wall


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Hoping AJ turns face when Tamina turns on her.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


>


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn DAT Paige


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Morrison17 said:


>


Sorry, I can't rep you right now


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Verlin (Feb 25, 2014)

mm i love me some layla :favre


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Paige with purple gear?? Interesting.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Photoshopped, most likely.

But if her new attire is purple meh whatever.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Summer Rae on Total Divas :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

HHHGame78 said:


> Paige with purple gear?? Interesting.


Dat Paige.:banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ's opinions on some catchphrases. LOL @ the last one considering she was doing it for a bit too. lol


----------



## Verlin (Feb 25, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> AJ's opinions on some catchphrases. LOL @ the last one considering she was doing it for a bit too. lol


she wont ever stop sucking it :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Paige with purple gear?? Interesting.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

^^

Dat thickness!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Also am sure this picture has been posted, but is not going to hurt anyone's feelings if it is posted again.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Damien said:


>


:homer


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Damien said:


>


Looks like those ringside seats were worth the price


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Her ass is heaven


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

a lot for the imagination.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Ariane


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DAMN :banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Morrison17 said:


>


Crazy Christy is crazy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


The dreams will be good tonight!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

> ]


Nice very nice.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Christy's eyes looks creepy.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The rest of the Divas better have been watching that Paige/Emma match.

I'm sure they were all going "Dude.. the fuck are we doing here?".


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo and the gang made it to the show.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Some Alexa Bliss Pics


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I see she went with the small fake boobs to offset her fitness training. She's so small that I don't think it would have mattered that she was flat.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Paige got her own shirt and not even on the main roster yet


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

She looked damn hot on NXT last night, the gothic look is doing it for me.




























Really need HD shots of this.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Paige got her own shirt and not even on the main roster yet


It can't be much longer, I needs to see me a match between her and AJ!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damien said:


> It can't be much longer, I needs to see me a match between her and AJ!


Amen


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damien said:


>


I would have used the same font but wrote "DON'T TURN THE PAIGE". Corny?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Paige got her own shirt and not even on the main roster yet


She probably doesn't want to do Total Divas.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Stephanie. :yum:


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> Stephanie. :yum:



I loved how steph was working the crowd.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

she never lost it tho, even when she had that extra weight around 2008/2009


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Maria bama4


----------



## GOAT FACE KILLA (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Damien said:


> It can't be much longer, I needs to see me a match between her and AJ!


Part of me wants them to hold off and do it for Wrestlemania 31, but another part of me thinks they won't get the proper time and they should just do it on any PPV that they can give Paige vs. AJ at least 10 minutes.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

People care to see Divas on the main roster like it matters?

They just need to look at good as Paige on NXT this week. She's on a different level now.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Hag said:


>


:ex:


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Damien said:


>


Where is that from?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

CM Dell said:


> Where is that from?


Summer Raes Instagram


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I love AJ's ass. I'm sorry.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hag said:


> I love AJ's ass. I'm sorry.


That's nothing to be sorry for


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hag said:


> I love AJ's ass. I'm sorry.


Cute little ass. She just knows how to flaunt her backside.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hag said:


> I love AJ's ass. I'm sorry.


It's alright. A little overrated but what isn't lol.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Fuck Charlotte, as soon as NXT Arrival ended, they had seemingly fast tracked her to the top of NXT. She needs a lot more work before even giving Paige a challenge. I have an awful feeling they'll give her the title in the coming months.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

They should have went with Sasha or Bayley imo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Legasee said:


> They should have went with Sasha or Bayley imo.


Charlotte has her dad Ric, so if he's involved for promos, it's gonna be fun. Plus, they would need to take the title off Paige if she's to debut on the main roster, and once her and Emma are gone, they probably gonna need to turn Sasha again because wouldn't that mean Bayley is the only face?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Trish iis still a perfect 10


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Charlotte has her dad Ric, so if he's involved for promos, it's gonna be fun. Plus, they would need to take the title off Paige if she's to debut on the main roster, and once her and Emma are gone, they probably gonna need to turn Sasha again because wouldn't that mean Bayley is the only face?


They are going to have to bring up some of the other girls to NXT once this happens. Alexa Bliss, JoJo, Devine Taylor, etc.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

^^Is that Eva licking AJ's feet?
It looks like a freaky fetish film.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> ^^Is that Eva licking AJ's feet?
> It looks like a freaky fetish film.


That doesn't look anything like Eva aside from the red hair and I highly doubt that is AJ.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> That doesn't look anything like Eva aside from the red hair and I highly doubt that is AJ.


i think you right. Imo her legs are too long


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


Candice <3


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Wagg pls :bosh6


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dat Paige and Renee!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


TURN AROUND, PAIGE. :cuss:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


My Queen!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

^ DAT PAIGE! :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Double post, but I am sure you all will enjoy this photo. :


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

OK WWE, it's March, you can post that Renee Young 'Diva Day Off' photo spread anytime now.....


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Needs moar Renee Young shoot <3


----------



## GOAT FACE KILLA (Feb 28, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


:banderas 

Paige vs AJ Lee WM30. Trousers down, D out.

LOL at anyone saying Paige don't have ass. Girl has a tight big booty to die for.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Double post, but I am sure you all will enjoy this photo. :


:homer :moyes1 :lenny :yum: x10.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Wagg and Nost's posts :ziggler2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nostalgia said:


>


:banderas

How I wish Eva was in the WWE when they let the divas have bikini contests.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

As if I needed any more reminders that Paige is the most attractive thing I could conjure up in my mind...

plz.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I also enjoyed the camera angles when Stephanie was walking with HHH to the ring tonight/last night on RAW.. :yum:

It's a rare when they even allow back shots of her walking. Whenever she goes into the ring they instantly change to a crowd angle until she's done.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

She looked hot in that skirt.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

my god :banderas


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Hag said:


> my god :banderas


What you see.



Spoiler















What I see.



Spoiler


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

To add to that one.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

she looks nice here


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Morrison17 said:


>





Hag said:


> To add to that one.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Legasee said:


> They should have went with Sasha or Bayley imo.


Yes.



Legasee said:


> They should have went with Sasha or Bayley imo.


Yes.



Legasee said:


> They should have went with Sasha or Bayley imo.


Yes.



Legasee said:


> They should have went with Sasha or Bayley imo.


YES!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CM Dell said:


> she looks nice here


My favorite new diva on the main roster. :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rosa


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

Someone have that Rosa Mendes Selfie that you can see through the shirt...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hag said:


> To add to that one.


"HERO SUPER". :troll


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Damien said:


>


Aaron Paul appears to be a wise man.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I think we all need more of dat ass in our lives :yum:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

NastyYaffa said:


> I think we all need more of dat ass in our lives :yum:


Rumors that she's done with TNA so I wouldn't expect to see her any time soon.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Damien said:


>


Not sure if Nattie or Rene Young....


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> I think we all need more of dat ass in our lives :yum:


Best ass in wrestling tbh.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


Who is that?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

DAT KAITLYN.

She't got more exposure since leaving WWE :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Who is that?


:ti



Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> DAT KAITLYN.
> 
> She't got more exposure since leaving WWE :lol


agreed


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Who is that?


No one important.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

A Paige interview.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Legasee said:


> A Paige interview.


(Y)

The things I would do..


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Damn you Nos :banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RED. Paige's voice. Renee shoots.

Plz.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

dat jaw


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> :banderas


She looks like a Real Doll.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:woolcock


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

found this pic on another forum.










Went through Eve's IG just a second ago, and she's looking full of energy. She could probably come back at any time.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> found this pic on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also just saw that she's on her bachelorette party weekend right now. And Maryse is with her


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nostalgia said:


> :banderas





swagger_ROCKS said:


> found this pic on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAT EVA & EVE!:banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

STUFF said:


> I also just saw that she's on her bachelorette party weekend right now. And Maryse is with her


Maryse there too...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

God bless the WWE Network. DAT Stephanie. :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eve? Just when I was glad to be rid of her..


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Eva's fiance looks like a giant tool, :mark: Everyone but Cameron though


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Slider575 said:


> Eva's fiance looks like a giant tool, :mark: Everyone but Cameron though


He's her husband.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> found this pic on another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the few latinas I don't really care for


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I think all divas should leave the WWE cause they get 10 times more hotter when they do


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:ti


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^ look forward to when they put her and Rusev in a story line. Maybe with a new US champ in Reigns, or Big E, if he's still champ post MANIA.










still loco.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Fucking love Lana. :banderas


----------



## StillReal (Mar 10, 2014)

When I look at Lana I feel like Ron Simmons cause she makes me go...DAMN!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Fuck Clooney for breaking Stacy to the point where she instantly marries a random Joe :sad:



Morrison17 said:


>


What the fuck is that second from right


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


ummm...


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

haribo said:


> Fuck Clooney for breaking Stacy to the point where she instantly marries a random Joe :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is that second from right


Clothing says man, face says woman, hair says a wig that looks like a hat.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Lana has got a butterface if Ive ever seen one

googling her pic seems p.slutty which is always a plus :hbk2 tho


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo turned 20. special tribute someone put together. :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## mrfaafs (Jan 13, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


>


:woolcock


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


DAT Lana tho!:banderas


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lana is yet another white woman that I am finding very attractive lately.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

So totally in love with Nikki


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


>


Holy.... :shocked: :ex: :shocked: :ex:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Even Flow said:


>


Who?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

virus21 said:


> Who?


Kaitlyn bama3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Even Flow said:


> Kaitlyn bama3


Didn't recognize her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/inside/how-sara-amato-is-changing-divas-division-26194085

Sara Del Rey profiled by WWE.com.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Those Nikki pixs are serious


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Kaitlyn


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

bama4


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Who is this?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Ithil said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/how-sara-amato-is-changing-divas-division-26194085
> 
> Sara Del Rey profiled by WWE.com.


“WWE had gorgeous women, but I never saw myself as that,”

Speak for yourself Sara !


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Café de René said:


> “WWE had gorgeous women, but I never saw myself as that,”
> 
> Speak for yourself Sara !


:lmao I know right. She didn't wrestle like a woman, she wrestled like a man. "who unabashedly prioritized striking ability over sex appeal" "For the self-described tomboy". 

It's whatever thou. lol


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Legasee said:


> Who is this?


Carmella(Leah Van Damme)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Paige looks so adorable


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DAT Paige :kobe4


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>












fuck


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

nikki keeping that body in check.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Summer :kobe6

SUNDAY #ALLREDEVERYTHING


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I totally forgot about Total Divas this weekend


:mark:


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hag said:


>


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Former WWE Diva Reportedly Pregnant with First Child*


_- Jerry Wiseman of Examiner.com reports that Mickie James is pregnant. She has reportedly been accepting more signing gigs as of late and telling promoters that want to book her that she is unable to take bumps in the ring.

The father of Mickie's child is reportedly TNA star Magnus. We noted earlier that Mickie revealed in a recent radio interview that she and Magnus got back together after splitting up for some time._


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

_Naomi, Sasha Banks, Carmella, Veronica Lane, Kendall Skye, Alexa Bliss and Shara_

This pic is at the WWE Performance Center were Stephanie is apparently filming a Fitness DVD


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>



WOW! Shara!:cheer


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Mickie going to be a MILF


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

^ AJ and Nattie's Ass :yum:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sara Del Rey. :mark:

Even in just a mention I'm getting like this.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

oh god


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

is her hair diff or something?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Who is that? For some reason I can't recognize her.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> Who is that? For some reason I can't recognize her.


That spectacular ass belongs to Kelly Kelly!


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

top 5 to do list. 

1: stephanie mcmahon
2: stacy keibler 
3: torri wilson
4: natalya
5: terri runnels lol


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Damn Kelly miss her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Wifey:banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Freeway.86 said:


> That spectacular ass belongs to Kelly Kelly!


Ahh! She looks better than ever.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Spoiler: Maria Kanellis


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Came across this, if not a work: wow.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

That picture of Lana :lenny


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Café de René said:


> Came across this, if not a work: wow.


Jealous of that guy, tbhayley.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

When I saw the first pick I said to myself "I get the feeling Paige likes chicks" then I saw the second pic and said "yup"


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Kelly looks hot as a brunette.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nikki tho


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Nikki, never change


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

DAT PAIGE :mark:


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

Kaitlyn just posted this on instagram then took it down right away.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

^^^^ Because it looks like there is a pair of boobs in that photo?


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

mmmm torri


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Riddle101 said:


> ^^^^ Because it looks like there is a pair of boobs in that photo?


Probably.

They kinda've do. It's one of those illusion pictures where you think they're boobs for like 2 seconds then you realize they're her knees. :lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Probably.
> 
> They kinda've do. It's one of those illusion pictures where you think they're boobs for like 2 seconds then you realize they're her knees. :lol


Actually I'm thinking a little more suggestive. Look towards her bikini bottoms (I should watch Spongebob more ), looks to me like a bit of hair growing 8*D


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> Probably.
> 
> They kinda've do. It's one of those illusion pictures where you think they're boobs for like 2 seconds then you realize they're her knees. :lol


figured that at first glance. Her thighs are freakish anyways.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> DAT PAIGE :mark:


Dat Paige indeed :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The pubes on kaitlyn :lol


----------



## DatKellyKellyAss (Mar 16, 2014)

Who is that with Paige?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Eva Marie at 5:14-5:15

:wall

Has that photoshoot ever been released?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

no its not out yet, but some images from behind the scenes are;


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CM Dell said:


> no its not out yet, but some images from behind the scenes are;


:wall


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:homer6 @ PAIGE


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Those Eva Marie gifs :banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> Kaitlyn just posted this on instagram then took it down right away.


:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

New shoot is coming


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Madison, Velvet, and Christy please.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Kaitlyn and her pubes :mark:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

:wall


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Dat Kelly Kelly


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Slider575 said:


> Kaitlyn and her pubes :mark:


:lenny

Word, I love a chick with a nice little patch of pubes...


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Hag said:


>


:floyd2


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>


dat tattoo!


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Only Bryan has seen the full tattoo.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

The Eva pics I posted is going to become a storyline on Total Divas. That's pretty great!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eulonzo said:


>


this is why i love this woman


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>



jump for joy :wall


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Brie is way too skinny, her sister has her beat in every department.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome back, Layla.


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

Mithro said:


> Welcome back, Layla.


Bah Gahd dat ass is better than ever!. Cant wait to see her on TV again. :bosh2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mithro said:


> Welcome back, Layla.


YES! :mark:


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

love that layla is back best diva ever


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

:wall layla


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


Kaitlyn looking great.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Layla :agree:


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Kaitlyn looking great.


Is it just me or do her tits look bigger?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Mithro said:


> Welcome back, Layla.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy 27th Birthday to Miss AJ Lee


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

inb4 "she looks 12" comments.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hades1313 said:


> Is it just me or do her tits look bigger?


Her breasts were that big before she left, it's just the bra/clothes she's wearing.

Doesn't ruin it for me, though. :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Back shot of Bayley would have been epic.



Mithro said:


> Welcome back, Layla.


Speaking of epic. DAT ASS! :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Paige looks amazing on these 2 pics


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Damn, where are they from? never seen em before.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Paige w/o lipstick > Paige with lipstick :draper2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

CM Dell said:


> Damn, where are they from? never seen em before.


I saw one fan tweeting 'em to Paige, and Paige actually herself asked "where are those pics from?" :


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

not sure where they are.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> not sure where they are.




I'll take a guess that they're in New Orleans filming WM Promos.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I'll take a guess that they're in New Orleans filming WM Promos


that would be cool. 

Alexis looks cute in that pic, and :lol @ Steph in the back


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Paige w/o lipstick > Paige with lipstick :draper2


Same here.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> Paige looks amazing on these 2 pics


My Queen. :wall:wall:wall


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Those pictures of the Bellas from New Orleans :mark:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


My lust for Scarlette is astronomical. :bigirimana


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Lol at the guy taking a cell phone picture, can't say I blame him at all though :yum:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Lei’D Tapa Done With TNA*

On tonight’s Impact Wrestling, Lei’D Tapa wrestled in what appears to be her last match for TNA.

She took on Gail Kim, who claimed that if Tapa couldn’t beat her, she’d be done with TNA. Tapa would go on to lose the match.

Tonight, Tapa tweeted a message confirming her departure, thanking TNA and her fans:

*@LeiD_Tapa*

_When 1 door closes another door opens! Thank you @IMPACTWRESTLING for giving me the opportunity! To my fans I luv u all!! #BowDown_

As for the reason behind this abrupt departure, Wrestling News World is reporting in their elite section that Tapa was a “ticking time bomb” and showed little willingness to learn. They say that this, along with recent comments made by the Knockout, lead to TNA’s decision to part ways with her.

Lei’D Tapa made her TNA debut last fall, aligning herself with Gail Kim after helping her win the Knockouts Title at Bound For Glory.

http://www.diva-dirt.com/2014/03/20/leid-tapa-done-with-tna/


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Paige w/or w/o lipstick is exactly the same; greatest thing around today.

Renee & Scarlett too, tho.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

DatKellyKellyAss said:


> Who is that with Paige?


A friend of hers. Those are from a few years ago.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

NastyYaffa said:


> YES! :mark:


is it me or is laylas tits bigger? they looked allot bigger than i remember,and she is getting older so maybe she had breast augmentation done, thats why she took all that time off?? does take time to heal from that and to be safe to come to wrestle.

ALL i have to say is she looked DAMN GOOD last night and it great to have her back , better stock up on some FAPPING CREAM


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

hhh4scu said:


> is it me or is laylas tits bigger? they looked allot bigger than i remember,and she is getting older so maybe she had breast augmentation done, thats why she took all that time off?? does take time to heal from that and to be safe to come to wrestle.
> 
> ALL i have to say is she looked DAMN GOOD last night and it great to have her back , better stock up on some FAPPING CREAM


I think she was recovering from a real injury.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Layla ? Tit Job ? :kobe6 Someone is listening to my dreams


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

why on earth would you want 'em larger and more FAKE?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I prefer real over fake, but bigger is always better and I'm not even from texas

Before Eva and renee, layla was the one :banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's a tight trinity right there.

Screw majority vote: Layla w/the blonde was the top look.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you sir, would include Summer, but want to keep that trinity sacred 

Eh I'd probably go Black >>> Blonde >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Curly for Layla's looks over these years


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think she was recovering from a real injury.


there were no reports as to why she was gone, other than a personal reaoson. doesnt get more perosnal than a boob job lol.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Curly Layla...let us never speak of that time ever again.

She found out you can straighten your hair and we're all thankful.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

hhh4scu said:


> there were no reports as to why she was gone, other than a personal reaoson. doesnt get more perosnal than a boob job lol.


For some reason I remember ONE report of he having a small injury which is why she was gone for a bit. But I think it got swept under the rug because you know...Layla is a bit irrelevant atm.


































Chick is starting to grow on me, just hope she doesn't go back to crazy weird tanned fitness and shit.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> For some reason I remember ONE report of he having a small injury which is why she was gone for a bit. But I think it got swept under the rug because you know...Layla is a bit irrelevant atm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perhaps, can i ask who is that in your avatar photo, she is gorgeous


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

hhh4scu said:


> perhaps, can i ask who is that in your avatar photo, she is gorgeous


it's Karla Lopez.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> it's Karla Lopez.


is she a porn star?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

hhh4scu said:


> is she a porn star?


Nah, just a Latin tv actress/model. Former xxx model name was Karla Spice, google that and just click the first daily motion link.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:kobe4


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

hhh4scu said:


> there were no reports as to why she was gone, other than a personal reaoson. *doesnt get more perosnal than a boob job lol.*


:lmao


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


JoJo has such a nice ass. Hope her and Alexa move soon. :woolcock


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

There's something about Sasha that reminds me of the Wayan's bros. in White Chicks


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> There's something about Sasha that reminds me of the Wayan's bros. in White Chicks


I actually see what you're talking about a bit just based off that pic, but...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Who is the chick with the tattoos? :homer


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

William Murderface said:


> Who is the chick with the tattoos? :homer


Shaul Guerrero, aka Raquel Diaz, Eddie and Vickie's daughter.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Didn't know she was still there, but I like what i see though (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lel always trolling


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Yea real cutie, mock a girl who just suffered an extremely painful and serious injury that caused her not to achieve her dream and win the Divas Title

Gosh, I hate AJ guts soo much, cant wait until Eva/Summer/Nikki beat this jobber at mania, and she goes crawl back to Phil


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:ti so upset. GOAT heel AJ at her finest.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

SKINS said:


> Yea real cutie, mock a girl who just suffered an extremely painful and serious injury that caused her not to achieve her dream and win the Divas Title
> 
> Gosh, I hate AJ guts soo much, cant wait until Eva/Summer/Nikki beat this jobber at mania, and she goes crawl back to Phil


WWE did the same to her. Mocking her fainting at a live event. It was in a match with Vickie, having Vickie faint and having to have water given to her.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Yea compare fainting and I think it was just her being light headed and nothing serious to serious damage to the eye and potentially blinding hit, (Y)

And they always put Vickie w/ AJ for some reason, and the fans really didnt know it was a rib ON AJ


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

He's just trolling you people.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Former Knockout Receives WWE Tryout?*

*According to a new report, former TNA Knockout Sarita has received a WWE tryout.

According to Primera Cuerda, Sarita, who now competes as Sarah Stock, took part in a week-long camp last December at the WWE Performance Center.

She was the only woman to take part in the camp, which resulted in the signing of former CZW World Heavyweight Champion Drake Younger.

Earlier this month, Sarita attended Raw in Chicago alongside fellow former Knockout Tara.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oakue said:


> He's just trolling you people.


I'm in the chatbox with him most of the time, I already know this. Just like to see him come in here and be WOAT :lel


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm telling the truth, disrepectful


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

SKINS said:


> Yea real cutie, mock a girl who just suffered an extremely painful and serious injury that caused her not to achieve her dream and win the Divas Title
> 
> Gosh, I hate AJ guts soo much, cant wait until Eva/Summer/Nikki beat this jobber at mania, and she goes crawl back to Phil


You do realize she's playing a character right? She's supposed to get people pissed at her.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *Former Knockout Receives WWE Tryout?*
> 
> *According to a new report, former TNA Knockout Sarita has received a WWE tryout.
> 
> ...


Would mark if she get's signed. TNA dropped the ball with her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Most likely already posted, but...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:ti @ Her thinking her ass looks anything special in that attire.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Is that Kaitlyn? I mean Celeste Boner?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Is that Kaitlyn? I mean Celeste Boner?


If it looks like Cena's gear, well...



Spoiler


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

I am actually getting into Nikki Bella.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Libertine. said:


> I am actually getting into Nikki Bella.


I'd love to get into Nikki Bella :cool2


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Is that Kaitlyn? I mean Celeste Boner?


No, that's Nikki Bella.

Although Kaitlyn's ass isn't all that, either.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *Former Knockout Receives WWE Tryout?*
> 
> *According to a new report, former TNA Knockout Sarita has received a WWE tryout.
> 
> ...


I love seeing her so what the hell. If she gets signed, cool beans. Mexico, Japan, or WWE. All good to me.


----------



## DatKellyKellyAss (Mar 16, 2014)

Nikki's getting into Cena's vitamin cabinet.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

SKINS said:


> Yea compare fainting and I think it was just her being light headed and nothing serious to serious damage to the eye and potentially blinding hit, (Y)
> 
> And they always put Vickie w/ AJ for some reason, and the fans really didnt know it was a rib ON AJ


This is wrestling. AJ Heel. Heel mock face. Face get mad. Fans get mad. Face get sympathy and more over. 

AJ = GOAT heal.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The thing is, the crowd didn't give a fuck that she mocked Naomi's injury.

And even if some people boo, it wasn't noticeable or audible at all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If any AJ fans want some desktop BG

http://www.wwe.com/f/doc/2014/03/Wallpapers_1600x1200_Aj.jpg

smaller size

http://www.wwe.com/f/doc/2014/03/Wallpapers_1280x1024_Aj.jpg


I would use, but I like my Pokemon desktop BG too much. :woolcock


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> The thing is, the crowd didn't give a fuck that she mocked Naomi's injury.
> 
> And even if some people boo, it wasn't noticeable or audible at all.


AJ is never going to get booed. People like her - especially the kids.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> AJ is never going to get booed. People like her - especially the kids.


AJ as a heel is extremely forced. They have to keep doing really cheap heat like having her pointlessly walk out on matches, and whatnot, and it doesn't even get heat. People don't WANT to boo AJ. She should have turned back face by now, but of course, she turned down Total Divas so gotta keep her heel for some reason.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ithil said:


> AJ as a heel is extremely forced. They have to keep doing really cheap heat like having her pointlessly walk out on matches, and whatnot, and it doesn't even get heat. People don't WANT to boo AJ. She should have turned back face by now, but of course, she turned down Total Divas so gotta keep her heel for some reason.


They might as well use her cred to create a new strong face. But not anybody from TD. If it was anybody from TD, it should be a built up heel Summer. She has potential to annoy the fuck/piss off people on Vickie levels.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:agree:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> They might as well use her cred to create a new strong face. But not anybody from TD. If it was anybody from TD, it should be a built up heel Summer. She has potential to annoy the fuck/piss off people on Vickie levels.


Oh yes, her voice is perfect for something like that. I am hoping they call up some of the talent on NXT after WM30. Then we might actually see some effort in the Divas division (hopefully)


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I miss Fandango's og dancer unk3

Red & Gold on TD though :banderas


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm very excited if Sara Stock get's signed, she will be giving Rosa and Summer competition for me :side:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> The thing is, the crowd didn't give a fuck that she mocked Naomi's injury.
> 
> And even if some people boo, it wasn't noticeable or audible at all.


I know. I was just reminding Skins to take it easy a little ... There are genuine reasons to dislike/hate AJ, but this was certainly not one of them. Wrestler's making fun of other wrestler's misfortune has been fair game since wrestling started. Just a few months ago, they did an entire segment on AJ's dehydration induced fainting spell, just post recovery from a concussion. 



Waffelz said:


> AJ is never going to get booed. People like her - especially the kids.


Yeah. She has a pretty big legion of young female fans. It's one reason why the WWE loves her so much. She's a pretty genuine hero outside of the ring with her kiddie fans. 



Ithil said:


> AJ as a heel is extremely forced. They have to keep doing really cheap heat like having her pointlessly walk out on matches, and whatnot, and it doesn't even get heat. People don't WANT to boo AJ. She should have turned back face by now, but of course, she turned down Total Divas so gotta keep her heel for some reason.


Fans are ready to cheer AJ and have been since her pipe-bomb. Her character and everything just went way downhill from there because of the reasons we all know. Total Divas has really messed up the Divas' storylines. Honestly, I respect AJ for being a real trooper and accepting every bit of booking she's been put through. If anything, she's just a paper champion as she never wins outside of her title defences - nor is highly featured in talking segments anymore either. She's the Randy Orton of the Divas division. 



swagger_ROCKS said:


> They might as well use her cred to create a new strong face. But not anybody from TD. If it was anybody from TD, it should be a built up heel Summer. She has potential to annoy the fuck/piss off people on Vickie levels.


Yah, Summer is awesome but I dunno after her current voiceless run whether she's going to get over as a heel or not. Plus her recent antics have face written all over them so it seems she'll be turning as well.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Understandable, man. 

I wasn't offended nor bothered by her mocking Naomi's injury. She's a heel, what do people expect?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

decent little interview here. Covered some of the things we already knew. :ti at thinking Nattie can lead the divas division. More like Del Rey.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> I know. I was just reminding Skins to take it easy a little ... There are genuine reasons to dislike/hate AJ, but this was certainly not one of them. Wrestler's making fun of other wrestler's misfortune has been fair game since wrestling started. Just a few months ago, they did an entire segment on AJ's dehydration induced fainting spell, just post recovery from a concussion.


Again, he's just trolling you. You shouldn't take any anti AJ thing he says seriously. Since you can't see the chat box I'm going to tell you that he trolls and then mocks you in the chat box if you respond to him. He'll post a link to it and then use the hideously overused TI smile.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Oakue said:


> Again, he's just trolling you. You shouldn't take any anti AJ thing he says seriously. Since you can't see the chat box I'm going to tell you that he trolls and then mocks you in the chat box if you respond to him. He'll post a link to it and then use the hideously overused TI smile.


unk2 stop talking and lying about me, who are you ? Anyways I'm not trolling I understand cheap heat Reaper Jones, but you have to be a bit sensitive, especially Naomi, the injury was a major blow to her, and it just didnt sit well with me the mocking just yet. It cost her the title


Edit: And about the last part, Ive responded and currently about responding to you soo your last part is false mark


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

SKINS said:


> unk2 stop talking and lying about me, who are you ? Anyways I'm not trolling I understand cheap heat Reaper Jones, but you have to be a bit sensitive, especially Naomi, the injury was a major blow to her, and it just didnt sit well with me the mocking just yet. It cost her the title
> 
> 
> Edit: And about the last part, Ive responded and currently about responding to you soo your last part is false mark


Now I know I don't spend every waking second of my life in WrestlingForum.com's chat box and be the "Top Chatter" 7 days a week, so you may not know who I am, but to be honest I'm not sure if I should take that as an insult on a set of internet forums, to begin with.

I am not lying about you.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Oakue said:


> Again, he's just trolling you. You shouldn't take any anti AJ thing he says seriously. Since you can't see the chat box I'm going to tell you that he trolls and then mocks you in the chat box if you respond to him. He'll post a link to it and then use the hideously overused TI smile.


Lol. Things people do for their self-amusement. 



SKINS said:


> unk2 stop talking and lying about me, who are you ? Anyways I'm not trolling I understand cheap heat Reaper Jones, but you have to be a bit sensitive, especially Naomi, the injury was a major blow to her, and it just didnt sit well with me the mocking just yet. *It cost her the title*
> 
> 
> Edit: And about the last part, Ive responded and currently about responding to you soo your last part is false mark


But how do you know she was booked to win it? The program for the title was only rumoured, and you've taken a rumoured program to mean that she was booked to win  You're really reaching there. 

I'd rather give wrestlers the benefit of the doubt that they're ok-ing this stuff with each other before they do it. 

I have to admit that I am a little defensive about AJ on this forum, so I'll work on that a little bit as well  That said, a lot of criticism she gets on here is trolling so I'll have to figure out who's a troll and who isn't on my own.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I hope the gauntlet starts off with Rosa Mendes vs Eva Marie :lmao


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Oakue said:


> Again, he's just trolling you. You shouldn't take any anti AJ thing he says seriously. Since you can't see the chat box I'm going to tell you that he trolls and then mocks you in the chat box if you respond to him. He'll post a link to it and then use the hideously overused TI smile.


Lurking huh? :jordan


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

wrong thread


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyone going to axxess wanna meet Paige or other NXT Divas, this is the NXT signing schedule 










Thursday, April 3
6 p.m.–8 p.m. — Adrian Neville, *Paige*
8 p.m.–10 p.m. — Cesaro, *Charlotte*, Sami Zayn

Friday, April 4
6 p.m.–8 p.m. — Bo Dallas, Adam Rose, William Regal
8 p.m.–10 p.m. — Big E, *Sasha Banks*, Tyler Breeze

Saturday, April 5
8 a.m.–10 a.m. — Damien Sandow, Konnor, Viktor
10 a.m.–12 p.m. — *Paige*, Aiden English, Mason Ryan

Saturday, April 5
1 p.m.–3 p.m. — Mojo Rawley, Sylvester Lefort, Dusty Rhodes
3 p.m.–5 p.m. — Bo Dallas, CJ Parker, *Bayley*

Saturday, April 5
6 p.m.–8 p.m. — Corey Graves, Colin Cassidy, *Charlotte*
8 p.m–10 p.m. — *Emma*, Baron Corbin, *Alexa Bliss*, Tye Dillinger

Sunday, April 6
8 a.m.–10 a.m. — Jason Jordan, Troy McClain, William Regal
10 a.m.–12 p.m. — Adrian Neville, *Sasha Banks*, Alexander Rusev, Lana
12 p.m.–2 p.m. — Konnor, Viktor, Adam Rose, Sami Zayn


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

BLEU said:


> Lurking huh? :jordan


Lurking?

The chat box pops up on the top of the page when you login. The fact I'm not blind and can see it is an example of lurking?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes as you, A) dont have to read it and ignore it completely 2) You never post in there while "knowing" all of what we are talking, so yes that is lurking Jack


@Reaper Jones, it was one of those credible dirtsheets (yes I know) but still the crediable one said she would.


:lenny @ Rosa vs. Eva starting out, would Mark Murderface brother


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Whatever man.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Oakue said:


> Lurking?
> 
> The chat box pops up on the top of the page when you login. The fact I'm not blind and can see it is an example of lurking?


yes 

also


Spoiler



Keep lurking(and subsequently seething) brah :ti


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

BLEU said:


> yes
> 
> also
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm seething alright. You really burned me on that one.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> decent little interview here. Covered some of the things we already knew. :ti at thinking Nattie can lead the divas division. More like Del Rey.


I'm at the 6 minute mark. Decent interview so far.

:mark: @ Nikki saying she was kinda've inspired by Beth Phoenix to start doing that Rack Attack. She didn't say it, but she said that she was watching Beth Phoenix footage, so.. lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, Nikki's noticeably stronger now. The 2 have their own uniqueness now.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah.

I acknowledge that they've busted their ass over the past several months and that they've improved, but they still don't "wow" me or anything. Maybe it's because I'm not a fan and I've never cared that much for the Bellas, but oh well.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lana :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Reby Sky after match against Velvet


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Pregnant Mickie James with fiance Magnus


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

She's pregnant? When did she announce it?

Congratulations to her, if so. :mark:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Magnus is LUCKY and Mickie is a MILF


----------



## DatKellyKellyAss (Mar 16, 2014)

Damn Magnus!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Magnus sealing the deal.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Dat Paige :banderas

:curry2 :damn


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*AJ and CM Punk Engaged?*

According to a fan named _Bonesy on Twitter, he saw AJ and CM Punk at the airport in Tampa this morning and after he told AJ he’s flying out to New Orleans next week for Wrestlemania, she told him this would be her last time flying out of Tampa (as apparently she’s moving to Chicago). Then she supposedly showed him the engagement ring CM Punk gave her. Punk had his hoodie up, so the guy knew not to bother him.

Considering how private April and Phil usually are, this is somewhat hard to believe. But at the same time, the guy on Twitter doesn’t come off as a big AJ or Punk fan. But he had photos of them at the airport. And he didn’t act like it was a big deal. So it’s entirely possible that he’s telling the truth.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

that's seriously creepy


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

HusbandAJLee said:


> *AJ and CM Punk Engaged?*
> 
> According to a fan named _Bonesy on Twitter, he saw AJ and CM Punk at the airport in Tampa this morning and after he told AJ he’s flying out to New Orleans next week for Wrestlemania, she told him this would be her last time flying out of Tampa (as apparently she’s moving to Chicago). Then she supposedly showed him the engagement ring CM Punk gave her. Punk had his hoodie up, so the guy knew not to bother him.
> 
> Considering how private April and Phil usually are, this is somewhat hard to believe. But at the same time, the guy on Twitter doesn’t come off as a big AJ or Punk fan. But he had photos of them at the airport. And he didn’t act like it was a big deal. So it’s entirely possible that he’s telling the truth.


I'm gonna call bullcrap. They still haven't publicly admitted they are dating and they are both huge on their privacy. They aren't going to tell some random dude at the airport that they are engaged. They aren't idiots, they would know that the guy would go and tell everyone.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

HusbandAJLee said:


> *AJ and CM Punk Engaged?*
> 
> According to a fan named _Bonesy on Twitter, he saw AJ and CM Punk at the airport in Tampa this morning and after he told AJ he’s flying out to New Orleans next week for Wrestlemania, she told him this would be her last time flying out of Tampa (as apparently she’s moving to Chicago). Then she supposedly showed him the engagement ring CM Punk gave her. Punk had his hoodie up, so the guy knew not to bother him.
> 
> Considering how private April and Phil usually are, this is somewhat hard to believe. But at the same time, the guy on Twitter doesn’t come off as a big AJ or Punk fan. But he had photos of them at the airport. And he didn’t act like it was a big deal. So it’s entirely possible that he’s telling the truth.


I can believe he saw them at the airport, as we've already seen pictures posted of AJ going to Chicago to visit Punk. But AJ, and Punk, two of the most private people in WWE (was, in Punk's case) being ok with telling a complete stranger of AJ's plans for residence AND an engagement? Completely absurd. 
If he wanted to be believable, he should have just said he saw them at an airport and noticed AJ was wearing a ring. But he just took it into fiction.


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

I wouldn't go as far as to say no chance CM Punk ever gets married, but I would go as far to say little chance he ever gets married.

Doesn't seem like the marrying kind.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

If that is true, good on Punk for locking that down and I hope they are happy. Also in before someone thinks Punk is in WM30 now


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


saw it the other day :lenny Shelly


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Once I crop out Mickie, that's going to be the best Paige pic ever.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HayleySabin said:


> Once I crop out Mickie, that's going to be the best Paige pic ever.


But no need to crop out Mickie.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Punk getting married?

:ti


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Hmm.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Yup, first thing I did during RAW was look at her finger. Low and behold, I saw a ring, go fig.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

some girls get a ring that's passed down from generation to generation, from their mothers. That could be AJ's.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm more concerned about the lack of safety. Wearing a ring in a wrestling match seems inadvisable.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

*AJ Lee and CM Punk are Engaged - 100% Confirmed*

Aside from AJ wearing her engagement ring tonight, Dave Meltzer just confirmed on Wrestling Observer Radio that AJ and CM Punk are engaged. Dave also said she’s moving to Chicago with Punk.

And Meltzer doesn’t think AJ will quit WWE because “it’s her dream!”.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

How did he figure? Just by observing?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dave Meltzer, creaming for New Japan and breaking useless jobber faux-wedding news on the daily.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

My dreams of reading manga with AJ and nerding out are coming to an end.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I think this is legit. Because a few days ago even before the other guy tweeted about seeing AJ with the ring at an airport, this tweet popped up:

https://twitter.com/anthonytaylor_/status/449505932767408128



> *Anthony ‏@anthonytaylor_ Mar 28*
> 
> AJ Lee is engaged. You heard it here first.


That person went on to reply to a couple of tweets confirming what he heard from other people around Tampa, which is where AJ currently lives and where Punk was rumored to be seen at this past weekend. Now the fact that AJ decided to wear a ring on RAW, how genuinely honest the people who started the rumor on Twitter have looked, AND the reporting of it by Meltzer himself, I now firmly believe that Punk and AJ are engaged. My congratulations to the both of them.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> How did he figure? Just by observing?


He probably asked someone. He knows a LOT of people.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn. At least she found her significant NERD/GEEK.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Incoming the little pricks on Tumblr & Twitter etc going "Awww! That's so sweet! <333 My two faves getting married!".

Just as creepy as the One Direction fans.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas DAT PAIGE!!


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Surprsed some perv hasnt mad a comment about really liking "AJ's Ring... :yum:"


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh Paige :lenny


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> :banderas DAT PAIGE!!


My fuckin Queen. :wall


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

HusbandAJLee said:


> *AJ Lee and CM Punk are Engaged - 100% Confirmed*
> 
> Aside from AJ wearing her engagement ring tonight, Dave Meltzer just confirmed on Wrestling Observer Radio that AJ and CM Punk are engaged. Dave also said she’s moving to Chicago with Punk.


Jesus, so this is what's it come to for Big Dave's career and life huh? Confirming marriage and living locations of wrestlers.

If that's not a what am I doing with my life moment nothing is.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Kelly Kelly went blonde again nice.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

could be the flash/or light.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> :banderas DAT PAIGE!!


Dat Azz!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

sweet jesus, Paige :banderas



Morrison17 said:


>


who is this?











I love the top left picture in this one. :lol


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> sweet jesus, Paige :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao its like she just realzed you jerk off to her pictures lmaooo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> who is this?


Kaitlyn going hard in the selfie game.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Kaitlyn going hard in the selfie game.


Don't you mean Celeste Boner...I mean Bonin :cena5


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>












I only break this out on the proper rare occasions that call for it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Don't you mean Celeste Boner...I mean Bonin :cena5


for a second I literally couldn't remember that last name, i thought it was her actual last name. XD if missed the end of that post, GOD.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Ironic that Kaitlyn almost NEVER took selfies before she left WWE and now she's taking them all over the place.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

What is Kaitlyn's twitter + IG name, would like to see some other pics ? Just out of curiosity


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

rbhayek said:


> Ironic that Kaitlyn almost NEVER took selfies before she left WWE and now she's taking them all over the place.


Gotta promote Celestial Bodies. Most her recent pics she is wearing her gear.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Kaitlyn seems to have got fitter since she left the WWE. ffs!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Paige on NXT: "I knew people would be after me as champion, people have been trying to come...in my face"

I think that came out wrong.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Foleys daughter


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh Noelle.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Paige at WM Axxess.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Noelle & Paige :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Damien said:


> Foleys daughter


Her Phone case. :mark:


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

HHHGame78 said:


> Paige at WM Axxess.


Didn't know the NXT belts had changed to the new logo. Guess the scratch logo really is going. :sad:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

CM Dell said:


> Didn't know the NXT belts had changed to the new logo. Guess the scratch logo really is going. :sad:


Yeah, I can guarantee that by WM 31, it will be the logo for everything.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Stacy Keibler


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CM Dell said:


> Didn't know the NXT belts had changed to the new logo. Guess the scratch logo really is going. :sad:





HHHGame78 said:


> Yeah, I can guarantee that by WM 31, it will be the logo for everything.


I'm a little sadden that they're changing the logo, as well.  Mostly because I started watching when they had that scratch logo.

Oh well, it was expected. I'm sure people shitted on the scratch logo when it first started being used.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Great muscular legs on her.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Ithil said:


> Great muscular legs on her.


Absolutely. For a girl her size, she has quite the tone and definition on those thighs.:yum: 

Another reason why Punk is a lucky bastard to have her. unk8


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Wait.. Tamina is 36 years old and has two daughters? :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Dem legs :mark:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't think Bayley will age very well tbh.










Nice pic thou.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Her body more than makes up for her average face, and her average face is mitigated by how likable she is anyway.

That said....imagine AJ's face on Bayley's body.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Man, AJ is an incredibly tiny person. Bayley isn't that tall and still she's like 3 or 4 inches taller than AJ.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

>


Die kayfabe, die!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I thought Aj was 5 foot 2 but she looks even smaller


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

kaitlyn


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rosita & Rosa pics. :wall


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Oakue said:


> Man, AJ is an incredibly tiny person. Bayley isn't that tall and still she's like 3 or 4 inches taller than AJ.


Bayley is 5'6, AJ 5'2.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I don't think Bayley will age very well tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:moyes1 dat dream team


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Some pics for the marks :talk

Nice to see Tamina having the time of her life on this road to MANIA. :agree:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyler Breeze looks like he's on his phone in the first picture. :lmao

He's unintentionally still in gimmick. I'm gonna need videos of him from Axxess.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Paige is so gorgeous!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Renee & Dean last night at a bar









Dem legs :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dean gonna be the next Punk, I bet. Gonna charm all the ladies.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

that Foley's daughter? Either she got a bit of height on her, or her heels are in check. 


























McCool must be loving that streak :banderas


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

ran into Lana and Bayley today.. made the pic with Lana my profile pic on Facebook. I don't know how to post pics but my name is Jeffrey Srack if someone wants to post them

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

peep4life said:


> ran into Lana and Bayley today.. made the pic with Lana my profile pic on Facebook. I don't know how to post pics but my name is Jeffrey Srack if someone wants to post them
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


With your approval...


















Super awesome dude. :banderas have a good time later today at MANIA, and beard is looking ready for DB's match.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

I guess Ambrose & Renee really are together despite psycho Ambrose fandgurls insisting that they aren't.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

NAITCHHHH :mark:


Anybody have a gif of Carlito clearly checking out Layla's ass :lol


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

That is Foley's daughter with Layla, wagg.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


WHERE DID THESE COME FROM?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh dat Kelly Kelly


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sharmell & Kimberly


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

SKINS said:


> NAITCHHHH :mark:
> 
> 
> Anybody have a gif of Carlito clearly checking out Layla's ass :lol


Here's what you're looking for. He's not exactly subtle, but I can't say as I blame him haha


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Renee is so FINE.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


>


man i wish these weren't so god awfully edited.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Good for AJ. Although no one in the crowd could care less because they were still so stunned after Taker's loss, I'm sure she still enjoyed it.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

:yes

i was kinda bummed that the energy died before the divas match, but it was a good buffer between the taker & title match. i'm still happy that the crowd had just enough energy to cheer for the tilt-a-whirl black widow. :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:banderas Would of been so funny if she won last night.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Look behind Eva in that picture, I thought Al Snow had returned for a minute


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nostalgia said:


> :banderas Would of been so funny if she won last night.


Dat Eva :wall


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The GOAT needs a fresh challenger. :banderas


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Here is to hoping that a new Diva premieres tonight(gets called up), or something happens to set up an actual feud for Aj


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The GOAT needs a fresh challenger. :banderas


You were saying?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Even the greats can lose and what a debut.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Queen is crowned wagg :brodgers


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

So glad that Paige is the champ :banderas


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

AJ was starting to really look her age there towards the end, glad we got some young blood holding the title.

Could have been executed better.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LANA is the current GOAT in the WWE. No contest.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

So hyped for Paige vs Aj I admit that segment could of been handled a little better with the same outcome but it works. Here is to hoping for what is to come


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


They have arrived.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Lana not the GOAT currently sorry but that just me.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> LANA is the current GOAT in the WWE. No contest.


As far as looks, I have to agree.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Lana not the GOAT currently sorry but that just me.


She may have one of the best bodies on the WWE female roster atm




























Spoiler


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

:banderas Such emotion.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

HHHGame78 said:


> :banderas Such emotion.


I'm so glad to be a fan of hers. DAT Paige!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't know who I'd choose, Summer Rae or Rosa Mendes :hmm:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Funny thing about that Paige video, you can see AJ and Tamina in the back just for a second.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> Funny thing about that Paige video, you can see AJ and Tamina in the back just for a second.


The funniest thing though is Eva Marie and Rosa Mendes hugging Paige, I mean do they even know her ?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Café de René said:


> The funniest thing though is Eva Marie and Rosa Mendes hugging Paige, I mean do they even know her ?


Well, Eva has been training at the performance center, as has Paige.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm having a hard time picturing them as buddies. :draper2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Café de René said:


> I'm having a hard time picturing them as buddies. :draper2


It may have just been a show of respect from Eva for Paige being the first diva from the new NXT to win the Diva's championship :saul


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

William Murderface said:


> I don't know who I'd choose, Summer Rae or Rosa Mendes :hmm:


For least attractive Diva? I would lean towards Rosa :avit:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


Fuck I love my Queen Paige.:banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

Breaking that kayfabe.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I really like that video. It makes some kind of sense for the Total Divas to congratulate Paige because they are "babyfaces", no matter how loosely they are as babyfaces to me, and at last AJ's reign has been vanquished. Now, I'm sure for the purpose of kayfabe, AJ had to wait till the cameras stopped rolling to congratulate Paige herself personally, since I'm sure she was happy and proud for the brit as well. That was pure and genuine emotion coming from Paige there. 

Coming from this AJ mark, I say congrats, Paige. You completely deserve it.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> :banderas Such emotion.


Haven't watched it until now, awesome. :lenny


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

Even Flow said:


>


Does she ever wear trousers when not wrestling ?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

zimonk said:


> Breaking that kayfabe.


This pic is not recent, cropped and from a while back.

Original


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

And now one has both.:mark:


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Hope AJ sticks around to feud with her. I'm not confident, I'm expecting AJ to just disappear from TV for 6 months and a shit Paige vs Total Divas feud to take place.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

just posted this in the paige thread in the raw forum.


















:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wow, 2 undisputed champs on the roster now. TBH, trash that divas championship, and debut a new title, and Paige will be set for life.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Made a tribute to Paige today. My first time trying this. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Fixed it for you. Don't put the whole Youtube link in.


Freeway.86 said:


> Made a tribute to Paige today. My first time trying this. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> :banderas


The difference in design quality is staggering.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> wow, 2 undisputed champs on the roster now. TBH, trash that divas championship, and debut a new title, and Paige will be set for life.


Maybe Paige being the "anti-diva" will do just that.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> Made a tribute to Paige today. My first time trying this. Hope you guys like it.


Good job :agree:


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

SoupBro said:


> Fixed it for you. Don't put the whole Youtube link in.


Ahh ok. Thank you for fixing it.



CM Dell said:


> Good job :agree:


Thanks!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> :banderas


Ms. Undisputed champion of the woooooooooooorllllllllllddddddd!:dance


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CM Dell said:


> Hope AJ sticks around to feud with her. I'm not confident, I'm expecting AJ to just disappear from TV for 6 months and a shit Paige vs Total Divas feud to take place.


Shit? w/the "Anti-Diva" character around this is actually a program among the women that would actually make all the sense in the world.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Paige hasn't been the "anti-diva" for months, guys.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

CM Dell said:


> Hope AJ sticks around to feud with her. I'm not confident, I'm expecting AJ to just disappear from TV for 6 months and a shit Paige vs Total Divas feud to take place.


I can't see this happening, have you seen the amount of merch WWE has for AJ? Thery're not going to invest so much in her and then just put her on the shelf for 6 months.

She'll get her rematch at Extreme Rulez and then hopefully continue to feud for a while after that whilst also having matches with the Total Divas.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Scarlett


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


:homer gorgeous photo.

Also DAT EMOTION coming out of Paige on that backstage pass video was glorious to see :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Some Paige v Alexa Bliss Footage from Axxess


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Dat Scarlett


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

She's pretty!


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

HayleySabin said:


> Shit? w/the "Anti-Diva" character around this is actually a program among the women that would actually make all the sense in the world.


Oh yeah I know it would make sense if done right, but do you really think it would? If they went with Paige vs Total Divas it would be most of the same stuff we've been getting with AJ. We need a personal 1 on 1 feud...the last interesting one was AJ and Kaitlyn. 



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I can't see this happening, have you seen the amount of merch WWE has for AJ? Thery're not going to invest so much in her and then just put her on the shelf for 6 months.
> 
> She'll get her rematch at Extreme Rulez and then hopefully continue to feud for a while after that whilst also having matches with the Total Divas.


Hope you are right, I just fear the worst. I know AJ has a strong merch line so they should keep her involved and have a lengthy feud with her.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Chances are we won't get a proper 1vs1 feud. WWE somehow will force the TD cast into that, making Paige be that "lucky rookie that still need to learn from veterans like the Bellas" instead of the badass anti-diva fans expect.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

If we have to endure another 6 months of Total Divas cast vs a non Total Divas person they might as well fold the division. For crying out loud you now have AJ/Paige/Emma on the roster at the same time and maybe even Bayley at some point. Nothing to stop them from building their own version of Lita/Trish/Molly.

TD have a successful show away from WWE programming. Good for them. Cannot take that away from them. BUT keep it there and away from Raw and PPVs.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

They should keep both groups of girls separate. Have the Total Divas on SD and then the talented ones on RAW.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Café de René said:


> Chances are we won't get a proper 1vs1 feud. WWE somehow will force the TD cast into that, making Paige be that "lucky rookie that still need to learn from veterans like the Bellas" instead of the badass anti-diva fans expect.


Bellas are doing shit like this










They will be in the feud going HAM.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mistress_Lee (Mar 22, 2014)

CM Dell said:


> Oh yeah I know it would make sense if done right, but do you really think it would? If they went with Paige vs Total Divas it would be most of the same stuff we've been getting with AJ. We need a personal 1 on 1 feud...*the last interesting one was AJ and Kaitlyn. *
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are right, I just fear the worst. I know AJ has a strong merch line so they should keep her involved and have a lengthy feud with her.


AJ/Paige feud have the potential to be even greater than AJ/Kaitlyn. I can't wait :cheer


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Bellas are doing shit like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bellas need to fuck off, man.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Mistress_Lee said:


> AJ/Paige feud have the potential to be even greater than AJ/Kaitlyn. I can't wait :cheer


True! Hopefully they book it right.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


DAT Photo.  :mark: That actually looks awesome.

I wonder if Warrior ever saw/knew of that. 'Cause I believe that's from 2011/2012.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Bellas need to fuck off, man.


Twin Playboy shoot then they can disappear


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

lel @ Emma being good.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CM Dell said:


> Oh yeah I know it would make sense if done right, but do you really think it would? If they went with Paige vs Total Divas it would be most of the same stuff we've been getting with AJ. We need a personal 1 on 1 feud...the last interesting one was AJ and Kaitlyn.


It's the divas divison. Having expectations for it is the wrong move to start w/. Just watch the dame you think is hot or talented or what have you, and let come what may.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

HayleySabin said:


> It's the divas divison. Having expectations for it is the wrong move to start w/. Just watch the dame you think is hot or talented or what have you, and let come what may.


I guess you're right! I just hope they do the right thing.










Aw.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

CM Dell said:


> I guess you're right! I just hope they do the right thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












That's a nice moment.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

rouge said:


> lel @ Emma being good.


I'm guessing you didn't see the NXT ArRival match vs. Paige. Emma carried that match btw.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> I'm guessing you didn't see the NXT ArRival match vs. Paige. Emma carried that match btw.


Basing your knowledge around one match? :jordan


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Emma's had 2 great matches with Paige in NXT, several with Summer and Sasha Banks and another great one with Natalya. Emma is great when the stupid ass agents don't make her do her dance every 5 seconds.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

pretty sure Rouge doesn't even watch NXT :lel


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Periodically Wagg :trips3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

rouge is right though. Emma isn't good. Sprint four minutes matches are all the same and going long has proven to be cringe-worthy. Meanwhile Summer Rae is fantastic and gets no talk b/c of her less than popular background before joining WWE.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Summer Rae is above most of the divas in the current division- main roster or NXT tbhayley.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Boosh. (Y)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I can't help but be a little bias here. I am really happy that Paige is now on the main roster and has both championships in her hands. But one has to question. Which title will she keep?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I can't help but be a little bias here. I am really happy that Paige is now on the main roster and has both championships in her hands. But one has to question. Which title will she keep?


I assume that she'll keep both until the next set of NXT tapings(2 Weeks) when she'll probably lose the NXT title to Charlotte.

Also with Summer, Emma & Paige now moving to the main roster. I'm hoping that we get some new NXT Divas like Becky Lynch.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

rouge said:


> Basing your knowledge around one match? :jordan


One match? I've seen all her NXT stuff, what are you basing your knowledge on?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I would like to see Summer get into an actual feud, the problem is I think attaching herself to TD means she won't be considered for the title any time soon. It seems like they are splitting the girls in the TD with the girls not in it. Summer will without a doubt get more money/exposure being on the show, but probably not a title match. Will have to see


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Yea that is the funny thing, When I gush over Summer and get "those" kind of responses, ppl dont believe me when I say she actually is a good wrestler for her background and probably the best on the current roster (WWE, well now Paige is up there)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The champ:banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

bama4


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Spoiler: BIGPIC






Damien said:


>






:homer, and damn they made Brie's boobs look big here.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Emma isn't bad, she's obviously somewhat limited by her character. Cody likes the Ascension though. :ti

That being said I do entirely agree, Summer is leagues better.


Dunno if it has or has not been posted.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Damien said:


>


Another cropping away from perfection. :sansa


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


>


What was her mindset taking these? Like here is the goods? lol :yum:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Eulonzo said:


>


DAMN


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


>


NIIIIIIIIIIIIICE! :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Meat to show the bruises I guess. Not like anyone's looking :yum:

Seems kinda old pics but who cares :lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Slider575 said:


> What was her mindset taking these? Like here is the goods? lol :yum:


Showing off new gear maybe.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Meat to show the bruises I guess. Not like anyone's looking :yum:
> 
> Seems kinda old pics but who cares :lol


Yeah, I think they're old.

I just felt like posting 'em for the Paige marks. :lol I saw it on Facebook and was like "I should post this on WF".


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

HHHGame78 said:


> Showing off new gear maybe.


That's what it was. That pic is on her instagram and she captioned it "wrestling gear is on. yay!" so that is what she was showing off. God bless her lol


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

She tries to deny it but Paige knows that lots of dudes are gonna oogle her lol. And she probably doesn't mind deep down.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

rbhayek said:


> She tries to deny it but Paige knows that lots of dudes are gonna oogle her lol. And she probably doesn't mind deep down.


Oh, all the divas know this. lol


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Paige in a tank top is always good for business


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Everything is Paige!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CM Dell said:


>





Freeway.86 said:


> Paige in a tank top is always good for business


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Those Paige pics :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The Champ :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Britanny


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That's a really good pic a Cam.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Britney has a nice ass.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Why is Paige's ass cut from the pic? :cuss:


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Stil can't figure out if Charlotte/Sasha have fake boobs or not.




NastyYaffa said:


> The Champ :banderas


And right back to an NXT house show. Champ never sleeps.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

dress looks nice on her.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Gonna be totally honest, when Lana is all done up for her segments with Rusev, I don't find her at all attractive. The hair in a bun, the business suit, the bright red lipstick, it just doesn't do it for me. However, when I see her with her hair down and much more subdued makeup, I get why so many have a hard on for her,


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


this is me


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Brooke Tess and her friends


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Well she must of been pregnant for a while before is was announced


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Best in the world!:banderas


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Rebecca Knox/Becky Lynch (in NXT).


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Back off Cody, EVA IS MINE


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Damien said:


>


Noelle is damn fine! :banderas


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Damien said:


>


How did she come from Mick Foley's genes?


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Is Noelle planning on wrestling someday ?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Noelle is damn fine! :banderas


Totally agree!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

She got all her momma's DNA that's how. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Layla/Fandango has a lot of potential. :woolcock

Edit: Lana


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

^ What a post :durant3

Still need to watch Layla & Fandango 'in motion'.


----------



## RyanNorton1998 (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Anybody think Kelly has the best natural boobs WWE?


Yes


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Are we really not getting an AJ/Paige feud? :/


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

No we'll still get it. AJ just had a night off. That's why they gave Paige a 3 minute filler match against Alicia Fox this week.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

They're saying that AJ is injured. ):


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

rbhayek said:


> They're saying that AJ is injured. ):


Fake one to keep her off tv, giving her time off most likely.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Eva looks thick. Want.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

No Summer Rae in that match (N)


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

William Murderface said:


> No Summer Rae in that match (N)


She's off doing a movie.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Freeway.86 said:


> She's off doing a movie.


Thank you for telling me that, I was getting worried because I haven't been seeing her lately.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

William Murderface said:


> Thank you for telling me that, I was getting worried because I haven't been seeing her lately.


I want to say it's the next Marine movie, but don't hold me to that. That's why they broke up her and Fandango.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Freeway.86 said:


> I want to say it's the next Marine movie, but don't hold me to that. That's why they broke up her and Fandango.


It is. Marine 4 starring her and The Miz.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


:mark:

oh, hey, there's ass too? Didn't notice.



Damien said:


>


Bang bang.



SKINS said:


> Back off Cody, EVA IS MINE


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> No we'll still get it. AJ just had a night off. That's why they gave Paige a 3 minute filler match against Alicia Fox this week.


Anyone else thought that match wasn't half-bad? :draper2

I thought Fox got too much offense, but other than that.. I actually kinda've enjoyed it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah it was solid. Fox doing the few moves she can do w/o killing someone and it only went three minutes and some change. Logical stuff. Up next is Tamina though, so there goes the string of Paige matches to be any fun while seeing. It stops at one. :hayden3


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not looking forward to her match with Tamina at all.

I'm not gonna automatically shit on it and say it'll be abysmal, 'cause who knows, they could prove us wrong, but Tamina does nothing for me. I don't care how many times she does that Super Kick and like 10-15 people here mark out for it, she's still nothing special.

The only thing I'm looking forward to is Paige potentially putting her in that Scorpion Lock. :banderas I pray they don't go the "safe" route and just have her win with the Paige-turner.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Anyone else thought that match wasn't half-bad? :draper2
> 
> I thought Fox got too much offense, but other than that.. I actually kinda've enjoyed it.


It was good for what it was yeh. The crowd weren't bothered about it until she did her submission though which is a shame. The crowd were pretty bad all night though to be fair.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> It was good for what it was yeh. The crowd weren't bothered about it until she did her submission though which is a shame. The crowd were pretty bad all night though to be fair.


Yeah, they were pretty crappy.

When I go to my show, I'm definitely not going to sit on my hands the whole show. I mean sometimes I do because I hate the pyro/fireworks, but I'm usually into the whole show. I popped big-time for Ziggler last year. :mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> :banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Should I post more Lana.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Damien said:


>


Someone replace his face with Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DAMN, all that cleavage.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> DAMN, all that cleavage.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

You know I pride myself on being a 60 minute man in bed, I wouldn't last 5 seconds w/ layla tbhayley


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Damien said:


>


there is too much about this that I like and it's not healthy. but so glad b/c of it. :zayn3



SKINS said:


> You know I pride myself on being a 60 minute man in bed, I wouldn't last 5 seconds w/ layla tbhayley


:zayn3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## MaoMao999 (Apr 17, 2014)

do you guys think that a 1st ever MITB divas match a possibility this year? not necessarily a ladder match but a gimmick match that can feature 5-6 divas that can make it work. it will create lots of possibilities/storylines later on. also, queen paige will be on commentary with her sexy accent. :yum:


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Would watch just for the eva marie ladder bump.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I think Paige was in a MITB diva match on FCW already.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Foley


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

^ Noelle :banderas










Nice shot of Bayley right there


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Dat Bayley :banderas


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Alexa Bliss (from NXT).


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Alexa needs to get called up to NXT television asap.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Judging by WM Axxess, you'll get your wish. It seems like she's the next female who will be debuting, once Paige and Emma depart NXT.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think Paige was in a MITB diva match on FCW already.


More of a MITB on a pole


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Dat Rosa Mendes :banderas


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rosa's boobs :0


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> Spoiler:  Page Expanding Über Tits


:shocked:I'm dumbfounded, I don't remember her being as well-endowed as she is in that picture. Maybe it's the angle. But whatever.



Damien said:


>


:ex:
Mick picked a fine woman to reproduce with. I follow her on my wrestling IG. Don't regret it.



Ithil said:


> Alexa Bliss (from NXT).


:yum:
Also follow Alexa. Call her up already. She can't be any worse than Eva Marie, and is in my opinion more attractive(seeing that is the only reason she's on the roster:side.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> Also follow Alexa. Call her up already. She can't be any worse than Eva Marie, and is in my opinion more attractive(seeing that is the only reason she's on the roster:side.


Actually Alexa was signed for her athletic background and that she shows a lot of personality. Mickie James praised her as being charismatic when she was a guest trainer. In any case, Alexa has nearly a year of training down, she will be fine as a rookie in NXT.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RKO361 said:


> Alexa needs to get called up to NXT television asap.


Pretty sure she's a part of Adam Rose's crew.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Ithil said:


> Actually Alexa was signed for her athletic background and that she shows a lot of personality. Mickie James praised her as being charismatic when she was a guest trainer. In any case, Alexa has nearly a year of training down, she will be fine as a rookie in NXT.


I know about Alexa, my comment was for Marie.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Brooke twerking

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZbG4DSOV_w


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


> Brooke twerking
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZbG4DSOV_w


BOOTY IS :faint:


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


> Brooke twerking
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZbG4DSOV_w


I could watch her twerk all day every day and never get tired of it.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> Brooke twerking
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZbG4DSOV_w


No ****, but I love you bro.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Dat Kelly and Brooke. Alexa a hottie.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## turberville (Apr 12, 2014)

Stacy Kieblers ass and legs


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I think Sasha ought to dye her hair blonde. She looked incredible at WM 30 (on the left), much better than usual (not that she's unattractive normally).


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Ithil said:


> I think Sasha ought to dye her hair blonde. She looked incredible at WM 30 (on the left), much better than usual (not that she's unattractive normally).


She looks so much lighter skinned than usual in that picture. How?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Those Mick genes made her tall. :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


So fucking hot. WWE needs to sign her. :wall


----------



## MaoMao999 (Apr 17, 2014)

i saw that mitb in a pole fatal four way match. paige's really good. if they somehow bring it to the ppv, is it gonna translate well or it'll be kinda weird?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Punk is such a lucky guy.. unk


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> She looks so much lighter skinned than usual in that picture. How?


She's actually light skinned all the time, the blonde hair is just bringing it out.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


> Punk is such a lucky guy.. unk


Yes he is.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Damien said:


>


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

She must know she has a big fanbase now. lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> She must know she has a big fanbase now. lol


I might tweet her to tell her


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

http://i.imgur.com/id0wbbt.jpg Love this pose. 



> I might tweet her to tell her


As long as you don't tweet her this thread. :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I still can't believe she's the champ.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Legasee said:


> I still can't believe she's the champ.


But that belt just looks perfect in her possession!!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> As long as you don't tweet her this thread. :side:


Course not!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damien said:


> Course not!


:lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Freeway.86 said:


> But that belt just looks perfect in her possession!!


Still wish they would bring back the women's title though.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Damien said:


>





Morrison17 said:


>


:shocked::ex:
I'll be back in twenty minutes.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Toates Dapperfox (Feb 4, 2014)

Hnnng v lines


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas 10/10


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


I don't think I realized how much cleavage she showed in that outfit!


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Freeway.86 said:


> I don't think I realized how much cleavage she showed in that outfit!


:cheer:agree:
A nice epiphany indeed.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Lana and Paige 10/10


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Wow!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>





Damien said:


>


My two favs.:banderas


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


I think Kaitlyn has toned up her shape pretty well since leaving the company. All that stress and grind from working that schedule might have caused her to get a little soft around the midsection. I remember having a slight pudge in her stomach around Survivor Series.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> I know seriously, holy shit. Biggest ass i've ever seen in WWE.


Rikishi?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Lana and Paige 10/10


2/10


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo may debut with Adam Rose :wall Now I can possibly really look forward to the guy.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> JoJo may debut with Adam Rose :wall Now I can possibly really look forward to the guy.


Really? :ex:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damien said:


> Really? :ex:


It's a strong maybe thou. I was on her fansite and she was at a house show with him a part of his party girls. JoJo and Alexa together would just be :faint: 

Think he calls them rosebuds :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damien said:


>


:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Good old days


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Miss Kelly


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Damien said:


>


homer:homer


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

The Network needs an Emma/Paige buddy show.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> The Network needs an Emma/Paige buddy show.


Yes please :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lol









This picture is worth posting again. :yum:


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> This picture is worth posting again. :yum:


I like that those are her workout pants. It must be amazing to see her at the gym in those pants!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I miss Kaitlyn more and more everyday.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Her grams are amazing!


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


>












Never get tired of Paige's rear.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Damien said:


> Her grams are amazing!


what is her IG ? Have to do some searching myself :hbk


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

SKINS said:


> what is her IG ? Have to do some searching myself :hbk


http://instagram.com/sarayajade#


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Freeway.86 said:


> http://instagram.com/sarayajade#


Nice, but I was talking about Kaitlyn :lol


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

SKINS said:


> Nice, but I was talking about Kaitlyn :lol


My bad! lol http://instagram.com/celestebonin/#


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Taryn


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

how long ago did she have the baby? Because her body is looking back to the way it did already. (Y) good for her.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> how long ago did she have the baby? Because her body is looking back to the way it did already. (Y) good for her.


March 2 so she's gotten back in 6 weeks. She's always been very fitness minded and I'm sure she stayed in good shape while she was pregnant too so it probably wasn't that difficult.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks, and that's cool on her part.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

This is lacking Lana


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Am I the only one who thought Emma having her own cobra was funny? :side:

Mostly because I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Am I the only one who thought Emma having her own cobra was funny? :side:
> 
> Mostly because I wasn't expecting that.


I... I thought it was pretty funny. I like pretty much anything Emma is doing though lol.

I just hope she's not gonna be stuck with Santino forever, I think he's pretty entertaining but I want her to start going solo.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


Was she murdered?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Am I the only one who thought Emma having her own cobra was funny? :side:
> 
> Mostly because I wasn't expecting that.


I thought it was cutely funny, too. I'm actually starting to warm up to this Santino/Emma stuff, just keep it subtle and it'll be fine by me.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


>


"backstage peek" with that look lol, sign me up


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


>


Look at dat ass! :yum:


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


>


Kelly always had an awesome body. But her facial expressions were always a turn off for me...just nothing there most of the time


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

kusksu said:


> Kelly always had an awesome body. But her facial expressions were always a turn off for me...just nothing there most of the time


Agreed, her faces are fucking terrible.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

From another forum, not sure who took the pics thou. lol


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Damien said:


>


Yes.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

kusksu said:


> Kelly always had an awesome body. But her facial expressions were always a turn off for me...just nothing there most of the time


She had facial expressions?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Damien said:


>


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> From another forum, not sure who took the pics thou. lol


I know the guy. He's a friend of mine on twitter lol. He's front row for a lot of WWE shows. He's taken tons of pics that have shown up here or on other forums.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Freeway.86 said:


> I know the guy. He's a friend of mine on twitter lol. He's front row for a lot of WWE shows. He's taken tons of pics that have shown up here or on other forums.


Tell him that he is a wonderful person that deserves to be cherished.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

That guy is a hero


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_*something witty & hidden that's vulgar about the Paige picture and title for photo shoot on this page*_

just fitting in


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Bonin


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> From another forum, not sure who took the pics thou. lol


Lana tho!:wall


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Damien said:


>


:banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>



:banderas :banderas

So pretty kada

Where is this pic from?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> :banderas :banderas
> 
> So pretty kada
> 
> Where is this pic from?


I wish I knew. I just randomly saw it on one other forum.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:homer


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Love!:banderas


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Where is this pic from?


Her brother's wedding.


----------



## lj123 (Apr 23, 2014)

Paige & Lana :damn


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Legasee said:


> Love!:banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Legasee said:


>


I don't even have any more words left to give.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Paige <3.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol is Kate getting paid to take selfies? She's taking a good bit lately.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


>


This woman tho!:banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Best ODB pic ever?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


I'll be in my bunk


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:wall


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

All that ass :banderas


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Lana nude pics are out now. They'll probably be everywhere shortly.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


>


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


>


:banderas



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


:ex::ex::ex:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

finally


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

^^

This could be glorious!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Jojo, Kendall Skye, Alexa Bliss, Raquel Diaz, Paige, Devin Taylor, Brandi, Lana, Sasha, Charlotte


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

If Eva is #allredeverything does that mean she's died her hair red 'down there'? 8*D


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Jojo, Kendall Skye, Alexa Bliss, Raquel Diaz, Paige, Devin Taylor, Brandi, Lana, Sasha, Charlotte


Devlin and Alexa. Oh my god.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Jojo, Kendall Skye, Alexa Bliss, Raquel Diaz, Paige, Devin Taylor, Brandi, Lana, Sasha, Charlotte


Alexa! :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


>


----------



## lj123 (Apr 23, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


Saw that earlier on twitter, dat look on Emmas face :lmao


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Now who says Paige doesn't go in the Sun?


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

That's the British way of sunbathing: at dusk with a beer.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


:lmao I love when they take photos together.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> :lmao I love when they take photos together.


They are very adorable together.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lana and Alexa nailed this promo. Alexa is a great talker, and Lana's choices were :banderas love her confidence.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:wall :faint: :woolcock


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Freeway.86 said:


>


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Holy shit @ that Velvet picture :ass


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

> SkullyBracelets
> 
> When you're in target & CM Punk & @WWEAJLee are in line right behind you... But he is hiding when you notice him. Lost me as a fan!!! Rude!!





> ‏@CMPunk757
> 
> @SkullyBracelets What he do to treat her wrong?





> @SkullyBracelets
> 
> @CMPunk757 he was just being ignorant. He threw the bags down at her feet & walked inside and she was tryin to carry em all


unk5:ti


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


I swear... :lmao


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT Velvet and Lana


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Dat Alexa :mark:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Spoiler: Lita




















Shitty quality but whatever. :side:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Veronica Lane is a babe.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Alexa Bliss seems too good to be true.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


DAT Lana


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Ithil said:


> Now who says Paige doesn't go in the Sun?




Is this Paige? kada kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

goddamit


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Meanwhile in Chicago....


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


Oh god.. :woolcock


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

4hisdamnself said:


> Meanwhile in Chicago....


Actually that game was in St.Louis... :draper2


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone else looking forward for Alexa Bliss ? Cute tiny body, blue hair, even bluer intense cat shaped eyes, seems to do cool moves, sounds like a good talker... I'm already sold.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Actually that game was in St.Louis... :draper2


Wait a minute.... isn't that where RAW is gonna be this week? Could only mean one thing :lelbron


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Nikki looking good!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

If you've got a paper bag.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> Nikki looking good!


So hot. :banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Café de René said:


> Anyone else looking forward for Alexa Bliss ? Cute tiny body, blue hair, even bluer intense cat shaped eyes, seems to do cool moves, sounds like a good talker... I'm already sold.


It's like Kelly Kelly but with emotion.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damien said:


>


The champ.(Y)


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

what a cutie


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>





NastyYaffa said:


>





Even Flow said:


>


My god these three posts :homer

Two of them unsurprisingly coming from EvenFlow who has impeccable taste in women (Y).


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I fucking loved AJ when she was with Dolph. I don't know why, but I was drooling like a dog when she wore skinny jeans.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Morrison17 said:


>


I have no words.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

:wall


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Adorable


Like her Twitter bio says, "Adorably Evil".


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

She's come a long way.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damien said:


>


Love


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Damien said:


>


:homer


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

kada kada


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fuck yeah! She still using the Knight Light as a finisher. :banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Just saw this in GIF thread, oh my the love for Paige is growing....


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*WWE have released Sarah Backman and Shaul Guerrero(Raquel Diaz) from NXT*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Shaul Guerrero being gone again already is a shock. Sara Backman presumably just didn't take to the training. If it's not for her, nothing to be done about it.










I'll miss the NXT Rosebuds when Adam Rose goes to the main roster. When he's there they'll just have WWE crew serve as the Rosebuds, it was fun to see the male and female wrestlers who hadn't debuted on NXT TV make cameos during his entrance.

Most of the women are not gonna debut any time soon so it'll be the last glimpse for a while.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Shame. 

But do you have a vid of Alexa Bliss in a match? Hope her and JoJo can make it.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bayley really doesn't want to show datass


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

To the mod who asked me if I was blind. No, there's no nipple shots in those pics.

Thread deleted for no reason.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Undertaker's Wig said:


> To the mod who asked me if I was blind. No, there's no nipple shots in those pics.
> 
> Thread deleted for no reason.


There was, yo. And her vag.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

There isn't even any vagina pics in the whole set.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

PM, boy!

I must have missed this.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Just search for wrestling-divas on XHamster.

Oh, I just saw the vagina one. i didn't notice that the first time but big deal, all they had to do was remove one picture. Way too much content removed on this forum.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Undertaker's Wig said:


> Just search for wrestling-divas on XHamster.
> 
> Oh, I just saw the vagina one. i didn't notice that the first time but big deal, all they had to do was remove one picture. Way too much content removed on this forum.


Just the way it is, yo.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Swaggs, yo.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm kinda curious right now :zayn



Legasee said:


> Fuck yeah! She still using the Knight Light as a finisher. :banderas


I marked


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

To all Paige haters. :lol


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Shaul gave me mixed feelings, sometimes she looked :banderas & sometimes she looked kinda mediocre.

Oh well at least I got photos of her to look at since she will never be on my TV again.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Damien said:


>


masochistic Paige plz


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Bayley really doesn't want to show datass


Tragedy.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Legasee said:


> Fuck yeah! She still using the Knight Light as a finisher. :banderas


Please use this instead of the Paige Turner!! :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Preview pics from NXT shoot coming soon


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Dammit Bayley, why must you avoid swimsuits?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


I love Paige!:ex:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Legasee said:


> Fuck yeah! She still using the Knight Light as a finisher. :banderas


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Ithil said:


> Dammit Bayley, why must you avoid swimsuits?


Well, maybe she'll undress in the full shoot ? Fingers fucking crossed.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Preview pics from NXT shoot coming soon


No JoJo but Charlotte? fpalm

At least they have Lane and Bliss


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Damien said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Is that Foley's daughter? Bitch probably is fucking with someone from the roster. (EX: Fandango)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Wagg said:


> Is that Foley's daughter? Bitch probably is fucking with someone from the roster. (EX: Fandango)


Yeah she posts come occasional hot photos on IG :mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is one of Alexa's finishers


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Undertaker's Wig said:


> To the mod who asked me if I was blind. No, there's no nipple shots in those pics.
> 
> Thread deleted for no reason.


I'm willing to bet my mod spot, that i saw at least 4 pics.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Okay, get a third party to go through them. 

And to the people sending me PMs, I don't have enough posts to respond.



Wagg said:


> Is that Foley's daughter? Bitch probably is fucking with someone from the roster. (EX: Fandango)


She's dating the fan known as Frank the Clown.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Good guy Foley letting a fan screwing his daughter.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Frank the Clown :lol


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Perfection


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Here is one of Alexa's finishers


thought this was a actual short filmed match vid for a sec. :faint:

It's a sweet looking move tbh.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks like a twisting splash.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Call me crazy, but I actually prefer Eva without all the pancake makeup and the eye-hurting red hair. She looks wonderfully beautiful in her natural look, in my opinion.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Call me crazy, but I actually prefer Eva without all the pancake makeup and the eye-hurting red hair. She looks wonderfully beautiful in her natural look, in my opinion.


I'm not sure what picture you're referring to, as she's caked in makeup in both.


----------



## sewan (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Ithil said:


> I'm not sure what picture you're referring to, as she's caked in makeup in both.


The comparable pics with her natural hair vs. her red hair was what I was referring to. But okay, even in make up, I just prefer her natural hair vs. her red look. *shrugs*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like the NXT Diva Shoot is a Diva Day Off Shoot


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not really attracted to Sasha, but she was awesome in that vid :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Even Flow said:


>


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


Dat natural beauty on Eve. :yum:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Here is one of Alexa's finishers


She gets great hang time, but I've never been a fan of that move as a finisher. Always felt anti-climatic, I dunno. Like smaller junior types think a simple rotation in the air will make it better. It's gonna make so many noobs cream themselves when they see it tho.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Eve is beautiful but funny hpw people poke fun at Tessmacher jaw and face yet to me Eve face is about the same.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Even Flow said:


>


Damn.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Eve is beautiful but funny hpw people poke fun at Tessmacher jaw and face yet to me Eve face is about the same.


Really? You haven't heard the constant "Eve has a penis" jokes?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Well, Alexa can do a 450. We will just have to wait a see. Then people might truly :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> Really? You haven't heard the constant "Eve has a penis" jokes?


Not really on here, probably by a few. I did see that gif thou. lol

For back when AJ was getting super pushed, "Eve marks" started going crazy, as much as AJ marks were.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

She & Tessmacher are both Hutz


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Skittler (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Not sure if repost.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


I'd look too :yum:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo made her NXT debut as a Rosebud...not much, but hopefully it's a start. :O

Also, who saw Lana on SD? :wall


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


Here is a bigger version.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

That NXT photoshoot is going to be :homer


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


For the NXT shoot, I wonder? Or just them chilling?
Clothes don't look like "chilling" clothes.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Ithil said:


> For the NXT shoot, I wonder? Or just them chilling?
> Clothes don't look like "chilling" clothes.


Emma noted on her twitter it was for the NXT shoot.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ithil said:


> For the NXT shoot, I wonder? Or just them chilling?
> Clothes don't look like "chilling" clothes.


It's from a shoot. Emma tweeted it.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


>













Skittler said:


>


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> Here is a bigger version.


:faint:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Emma noted on her twitter it was for the NXT shoot.


Excellent.

So that makes Paige, Emma, Bayley, Charlotte, Alexa Bliss, Sasha Banks, Devin Taylor, and Veronica Lane known for that shoot so far. Gonna be fun.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

damn that robbie e


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Brooke will forever be cursed by everything above the neck :ti


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Noelle


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:homer


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> She gets great hang time, but I've never been a fan of that move as a finisher. Always felt anti-climatic, I dunno. Like smaller junior types think a simple rotation in the air will make it better. It's gonna make so many *noobs cream themselves when they see it tho*.


Pretty much the point I guess. I heard she also does a 450 splash as well.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

NAITCH said:


> Brooke will forever be cursed by everything above the neck :ti


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

NAITCH said:


> Brooke will forever be cursed by everything above the neck :ti


Take that back right now, dude. Brooke's face is phenomenal.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Londrick said:


> Take that back right now, dude. Brooke's face is *phenomenal*.


She isn't ugly by any stretch, but neither is she phenomenal. She is pretty however, but then again, beauty is in the Eye of the Beholder, thus why I recommended NAITCH the idea of the paperbag.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Really loved how AJ's thighs got a little thicker. :agree:


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Really loved how AJ's thighs got a little thicker. :agree:












A little?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

:mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It seems as thou the time has come.  Rusev CRUSH!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

AJ's legs really are something else. Punk is a lucky man.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo in that cute ass outfit. :wall


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

She looks terrible, Swaggs! Devin on the other hand....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I see nothing terrible about her. Cute, nice ass, and them legs. :faint:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Devin is so fpalm during those backstage NXT interviews. I hope she is replaced soon with someone better.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHHGame78 said:


> Devin is so fpalm during those backstage NXT interviews. I hope she is replaced soon with someone better.


Haven't seen much of her tbh. Think I've seen more of Lane than her. JoJo's interviews are almost like AJ's when she was a innocent face act.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Jojo looks like a different person with that hair style change.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

Ithil said:


> Jojo looks like a different person with that hair style change.


Hopefully she realized like Layla did that the frizzy curly hair does not look good and she stays away from it permanently.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I see nothing terrible about her. Cute, nice ass, and them legs. :faint:


It's the hair. Gimme afro Jojo every time.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

It looks like she wears nothing besides those shorts...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> It looks like she wears nothing besides those shorts...


Not a bad thing 

Also who is this and where can I find her


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damien said:


>


My Queen :dance


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


> It looks like she wears nothing besides those shorts...


Not really. Her undergarments were riding up during and after the match. You can see in some of the pictures. Skin/nude in color.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:wall


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


Maxine:banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


I hate websites that put their shitty watermarks on photos that don't even belong to them. Here are the same pictures without the mark. The same site constantly uses my gifs without giving any credit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Naomi got some Angelina Jolie lips with big boobs and a big booty. LOL your gifs are all over the web, bro.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Naomi got some Angelina Jolie lips with big boobs and a big booty. LOL your gifs are all over the web, bro.


I've said in my tumblr that I want my gifs to spread around and I don't need credit. In fact I haven't even messaged the owner of that particular site about it since they don't really claim ownership of the GIFs. But I still find them putting their watermark on other photos sketchy.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> I've said in my tumblr that I want my gifs to spread around and I don't need credit. In fact I haven't even messaged the owner of that particular site about it since they don't really claim ownership of the GIFs. But I still find them putting their watermark on other photos sketchy.


Watermarking pics you don't own or made is shady. No two ways about it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> I've said in my tumblr that I want my gifs to spread around and I don't need credit. In fact I haven't even messaged the owner of that particular site about it since they don't really claim ownership of the GIFs. But I still find them putting their watermark on other photos sketchy.


Yeah. I agree.

LOL there is one dude from ilovewrestlinggifs thou who got upset at a dude on here for posting "his gifs" on this site. And wanted people to credit him. He watermarks them.

I think wrestlingwithtext is the person who should be watermarking, because he adds some hilarious shit to his sometimes.

I still cred you sometimes just for more people to visit you tumblr page at least.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Punk took AJ away from her dream.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Punk took AJ away from her dream.


unk5unk4










Bayley's ass is pretty damn :nice :banderas


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Shanna appears on RAW*

During last night live RAW broadcast Adam Rose was accompanied to the ring by several people however the most surprising of all the people involved as rosebuds was probably European female wrestler Shanna.

Shanna has really broken out in the last year and has made a name for herself on the independence scene worldwide this year. She made her American debut for Women Superstars Uncensored late last year and even managed to wrestle for TNA against Gail Kim on Xplosion during the company’s UK tour in January of this year.

While we can’t confirm it many people at the show were saying how she may have gotten a tryout before the show. Hopefully this means something big in Shanna’s future!

Other rosebuds we’ve been able to confirm thus far are Melika Frances and Barracuda Britney


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

MAXINE :lenny

Summer :lenny

Bayley :lenny


All I need from these past few pages


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


I never get tired of this picture :agree:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *Shanna appears on RAW*
> 
> During last night live RAW broadcast Adam Rose was accompanied to the ring by several people however the most surprising of all the people involved as rosebuds was probably European female wrestler Shanna.
> 
> ...


How da fuck did I not recognize Shanna. Please WWE give her a shot!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *Shanna appears on RAW*
> 
> During last night live RAW broadcast Adam Rose was accompanied to the ring by several people however the most surprising of all the people involved as rosebuds was probably European female wrestler Shanna.
> 
> ...


Where is she from?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

HusbandAJLee said:


>


What's this? A heel with child ... Oh, the horror.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Ithil said:


> Where is she from?


Portugal


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Saw that moment from the Connor video. AJ has a very cute laugh. And that buns & thighs combo of hers... :yum:

Punk is truly one lucky bastard. unk5


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


:wall

Replace Nikki with Eva tho and I'd be


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damien said:


>


Bad News with Hell In Boots :cheer


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

accidentalyy posted them in gifs thread


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

take out ODB and we good.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> take out ODB and we good.


I second that.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Who's school did they film this in?


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


Is this after Taryn pregnancy? If so :shocked: :homer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Damien said:


>


Cool pic. (Y) Dem English champions. :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

alex1997 said:


> Is this after Taryn pregnancy? If so :shocked: :homer


Yes it is, it's from a photoshoot that they were doing yesterday.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

tna has some miLFS or is the right term simply "hot moms?"


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Damien said:


>


Reminding you of just how huge a man Barrett is. Paige is not a short woman by any means, she's around 5'8, one of the taller women on the roster.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Jackie Haas EBay Pics - http://imgur.com/a/GyhIv


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeesh, the NXT house show this weekend has a Meet & Greet beforehand, included are some male talent like Kalisto or Big Cass, but more importantly the M&G includes Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch, Bayley, Carmella (Leah Van Dale) and Brandi Rhodes. 
Gonna be a whole lot of nervous people in that queue.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Emma just posted this on her instagram, it's from that new NXT shoot.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/brandi-rh...nxt-divas-photo-shoot-video-blog-may-26285739

Also from the NXT shoot, Brandi shows some footage of it. Looks like pretty much all of them are there.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm seeing some divas (blondes) I've never seen before...anywhere. Man, Vince must really not want JoJo to any shine at all over the other chicks.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

In that video? All of those are HHH hires.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Apparently Lana is now dating Rusev in real life. Add that to the long list of male and female performers made into an act in storyline becoming an item in real life.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RKO361 said:


>


bama4


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

RKO361 said:


>


John fucking Cena you lucky bastard.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The Corre said:


> Emma just posted this on her instagram, it's from that new NXT shoot.


CHEBS! Christ, have they always been that big?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

RKO361 said:


>


Suck me sideways....:shocked:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

RKO361 said:


>


Weird veins on her left arm, wouldn't bang


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Waffelz said:


> CHEBS! Christ, have they always been that big?


Her wrestling gear hides them well. Much like Paige's new gear. That holds down her boobs well because Paige has some fairly bog boobs, but you wouldn't know it based on the gear. Seamstress Sandra is doing her job I guess lol


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> CHEBS! Christ, have they always been that big?


In her wrestling career, yes. Like Bayley, Emma doesn't emphasize her rack in her ring gear so sometimes they seem to appear out of nowhere.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

RKO361 said:


>


:wall


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> CHEBS! Christ, have they always been that big?


Considering she has implants, nope.

:yum: @ that picture, though.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

This is going to be the best shoot ever!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> Weird veins on her left arm, wouldn't bang


Because that would matter when she is in front of you :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

William Murderface said:


> Because that would matter when she is in front of you :lmao


vein is clearly bigger than his penis


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Freeway.86 said:


> This is going to be the best shoot ever!


:wall


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Freeway.86 said:


> This is going to be the best shoot ever!


:banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Freeway.86 said:


> This is going to be the best shoot ever!


Tempted to make a pathetic reply here b/c holy shit


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If pigtails become her reg choice of hairstyle










:wall


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

everytime I see her I'm gonna have this in my head:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gonna make a thread in the NXT section to get that as her main roster theme song with the help of WF 

:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

you'll never find a campaign worth putting your time into like that one


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This intro and my imagination is doing wonders right now

:zayn3 this theme is a must.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's what it does.

I'm a genius.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I sent it to her, threw some tags in it. Need some others to send it to her as well. 

WE CAN DO THIS!!!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/brandi-rh...nxt-divas-photo-shoot-video-blog-may-26285739


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

WWE posted that on facebook with a text: "SNEAK PEEK: WWE NXT Divas are bringing their summer vacation to you tomorrow on WWE.com!"

Can't wait for Paige pictures. kada


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> WWE posted that on facebook with a text: "SNEAK PEEK: WWE NXT Divas are bringing their summer vacation to you tomorrow on WWE.com!"
> 
> Can't wait for Paige pictures. kada


Even in shorts, Bayley's behind is twice the size of the other two.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/alexa-bliss-gets-ready-for-her-nxt-debut-video-blog-may-8-2014-26288356

This week's NXT video blog is from Alexa Bliss in anticipation of her debut. She has a very Kristen Bell sort of feel to her speaking/persona. That's a big positive.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


The stylizing on that picture makes her stomach look really really odd


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lana is kind of naked :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rebel has a nice ass.:wall


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

One of the best pictures of AJ


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*- Independent women's wrestler Mia Yim and Scarlett Bordeaux are reportedly booked for Saturday's TNA One Night Only Knockouts pay-per-view that tapes on Saturday.*

There's also some strong rumors about Jessicka Havok being booked for this too since she was stripped of the WSU Title before the King & Queen tournament which is on the same day as this.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *- Independent women's wrestler Mia Yim and Scarlett Bordeaux are reportedly booked for Saturday's TNA One Night Only Knockouts pay-per-view that tapes on Saturday.*
> 
> There's also some strong rumors about Jessicka Havok being booked for this too since she was stripped of the WSU Title before the King & Queen tournament which is on the same day as this.


Scarlett in HD is always good.

Wonder if she might get an opportunity to get signed. She's young and quite attractive if I do say so myself. 
Her wrestling ability is still lacking but that hasn't stopped them from signing women before.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Since Hemme now is the part of TNA creative, I think there is a chance TNA signing Scarlett. SHe would be noce addition to the roster especially at NY tapings.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Would love to see Scarlett in TNA.

She has a killer body. Would be great to see her in HD more often haha


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

thanks for posting all of those needed and large shelly martinez pics. that's a face I need stretching my page.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *- Independent women's wrestler Mia Yim and Scarlett Bordeaux are reportedly booked for Saturday's TNA One Night Only Knockouts pay-per-view that tapes on Saturday.*
> 
> There's also some strong rumors about Jessicka Havok being booked for this too since she was stripped of the WSU Title before the King & Queen tournament which is on the same day as this.


Signed them TNA! Especially Havok, TNA needs a killer as its stop female heel, not a couple of sorority sister wannabes who dress like they raided the Spice Girls wardrobe


----------



## mrfaafs (Jan 13, 2013)

If Scarlett joined TNA.. HNNNNG. I think my dick's dick just got hard.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Wish I lived in Florida now. If you go to the NXT house show in Orlando tonight, you can go to the Meet & Greet and meet Paige, Bayley, Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch, Carmella and Eden. That's almost too much for one room.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

_- Former WWE Diva and TNA Knockout Mickie James confirmed on Totally Driven Radio that she is pregnant and is due in September. As we noted before, the father is TNA star Magnus._


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> Since *Hemme now is the part of TNA creative*, I think there is a chance TNA signing Scarlett. SHe would be noce addition to the roster especially at NY tapings.


:ti


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

>


Veronica Lane is added to WWE.com's NXT roster.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

First of all, this video alone got me to like Rene Young. 

Also, FANDANGO YOU LUCKY SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> First of all, this video alone got me to like Rene Young.
> 
> Also, FANDANGO YOU LUCKY SON OF A BITCH!


Rene's REAX is so cute


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Shelly Martinez :mark:


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

new divas



> * Savelina "Lina" Fanene has a background in sports but not much else is known about her. She appears to be related to The Rock or at least close to his family. She is also good friends with WWE Diva Layla.














> * Dasha Gonzalez, who is now known as Dasha Kuret after getting married. She has experience as a beauty queen, fitness model and gymnast. She has a degree in health science from the University of Central Florida and was Miss UCF 2009.














> * Dani Jackson is an independent women’s wrestler and has been working for Ohio Valley Wrestling. She just started training last year under Rip Rogers.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

^ There are threads for all the new NXT Divas in the main WOW forum.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

FUCKING CHEBS


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:woolcock


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


That dude's physique though :banderas.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TNA One Night Only Knockouts Knockdown Pay Per View Spoilers



Spoiler



Gail Kim defeated Veda Scott

Angelina Love defeated Scarlett Bordeaux.

Madison Rayne defeated Jessicka Havoc.

Reby Sky defeated Velvet Sky after Angelina Love accidentally sprayed Velvet with hairspray.

Taryn Terrell defeated Karlee Perez (former WWE Diva Maxine).

Mia Yim defeated Brittany.

Brooke Tessmacher defeated Deonna Purrazzo

Marti Belle defeated ODB after Spud interfered. They did a vignette where Belle agreed to be his girlfriend earlier.

ODB defeated Spud.

Winners battled in a gauntlet.

Madison Rayne defeated Angelina Love to become the Knockouts Queen.


----------



## mrfaafs (Jan 13, 2013)

virus21 said:


> TNA One Night Only Knockouts Knockdown Pay Per View Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veda Scott, Scarlett Bordeaux, and MAXINE?!? :agree::ex::cheer:woolcock

EDIT: This show, more than likely, won't air until November.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

She might be at a store near you. :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

virus21 said:


> TNA One Night Only Knockouts Knockdown Pay Per View Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maxine ::banderas :banderas :banderas

I didn't know she still wrestle.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Man, that ONO show has potential to be 10x worse than last year's. How stellar.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Maxine!!!

I hope they sign her full time, loved her on NXT with creepy Curtis, Kaitlyn & Bateman.


In NXT Diva gimmick news

_- WWE NXT Diva "The Princess of Staten Island" Carmella has been paired with Big Cass. It's possible that Enzo Amore will be put with them when he returns soon. No word yet on when Enzo is returning but we do know that injured NXT talents Enzo and Scott Dawson have been working out in the ring lately._


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Might watch TNA specifically for Maxine.

Also Big Cass gettin' SAWFT.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Man, that ONO show has potential to be 10x worse than last year's. How stellar.


Last year show wasn't that bad.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Maxine!!!
> 
> I hope they sign her full time, loved her on NXT with creepy Curtis, Kaitlyn & Bateman.
> 
> ...


Becky Lynch is possibly being teamed with Bayley going by the past few house shows, also, but Alexa Bliss also teamed with Bayley a lot at house shows leading up to her debut and she's debuted solo, so it's possible Bayley is the go to face Diva to team with for the newer Divas, for a house show match.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

virus21 said:


> TNA One Night Only Knockouts Knockdown Pay Per View Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wall No buys. Might catch of few of these on a stream of something.


Spoiler



Dat Spud :mark:
Expecting me to pay $15 for Velvet Sky vs Reby Sky :lel


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Ass kada


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Alexa Bliss & her Mother!!!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Alexa Bliss & her Mother!!!





RKO361 said:


>


So adorable  In love.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Damn, Rebecca Knox/Becky Lynch's mom was quite the looker in her day. Guess that's where she gets her looks from.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Alexa's mom looks incredibly young.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RKO361 said:


>


Boosh.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Where are the eva/summer gif's ? I NEED them :zayn3


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

No gifs of Summer, but here is Eva!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ithil said:


> Damn, Rebecca Knox/Becky Lynch's mom was quite the looker in her day. Guess that's where she gets her looks from.


Very pretty indeed.



Freeway.86 said:


>


Fuck!:banderas


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my Koht :banderas Lawd have mercy


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Eva looking straight up flawless.

Bet Becky's mom is rocking some awesome 70s bush.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

fuckin eva bama4


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Fucking londrick, I was gonna make that my sig :kobe


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Alexa Bliss & her Mother!!!


LOL what the fuck?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

NAITCH said:


> Fucking londrick, I was gonna make that my sig :kobe


*Use one of these:*


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sure thats not Alexa's sister?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Sure thats not Alexa's sister?


:lel


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Sure thats not Alexa's sister?


Nope, she posted it on mothers day and tagged it as her mother.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Becky Lynch(Rebecca Knox) is a Rosebud on Raw tonight as well as Chastity Taylor(Shine Ring Announcer) & D'Arcy Dixon(Indie Wrestler)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Becky Lynch:wall


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Total Divas 5/11 - Was MMA Trainer from Baywatch?*

Hi,

I was watching Total Divas on 5/11, was the MMA trainer Jeremy Jackson (working with Cameron/Ariane) the son from Baywatch?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Alexa Bliss & her Mother!!!


No fucking way...


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Alexa Bliss & her Mother!!!


MILF AND HNNNG


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

HusbandAJLee said:


>


AJ looks bored as hell.

For fuck sake Punk, take her somewhere fancy.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Rebel


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

dat pig nose :jaydamn


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Dat butterface tho


----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Alexa Bliss is amazing.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

CM12Punk said:


> Dat butterface tho


That giel in TNA is wonky.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Libertine. said:


> Alexa Bliss is amazing.


I agree. Hope she keeps improving.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

No one talks enough about Trish Stratus. The hottest body to ever appear in the WWE. SMH.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm loving me some Rebel.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

TNA=Total Nonstop ASS


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Renee has the best facial expressions, seems like a classy lady too


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Holy ass shot.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


OH Lord :banderas

Eva is by far the best in the world currently, no one is close


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Nikki kada


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


>


Jesus fucking dickballs. BITW


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

2/10 dirty armpit crease would not bang


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Robbie said:


> 2/10 dirty armpit crease would not bang


There are guys that would bang her dirty armpit crease. :draper2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RED is as fierce is ever.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

He is obviously joking


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo and Alexa at house show as rosebuds.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

he looks like a nerd with that haircut.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

hate to be part of the psychotic problem but Doc Gallows in the background, what might be Jessicka Havok in the front, & back of Bully Ray's head in the pic too. Seems like a choice party. 8*D

k, lets go back to real WAGG having to post JoJo and it getting no sold b/c she's worthless.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> hate to be part of the psychotic problem but Doc Gallows in the background, what might be Jessicka Havok in the front, & back of Bully Ray's head in the pic too. Seems like a choice party. 8*D
> 
> k, lets go back to real WAGG having to post JoJo and it getting no sold b/c she's worthless.


It's Luke Gallows & Amber O'Neal's wedding


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Can always count on Hail to be right there after every JoJo post to make sure I know how much he hates her. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hate is much too intense of a word just to say I like taking the piss out of the scenario b/c I find her incredibly unattractive, but you know it, man.

:hayley3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well last time, you told me to stop trolling, so I guess I can see you same time next post?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh hell yeah. Same response, same general section.

this works if you remember the Stone Cold line I'm dishing out.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> It's Luke Gallows & Amber O'Neal's wedding


Yep. Looks like some of the guests were (from what I saw on Twitter) Punk & AJ, Bully Ray, and Velvet & Angelina among others. Apparently, it did in fact take place in Florida, so that explains the amount of TNA talent there.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Those Aksana thighs :nice


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

RKO361 said:


>


Nikki Bella right?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Nikki Bella right?


Yes it is.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Morrison17 said:


>


:moyes1


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

is that a reference to knowing Roman can't miss w/a Superman punch when it comes to that jaw?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Some AJ:


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Maryse kada. Still can't believe that frogface is making you scream. :sadpanda


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Do you guys have the hots for Alexa Bliss already, btw? I know she's good looking but she is a god awful wrestler. Barely better than Eva, honestly. Shouldn't have been called up. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

oh yeah she's pretty awful.

emphasis on pretty


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Don't think she is attractive at all.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Paige with fans: (from twitter)


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

LMAO looks like Paige could beat that dude up pretty bad :lol


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

wonder with what nerd she's fucking with.











dem titties :homer Nikki the GOAT!!!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

MADDOXITRON said:


> Do you guys have the hots for Alexa Bliss already, btw? I know she's good looking but she is a god awful wrestler. Barely better than Eva, honestly. Shouldn't have been called up. :side:


She's been wrestling for 8 months, of course she's green. She's also not "called up", she's on NXT. You know, developmental.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Ithil said:


> She's been wrestling for 8 months, of course she's green. She's also not "called up", she's on NXT. You know, developmental.


Developmental -> Televised Developmental -> Main Roster

You still get called up from developmental to be televised.
She wasn't ready for that.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

She is rather unready indeed, maybe she was debuted too soon, but dude I seriously don't even imagine her as just "barely" better than Eva Marie. For what she's worth, she's quite a lot better. At least the way I see it.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Alexa Bliss >>>>> Eva Marie already, though she's still obviously very very green.

Barely better than Eva??


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

MADDOXITRON said:


> Developmental -> Televised Developmental -> Main Roster
> 
> You still get called up from developmental to be televised.
> She wasn't ready for that.


How else is she going to improve? The best way to improve is to have matches. She's also charismatic enough to make up for her weak wrestling for the time being.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's pretty funny, because I'm pretty sure if Eva could at least work a match at Alexa's level, WWE would probably put the title on her. The only reason she hasn't won the title yet is probably because she's probably worse than Veronica Lane.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Million Dollar question. Is Eva Marie worse than Jackie Gayda-Haas?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm sorry but I had to google that name :lol





  :clap Eva


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I've been trying to find the full video for that Bradshaw/Trish vs Nowinski/Jackie match for a while :lmao :lmao

Absolutely hilarious :lol


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

How long has it been since we've seen Eva wrestle though? :draper2



Ithil said:


> How else is she going to improve? The best way to improve is to have matches. She's also charismatic enough to make up for her weak wrestling for the time being.


They have matches that don't get televised. It's not like you're on TV when you have your first match ever. :lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oxi, you're not really gonna defend Eva to that much of an extent, are you? 

The girl has had quite a bit of televised matches and a recent report saying she couldn't even ref. Sure she's a recent model turned Diva, but she's on the shows that matter consistently and works live events/house shows. She's put way above NXT developmental (a spot at MANIA 30) when she's worse than everyone in NXT developmental.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Eva is WOAT. Oxi pls go :lol


Recently she attended some UFC event and was interviewed. She called the UFC fighters "superstars" :lmao :lmao fpalm


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Alexa looks ready to me. Ready for my cock that is.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

MADDOXITRON said:


> How long has it been since we've seen Eva wrestle though? :draper2


Well, she special guest referees a match on Smackdown! and I heard she sucks at that too. :lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oxi, you're not really gonna defend Eva to that much of an extent, are you?
> 
> The girl has had quite a bit of televised matches and a recent report saying she couldn't even ref. Sure she's a recent model turned Diva, but she's on the shows that matter consistently and works live events/house shows. She's put way above NXT developmental (a spot at MANIA 30) when she's worse than everyone in NXT developmental.


Sounds like someone's butt hurt JoJo got dropped from the main roster and Total Divas. :ti



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Recently she attended some UFC event and was interviewed. She called the UFC fighters "superstars" :lmao :lmao fpalm


And? That's just nitpicking. 



ATF said:


> She is rather unready indeed, maybe she was debuted too soon, but dude I seriously don't even imagine her as just "barely" better than Eva Marie. For what she's worth, she's quite a lot better. At least the way I see it.


Eva's one of the best divas they have right now, in no way is this Alexa woman better than her in any capacity.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Oxi, you're not really gonna defend Eva to that much of an extent, are you?
> 
> The girl has had quite a bit of televised matches and a recent report saying she couldn't even ref. Sure she's a recent model turned Diva, but she's on the shows that matter consistently and works live events/house shows. She's put way above NXT developmental (a spot at MANIA 30) when she's worse than everyone in NXT developmental.


No I'm not, but excusing Bliss just because she's on NXT not Raw is stupid. Yea, Eva shouldn't be on Raw, but Bliss shouldn't be televised either. She didn't deserve to get called up to televised NXT before half the other developmental divas.

Cool, she's cute, adorable, whatever, but all she can do in the ring is waste time with overused pins and a flip. The flip's good but it ain't saving her.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

She's got good charisma and a lovable personality. Maybe make her a valet or something, while she keeps perfecting her craft at the Performance Center? 

Personally, didn't mind her debut performance so much, and the Charlotte vs Bliss match wasn't good obviously but to be expected tbh. Let's see a few more performances and see what she can do.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:ann1

Sadly her 'personality' and 'likeability' will actually take her further than she should get with her abysmal lack of _current_ talent. :side:

I swear if she gets a heavy push before Sasha or Bayley... I know it's unlikely but I fuckern swear...

I MEAN JUST









_OOOOOOOOOOH YEEEEEEAHHHHHHHHH_.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao You Eva Haters find ways to out do yourselves each week


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Sasha :homer

Am I the only one who doesn't give a shit about Bliss?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

William Murderface said:


> Sasha :homer
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn't give a shit about Bliss?


I don't. Her look reminds me of Kelly Kelly and I'm already not fond of her for that. :draper2


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Nostalgia said:


> I don't. Her look reminds me of Kelly Kelly and I'm already not fond of her for that. :draper2


Thank you! As soon as I saw her I got that Kelly vibe as well.

I knew you were a smart man Nostalgia


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Same Murderface, dont find her attactive at all, and from the sounds of it she is utter shit in ring BUT of course you far far better than Eva because "clueless" looking model= bad and Eva is the ONLY model in the wwe currently :banderas


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

NAITCH said:


> Same Murderface, dont find her attactive at all, and from the sounds of it she is utter shit in ring BUT of course you far far better than Eva because "clueless" looking model= bad and Eva is the ONLY model in the wwe currently :banderas


I'm the only one saying that here. I thought you didn't value my opinion because everything I like is WOAT and everything I dislike is GOAT.
:brodgers


And yea she does look like a shorter, more fit, KK.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm surprised her name isn't Alexa Alexa :side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MADDOXITRON said:


> No I'm not, but excusing Bliss just because she's on NXT not Raw is stupid. Yea, Eva shouldn't be on Raw, but Bliss shouldn't be televised either. She didn't deserve to get called up to televised NXT before half the other developmental divas.
> 
> Cool, she's cute, adorable, whatever, but all she can do in the ring is waste time with overused pins and a flip. The flip's good but it ain't saving her.


I do think she's cute, but I didn't excuse her in ring ability, she's in there at least executing some stuff and working the matches decently to the end (watchable basically). I made a post about that in the NXT thread. Comparing her or even putting Eva's exposure/ability on the same level as each other is silly. 

And even as a Eva hater, I still give her the benefit of the doubt at times, which is more than can be said about other haters. :draper2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

That's good news then since WWE almost made Kelly Kelly the face of the division :lol :side:

Hoping Bliss doesn't make the rollup her finisher though :lol


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Kelly 2.0 fpalm

Eva is clearly the most awful wrestler out of all the divas, that's not even debatable.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

NAITCH said:


> :lmao You Eva Haters find ways to out do yourselves each week


Not their fault Eva trolls them with her gimmick.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Indeed, God dammit she is perfect :banderas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

William Murderface said:


> Thank you! As soon as I saw her I got that Kelly vibe as well.


And what's with the name Alexa Bliss? Sounds like a tacky pornstar name, although to be fair she's not the only one who has a name that resembles a pornstar. :side: 


William Murderface said:


> I knew you were a smart man Nostalgia


You didn't need proof of that. You already knew that. 8*D


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Nostalgia said:


> And what's with the name Alexa Bliss? Sounds like a tacky pornstar name, although to be fair she's not the only one who has a name that resembles a pornstar. :side:
> 
> 
> You didn't need proof of that. You already knew that. 8*D


Don't you dare slander the name of Summer Rae :HHH2


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Summer Rae and Sasha Banks have the best divas names bar none.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> That's good news then since WWE almost made Kelly Kelly the face of the division :lol :side:
> 
> Hoping Bliss doesn't make the rollup her finisher though :lol


She does a twisting splash from the top rope as her finisher.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHHGame78 said:


> She does a twisting splash from the top rope as her finisher.


haven't see it yet. Has she done it yet? Or has it been shown in a vid yet? I should say


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> haven't see it yet. Has she done it yet? Or has it been shown in a vid yet? I should say


NXT Live events. Here are the pics.

http://alexa-bliss.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=181


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen pics. Hope to see it on air at some point.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Even Flow said:


>


Those thighs are huge but she still has a gap :faint:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> That's good news then since WWE almost made Kelly Kelly the face of the division :lol :side:
> 
> Hoping Bliss doesn't make the rollup her finisher though :lol


Kelly got over with the crowd and was not that bad in the ring was she great NO but sh ewas not terrible either. Which is why she was the face of the division at one point.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Kelly... WAS terrible. Sure, one of the hottest bodies ever in WWE, but no other redeeming qualities other that. She had her in-ring moments - match w/Beth at SummerSlam '11 being one - but overall, she sucked.

And even still, as far as I'm concerned, she was still much better than Eva. And so is Alexa, regardless of how green she *currently* is. And haters gon hate.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Lana laying naked in bed after having sex.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Kelly got over with the crowd and was not that bad in the ring was she great NO but sh ewas not terrible either. Which is why she was the face of the division at one point.


She was completely terrible in the ring. She was the face of the division because Vince liked her. You can listen to Kaitlyn's shoot to learn about that, Vince's idea of the perfect female talent is Kelly Kelly.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


*Changes pants* My cock is ready for her ass.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

:shocked:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HornyforStratus said:


> :shocked:


:dance:dance


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I do think she's cute, but I didn't excuse her in ring ability, she's in there at least executing some stuff and working the matches decently to the end (watchable basically). I made a post about that in the NXT thread. Comparing her or even putting Eva's exposure/ability on the same level as each other is silly.
> 
> And even as a Eva hater, I still give her the benefit of the doubt at times, which is more than can be said about other haters. :draper2


It's barely watchable honestly. If I didn't watch NXT because I enjoy critiquing and discussing similar things I wouldn't watch her at all, just like Eva, and I rarely miss out on divas matches.

It's not like I want her to fail or anything, she seems like with more time she could actually be one of the most gifted females in WWE today, but she just doesn't deserve TV time yet.



HornyforStratus said:


> *Changes pants* My cock is ready for her ass.


Let's make this discussion thread more discussion and less _dirty talk_ pls, keep it in your mind. :agree:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Kelly got over with the crowd and was not that bad in the ring was she great NO but sh ewas not terrible either. Which is why she was the face of the division at one point.



She couldn't even run the ropes lol wtf you on about :lol

Not to mention her epic acting chops :lmao

But yeah, her and Sable are Vince's idea of the perfect woman.


EDIT: Kelly running the ropes. Never gets old :lol


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Lana is wonderful. 

My current favorite on the main roster as in terms of who i'd like to have sex with the most is as follows:

Layla
Nikki Bella
Lana










Brie Bella


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Lana gon' Lana.

Oh, and how cool that Rusev is a Real fan. :bramble

EDIT: Btw, those Alexa pics I haven't said anything about I don't know why...

:banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Morrison17 said:


>


Real Madrid :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Kaitlyn :moyes1


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

HornyforStratus said:


> :shocked:


Oh fuck yes.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> She couldn't even run the ropes lol wtf you on about :lol
> 
> Not to mention her epic acting chops :lmao
> 
> ...


The most amazing thing about this is that these are gif from her late career. You know you're bad when you still can't run the ropes after seven years of daily training and touring.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

https://vine.co/v/MX3nbl5JzzZ

Punk acknowledges his engagement to AJ for the first time. Lucky guy.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

So yeah God bless Paige!

https://twitter.com/ScoglioSpeaks/status/467777628599246848


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ithil said:


> https://vine.co/v/MX3nbl5JzzZ
> 
> Punk acknowledges his engagement to AJ for the first time. Lucky guy.


Inb4 all the kiddies on Tumblr go "AWWW!" and shit over it.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ithil said:


> https://vine.co/v/MX3nbl5JzzZ
> 
> Punk acknowledges his engagement to AJ for the first time. Lucky guy.


How sweet, wish them all the best.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Not run the ropes funny since she can and even McCool credited her for improving but hey what does McCool know right.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Not run the ropes funny since she can and even McCool credited her for improving but hey what does McCool know right.


They literally just showed gifs of her in her later part of her career barely gazing the ropes. How can you still say she can run them?:|


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Alexa needs to strip like Kelly Kellly.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


>


Lana... :woolcock


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RKO361 said:


>


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


>


Have her boobs gotten bigger or is it just the top?


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

who cares about her wrestling?


























Kelly's a fucking idol for giving us so much material. I wish i could lick her.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HornyforStratus said:


> She made me so fucking horny countless times


I could only imagine how you'd react if you met these Divas IRL. :troll


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> I could only imagine how you'd react if you met these Divas IRL. :troll


Probably wet myself.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HornyforStratus said:


> Probably wet myself.


:lmao I rest my case.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

I've dreamed about eating those boobs and getting them from behind many times, but i would be a chicken if i ever meet them. :lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

alright, calm down


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HornyforStratus said:


> I've dreamed about eating those boobs and getting them from behind many times, but i would be a chicken if i ever meet them. :lol





Cleavage said:


> alright, calm down


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I wonder if AJ actually enjoys these sports games that they seem to go to weekly.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

HornyforStratus said:


> I've dreamed about eating those boobs and getting them from behind many times, but i would be a chicken if i ever meet them. :lol



Get a girlfriend mate wtf :lmao :lmao


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> I wonder if AJ actually enjoys these sports games that they seem to go to weekly.


That's what I wondered as well on the last pic of them at Blackhawks game, she probably hates it but really want to tag along him.

Or maybe she likes it but never told Punk she's a Yankees/Rangers fan. unk


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Café de René said:


> That's what I wondered as well on the last pic of them at Blackhawks game, she probably hates it but really want to tag along him.
> 
> Or maybe she likes it but never told Punk she's a Yankees/Rangers fan. unk


Nah Nobody likes the rangers


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Rosa Mendes joins Total Divas Cast for Season 3*

_Former model and WWE Diva Rosa Mendes joins the cast for season three. A veteran of the Divas Division since 2006, Rosa has spent the past year with her eyes on the cast of "Total Divas." Now that she’s one of them, there is no telling what may happen next._


Any hopes of her being released when her contract ends just went up in smoke :cuss:


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *Rosa Mendes joins Total Divas Cast for Season 3*
> 
> _Former model and WWE Diva Rosa Mendes joins the cast for season three. A veteran of the Divas Division since 2006, Rosa has spent the past year with her eyes on the cast of "Total Divas." Now that she’s one of them, there is no telling what may happen next._
> 
> ...


I was hoping for Layla. Or really anyone besides Rosa.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuckin' Rosa UGH!


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Barbie just looks like she enjoys doing it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo had her first singles match at a recent house show, and did some more mic work at another. 











































































































JoJo came out a bit short on her match, but the article said that that people who took the pics said JoJo did quite well in the ring. :agree:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Any Kelly is good to me more please.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^^^


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:homer


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> JoJo had her first singles match at a recent house show, and did some more mic work at another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forget Jojo, I wanna see Kendall in NXT NOW! :agree:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Forget Jojo, I wanna see Kendall in NXT NOW! :agree:


This! Been waiting to see Kendall for awhile now.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Kendall's gear looks great. Much improved on her earlier gear.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Forget Jojo, I wanna see Kendall in NXT NOW! :agree:


Not too familiar with her, besides recognizing the name. How has she been doing in her training?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Not too familiar with her, besides recognizing the name. How has she been doing in her training?


People keep mentioning that her kicks look vicious compared to Bryan.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Kendall looks fine as hell, and I like the gear as well. Promising !


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Summer has no top lip :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rumor has it, the pigtail goddess may be returning post wedding. Can't wait. 

Kate and AJ might as well have a joint wedding. :lol


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

NXT Tampa 04.11.14


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

^ Paige looks great as always!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Becky Lynch & Paige :banderas


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Nikki :banderas


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

It's hard to hate Nikki sometimes.



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> NXT Tampa 04.11.14


What toaster was this shot with?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

The Nikki Bella pic most be fake!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

^ :ti


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Gametoo said:


> The Nikki Bella pic most be fake!


These shoots were done when they were gone from WWE.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

Lol Eva looks like a drag queen.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

_*- WWE NXT Divas Bayley and Becky Lynch are now wearing matching outfits and doing synchronized tag team moves. They are being groomed as regulars to feud with Charlotte and Sasha Banks now that other Divas have moved on to the main roster.*_

Looks like we'll be seeing Becky debut soon, maybe on next weeks tapings after Takeover? 

:mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Becky and Bayley as a team :mark: :mark: :mark:

Also, Queen Bliss needs to get into a feud


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

and here comes one of my best posts ever


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Layla is so hot.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> These shoots were done when they were gone from WWE.


Her face still looks doctored to me, though.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

RKO361 said:


>


Nikki pre-implants.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> and here comes one of my best posts ever


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


> and here comes one of my best posts ever


Not enough of this exposure on RAW or SD :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

So many sleepless nights just thinking... The things i would do to this tasty body.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Gametoo said:


> The Nikki Bella pic most be fake!


from her instagram.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Charlotte grappling Becky Lynch on last night's NXT house show.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Fucking Perv Vince, i want to be you.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Now a rumor is saying AJ isn't coming back at all. Hope it's troll thou



> According to Dave Scherer of PWInsider.com, AJ Lee is not expected to return to the WWE after her wedding to CM Punk.
> 
> Credit Dave Scherer, PWInsider.com


Not sure who that is that made the report, but I have a hard time believing this.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

PROVE IT said:


> Now a rumor is saying AJ isn't coming back at all. Hope it's troll thou
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure who that is that made the report, but I have a hard time believing this.


If it's true, then she's an idiot. Giving up her dream to marry CM Punk and sit at home with him doing nothing.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Last Word (Apr 15, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


>


Wow Look at her Rack Man bama4


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> If it's true, then she's an idiot. Giving up her dream to marry CM Punk and sit at home with him doing nothing.


Do you know them personally?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Karma101 said:


> Do you know them personally?


Obviously not.
But if she leaves WWE because she's marrying Punk then that's an idiotic move IMO.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Maybe it's her dream to get married and have babies? :draper2

Why is it idiotic? She and Punk have both achieved everything career wise (except main eventing Mania for Punker :lol), they probably made enough money to last their lives without working again, and now wanna settle down and not put their bodies through more damage? If I had that option, I'd settle down :draper2


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


>


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Maybe it's her dream to get married and have babies? :draper2
> 
> Why is it idiotic? She and Punk have both achieved everything career wise (except main eventing Mania for Punker :lol), they probably made enough money to last their lives without working again, and now wanna settle down and not put their bodies through more damage? If I had that option, I'd settle down :draper2


Maybe I'm not a very romantic person but I wouldn't give up my dream to be at home with a guy. But with that said with his reputation, you wouldn't really want to leave him home alone 6/5 days a week...


In other news.

*Layla's leaving WWE this year?*

_- While in the UK last week, London native Layla spoke to Bang Showbiz about how she would like to host the Strictly Come Dancing TV show. For what it's worth, the article noted that Layla said she wants to return to the UK for good this year._


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

I would be upset if Layla left wwe but it's her choice plus I live in the uk so any show Layla does in the uk I will watch and I will also be a Layla fan for life


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> She and Punk have both achieved everything career wise


Punk has, not AJ.

Yes, she held the title for a long time but she spent that whole time jobbing to the Bellas, working some of the most rushed booking ever with hardly no storylines or proper feuds. That's not my idea of "achieving everything career wise", even for divas standards.

Not to mention, she never worked as a face during the peak of her popularity, which is a complete misuse and a total waste to say the least.

I really think she still has a lot to offer and will be very successful if given the opportunity to work meaningful feuds with some of the NXT talents that are coming along.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

She's achieved everything a diva today can possibly achieve. And she's a far better heel than face. If she returns, great. If not, she's not really missing out on anything.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Short slideshow of Alexa Bliss vs. Kendall Skye with Skye's theme song apparently.
http://instagram.com/p/oY-qEGIzWN/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Trainees be making a move.

Hope they have what it takes bama4


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Short slideshow of Alexa Bliss vs. Kendall Skye with Skye's theme song apparently.
> http://instagram.com/p/oY-qEGIzWN/


http://youtu.be/OJos7KTLue4

This is the song. Would be a good theme if it's indeed what they're using.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


Damn DAT ASS on Kelly.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh that Maryse


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe AJ wants a baby with Punk he isn't exactly getting any younger, also the arse on K2 on the picture above bama


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

PROVE IT said:


> Now a rumor is saying AJ isn't coming back at all. Hope it's troll thou
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure who that is that made the report, but I have a hard time believing this.


That's odd because it contradicts this report:



> - Word is that AJ Lee won't be returning to WWE until after her wedding to CM Punk. She was originally scheduled to be back before June was over but now it looks like she will be back some time between Money In the Bank and SummerSlam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Noelle!


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

Maryse is in the middle Kelly Kelly is on the right.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> Maryse is in the middle Kelly Kelly is on the right.


Great picture


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> Maryse is in the middle Kelly Kelly is on the right.


kada


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kelly's body is probably perfect, like literally.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

K2 is building a brickhouse back there


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

SDR :mark:


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

PROVE IT said:


> Kelly's body is probably perfect, like literally.


I agree


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

when did Kelly get that ass? damn...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:Edit one more.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Loving this thread. (Y)


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

I greatly approve of Paige's new gear.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> Maryse is in the middle Kelly Kelly is on the right.


Best picture like.......ever.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

I need to shower. Now I'm really horny.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Bliss and Becky :banderas


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Thank god for a Summer Rae photo :mark:


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

HornyforStratus said:


> *I need to shower. Now I'm really horny.*


:cuss:
Dude, WTF, no one wants to hear this.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL at some of the captions these people were having for this pic.



> See these asses? You'll never touch em! HA!


:lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Paige looks, err, different in that picture.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Waffelz said:


> Paige looks, err, different in that picture.


How so?


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

King Kai Guy said:


> :cuss:
> Dude, WTF, no one wants to hear this.


You don't get horny? Come on now.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

PROVE IT said:


> LOL at some of the captions these people were having for this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


Bayley slightly bending over :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Is that Aksana to the right of them? in the 81 shirt :ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ... hope she makes a return for Summer Slam.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

PROVE IT said:


> AJ... hope she makes a return for Summer Slam.


:barrett


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

She ain't coming back. He really likes her. I'm surprised by that still, but it's obvious. It would be rather surprising to see two people marry each other and then the wife take off for the road, 300 days a year. So, if he ain't coming back, she ain't coming back.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oakue said:


> She ain't coming back. He really likes her. I'm surprised by that still, but it's obvious. It would be rather surprising to see two people marry each other and then the wife take off for the road, 300 days a year. So, if he ain't coming back, she ain't coming back.


But what about Miz and Maryse?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Well that is a fair point. Maybe she does then.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

AJ will probably stay home to make sure Punk doesn't sleep around :lel


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> AJ will probably stay home to make sure Punk doesn't sleep around :lel


Spoiler Alert....

He will anyway.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Alexa Bliss is hotter than i thought. She needs to strip on tv like Kelly.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Renee kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

God dammit. I'm getting obsessed with Alexa. She's too fucking hot.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

HornyforStratus said:


> Alexa Bliss is hotter than i thought. She needs to strip on tv like Kelly.


And the Kelly comparisons begin :lmao


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

William Murderface said:


> And the Kelly comparisons begin :lmao


No way she does it, though.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

HornyforStratus said:


> No way she does it, though.


What?


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

strip strip!!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


Holy mother of gawd

:homer :lenny


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Takeover gave us some fucking good times, Paige and Renee stole the show, except from y'know the wrasslin'


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Renee kada


Did she wear shoes this time? :HHH2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Dat Renee


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Back to brunette :homer


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>












Would drink her bath water and like it


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Would drink her bath water and like it[/QUOTE]

:|


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

I think I'm dead. Paige has finally killed me! This is my ghost currently typing. It's been good talking to you all! Safe to say she squats!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Bayley can't be stopped in the booty department, however.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Good lord Paige kada kada kada

Think I died lol.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Oh god, Paige :mark:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Can't complain about that attire being hitched right up.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I dont have words to describe how hot she is and what I would do to her if I had chance


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Freeway.86 said:


> I think I'm dead. Paige has finally killed me! This is my ghost currently typing. It's been good talking to you all! Safe to say she squats!


kadakadakada


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh Lordy Paige :homer


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Pics from last nights NXT Tapings



























Becky :mark:


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Paige doing her best to try and upstage Bayley in the booty department there.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

That Paige pic needs to be on every page of this thread. It's godly.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Morrison17 said:


>


Hendrix kada


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Freeway.86 said:


> I think I'm dead. Paige has finally killed me! This is my ghost currently typing. It's been good talking to you all! Safe to say she squats!


:moyes1 When was this match?


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> Maryse is in the middle Kelly Kelly is on the right.


Maryse is in a much better shape than Kelly.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

BarneyArmy said:


> :moyes1 When was this match?


It was taped last night. Should air in 2 weeks.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

That Paige photo is post of the year material. Well done:clap


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Please tell me this was a taped match. Becky Lynch:mark::mark:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

May I present to you.........the Baileydactyl!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Summer Rae sighting :mark:


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just realized the Paige pic spoiled the PPV match. :lol Guess it was rather obvious they weren't gonna take the title off her so soon. Looks like they're bringing back life to the NXT divas division.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Becky has been a Rosebud for a while now, good to see her finally getting a televised match.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Legasee said:


> Please tell me this was a taped match. Becky Lynch:mark::mark:


Yep, it was against Summer Rae it airs June 26th. :cheer


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

PROVE IT said:


> Just realized the Paige pic spoiled the PPV match. :lol Guess it was rather obvious they weren't gonna take the title off her so soon. Looks like they're bringing back life to the NXT divas division.


They can always edit out the entrance like they did last time when she stil had both titles but got stripped the week before of the NXT womens title. She still had it during the taping but they just never showed it on TV.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


Plastic whore


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Becky Lynch :mark::mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Becky Lynch/Rebecca Knox


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmm Lacey is hot!

This thread needs more KO's! its very WWE DIVA Heavy, can we get some balance?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Those pics are from a 9 min Lacey video which i can't find anywhere online. It's been completely erased from the web. Fuck!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Blackhawks (N)


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Stephanie's ass tonight was just :banderas.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm depressed thinking about how good we used to have it around 2006 with Lita nearly showing her whole juicy tits on every raw, kelly Kelly stripping on ECW and what we get now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Even Flow said:


>


I know duck lips are frowned upon, but she looks fucking adorable here.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DAT Paige!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


DAT Phone case. :banderas


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Look...AJ turned into a lion:










Punker needs to cut his dreads. Jesus look is bad.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>














Even Flow said:


>


This how porn starts.... :ex:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Damien said:


> This how porn starts.... :ex:


And who's the blonde in the red tank top?


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

hbgoo1975 said:


> And who's the blonde in the red tank top?


Noelle Foley if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Legasee said:


> DAT Paige!


:mark:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> And who's the blonde in the red tank top?


Noelle Foley


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Scarlett :mark:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Kaitlyn just posted this on Twitter.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

^^^^^DAMN!!


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> Kaitlyn just posted this on Twitter.


Holy Fuck. The only thing I can say to this is that's it's time to fap.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> Kaitlyn just posted this on Twitter.


BRB Ejaculating


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damien said:


>


Foley should go ahead and have more daughters tbh.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Damien said:


>


Future pornstar


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

had this made up for the Nikki Bella thread and thought I would dump it here too, enjoy


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Damien said:


>


Noelle is perfect.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Gross. Looks 11.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

celeste bonin son


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Damien said:


>


noelle kada


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

HornyforStratus said:


> Gross. Looks 11.


Where do you live that 11 year olds look like that?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

HornyforStratus said:


> Gross. Looks 11.


What the fuck kind of 11 year olds live near you?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^
Oh Lord :banderas


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jesus.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Does Foley's daughter have any interest in the business?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


Legit built like her dad.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damien said:


> :mark:


Is this Metlife? If so, would have loved to get a picture with her. 



> Does Foley's daughter have any interest in the business?


Surely she still has nightmares of watching her dad get beaten the hell out of with a steel chair to the head several times by The Rock. :side:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Morrison17 said:


>


MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TNA! TNA! TNA! 

Scarlett & Velvet :banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Damien said:


>


Mrs Foley's Baby Boy's Baby Girl is cute. Please let her be over 18


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Bad For Business said:


> Mrs Foley's Baby Boy's Baby Girl is cute. Please let her be over 18


I think she's 19 or 20.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

Where abouts is that Scarlett/Velvet picture from? Need to see!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So Scarlett made a TNA and WWE appearance? :clap moving up.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Where abouts is that Scarlett/Velvet picture from? Need to see!!!!


It's from TNA Knockouts Knockdown ONO event. It will be released in july or august.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh, thought that was their recent ep.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Renee kada


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damien said:


>


Paige :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Candice kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Damien said:


>


:homer
Thank god she doesn't look anything like Foley.


----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

don't know how a fat fuck like Foley and a ugly cow like his wife could make this baby. Bitch looks gorgeous but she's still a slut and a ring rat for fucking every stupid twit like Frank the Clown.

Time to fap Taeler.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Morrison17 said:


>


Taeler Hendrix :trips5


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

_- WWE NXT Divas Carmella and Devin Taylor made their in-ring debuts at last night's NXT live event in Tampa. Carmella picked up the win. Carmella is the former Leah Van Damme and uses a "Princess of Staten Island" gimmick. She was paired up with Big Cass recently. Devin is the former Brittany Fetkin and has been doing backstage interviews and ring announcing for several months._


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Paige :banderas


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Look what Trish is showing


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rocky. said:


> don't know how a fat fuck like Foley and a ugly cow like his wife could make this baby. Bitch looks gorgeous but she's still a slut and a ring rat for fucking every stupid twit like Frank the Clown.
> 
> Time to fap Taeler.


damn dude.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

DemBoy said:


> :homer
> Thank god she doesn't look anything like Foley.


I've read that Foley's wife used to be a model. I guess Mrs. Foley's baby boy can has all the right moves.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## EzraBenjamin (May 9, 2014)

Keeping Up With the Kardashians returns June 8, only on E!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


Need more:banderas


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Legasee said:


> Need more:banderas


I don't think the guys on this forum could handle that!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

We could try lol.


----------



## Wazo (May 7, 2009)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Legasee said:


> Need more:banderas


yes please. When is this photoshoot going to be released?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

islesfan13 said:


> yes please. When is this photoshoot going to be released?


It's a WWE Magazine shoot that she shot last week, so maybe within the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Rocky. said:


> don't know how a fat fuck like Foley and a ugly cow like his wife could make this baby. Bitch looks gorgeous but she's still a slut and a ring rat for fucking every stupid twit like Frank the Clown.
> 
> Time to fap Taeler.


..."ugly cow"? Foley's wife was a model as a career, she's a gorgeous woman. And Foley was a handsome guy in his youth, before he got all torn up, and heavy. I don't know why you seem to think "fat" is genetic.


----------



## Cohle (Jun 8, 2014)

Kaitlyn is amazing!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Cohle (Jun 8, 2014)

I like fake tits but I LOVE the natural ones. Glad that K2 didn't got the fake ones.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Morrison17 said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Just more proof that Kaitlyn leaving the WWE was the right move bama4


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Dat Kelly perfection.

Velvet and Taryn kissing perfection. 

Kaitlyn wow damn.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


>


Perfection


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Dat perfection named Barbie.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


>


Do I even ask why? :draper2


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Those breasts need to be on my mouth.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Winning


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Damien has a obsession with posting pics of Foley's daughter. 8*D


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Damien has a obsession with posting pics of Foley's daughter. 8*D


:mark::dance:mark:


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Eva :homer4


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Rocky. (Jun 5, 2014)

wanna blow loads on Eva's tits, Maryse's face and Noelle's vagina.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Renee :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>





Even Flow said:


>


:shawn liking what I'm seeing


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>





Even Flow said:


>


Eva & Maryse :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Hey! Bill Demott!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Renee kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Fact of the day: There is no such thing as too much Eva


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Café de René said:


>


Bayley :nice


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

http://instagram.com/p/o98DMWQzuJ/#

Summer Rae making an entrance with Ziggler


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Found this on twitter.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> http://instagram.com/p/o98DMWQzuJ/#
> 
> Summer Rae making an entrance with Ziggler


This might be the greatest thing ever


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> http://instagram.com/p/o98DMWQzuJ/#
> 
> Summer Rae making an entrance with Ziggler


:wall

Please make that happen on TV.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eve could have been legend status by now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Freeway.86 said:


> Found this on twitter.


DAT Paige!:banderas


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

My body's ready for those tits. Yum.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Café de René said:


>


DEVIN :sodone


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

HornyforStratus said:


> Those breasts need to be on my mouth.


Trish is the HOAT.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

God Damn, does Kaitlyn just sit in front of her mirror taking selfies all day ? Not complaining but :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

NAITCH said:


> God Damn, does Kaitlyn just sit in front of her mirror taking selfies all day ? Not complaining but :lol


I guess that's part of her job to promote both her clothing line and her husband's nutrition brand.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kaitlyn again kada


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Haven't seen this anywhere. Thought it was kinda obvious so I made it.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Even Flow said:


>


Cute.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


SO FUCKING PISSED OFF RIGHT NOW. I'm going to stop all tension by imagining i'm touching that body slowly with my fingers, pinning her against the wall and playing with those tits for hours.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Even Flow said:


>


:lenny

Looking good.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Courtney Santos ‏@CeeRawww 14 h

For anyone that watches wresting I just did CM punk and AJ lees marriage license.

Courtney Santos @CeeRawww · 10 h
My last tweet is doing numbers and the funny thing is I didn't even know who they were at first cuz I don't keep up with wrestling.


Rumors said they getting married Friday the 13th


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


> Courtney Santos ‏@CeeRawww 14 h
> 
> For anyone that watches wresting I just did CM punk and AJ lees marriage license.
> 
> ...


fpalm


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

HornyforStratus said:


> SO FUCKING PISSED OFF RIGHT NOW. I'm going to stop all tension by imagining i'm touching that body slowly with my fingers, pinning her against the wall and playing with those tits for hours.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HornyforStratus said:


> SO FUCKING PISSED OFF RIGHT NOW. I'm going to stop all tension by imagining i'm touching that body slowly with my fingers, pinning her against the wall and playing with those tits for hours.


:duck


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

swagger_JOBS said:


> fpalm


Getting married friday 13th looks like typical CM Punk move


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Do you think Ziggler/Summer Rae will be tagging in the near future? They have been at House Shows, so hopefully. \o/


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HornyforStratus said:


> SO FUCKING PISSED OFF RIGHT NOW. I'm going to stop all tension by imagining i'm touching that body slowly with my fingers, pinning her against the wall and playing with those tits for hours.


This dude is on another level. Reminds me of that one guy that would always talk about sucking on toes and shit.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

4hisdamnself said:


> Courtney Santos ‏@CeeRawww 14 h
> 
> For anyone that watches wresting I just did CM punk and AJ lees marriage license.
> 
> ...




Punk just HAS to do it on Friday the 13th doesn't he? :lmao


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, she looks so different in this pick. I didn't realise that she changed that much for only 2 years. 


>


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

We guys are all the same, i just say things the others are afraid of saying. The reason we come to these threads is because we're all horny bastards. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

H.I.M. said:


> This dude is on another level. Reminds me of that one guy that would always talk about sucking on toes and shit.


They will never be as creepy as that guy who posted edited pics of divas wearing some kind of robotic bondage devices on their faces.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


Perfection


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

HornyforStratus said:


> SO FUCKING PISSED OFF RIGHT NOW. I'm going to stop all tension by imagining i'm touching that body slowly with my fingers, pinning her against the wall and playing with those tits for hours.


WHAT ARE YOU?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> http://instagram.com/p/o98DMWQzuJ/#
> 
> Summer Rae making an entrance with Ziggler


They definitely look good together. Hope they make it happen.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Perfection


Don't get me wrong, i would eat those tits in seconds, but her boring face in every photo kills me.


----------



## mrfaafs (Jan 13, 2013)

HornyforStratus said:


> We guys are all the same, i just say things the others are afraid of saying. The reason we come to these threads is because we're all horny bastards. Nothing wrong with that.


Have you ever thought of why people don't say the things you're saying? It's because people don't want to sound like creepy bastards.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

mrfaafs said:


> Have you ever thought of why people don't say the things you're saying? It's because people don't want to sound like creepy bastards.


Exactly. Saying these things in yer head is completely different than taking the time to type them into an internet forum.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

saw this on a forum...










yes, old pic, but a full well worked match needs to happen. :zayn3

Can't believe nobody recorded something like this.


----------



## Stephen630 (Feb 12, 2014)

I can't wait to see them actually have a feud.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Eva Marie photos*

Where are these "risky" photos they were speaking of on Total Divas? (sorry if I am late to this topic, but I never saw these pics)


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie photos*

I think this should be in the women of wrestling section? The people there can give you a definitive answer


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Eva Marie photos*

Risqué, Del Boy, it's pronounced _risqué_.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Vince McMahon Reportedly Down on Three New WWE Talents*

_-It's said that Vince McMahon, who still makes all the key choices in WWE, is still not completely sold on Bo Dallas, Paige and Adam Rose. Vince is reportedly not the easiest person to get to accept new people as top stars.
_

~ Wrestling Observer Newsletter


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *Vince McMahon Reportedly Down on Three New WWE Talents*
> 
> _-It's said that Vince McMahon, who still makes all the key choices in WWE, is still not completely sold on Bo Dallas, Paige and Adam Rose. Vince is reportedly not the easiest person to get to accept new people as top stars.
> _
> ...


Vince McMahon is also a Senile, Old :cuss: who's time passed him by 10 years ago. Just let HHH do what he needs to do and sit back collect your money old man.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Hades1313 said:


> Exactly. Saying these things in yer head is completely different than taking the time to type them into an internet forum.


Hypocrite.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I have Eva's nudes saved on my phone, if you still want them uploaded ?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

NAITCH said:


> I have Eva's nudes saved on my phone, if you still want them uploaded ?


PM me that


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

_WWE has come to terms on the release of the following competitors as of today, June 12, 2014:

Drew McIntyre
Jinder Mahal
*Aksana*
Curt Hawkins
Theodore Long
Camacho
Brodus Clay
Evan Bourne
Yoshi Tatsu

WWE wishes them the best in all their future endeavors.
_


Why didn't these releases come a few months ago before Rosa was on Total Divas:cuss:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> _WWE has come to terms on the release of the following competitors as of today, June 12, 2014:
> 
> Drew McIntyre
> Jinder Mahal
> ...




Wait, what? 3MB just got killed. Also...weren't Fox and Aksana starting a program together too?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I am going to miss Aksanas thighs


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty upset Aksana is gone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait 3MB and Aksana were both just on Raw this week?

If true I will miss Aksana's thickness :trips5


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

But Rosa Rosa still has a job. DAT logic!:StephenA


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

shocked about aksana


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Legasee said:


> But Rosa Rosa still has a job. DAT logic!:StephenA


Only until Season 3 Total Divas is over.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Legasee said:


> But Rosa Rosa still has a job. DAT logic!:StephenA


Well in her case, its not who you are, its who your fucking


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

an Aksana megapost is neede, someone


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Flux said:


> an Aksana megapost is neede, someone


Could someone pls











:banderas


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Well in her case, its not who you are, its who your fucking


Exactly what I was gonna say.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

NAITCH said:


> I have Eva's nudes saved on my phone, if you still want them uploaded ?


I don't recall her having nudes. Doesn't she only have bikini pictures?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ithil said:


> I don't recall her having nudes. Doesn't she only have bikini pictures?


As far as I know.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


:bow :bo


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Hades1313 said:


> As far as I know.


Well I am all ears as far as a PM, if she supposedly has nudes.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ithil said:


> Well I am all ears as far as a PM, if she supposedly has nudes.


So am I.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Tell me I'm not the first one who saw that and said "Is she wearing anything under that belt?"


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


She is the most perfect girl I've ever seen. :banderas :bow


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ithil said:


> Well I am all ears as far as a PM, if she supposedly has nudes.


add me to that list



Hades1313 said:


> Tell me I'm not the first one who saw that and said "Is she wearing anything under that belt?"


You most certainly are not the only one.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Hades1313 said:


> Tell me I'm not the first one who saw that and said "Is she wearing anything under that belt?"


They do that a lot on purpose with the photoshoots with the title, if the women wears short tights/shorts as attire.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ithil said:


> They do that a lot on purpose with the photoshoots with the title, if the women wears short tights/shorts as attire.


To be fair, those pics are shopped. In the originals you can clearly see AJ's shorts lol


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Freeway.86 said:


> To be fair, those pics are shopped. In the originals you can clearly see AJ's shorts lol


I know that, but it's a lot better this way.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Did this used to be Summer Rae?











http://www.pwpix.net/superstars/d/daniellemoinet/#is-this-summer-rae


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

^^


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> She is the most perfect girl I've ever seen. :banderas :bow


this:clap


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Morrison17 said:


>


Scarlett :mark:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Libertine. (Mar 8, 2013)

Bordeaux on TV now please.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Libertine. said:


> Bordeaux on TV now please.


She's been a rosebud the past couple weeks.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


Cant stand the bella whores. Sleeping to the top.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Y'all think WWE should do a world cup shoot?

Oh, and that last Aksana match on SD?  she was actually showing some heart in that match.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I still truly believe she would have been a porn star or at least done like a playboy tryout or some shit. :banderas


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

HornyforStratus said:


> Cant stand the bella whores. Sleeping to the top.


fpalm


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Eva dancing

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJbDQslUprs


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HornyforStratus said:


> Cant stand the bella whores. Sleeping to the top.


fpalm


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Even Flow said:


>


Brie :mark:



swagger_JOBS said:


> Y'all think WWE should do a world cup shoot?


Surprised they haven't done one yet really, maybe it just didn't occur to them yet or maybe they'll do it for the round of 16 or some shit like that.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


Love Kelly


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


Perfection.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

bama4


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


I need a bath...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


So :nice, it deserves more than just a smiley.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>



Oh Yum Taryn


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rosa looking like she's about to work. *#TOTALDIVAS*


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Masturbation: the primary sexual activity of mankind. In the nineteenth century it was a disease; in the twentieth, it's a cure.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lel

I really just see this thread as eye candy. this section in general tbh.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

This thread reenforces the idea that women were born to please us. That's for sure.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Even Flow said:


>


Damn


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


>


Gotta love Layla at house shows.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Layla Is Magnificent 












swagger_JOBS said:


> Gotta love Layla at house shows.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

WWE.Com have an article up about Alexa Bliss talking about bodybuilding and her struggle with an eating disorder. It's an interesting read. Plus we get a new pic of her.

Little Miss Bliss: The happy tale of Alexa Bliss


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

dat Angelina


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat SoCal Val.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Dat Kelly


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Layla should do porn, just saying.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Layla should do porn, just saying.


You could say this about almost every diva


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Need to lick those tits.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Has these been post before?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, still very nice. Kelly's body just looking AMAZING in that pic.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kaitlyn getting nearer to being married


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> Match 4 (after intermission) - Heather Patera vs. Audrey Marie. This was a really good, stiff match - they both know what they're doing in the ring - it may have been the best match of the night. Heather plays a nasty heel, and Audrey makes a strong babyface. Heather won with a version of a rollup and possible handful of tights. After seeing this match and how well Audrey connected with the crowd, I cannot fathom why WWE let her go – their loss.


WWE still missed out on Audrey. She had some very nice potential. Such a hottie too. :wall


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Even Flow said:


>


No one even close to her, to be honest. Perfection.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


Wonder how many apple crates he's standing on?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Freeway.86 said:


> Wonder how many apple crates he's standing on?


He looked like a kid next to JBL, lol.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

swagger_JOBS said:


> WWE still missed out on Audrey. She had some very nice potential. Such a hottie too. :wall


WWE has Sasha Banks, the best diva in the world.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll try and consider that if AJ Lee leaves the WWE for good.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> Kaitlyn getting nearer to being married


nikkibella.gif


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

http://stillrealtous.com/bully-ray-reveals-tna-knockout-hes-dating/

Bully & Velvet dating? Wow.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

swagger_JOBS said:


> WWE still missed out on Audrey. She had some very nice potential. Such a hottie too. :wall


Agreed. On a side note, I never understood how she was booked so generic in WWE while almost all the divas now in NXT have strong characters and signature stuff. Maybe she signed with them at the wrong moment.

We might see her again if she keeps up the good work on the indies.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> http://stillrealtous.com/bully-ray-reveals-tna-knockout-hes-dating/
> 
> Bully & Velvet dating? Wow.


Haven't clicked the link, but if true, I say wow as well. But good on him, she's banging :woolcock



Café de René said:


> Agreed. On a side note, I never understood how she was booked so generic in WWE while almost all the divas now in NXT have strong characters and signature stuff. Maybe she signed with them at the wrong moment.
> 
> We might see her again if she keeps up the good work on the indies.


She was in FCW with some waste away talent for a good bit, wasn't doing any favors for her, and I don't think HHH was backing things up at the time there. So the stand outs were pretty much Naomi, Kate, AJ, you know. She made it to NXT were later on you had stand outs like Paige and Sofia Cortez, but I guess they thought around that time, they had a good enough roster to not need her anymore.

or

She was probably a victim of that incident with the NXT trainer or whatever harassing the divas.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

To be honest I think Audrey was WWE verison of hardcore country.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah I think there was some incident with Bill DeMott or maybe someone else. Ivelisse, Audrey Marie were let go and a few male superstars too who stood up for them I guess.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> To be honest I think Audrey was WWE verison of hardcore country.


Yet she wasn't really looking or acting country at all when on NXT, which is why her character sucked.

The only interesting moment was when she was featured in a Wyatt vignette. I don't know how that would have turn out but I liked it back then.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sister Abigail :lel


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

swagger_JOBS said:


> She was probably a victim of that incident with the NXT trainer or whatever harassing the divas.


I was sure that was only Bayley. :draper2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MADDOXITRON said:


> I was sure that was only Bayley. :draper2


Remember a report about the divas feeling harassed by one of the trainers, and some dude speaking up for them on twitter but then wanting him to pull back because they didn't want to lose their job.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Café de René said:


> Yet she wasn't really looking or acting country at all when on NXT, which is why her character sucked.
> 
> The only interesting moment was when she was featured in a Wyatt vignette. I don't know how that would have turn out but I liked it back then.


True but in FCW when she debuted she was.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought Velvet was dating Sabin...? I know this was shown on iMPACT when Sabin went heel, but I thought there were reports of them dating long before that. Guess they went their separate ways, then.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

*HOT DIVA PICTURE THREAD !!!!!*

Insert pictures of any of your favourite diva`s. :ex: - :yum: - :faint:

*KELLY KELLY*


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: HOT DIVA PICTURE THREAD !!!!!*

Um...how is this any different than the regular discussion thread?


----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: HOT DIVA PICTURE THREAD !!!!!*

*SUNNY*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: HOT DIVA PICTURE THREAD !!!!!*


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: HOT DIVA PICTURE THREAD !!!!!*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


Only reason to watch 2006 Raw


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Even Flow said:


>


MILF alert


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Imagine licking that entire body and putting your cock around those tits. YUM.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


>


:clap:clap:clap :faint:


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

swagger_JOBS said:


> :clap:clap:clap :faint:


Covering her tits with oreos and them eating them all.


----------



## hornyforsteph (Jun 20, 2014)

swagger_JOBS said:


> :clap:clap:clap :faint:


is she ever going to look like this in the wwe? I love the short tight skirts, but I can't stand the whole russian thing she has going


----------



## hornyforsteph (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: HOT DIVA PICTURE THREAD !!!!!*



HornyforStratus said:


> Only reason to watch 2006 Raw


whenever lita wore that top, she made it so easy for vince to tit fuck her backstage.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


Yes Please


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


Kelly's ass is so underrated, it's right up there with the best of them imo.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


That ass was made to pleasure every men on the planet. This bitch needs to sit on my face.


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Shut the fuck up you fucking awful troll.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Lane said:


> Shut the fuck up you fucking awful troll.


I think he isn't trolling, he is just that creepy when praising women.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

being the guy to ask for a dame to sit on his face meanwhile other people talking about the quality of asses among dames in wrestling past/present is all in the same field of sadness, tbhayley.

vintage WOW section


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

^ The guy is a goldmine for the WOW section



HornyforStratus said:


> Don't get me wrong, i would eat those tits in seconds, but her boring face in every photo kills me.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Goddamit


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> Goddamit


Need to dust it off ;










And people need to stop taking the guy seriously he is ribbing past wow'ers


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Why am i creepy?


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Lane said:


> Shut the fuck up you fucking awful troll.


How am i trolling?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


I'm so horny.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HornyforStratus said:


> How am i trolling?


well, I only called you a troll because of the "are trish's boobs fake" post you made. 

people praise a poster named million dollar prons, when he makes comments just like you, so...:draper2 whatever. Don't think you've dipped into the disturbing "fart/bong" posts we used to get, at least.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

what's with these Horny for diva accounts? I saw hornyforsteph earlier, now there's HornyForStratus? fpalm


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> what's with these Horny for diva accounts? I saw hornyforsteph earlier, now there's HornyForStratus? fpalm


HornyforSeth is next.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

NasNYG567 said:


> Kelly's ass is so underrated, it's right up there with the best of them imo.


Sad thing is because it not the size of Naomi's people really wont say that. But to me its a damn fine ass.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I've never understood the "a great ass has to be HUGE logic", as thats just a nasty look, nice and firm is better.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Unknown, Maryse, Kelly


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

needs more TNA Knockouts in this thread


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Damn Kaitlyn's giving us a hell of a view!


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

:wall


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

why2cj said:


>


Who dat?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

DemBoy said:


> Who dat?


Brittany from TNA.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kaitlyn :banderas


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Sable was underrated. Those grinds :floyd2 She moved that body like she wanted to be bang.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

HornyforStratus said:


> Sable was underrated. Those grinds :floyd2 She moved that body like she wanted to be bang.


Sable underrated? I gotta disagree. She was hugely popular for a couple years there.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

She was. But she now gets treated like she was a scrub.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Unknown, Maryse, Kelly


Dat Kelly


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


She isn't my cup of tea, but I must :clap her marriage and dress. good for her. Would love to see what AJ's dress looked like.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wait :lol had to google AJ back when she was with DB, great stuff.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Freeway.86 said:


> Damn Kaitlyn's giving us a hell of a view!


:moyes1


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Freeway.86 said:


> Damn Kaitlyn's giving us a hell of a view!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

wwe
13 hours ago
[email protected] attempts to keep her cool as she makes her exit in #WWEUniondale! #WWE


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

swagger_JOBS said:


> She isn't my cup of tea, but I must :clap her marriage and dress. good for her. Would love to see what AJ's dress looked like.


Was she even there ? unk2


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

buys


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

If Charlotte lost the mole she'd be much better


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

NAITCH said:


> If Charlotte lost the mole she'd be much better


Agreed


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

NAITCH said:


> If Charlotte lost the mole she'd be much better


Nah she would still look a woman version of her dad.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Need more Torrie Wilson. Those boobs were magnificent.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Wish i could play with Torrie's tits. :costanza


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Café de René said:


> Was she even there ? unk2


At her own wedding... if they even had one :side:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Big E must be really good friends with a lot of the divas.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

swagger_JOBS said:


> At her own wedding... if they even had one :side:


I meant Kaitlyn's wedding, which AJ wasn't attending from the looks of it.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why would Lawler tweet that photo of him checking Paige out? Does he want everyone to know his creepy old habits?


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Waffelz said:


> Why would Lawler tweet that photo of him checking Paige out? Does he want everyone to know his creepy old habits?


It was already circulating so I guess he figured he might as well joke about it.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Torrie makes me so fucking horny.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Inbe4HornyforTorrie


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

CM12Punk said:


> Inbe4HornyforTorrie


Shocked no one has done a "HornyforPunk" account.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Café de René said:


> I meant Kaitlyn's wedding, which AJ wasn't attending from the looks of it.


Yeah, seems like they were getting married too close to one another in date, maybe. 



>


Damn, walking by that would have to look back as much as I friggin can.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

I just wanna touch them, lick them and play with that pair.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


DAT Paige!:bow


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Rahil_Rage (Jun 5, 2014)

ALUNDRA BLAYZE (Madusa)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

http://web.stagram.com/p/750079942423124937_13214517


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The fuck is that?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

AJ's looking great!


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

^
Yowza


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm assuming they're on holiday or on a beach? 'Cuz running with your top off through the streets is pretty lol.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> I'm assuming they're on holiday or on a beach? 'Cuz running with your top off through the streets is pretty lol.


I heard they are on honeymoon in Hawaii


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> I heard they are on honeymoon in Hawaii


How nice for them. And by the looks of that tummy, that probably shuts down the "AJ's pregnant" rumors, at least for a little while.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> How nice for them. And by the looks of that tummy, that probably shuts down the "AJ's pregnant" rumors, at least for a little while.


With her body she could be pregnant for a while before she started to show. Not saying I believe anything until it's confirmed but yeah.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Noelle :banderas


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

HHHGame78 said:


> With her body she could be pregnant for a while before she started to show. Not saying I believe anything until it's confirmed but yeah.


Aren't you not supposed to run like that when you're pregnant though? I wouldn't think pregant women would take the risk even if they could still exercise a little, but then again why would they if they're going to be having a baby soon? I don't know haha I just don't think she's pregnant. Looks good though.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


Got that calendar miss Kelly


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Aren't you not supposed to run like that when you're pregnant though? I wouldn't think pregant women would take the risk even if they could still exercise a little, but then again why would they if they're going to be having a baby soon? I don't know haha I just don't think she's pregnant. Looks good though.


It's not generally the best idea to run even during the first trimester which AJ would obviously be in. Even if you're an experienced runner, it's better to do exercises that are safer for pregnant women.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DAMN EMMA! :trips5


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Leon Knuckles said:


> DAMN EMMA! :trips5


Make up seems a little off to me but usually she looks nice...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Make up seems a little off to me but usually she looks nice...


Didnt notice anything except them tits. Hypnotizing!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Too bad we never saw her whole tits. :cuss:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HornyforStratus said:


> Too bad we never saw her whole tits. :cuss:


They are on the interwebz bruh.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

She calls those her "Emma-plants". :troll


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> They are on the interwebz bruh.


lies


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

HornyforStratus said:


> lies


Um. No it's not.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HornyforStratus said:


> lies


Do you even internet bro?


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Trish never did porn.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

She didnt do porn - but she did nude modeling.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> She didnt do porn - but she did nude modeling.


0_0


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> She didnt do porn - but she did nude modeling.





HornyforStratus said:


> 0_0


How can you have that user name and not know this....fpalm


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ I just wanna take her to Burger King.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> ^ I just wanna take her to Burger King.


And then to bed...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damien said:


>


Foley needs to have more daughters. kada


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Hades1313 said:


> How can you have that user name and not know this....fpalm


Link?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


Candice is such an underrated hottie. And she is also great in the ring.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Look at the curve of Paige's ass!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I love how Emma got the tits and Paige got the ass. They should tag team.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

I tried to like her, but i can't. Paige looks like a kid.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HornyforStratus said:


> I tried to like her, but i can't. Paige looks like a kid.


Are you an older poster? 30-40s? I am 22 and I definitely think she appeals more to my age range, so I can understand.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I love college chicks. We keep getting older, but they stay the same age. :trips5

[I'm 26 btw.]


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Tons of... progress from Paige, I must say!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Those squats help brother.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Freeway.86 said:


> Look at the curve of Paige's ass!


why do i keep seeing sexy ass shots of paige in pics, but when her ass doesn't look like that on tv. i've seen her wrestle on nxt and raw at least ten times and her butt never looks as good as the pics. i mean i think she's gorgeous, but just sayin.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

HornyforStratus said:


> I tried to like her, but i can't. Paige looks like a kid.


i guess we're all pedophiles then


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jingoro said:


> why do i keep seeing sexy ass shots of paige in pics, but when her ass doesn't look like that on tv. i've seen her wrestle on nxt and raw at least ten times and her butt never looks as good as the pics. i mean i think she's gorgeous, but just sayin.


probably because the tight ass pants and angle do wonders.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Alexa is cute


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Rosita (Thea Trindad) as a Rosebud


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

HornyforStratus said:


> I tried to like her, but i can't. Paige looks like a kid.


One, she is 21, so she is legitimately a young adult.
Two, what the hell kind of kids do you see?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Alexa!!

Starting to really like her. Never really saw her matches until today and I think she's pretty talented. A little more work, I think she'll be a blast to watch. Got some shades of old school NXT/face AJ with the tiltawhirl and springboard moves. Can't wait to see how she evolves!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Rosita (Thea Trindad) as a Rosebud


Just watched Superstars and she was shown a lot on that show. Slater stopped to check her out and Hornswoggle tried to get with her. :lol


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

If anyone looks like a kid, its AJ - even tho shes hot as fuhhhh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

all nice pics


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

swagger_JOBS said:


>


Cody is definitely lucky


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


>


Shanna :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


LMAO. That's so badly photoshopped.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

that ass thou, I guess.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


WHo cares if photoshopped it a HOT pic and she has a nice ass.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Layla looking very voluptuous. Hottest 37 year old on the planet!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Trish working out.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Trish working out.


*licks her toes*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Morrison17 said:


>






Her boobs...what happened? Her surgeon should get fired.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

GOAT


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Can't sleep thinking about Trish


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Layla :trips5


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

have said it before, def don't mind fake boobs, but Rosa in that pic is a clear example of why some are just a no no. That shit needs to be fixed or removed ASAP.










Might have been posted already but :zayn3


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Bo Dallas's wife


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bo's wife should be WWE champ right now.

Also fairly sure that's Brie without makeup


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> have said it before, def don't mind fake boobs, but Rosa in that pic is a clear example of why some are just a no no. That shit needs to be fixed or removed ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED TO EAT HER, TASTE HER BOOBS AND USE THEM AS A PILLOW.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

MADDOXITRON said:


> GOAT


would smash


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


Holy god, Rosa is a hideous freak. Whoever did her boobs needs to have their license revoked.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> have said it before, def don't mind fake boobs, but Rosa in that pic is a clear example of why some are just a no no. That shit needs to be fixed or removed ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:faint: Oh lord, she's hot!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Rosa has never been cute.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Rosa has never been cute.


Once upon a time she was










Sadly that was quite some time ago


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Holy god, Rosa is a hideous freak. Whoever did her boobs needs to have their license revoked.


She needed to go to the guy that did Nikki Bellas boobjob, that guy is a saint


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Even Flow said:


>


What a terrible picture of Charlotte. :lol


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Bo Dallas marries Former NXT Diva Sarah Backman*

_Former NXT Diva Sarah Backman tied the knot with WWE Superstar Bo Dallas this past Thursday.

Backman hasn’t revealed the news herself yet, but can be seen in photos taken by a friend and Bo’s sister Mika










Backman, who went by the ring name Shara, was released back in April. She had been in NXT since November after being signed in March.

Congratulations to the happy couple!_

Diva-Dirt


I didn't even know that they where dating but how awesome would she be as a Chyna-esque bodyguard for him in WWE.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Rosa's tits are fucked...



Even Flow said:


>


This pic looks way too much like my ex lol.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Might have been posted already but :zayn3


Is that Noelle Foley? :trips5


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Is that Noelle Foley? :trips5


Yes


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

why2cj said:


>


SO FUCKIN CUTE!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Crazy thing is Mendes was pretty attractive just a few years ago, what happen


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Waffelz said:


> What a terrible picture of Charlotte. :lol


She looks like Tolololololol Guy with a wig.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

NAITCH said:


> Crazy thing is Mendes was pretty attractive just a few years ago, what happen


WWE thought she was "not in shape" so she has forced her self to lose lots of weight and get skinny it seems.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

dem curves. :faint:


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Noelle should let me rip up that shirt, pour ice cream all over her naked body and let me lick it from toes to face.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## EzraBenjamin (May 9, 2014)

I like HornyforStratus.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

fpalm @ them still not letting her wrestle.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Noelle got hips like her dad. :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Goddess AJ :bow


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


she so cute


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

_- TNA held tryouts before some of their New York City tapings this past week. The only names confirmed so far are women's wrestlers Kasey Ray and Mistress Belmont._

~PWInsider


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


Always had a crush on Gail Kim. She has nude photoshoots too. Nice tits.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Always had a crush on Gail Kim. She has nude photoshoots too. Nice tits.


Yup nice and paid for. :troll


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Yup nice and paid for. :troll


She didn't get them too big though. They go well with her body.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I love me some fake tits. And like dude above said, they dont have to be double D's. Its about shape, not about size.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

HHHGame78 said:


> Yup nice and paid for. :troll


And that matters because?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

So jealous to Summer


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

OH DAYUM!!!!!!! BEST ASS HANDS DOWN


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JESUS NAOMI :wall Paige couldn't handle all dat ass :banderas. Didn't watch the show but it must have been one sexy night.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

We need more of Layla from last night.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

nice hot pics


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


> We need more of Layla from last night.


I second this :vince3.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

I know this forum loves to hate Chyna, but I'll put this here anynway.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Rare pic of Eva Marie.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*QUEEN AAAAAAAAAAAAAJJJJ IS BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCK AND CHAMP*

:bow:cheer:mark:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Did they lick Alexa Bliss' hair or something ?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

man Torrie is still killing it


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


I think this is the best she has ever looked. Seriously. I was never one to find her overly attractive, but she looks great in this picture.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Oakue said:


> I think this is the best she has ever looked. Seriously. I was never one to find her overly attractive, but she looks great in this picture.


Are you serious? She hasn't changed all that much since she left. Same old AJ Lee.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Riddle101 said:


> Are you serious? She hasn't changed all that much since she left. Same old AJ Lee.


It's the tan, trust me.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah it's the tan. Got these nerds creaming their pants like she had a total makeover.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I think she has lost some weight

Anyways, in celebration of her return here is my favorite picture of her :banderas


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeh she looked just as good as she did before to me.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

So happy Aj is back, finally we get the Aj/Paige feud that will really help Paige get established. Hopefully they work on the rest of the coming up talent in that time to bring life to the division again


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's the tan, trust me.


And the eyebrows.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nikki Bella is too damn fine.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

nice layla pic


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Still can't get over her awesome comeback. :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Wwe_Rules32 said:


> nice layla pic


she's so sdorable


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


dat ring + dat babyface smile. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's the tan, trust me.





NastyYaffa said:


> I think she has lost some weight


definitely looks like she lost weight. her face, arms, and thighs definitely look a lot slimmer. me likey!!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Red and Gold :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:zayn3 GODDESS


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Spoiler: big pics/LOL at AJ's face


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Jojo & Rosita should take a pic together. They somewhat look like each other


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PaigeLover said:


> Jojo & Rosita should take a pic together. They somewhat look like each other


I think they're of the same descent.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think they're of the same descent.


They just might be


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I think WWE will make charlotte the next michelle mccool


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Becky looks like she LOVES TO FIGHT. :sheamus :finlay


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Becky Lynch :banderas


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Becky has the strangest way of smiling. Pretty lady though.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Maryse :homer2


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think they're of the same descent.


Jojo is of Dominican/Mexican descent and Thea (Rosita) is Puerto Rican. fyi


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


The support JoJo is getting in those comments, I really hope WWE is reading this. :dance



> Jojo is of Dominican/Mexican descent and Thea (Rosita) is Puerto Rican. fyi


Ah, didn't go back and check, thanks.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat Ivelisse :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


I'm just so glad she's back. :dance


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


PAige is sooo hot :wall


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

why2cj said:


> Dat Ivelisse :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Renee kada


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

RKO361 said:


>


Who's that?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Riddle101 said:


> Who's that?


Nikki Bella.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

HHHGame78 said:


> Nikki Bella.


Isn't that the house she showed on Total Divas that Cena bought?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ivelisse kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Even Flow said:


>


And that is?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Barbie Blank aka Kelly Kelly


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

why2cj said:


>


And this is..............?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

hbgoo1975 said:


> And this is..............?


Taryn Terrell.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

why2cj said:


> Ivelisse kada


You fucked up TNA when you didn't sign this hottie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

And this is Eve


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

why2cj said:


> Ivelisse kada


:homer


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I like Maryse but that is way too much photoshop.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Even Flow said:


> And this is Eve


Love Eve. banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Even Flow said:


>


God Bless America


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

My cock needs to touch Kelly Kelly's ass.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Getting harder and harder to look at Rosa these days sadly.

Kelly :banderas Saw some chicks at the beach yesterday with fantastic bodies like Kelly. Man...summer is always great. :dance


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Mrs Foley's baby boy's baby girl :banderas


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

I'm going to cum..


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


Oh Dat Barbie love her.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


>


Yummy in every way.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

Even Flow said:


>


What's with the image cut off?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> What's with the image cut off?


I want to touch her breast so bad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Noelle :banderas


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I bet Fandango smashes every diva. That hair tho. :trips5 And Noelle too. :side:


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

It's a shame Mrs. Foley's baby boy and his wife didn't have more daughters.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Summer: Ily.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Of course. “@SteveTheHitman: @MariaLKanellis if they approached you, would you do Playboy again? #askmaria”

Mon Playboy.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Of course. “@SteveTheHitman: @MariaLKanellis if they approached you, would you do Playboy again? #askmaria”
> 
> Mon Playboy.


YES PLEASE. She looks even better now than she did back in 2008. :mark:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

TNA was helding the voting on who fans want to see on the new banner and Rebel won.
I guess we have new most popular knockout look wise.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i can live with this. :mark:


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Goodness gracious!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> TNA was helding the voting on who fans want to see on the new banner and Rebel won.


Damn, I voted for Brittany


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Waffelz said:


> Summer: Ily.


Once upon a time, this feud would have been the sexiest thing on tv. Divas division getting some good focus atm.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Even Flow said:


>


Don't know if it's the make up or just the glasses doing the magic but she looks way better there than on TV.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Café de René said:


> Don't know if it's the make up or just the glasses doing the magic but she looks way better there than on TV.


She wears WAY to much make up on TV so it probably that.




























I'm guessing that the Summer Rae & Dolph pic is from the World Cup Shoot that they did last week.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


*Ew. Looks like she just woke up. That morning face :lol. Some carmex for those lips wouldn't hurt either. 

Still love ya Kaitlyn.*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Since she got married, she's hardly been posting any good pics on her instagram


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Café de René said:


> Don't know if it's the make up or just the glasses doing the magic but she looks way better there than on TV.


She's lacking the bright red lipstick.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Café de René said:


> Don't know if it's the make up or just the glasses doing the magic but she looks way better there than on TV.


She has that odd pic every once in a while where I can find her attractive. I think the glasses helps too. It's a cute pic imo.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Dayum


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, that ring gear. lol 

Shame WWE let her go.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

She should get back with Orton :side:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Naomi Mayweather don't play lol


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


she looks sick


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


kada


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


bama4


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lita & Torrie Wilson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat Scarlett :banderas



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Damn, that ring gear. lol
> 
> Shame WWE let her go.


And TNA. Can't believe they both passed on Ivelise.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

why2cj said:


> And TNA. Can't believe they both passed on Ivelise.


Well fuck.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Dat Scarlett


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

http://images6.fanpop.com/image/pho...99-former-wwe-diva-debra-32279974-603-457.jpg


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

why2cj said:


>


Rosita???


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

PaigeLover said:


> Rosita???


Yeah.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

No love for Debra's puppies?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

why2cj said:


>


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> What's with the image cut off?


Probably because



HornyforStratus said:


> I want to touch her breast so bad.






Even Flow said:


>



BEST PIC ITT


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Fucking Rene Dupree.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Fucking Rene Dupree.


Why is Paige so hot?


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Debra's tits need to be in my mouth. I'm hungry.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

islesfan13 said:


> Why is Paige so hot?


'cause she's a sweet little crumpet. :AJ


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I miss Torres so much


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nikki just did the photo we all wanted to see. Damn.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Those Nikki pics are true case for Cena to say:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Nattie's boobs are as big as that woman's head. :lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Damien said:


>


:yum::yum:


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

RKO361 said:


>


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I want to spunk all over this thread. :deandre


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:banderas

The comments on Instagram/Facebook are cringing though, quite a bit of them are about her feet. What the fuck are you people, Snitsky?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RKO361 said:


>


dem titties dsohbggaai!!!! :cena3


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:moyes1


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lel


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> :banderas
> 
> The comments on Instagram/Facebook are cringing though, quite a bit of them are about her feet. What the fuck are you people, Snitsky?


It's not a gimmick, brother. It's life.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kadakadakada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> kadakadakada


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


>


Ok those 3 guys on the far left with the cameras. WHERE ARE THOSE PICS??!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Freeway.86 said:


> Ok those 3 guys on the far left with the cameras. WHERE ARE THOSE PICS??!?!?!?!?!?


On their own FAP drives. :troll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I never wanted to be the invisible man so much after seeing that Paige pic. She looks rather satisfied. Also laughing my ass off at that Japanese dude with one hand over his left eye and peeking with his right one.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


>


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Layla & Summer Rae Kiss At Live Event Last Night



http://videos-g-19.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xfa1/10555804_307720652737259_1356606777_n.mp4


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WWE can break barriers at house shows but hold back on SD and RAW? :no:


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

That Summer/Layla video was hot. The need to do that on Raw


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>



Paige in a kimono  

My heart just exploded :wall bama4 :kobe6


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

THE RETURN OF HLA!?!?!?


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

:shocked: I was mislead, I thought WWE had gone a bit kinky.

http://shop.wwe.com/AJ-Lee-%22Love-Bites%22-Dog-Collar/W06484,default,pd.html?dwvar_W06484_color=No%20Color&start=15&cgid=ajlee

Still though I wouldn't be opposed to AJ promoting this item, you know for . . . "marketing" purposes.



:vince5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

N7 Spectre said:


> :shocked: I was mislead, I thought WWE had gone a bit kinky.
> 
> http://shop.wwe.com/AJ-Lee-%22Love-Bites%22-Dog-Collar/W06484,default,pd.html?dwvar_W06484_color=No%20Color&start=15&cgid=ajlee
> 
> ...


:lel Vince has no balls anymore.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

N7 Spectre said:


> :shocked: I was mislead, I thought WWE had gone a bit kinky.
> 
> http://shop.wwe.com/AJ-Lee-%22Love-Bites%22-Dog-Collar/W06484,default,pd.html?dwvar_W06484_color=No%20Color&start=15&cgid=ajlee
> 
> ...


fpalm Can't they just make shirts ? I'd fancy an AJ shirt but not a big fan of the designs we have right now, a bit too girly for my liking. (not to mention the "love bites" catchphrase is linguistically VERY awkward in my country)


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

why2cj said:


>


 Rosita:mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Actually want the love bites, and Black Widow shirt tbh. 

I don't think they sell the "love bites" shirt anymore thou


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Actually want the love bites, and Black Widow shirt tbh.
> 
> I don't think they sell the "love bites" shirt anymore thou


You should check the Euroshop, it's still there.

I for one will be waiting for more designs. I know WWE can do much better, they did a very good job on Kaitlyn shirts, there's no way they can't pull a badass AJ shirt.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Yes!:banderas


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh my dayz. Renee Young on the JBL and Cole show.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Noelle :wall


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


ffs


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Damien said:


>


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

bang bang, amirite


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Damien said:


>


kada


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Came back for another look. :trips5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Foley's daughter is on that next level :zayn3


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Holy shit AJ kada

I have only started finding her hot recently for some reason :lol Pics like this one definitely help


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


:wall


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

King Kai Guy said:


>


:homer :yum: :faint: :nice


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

King Kai Guy said:


>


:wall


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

King Kai Guy said:


>


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lexrules said:


>


Ppppppp..........pppppppp.......................


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WWE's yearbook. They remembered she was on the OG season of TD :wall She's like smaller than AJ :|


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

would like to take this moment to :bow to Ziggler and  for Nikki, you gave it your best shot. :clap


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

So they are setting up the Bella twins to feud, right? Nikki can only take so much of this stuff before she starts blaming Brie. Hopefully Nikki sees the corporate light along with her man, corporate heel John Cena, and starts a feud with Brie and Bryan. That's too good to be true, sadly.

Becky Lynch....:kg1



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Spoiler: a spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Big E in the background. They should do an angle where Big E is awkwardly in the background when Dolph picks up girls as a tribute to his A.J. days.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


>


Pics like these makes me want to change my name to "HornyforAlexa"


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HornyforStratus said:


>


Barbie Blank my #2 celebrity crush.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Foley's daughter is on that next level :zayn3


Or the NXT level :mark::dance:mark:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

HornyforStratus said:


>


Might as well be nude, slut. What a fucking tease.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Some kind of imitation real doll?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ithil said:


> Some kind of imitation real doll?


I gave Eva some props the other day for at least trying in the ring, but damn, this pic is frightening imo. 

There's probably like 40 shades on her face alone.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Pretty cool drawing AJ retweeted today


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Eva looks fucking ugly in that picture, there's no denying. One of the big examples as to why makeup makes people who already aren't that hot look even worse. She looks like a Bratz doll. Of course the trolls will sarcastically think she's hot, though. :lol

& Oh shit, Emma's back already? :lmao I see she was on Main Event last night.

Not that I thought she was gonna be off TV forever, but considering how fucking embarrassing her situation is/was, I thought they were gonna keep her off until they were ready and I guess they were ready. 'Cause if you notice she hasn't tweeted or done anything since, which was what lead me to believe they were just gonna not use her for a while lol plus the dirtsheets said she's been absent since the incident.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

She also won her match I think. I think they can still value her a lot tbh. She is quite talented.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree, I think she could be one of the top Divas despite her silly gimmick. If these people can be big-time fans of Bayley (who is even just as silly), I don't see why anyone should shit on Emma's gimmick all the time.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Eva looks gorgeous pls go


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> Pretty cool drawing AJ retweeted today


That's so awesome!


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Of course the trolls will sarcastically think she's hot, though. :lol





NAITCH said:


> Eva looks gorgeous pls go


unk2


----------



## Toates Dapperfox (Feb 4, 2014)

Eva Marie is Kelly Kelly 2.0 with her having that upsetting combo of a perfect body but them weird dead zombie/doll eyes that make me feel like a necrophiliac.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rock's fam continues to stay in WWE.

Usos
Roman
Tamina

and

Lina Fanene


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Emma wins one match to show the ineptitude of the WWE booking and people still think she once did or will ever matter. Hits never fail w/this place.

also: Paige's pale thighs :dance


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Queen! :cool2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Emma wins one match to show the ineptitude of the WWE booking and people still think she once did or will ever matter. Hits never fail w/this place.


The fuck are you smoking? :lol No one is saying that.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> The fuck are you smoking? :lol No one is saying that.


well...



swagger_ROCKS said:


> She also won her match I think. I think they can still value her a lot tbh. She is quite talented.





Eulonzo said:


> I agree, I think she could be one of the top Divas despite her silly gimmick.


:jordan


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

That doesn't imply that we think she mattered/will matter. That's just assuming.

I think she COULD be one of the top faces, never said she will, 'cause I know she won't matter, especially after that incident.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PaigeLover said:


>


JEEZUS, does she have a 12 pack?



Damien said:


>


:zayn3 possibly the baddest right now.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Damien said:


>



Who dat


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


>



Those are def painted on abs


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

JohnCooley said:


> Who dat


Mick Foleys Daughter Noelle


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## EzraBenjamin (May 9, 2014)

i dont get the Noel stuff. I must be missing something.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

EzraBenjamin said:


> i dont get the Noel stuff. I must be missing something.


You also have drunken Artie Lange as your avatar so it's understandable to miss somethings. :flip


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

EzraBenjamin said:


> i dont get the Noel stuff. I must be missing something.


I'm with you man. She's ok nothing special imo.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah feel the same way. She's alright, not a true knockout in any way :shrug


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Legasee said:


> I'm with you man. She's ok nothing special imo.


Agreed


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

why2cj said:


>


:sodone


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rosita tho!:banderas


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Legasee said:


> Rosita tho!:banderas


I must say you always have the HOTTEST gifs.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

islesfan13 said:


> I must say you always have the HOTTEST gifs.


Gotta represent my Queen to the fulliest.:millhouse


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I LOVE ME SOME BROOK!!! <3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

why2cj said:


>


 She's so perfect


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Damien said:


> Mick Foleys Daughter Noelle


I want to put my finger in her sock puppet.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I need to get in her buns.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

why2cj said:


>


Had to look closely.

Could've sworn that was Nidia for a good minute.


----------



## EzraBenjamin (May 9, 2014)

Lexrules said:


> You also have drunken Artie Lange as your avatar so it's understandable to miss somethings. :flip



Artie is awesome.


----------



## EzraBenjamin (May 9, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I need to get in her buns.


I see what you did there, you sly dog, you


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

photo from Rebels 1st match ever


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I need to get in her buns.


Probably just me...but I find these type of costumes a huge turn off...


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

kusksu said:


> Probably just me...but I find these type of costumes a huge turn off...


Anyone with a brain find costumes like that a huge turn off.

Still think his joke/pun was funny, doe.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Brittany and Paige :yum:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Maryse


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So adorable, it makes me weak :zayn3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


>


:yum:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Anyone know where this pic is from?


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> Anyone know where this pic is from?


It's from a article on WWE.com about Paige and Big E's experiences on WWE's tour of Japan.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Freeway.86 said:


> It's from a article on WWE.com about Paige and Big E's experiences on WWE's tour of Japan.


Thank you!


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

:ex::yum:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I like Bayley with her hair down.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

PaigeLover said:


> :ex::yum:


:ex: :yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

peep4life said:


>


Who's ma with the bandana on?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Legasee said:


> Who's ma with the bandana on?


Not sure, maybe Veronica?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Barbie Blank and friends


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh ma brotha


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Maryse :sodone


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

those layla gifs yum


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kelly looks great in those jeans.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Eden Stiles is quickly becoming one of my faves bama4

Been watching some videos she makes under her Brandi Rhodes name for WWE and she's got a very classy but sexy kind of appeal if anyone knows what I mean :lol


Cody chose wisely (Y)


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

This bitch always makes so me horny.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

peep4life said:


>


First time you see Bayley in a bikini, and she is pretty damn stacked indeed. And natural, no less.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>





Morrison17 said:


>


Everytime I see pics like these, I hate the Miz a little bit more.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Bayley finally rocking a bikini :banderas

Wish I could see more !

Also, dat Kaitlyn in that dress. :moyes1


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

We need to see a picture that is taken from behind of Bailey in a bikini.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


>


http://i.imgur.com/7NQLK0j.png


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

shit, wrong thread.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

DAMN


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Read Bayley in a bikini, and got :dance for a sec, just to be reminded of that pic. lol

We can keep hoping I guess, preferably from behind


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Emma... :wall:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I love those emmaplants.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


>


GODDESS still holding her title :zayn3


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ithil said:


>


Dat ass on Paige!!! :mark: :marc :marc :marc


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

OMG PAIGE kada kada kada kada kada


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Paige wore her extra snuggy tights last night.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ithil said:


>


:homer

That's the best it's ever looked on the main roster.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, if this doesn't convince her to come back then nothing can.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Hard to see that and not touch yourself.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Cena, now we can see.... what you see. :curry2


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, y'all see everything. lol

(Y)

second image could use a spoiler tag tbh thou.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Kaitlyn & AJ backstage at Raw


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


kadakadakada


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Ithil said:


>



My queen showing off her Camel Toe for us....
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ithil said:


>


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Ithil said:


>



I have died and gone to heaven :wall bama4 kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

why2cj said:


>


She is so perfect


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Paige :westbrook5:wall


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


Layla is hot for a curvy girl!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Judging by the amount of hot pics she uploaded recently I have a feeling that Miz asked her to do this to troll the internet


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> Judging by the amount of hot pics she uploaded recently I have a feeling that Miz asked her to do this to troll the internet


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> Judging by the amount of hot pics she uploaded recently I have a feeling that Miz asked her to do this to troll the internet












The Miz wins lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks like she has very little make up on. :nice


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

[/QUOTE]



NastyYaffa said:


> The Miz wins lol


About the onlty thing Miz has done right in his whole career.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


God I love those pants!!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

why2cj said:


>


Maria :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Thank you god.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Lana tho!:jordan4:jordan4:jordan4


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Paige, Maryse, & Maria. :jordan2

best page itt in a long time.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


*Grabs her ass hard*


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

_Here is the daily _ "Eva :banderas"


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Candice LeRae in her underwear kada

Go to 10:40


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

^ kada


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lana looking ready to fuck her up. lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

why2cj said:


>


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Brittany has a nice ass.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Tessmacher outshines the rest of them in every department. The things I would do to her. Over and over again. :trips5


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


QUEEN!:allen1




Morrison17 said:


>


Brittany & Rebel :wall


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

why2cj said:


>


:faint: Latinas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RKO361 said:


>


And suddenly, her boobs have disappeared.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


Brittany :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

would make an awesome threesome.

Cute pic thou


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Horny for some Torrie Wilson today


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


>


This picture never gets old kada


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I don't know if this has been posted yet but here is pictures of Mickie James's baby shower pics.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

She's going to be a great Mother, and I have a feeling we will see her back in a ring again. Whether it's in TNA or WWE who knows.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## mrfaafs (Jan 13, 2013)

Candids from the night Trish barked like a dog. [USER]HornyForStratus[/USER] in 3, 2, 1...

http://imgur.com/a/u9GcT#0
http://imgur.com/a/u9GcT#5
http://imgur.com/a/u9GcT#6
http://imgur.com/a/u9GcT#8
http://imgur.com/a/u9GcT#9
http://imgur.com/a/u9GcT#10


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


Can't get enough!:kobe4


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>



If my parents warned me about Paige when I was a kid, I would so not have listened!


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

mrfaafs said:


> Candids from the night Trish barked like a dog. [USER]HornyForStratus[/USER] in 3, 2, 1...
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/u9GcT#0
> http://imgur.com/a/u9GcT#5
> ...


DAT ASS! My pants exploded.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Aww, AJ. 

Candid JoJo thighs continue to look crazy.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

PERFECTION


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> kada



bama4 bama4 kada

Where's that pic from?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Pretty sure it's FCW show.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

HusbandAJLee said:


>


Aw looks like she stopped letting male fans touch after an incident. Well maybe they can still shake her hand or something.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> Pretty sure it's FCW show.


Yep I guess. Is that Audrey Marie in the background? She was hot too


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HusbandAJLee said:


>


Seems like that guy has met Paige too, and has met AJ before


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


kada


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Paige :wall


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DAMN PAIGE CAN GET IT. :trips5

And what was the "incident" with AJ and a fan?

EVA MARIE CAN GET IT TOO. :trips5


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Paige in that AC DC top can shake me all night long :banderas kada


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> DAMN PAIGE CAN GET IT. :trips5
> 
> And what was the "incident" with AJ and a fan?
> 
> EVA MARIE CAN GET IT TOO. :trips5


Paige's body is perfection. :done


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

HusbandAJLee said:


>


I mean she's nice enough to take pics and stuff and all that guy has to say afterwards is basically "that bitch wouldn't let me grope her, fuck her". No wonder why she got more reticent with fans over the years. A pic is way enough to make your day if you're really one of her marks anyway, no need for more.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> Aw looks like she stopped letting male fans touch after an incident. Well maybe they can still shake her hand or something.


What incident?

Also ngl, her eyebrows look weird.


----------



## CripplerKing (Oct 18, 2013)

So is this part of the forum used to actually discuss women's wrestling, or is it just fap material by another name?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CripplerKing said:


> So is this part of the forum used to actually discuss women's wrestling, or is it just fap material by another name?


We have been he Shimmer thread for wrestling with talk, since they actually have it


----------



## vikez (Jul 18, 2014)

virus21 said:


> We have been he Shimmer thread for wrestling with talk, since they actually have it


IIRC some fan grabed her a$$.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

vikez said:


> IIRC some fan grabed her a$$.


How did he find it?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CripplerKing said:


> So is this part of the forum used to actually discuss women's wrestling, or is it just fap material by another name?


Diva newz and sometimes matches/what the divas are doing on the show or whatever are discussed in here. But the thread is usually used to post single pics of the divas instead of dedicating a thread to one pic.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Zeroapoc said:


> How did he find it?


AJ has an ass.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Zeroapoc said:


> How did he find it?


:maury

You gon get these kids fired up.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Legasee said:


> :maury
> 
> You gon get these kids fired up.


love the sig:yum:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


THIGHS :sansa


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Like father, like son :lol


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

If only I could know what they were looking at :draper2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

NAITCH said:


> If only I could know what they were looking at :draper2


Aagain an ass dont need to be huge to be nice. For AJ body frame she has a lovely ass.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

AJ def has a fine ass. She does squats religiously.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Like father, like son :lol


Like damn dude :lel staring hard.

Can't say I wouldn't do so myself :lmao


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

I did feel the need to make this


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

So horny for Trish.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Oh DAT Kelly Kelly


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Leon Knuckles said:


>


DAT heavy breathing staredown. :banderas


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

f'kn paige :zayn3


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> AHHHHHH. I want to lick her, bite those tits and pleasure this bitch.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


>


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


Candice <3


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Emma looking so fine. :wall


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The Corre said:


> Emma looking so fine. :wall


Emma :mark:
Lance :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

EMMA :trips5


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Sit on my lap plz.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:homer kada :faint::ex:


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


She's hideous.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

HornyforStratus said:


> She's hideous.


Yeah a beautiful face and flawless body. Truly she is a repulsive creature. :side:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HornyforStratus said:


> She's hideous.


Hotter than Trish.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


who is this?


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

islesfan13 said:


> who is this?


Scarlett Bordeaux. Look her up. You shan't be disappointed.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux. Look her up. You shan't be disappointed.


super hot! I would choose her over Trish tbh.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

There's no way she's hotter than Trish.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Scarlett is hot but in no way hotter then Trish.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

No point in arguing over who is hotter. I WANT THEM ALL!


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Trish is perfect.


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone whose "perfect" doesn't need plastic surgery.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> No point in arguing over who is hotter. I WANT THEM ALL!


:agree:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Fucking Scarlett :trips5


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm firmly in the Scarlett is hotter camp.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Scarlett is barely in her 20's too. :zayn3


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Scarlett is barely in her 20's too. :zayn3


Just 23!!!! She was one of Adam Rose's Rosebuds a few weeks ago. She was on Superstars and she was very, shall we say, bouncy haha


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Im curious. Show me more


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> >
> 
> 
> Sit on my face plz.


fixed


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Lane said:


> Someone whose "perfect" doesn't need plastic surgery.


This is perfection. You're nuts.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


>


Shanna :sodone


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

HornyforStratus said:


> This is perfection. You're nuts.


Don't know how to break it to you, but Trish has had plastic surgery


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Freeway.86 said:


> Don't know how to break it to you, but Trish has had plastic surgery


If not perfect close to perfection.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Yep, Trish has gotten work done on her beautiful breasts and face. The miracle of plastic. :mark:


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

She was perfect before the plastic surgeries. You can't blame women for doing dumb stuff.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Now that I think about it, has Scarlett had plastic surgery? I don't think she has.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Freeway.86 said:


> Now that I think about it, has Scarlett had plastic surgery? I don't think she has.


lol There is no way her breasts are real.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Freeway.86 said:


> Now that I think about it, has Scarlett had plastic surgery? I don't think she has.


lol of course she has. Don't mind thou. I've never seen a forum make such a huge deal about fake boobs before tbh. Unless the boob job is completely horrid.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

I remember Trish getting her breasts reduced after she retirwd to their natural state. Who cares though Triah was and is perfect too look at.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> I remember Trish getting her breasts reduced after she retirwd to their natural state. Who cares though Triah was and is perfect too look at.


These haters don't understand Trish like we do.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


kada


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


This woman tho!homer:homer


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Speaking of fake tits, Paige would look even better with them.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

(though she is still HOT with out them)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Speaking of fake tits, Paige would look even better with them.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Paige has good size boobs. They're perfect for her body.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

No fake tits on Paige please, perfect body as is bama4


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

13 yrs old don't need fake tits. Paige shouldn't get them.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol of course she has. Don't mind thou. I've never seen a forum make such a huge deal about fake boobs before tbh. Unless the boob job is completely horrid.


Its insane, if they look good ( see Nikki Bella ) who cares ? Never understood why real vs. fake was such an issue on this site and itt, its amazing


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

HornyforStratus said:


> 13 yrs old don't need fake tits. Paige shouldn't get them.


You got problems bruh.:leo


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't bother with him, he creams for Alexa Bliss who doesn't look any older than Paige :shrug

Granted, I like both of them.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

What 13 year olds do you know? LOL.

Just imagine a rack on Paige. DAMN.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ahem, imagine a rack on everyone. 

The world would be a better place.

AJ with a rack. Keibler with a rack.

:trips5


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Paige, my love.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

RAVEN said:


> Don't bother with him, he creams for Alexa Bliss who doesn't look any older than Paige :shrug
> 
> Granted, I like both of them.


Maybe Paige isn't slutty enough? I seriously don't know. 

Alexa sure does turns me on, though. 










:ex:


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Need more Tesmacher here...


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

chrome2279 said:


> Need more Tesmacher here...


I second this statement.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Kaitlyn. kada Her husband looks like Ronnie from Jersey Shore.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HornyforStratus said:


> Maybe Paige isn't slutty enough? I seriously don't know.
> 
> Alexa sure does turns me on, though.
> 
> ...


Maybe you just like blondes?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> Paige has good size boobs. They're perfect for her body.


She needs to stay natural. Shes perfect.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol of course she has. Don't mind thou. I've never seen a forum make such a huge deal about fake boobs before tbh. Unless the boob job is completely horrid.


Some people just don't like fake tits.. especially since many are fairly obvious and easy to point out. Natural is almost always better, in my opinion. But then, I'm also not a fan of huge for the most part and that's usually the only reason people get fake tits...


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Fuckin Kaitlyn bama4


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

scrolled down & was like woah Kaitlyn looks great in that pic, then saw the face & it was Paige. Status quo remains the same.

and the first Scarlett pic w/her feet :zayn3


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*NXT Tapings*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Why has my last post not showed up?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

To be fair, Trish eventually got hers removed I believe after she retired.

The only reason they might've looked big over the past year or so is because of her pregnancy/child.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

For the Dixie fans.




















xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Why has my last post not showed up?


It's showing up for me, must have been a database issue.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Brie needs some tits.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brie needs more meat in her. Let me volunteer.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So if "Brie Mode" is being stumbling stammering drunk why would she want to "promote" that?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> *NXT Tapings*



Who is the blonde groupie in the pink jacket next to Adam Rose?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

This thread needs more Renee Young.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Brie needs some tits.


Just look at pics of Nikki.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Love me some JOJO


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Are Summer Rae and Ziggler a couple?


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Waffelz said:


> Are Summer Rae and Ziggler a couple?


If you're referring to their recent twitter exchange, they may just be having some fun.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

why2cj said:


>


:ex:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Nocturnal said:


> Love me some JOJO


Her ass is great :banderas


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Becky Lynch is hot:cool2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Her ass is great :banderas


Her youth has enabled her ass to defy gravity.OH Blessed Booty!!!!


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HornyforStratus said:


>


Oh yum


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


>


I wish WWE would sign her.:banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Legasee said:


> I wish WWE would sign her.:banderas


Reports is she going to be on Tough Enough.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So if "Brie Mode" is being stumbling stammering drunk why would she want to "promote" that?


Because it's no meant to be taken literally obviously. It's more so to do with the process of the takeover that comes with Brie Mode.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Paige is just so... cant even find the word... adorable?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Paige is cute in that pic with Rae. Summer (The Diva) is just so hot!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nocturnal said:


> Love me some JOJO


Bubble booty at its finest :wall 

When was this? Hope she's finally moving up. :dance

edit:

She interviews now, and ring announces. :zayn3 I can finally watch NXT religiously


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Bubble booty at its finest :wall
> 
> When was this? Hope she's finally moving up. :dance
> 
> ...


This was at the recent NXT tapings. With Eden (Brandi Rhodes) now working the main roster, it looks like they made JoJo the new ring announcer.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Morrison17 said:


>


what the fuck is this?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Cleavage said:


> what the fuck is this?


Barbie Blank getting engaged.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Are there any good pictures of Bayley's bum floating about?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh, ma brotha


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Are there any good pictures of Bayley's bum floating about?


Any of them would count as good.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

peep4life said:


>


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Kaitlyn's tits are like warheads! :mark:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Kaitlyn.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Kaitlyn *bama4


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

peep4life said:


>


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

LOL @ Joey Mercury creeping


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HNNNNNG


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

DAMN SUMMER :trips5


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Summer kada


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Who is Summer's friend in the white? She got it going good.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Where's the "Summer has no ass" comments? :side:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


Maria :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


eww


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


If I got to have sex with Lana regularly, I dont think I would ever see her face.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Ivelisse Velez tho kada :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

why2cj said:


>


Ivelisse


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> Where's the "Summer has no ass" comments? :side:


She's def been working on her ass lately. It looks nicer and nicer with each pic. Like Kelly since she left.

Her legs have always been ::faint:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo sang the national anthem at a house show. Would love for her to do that for Swagger's entrance at Summer Slam. I would :mark::mark::mark: too hard.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow JoJo's got some nice legs, never noticed em before.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Her legs always got me going


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I know man, this pic you posted especially:











DAYYUMMMMM :wall :wall


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*That ass* :zayn3


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Why the goofy pants? She looks like a cartoon. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

can't seem to load the first 2


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Again, 


Almost.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Omg kada kada kada


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

BarneyArmy said:


>


HOLY CRAP!!! :sodone :sodone


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DAT ASS :trips5


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:sodone where did you find this?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BarneyArmy said:


>


The fuck?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Diva I'm marking for in NXT.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Fucking hell paige kada


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>


WHY HAVE I NEVER SEEN THIS PHOTO BEFORE?! :sodone


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OH WOW.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

New Velvet poster for sale


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Even Flow said:


>


:wall God Damn!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Why2cj moved on to Michelle Jenner now :lmao :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd have sex with that poster.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

RAVEN said:


> Why2cj moved on to Michelle Jenner now :lmao :lmao


Yeah she's my August pick for that thread in the Celeb section


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Reby


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SHIT *******


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


And people say she doesn't have an ass.... 


Holy hell.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>


First Paige photo where I'm drooling. Wowza.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HornyforStratus said:


> First Paige photo where I'm drooling. Wowza.


We told you so...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> We told you so...


She doesn't look as pale. Also, sexy clothes.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HornyforStratus said:


> She doesn't look as pale. Also, sexy clothes.


Its the Florida sun. Well seriously I don't think she is as pale as she looks on tv. The lighting and makeup make her look paler.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

This thread will be the death of me.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> And people say she doesn't have an ass....
> 
> 
> Holy hell.


Whoever said that hasn't been paying attention.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh those Bellas are beautiful.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>



My queen :faint: :faint: bama4


Audrey Marie is super hot too.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Well, gotta be honest there, to have Paige stand next to Audrey Marie isn't the best way to promote her ass. aige


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Paige kada
Nikki kada
Audrey kada


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

these are probably old, but it's nice seeing the 2 still close friends. They owned 2010.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## BamBamJigelow (Apr 12, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> these are probably old, but it's nice seeing the 2 still close friends. They owned 2010.



These aren't old, they're recent. Raw is in Austin TX. today (where Michelle and Taker live) and Michelle tweeted that she picked up Layla from the airport and Layla has been staying at her house this weekend. It's good to see them still close. Kind of makes me sad about the stupid things they have Layla doing these days.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Layla looks as though she had an orgasm


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Paige and Audrey is hot.

Audrey was going to be Sister Abigail but WWE went with releasing her instead  she also reminded me of Mickie James.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


>


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Café de René said:


> Well, gotta be honest there, to have Paige stand next to Audrey Marie isn't the best way to promote her ass. aige


Pppppppp.........pppppppp................ppppppppppp!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

why2cj said:


>


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

My love.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yippee ki yay!!!!!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> My love.


PPPPPPP......PPPPPPPPPP.................


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> My love.


you kind of wonder if anyone on the roster has tried to get with Paige yet. I certainly would try. :ex::ex:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Legasee said:


>


:cry I feel you. Girl looking extra fine these days.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


>


:ex:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Freeway.86 said:


> Yippee ki yay!!!!!


kada


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Paige bama4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige is the reason the icecaps are melting. How can a girl so pale and frosty be so damn hot? I got dem tingles right now.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


OH MY GOD!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> OH MY GOD!!!


Where do people find these pics?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

islesfan13 said:


> Where do people find these pics?


Well that one was on WWE's instagram. A good amount are on instagram, twitter or found on tumblr


----------



## acdcfan89 (Jun 21, 2012)

When/Where is the pic of summer in a bikini in the ring from?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Spoiler:  For AJ Lovers


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

From what I can gather, AJ Lee's promo sucked last night.

That little crumpet/queen knight talk is fucking cringeworthy. No disputing.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Spoiler: smackdown


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Spoiler: smackdown


starting to get horny for Paige.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Eden/Brandi. :mark:

She's extremely beautiful.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

King Kai Guy said:


> Spoiler:  For AJ Lovers


:woolcock


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

AJ & Paige kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Spoiler: smackdown


:yum:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Paige :banderas


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HornyforStratus said:


> starting to get horny for Paige.


We told you and you laughed at us. Its Paiges house now. there is no fighting how hot she is. Welcome to the Paige fan club.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

a :aj2 aige :summer three-way?

:sodone


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

This would be a good way to get Summer into the title picture.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


Was about to post that but here another one


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

maybe use spoilers for big pics??


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

found on tumblr, unfortunately couldn't find original photos


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scarlett kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

why2cj said:


>


who would've ever say that Matts wife would be hotter than Jeffs


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> a :aj2 aige :summer three-way?
> 
> :sodone


Sometimes this shit comes too easy for WWE and they don't know what the hell to do with it. :wall


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:zayn3


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> :zayn3


August 28 Paige photoshoot. WWE.com Mark your calendars. They saved the best for last


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Sarah Stock(Sarita):bbrown3


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Kelly Kelly needs an appreciation thread. That slut had a sexy body made for jerking off


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


:homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rosa


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah...we need to see Rosita in WWE already. She is everything they want, hot, can wrestle and probably has good charisma.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

> Yeah...we need to see Rosita in WWE already. She is everything they want, hot, can wrestle and probably has good charisma.


She's extremely short, even for a diva, like Rockstar Spud short. (5.0 if you trust wikipedia)
As of a charisma, I would say she's a latino version of Cameron (her Total Divas character)


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


Dat Velvet looking hot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


> She's extremely short, even for a diva, like Rockstar Spud short. (5.0 if you trust wikipedia)
> As of a charisma, I would say she's a latino version of Cameron (her Total Divas character)


Whoa. That's even shorter than JoJo, and JoJo is friggin SHORT.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

holy sh~


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

New Nattie gear?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


Fucking Queen!:bbrown3:bbrown3



Morrison17 said:


> holy sh~


Is that AJ they're holding?:booklel



Morrison17 said:


>


Nattie should wrestle in that attire.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Here's a video you guys might not of seen from a while ago.

Summer Rae :homer

http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/...BPTH/837ba5b22d0511e3af7e22000a1f8ae5_101.mp4


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

paige


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

We need more Taryn Terrell in this thread.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

:shaq 




Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

hag said:


> Here's a video you guys might not of seen from a while ago.
> 
> Summer Rae :homer
> 
> http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/...BPTH/837ba5b22d0511e3af7e22000a1f8ae5_101.mp4


 :mark:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> We need more Taryn Terrell in this thread.


YES!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

For the fans of da boss:









:kobedat


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WHOA Sami trying to pull an Austin Aries on JoJo :zayn3


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

After AJ, I find Jojo to be my most adorable Diva. So much cuteness, so much to handle.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

The lack of Renee Young in this thread is appalling.

Renee > Lana (If that is even her REEEAL name.)


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Maria in Japan :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> Maria in Japan :banderas


:lmao

dude knows what's up


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

why2cj said:


>


Thank You for Taryn. You my friends are a legend.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

why2cj said:


>


I read this as "spurts" and I was thinking how appropriate.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

it almost seems like the ref is doing a hand jerking gesture while winking at someone in the crowd.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Maria


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## XXFearless_modeXX (Aug 7, 2014)

Lana looks better with darker hair


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

XXFearless_modeXX said:


> Lana looks better with darker hair


You should've stopped the sentence with "Lana looks better".


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

XXFearless_modeXX said:


> Lana looks better with darker hair


Lana looks significantly better/hotter outside WWE IMO.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Maria at 2014 G1 Climax:yum:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


Damn what happened to Rebel?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

why2cj said:


> Damn what happened to Rebel?


She took a bump on tapings in KOs battle royal


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Eva looked hotter with black hair in my opinion. Maybe it is the skin contrast who knows but dayum :yum:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Velvet yum.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

p862011 said:


> Maria at 2014 G1 Climax:yum:


The Japanese men in the audience pretty much Climax as well after seeing her and I'm not talking G1.:bow


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Bless you and your Paige posts bama4


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Queen Paige!:banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn :bow


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Taryn is just something else


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TNA KNOCKOUTS :trips5


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

The more Taryn the better this thread is.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

why2cj said:


>


10/10 got one word for Taryn HOTNESS


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn it Taryn no words can describe her HOTNESS


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

EVA LOOKS GOOD IN BLUE.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

damn, you know Layla would have loved to be ridden by another diva :banderas

Maria just bussin it wide open :wall


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> oh=c6007caba38e1281e58735289ca251fb&oe=546096B0&__gda__=1417608154_0058508ccde58d23ef80c7e1d9548146[/IMG]


 Would smash


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>





xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


Fuckin love Becky. :banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Maria would smash.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lana's face is gorgeous in that picture.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Kaitlyn


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Kaitlyn titties :trips5


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

My Queen Madam Eva


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eve & Eva :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Miss Eve. 

Lana looking ready for this Sunday. :agree:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

₵A$H®;38167866 said:


>


 Eve looks great, she should come back


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Goddammit Paige kada :wall


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

why2cj said:


>


Borash's facial expressions. :lmao
That's how most of us would look if we could see our own faces while looking through this or other WoW threads. 

Eva, Paige, Taryn...these last few pages...


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

:yum:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


A bit creepy when you think about it, just nonchalantly taking a picture of Paige getting out of the ring.

But oh well. :yum:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The Corre said:


> :yum:


We need more pictures of Emma's ass :banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

bama4


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

terryn got some knockers.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I want to worship that body


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ivelisse, Lana, Eva and Maria damn!:jordan4


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks great here


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

goddess AJ looking fierce :bow


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

why2cj said:


>


Ivelisse


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


:yum:

My queen :bow


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> Looks great here


Angry AJ never disappoints.


----------



## SecondCitySaviour (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

PaigeLover said:


>



Love this pic. :cool2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PAIGE IS TOO MUCH HNNNGGHHHH


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


>


This recent?

Because I could see her posting more stuff like this for her man now he's become a BIG TIME MOVIE STAR :draper2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> This recent?
> 
> Because I could see her posting more stuff like this for her man now he's become a BIG TIME MOVIE STAR :draper2


Dont know if the photo is recent but I read the report stating that Renee and Dean are "freinds with benefits" and both technically single/


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


> Dont know if the photo is recent but I read the report stating that Renee and Dean are "freinds with benefits" and both technically single/


Dean :zayn3 Ambrose


----------



## mrfaafs (Jan 13, 2013)

why2cj said:


>


Ivelisse :bow


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


Judging her feet it looks like she's been doing some dirty deeds.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> Judging her feet it looks like she's been doing some dirty deeds.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

why2cj said:


>


Ivelisse is perfect:yum:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Great post!:sodone


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HALLELUJAH!!! :done


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


 rack city


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Damien said:


>


JoJo is cute


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Tits are awesome.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Hennessey said:


> Tits are awesome.


Amen


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Paige:yum:




Hennessey said:


> Tits are awesome.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Paige is so hot and she knows it.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


If I were a Make A wish kid, my request would be to weigh those.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

If all Car Washes were like this, I'd take my car there even if it was clean. :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> If all Car Washes were like this, I'd take my car there even if it was clean. :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:




Who is the blonde between Victoria and Jackie?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Freeway.86 said:


> Who is the blonde between Victoria and Jackie?


Looks like Jillian Hall.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


You know damn well she's teasing those folks who got a foot fetish. The positioning of the feet and the blatant smirk gives it away right there. But I see ya, Renee. 



BarneyArmy said:


>


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


ffs. dead. :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That brooke pic is disgusting, but I liked seeing the various figures I still own myself. Neat.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


sexy:yum:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>



10000/10 Alexa Bliss my waifu <3


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh that Velvet poster is hot to bad the Yankees cap ruined it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TITS AND ASS AND LEGS

OH MY!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

To all of these...



Morrison17 said:


>


OH MY :trips5


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

₵A$H®;38312769 said:


>


An ass shot of JoJo in them pants would be nice.:banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

JoJo is so fuckin hot kada


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

metallon said:


>


Here we have it, folks. The best picture of the day.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sasha & JoJo together. Ok, who's joke was that? Cold blooded.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Legasee said:


> An ass shot of JoJo in them pants would be nice.:banderas


:yum:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

p862011 said:


> :yum:


JoJo :wall


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The BOSS needs to get JoJo in that ring with her, so they can straight up dominate. :agree:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ugly isn't the same as dominance, wagg. 8*D


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

plz take your grain of salt opinion somewhere else ut


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

₵A$H®;38312769 said:


>


They look great together. I'll date em both


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> plz take your grain of salt opinion somewhere else ut


plz make a poll


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Not gonna try and subject everybody. 

Hail, don't make me step on your toes, BECAUSE I WILL if I have to. :side:


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Emma.... :wall


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Sasha's face is just a huge letdown compared to her body. It disappoints me every time I see her.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Legasee said:


> An ass shot of JoJo in them pants would be nice.:banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NO TITS NO BUYS


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Not gonna try and subject everybody.
> 
> Hail, don't make me step on your toes, BECAUSE I WILL if I have to. :side:


Quit making everything about feet, MAN.



NastyYaffa said:


>


Wonderful.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Emma needs to reveal her titties more.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Damien said:


>


RONDA kada


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

₵A$H®;38371249 said:


>


QUEEN. :bow


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Nikki the hotter twin.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Any ass shots of Paige in that red?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:yum::yum::yum::bow


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

2x champ


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

paige <3


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Paige was just killing it :banderas


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

AJ pulled out a top rope splash to the outside? That's how you do it, my little Crazy Chick.

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/BvSUau7CEAAVswk.mp4


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Despite Paige vs AJ not being given much time, they literally did the best they could with it. Really enjoyed that match. And Stephanie/Brie was at the very least entertaining. Stephanie knows what she's doing in the ring.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> NO TITS NO BUYS












Ivelisse :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

₵A$H®;38441962 said:


>


Someone should tweet this pic to Paige


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

more Lana plz


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I thought I saw Kendrick


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana Crush


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

deadman18 said:


>


kada


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

deadman18 said:


>


:yum:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh must get the Taryn Banner.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

deadman18 said:


>


kada kada kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

God bless whoever took those Paige photos!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152482192417745&set=vb.349028987744&type=2&theater
Dixie taking that ALS challange


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152482192417745&set=vb.349028987744&type=2&theater
> Dixie taking that ALS challange


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

deadman18 said:


>



:wall :wall

Paige with DAT ASS DAYUMMMM bama4 kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrZUlcIDIiI#t=52

Eve takin challange


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

And Rosita

http://instagram.com/p/ru31whQYLB/?modal=true


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

torres :mark:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

And Eva Marie

http://instagram.com/p/r7UD39mzaA/?modal=true


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

BELIEVE THAT, AND BELIEVE IN THE TRISH. :reigns


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

pants fit her so nicely :wall


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Renee Young taking the ice bucket challenge


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

JoJo got a nice ass :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nocturnal said:


> Renee Young taking the ice bucket challenge


:lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Maryse kada


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

eva got a nice everything.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

so blissful.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Kaitlyn


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Goddess Paige :trips5


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeeey


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DAT last pic tho!:bbrown3


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Paige into Kill Cliff too :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>




:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:trips5 smoking


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Great body. Whats wrong with her face? Is it the forehead or the nose? I cant figure it out!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Get what your saying. SOmetimes it seems that Summer is beautifull, but sometimes something with her forehad and nose is just bad. But I guess it's just on photos, she looks ok on TV. Kelly has same problems with eyes.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

dayum is that maryse?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Great body. Whats wrong with her face? Is it the forehead or the nose? I cant figure it out!


It's the forehead, man. Trust me.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I dunno bro. Her forehead is covered up. It doesnt even matter. I would tear it up!


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Great body. Whats wrong with her face? Is it the forehead or the nose? I cant figure it out!


Definitely the nose.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Great body. Whats wrong with her face? Is it the forehead or the nose? I cant figure it out!


Nothing wrong to me and many others. To each their own.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I think she is perfectly fine facially but that's my opinion, yea she has some unflattering pics but what diva doesnt


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Eva pls


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Please come to NY comic con Paige


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

JESUS PAIGE.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This the second time Sami backed JoJo into a corner. Dude can't calm down :done


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lucky guy :zayn3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol is he a host or something, like a friend? 

Sorry if he's well known, I don't know who he is. :side:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

WF Member?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


Is that Summer Rae? She looks exactly like Jenn Brown in that selfie.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


She looks smokin', but the second picture looks way too skinny.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lana :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

why2cj said:


>


Ivelisse kada


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

2nd & 4th gif (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

completely forgot Rusev was going in on Lana. :lol

Nice pic of them.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Charlotte taking challange
Bram is one lucky bastard
http://instagram.com/p/sDUqM9r6L_/?modal=true


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Is this a legit WWE promo pic? If so, DAT PHOTOSHOP :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat Brooke :banderas

Velvet Sky takes the ALS Ice Bucket challenge. Dat Stone Cold Velvet Sky :mark:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

why2cj said:


> Dat Brooke :banderas
> 
> Velvet Sky takes the ALS Ice Bucket challenge. Dat Stone Cold Velvet Sky :mark:


Velvet looks great like always. LOL at the stunner.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152439716573019&set=vb.8164128018&type=2&theater

Layla doing the ice bucket challenge kada


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152439716573019&set=vb.8164128018&type=2&theater
> 
> Layla doing the ice bucket challenge kada


Sweet Jesus!


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Love the Layla ice bucket challenge 








Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow it looks like the force from the water moved her right boob forward. :lol Dem physics. :banderas


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Kaitlyn


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Brooke and friends


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


> Kaitlyn


Eva tho!:trips5


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just realized that if Lana would ever go to TNA, they can name her in similiar fashion as Rellik, you know, that killer spelled backwards.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

You can see her vagina in the third pic.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

k. thanx. Didnt think that pics from tumblr tag wwe can be NSFW


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat Lana.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Lana and Dat Ass on Kaitlyn.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rebel.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyBCtLphXOI


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

^And now we know the reason Rosa Mendes got onto Total Divas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn Kate's working on dat ass.

:lel wtf @ Rosa?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>



Maria kada :wall bama4


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


>


2 of my favs :durant3


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Legasee said:


> 2 of my favs :durant3


Mortal Kombat and Pac Man were good games :barkley


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Maria's ass has never looked so small. :lol What the hell? Must be the trunks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> Maria's ass has never looked so small. :lol What the hell? Must be the trunks.


Or maybe her ass just isn't that big. Looks real nice thou.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Eva went back to black for her wedding:























































So beautiful.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks so much better with black hair.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Summer Rae said:


> Eva went back to black for her wedding:


Good decision. She's killing that dress too.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Eva so hot :trips5 , should switch back and forth more often


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eva slaying as always.:banderas


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

She looks great with both red hair and black hair but I think I'm starting to go Team #allblackeverything.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Or maybe her ass just isn't that big. Looks real nice thou.


That's what I thought, actually. I guess it depends on what she's wearing. These particular shorts do it justice.


















I think it's nice either way, though. Just more times than other times.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Paige NXT shoot is tomorrow. :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

When is Paige's shoot coming up? :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

in 3-4 hours, judging by previous shoots


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

why2cj said:


>


Fuckin' Rusev


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Brittany, Paige & Lana :trips5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THIS RUSEV GUY IS SO UGLY.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

I swear she looks like 2004 Trish in some of her photos with blonde hair.


----------



## HardySky0504 (Aug 24, 2014)

Is that thea trinidad?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yea that's her.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

GODDAMIT 








:bow

Guess they decided to kill us


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


> GODDAMIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eva & Lana :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


^ Lana :bow


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Kaitlyn and Lana looks great.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Massaro


----------



## Rhawk (Jul 15, 2012)

why2cj said:


>


It's almost scary how quickly she can change herself to look like Trish's long lost twin.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lana is murdering these other divas right now


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


>


Brittany:durant3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

LANA


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

LANA and its not even close right now


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

LANA kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


Dat Taryn


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Good for Rusev, wrestling in the WWE and crushing LANA.



why2cj said:


>


:durant3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

^^^ Who's the blonde girl at the top.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Top of my post - Kelly Kelly
Top of this page - Charlotte


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

^^^ Oh right didn't realize it was Kelly Kelly at first.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

God I miss Kelly Kelly.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rebel tho!:trips5


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Good for Rusev, wrestling in the WWE and crushing LANA.


Forget the "wrestling in the WWE" part. unk2


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Now the question is, was AJ wearing Chuck's like when she was getting married on Raw?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse :bow


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Damn Layla!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Steph's face is smiley worthy. :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


aj with her "end this push" face lol:aj3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

:dazzler


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

^ Reby Sky/Hardy


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Veronica Lane leaves NXT*

_- WWE NXT Diva Veronica Lane, real name Erika Hammond, has left the company. She was signed back in the spring of 2013 and has done mostly backstage interviews and ring announcing in NXT. She recently recovered from a leg injury._


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Love those animated gifs of Layla 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Has Layla had a recent boob job? I swear she never used to be that big


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Has Layla had a recent boob job? I swear she never used to be that big


It does seem like it. She was gone for a couple weeks too I think so anything is possible. They've always been big, but maybe she had them redone?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Layla in pigtails? 

:banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Is that Kelly?!?!?!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Freeway.86 said:


> Is that Kelly?!?!?!


yup


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> yup


Pardon my French but saint merde!


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

When the fuck did she get that?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tommy-V said:


> :dazzler


You can actually see the cosmetic surgery trying to engulf the face of another person.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Devin is such a cuttie


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

BornBad said:


>


Beautiful.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Goddes.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> Goddes.


:krillin :krillin :krillin can honestly say I jumped out of my chair when I saw this


also falling in love with this Britney from TNA :hmm:


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Were did K2 get that arse from? WWE need her back if she's rocking that booty


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Were did K2 get that arse from? WWE need her back if she's rocking that booty


It really did pop up out of nowhere! She's always had a nice full ass, but wow that pic was a revelation!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Freeway.86 said:


> It really did pop up out of nowhere! She's always had a nice full ass, but wow that pic was a revelation!


I agree she always had a nice full ass.



Also damn Rosita.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


>


:krillin


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

the boss :trips5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Need Kelly to sit on my lap.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

EVA :trips5

SO HOW ABOUT SOME DISCUSSION? WHICH DIVAS DO YOU THINK VINCE HAS FUCKED? I think Trish and Kat for sure. Maybe Torrie Wilson.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> EVA :trips5
> 
> SO HOW ABOUT SOME DISCUSSION? WHICH DIVAS DO YOU THINK VINCE HAS FUCKED? I think Trish and Kat for sure. Maybe Torrie Wilson.


Alundra Blayze.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Wish I was still living in Florida because I could have met Becky Lynch by now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Apparently Paige got a tattoo today by this dude


----------



## KicksToFaces! (Apr 12, 2014)

>


:done


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow, I never really noticed how beautiful Paige was, I voted for AJ in the "Hottest divas on the roster" thread a few days ago, Paige is an easy contender for that spot in my estimation.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> Apparently Paige got a tattoo today by this dude



So Paige covering that beautiful pale skin with tats ? Me not likey.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Havok is a cutie


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Havok's got nothing on Paige :side:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>













.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Café de René said:


> So Paige covering that beautiful pale skin with tats ? Me not likey.


Looks like they're in her ring fingers.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

http://instagram.com/natalieevamarie

Eva will get 1 million subscribers in couple of hours.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Paige would be so sex with body tattoos.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Paige would be so sex with body tattoos.


She's an easy nine on ten.



















Nice ass as well, it's not THAT visible when she's in her wrestling gear.

She is stunning.

Brunettes fucking own, so much superior in comparison to blondes not even funny.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Paige would be so sex with body tattoos.


That would ruin her natural look.

Also, I'm fed up with tattoos, that's becoming generic.


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

Is the picture of Sunny riding and smoking dude pole new out there?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

paige :zayn3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Some candid JoJo. I think that Jap is Kenta?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

^ Yep, it's KENTA!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

LOL you called him a Jap LOL


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow, way to be racist, jerk.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHHGame78 said:


> Wow, way to be racist, jerk.


my apologies.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Some candid JoJo. I think that Jap is Kenta?


You do not call Kenta that name! It's disrespectful and offensive!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Wagg getting so much heat in here :lmao :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


She's perfect :banderas


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Queen Paige :trips5


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Even Flow said:


>


I'm normally not a Paige guy but wow. :moyes1


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eva Marie said:


> Wagg getting so much heat in here :lmao :lmao


lol it was pure ignorance on my part. I was just saying it as a short form for Japanese. Had no idea there was a long ass history behind these 3 letters. I said it a bunch of times on other parts of the forum and this is the first time people decided to get pissy about it. if people still want to get pissy about it even after I apologized, whatever, I don't care. :draper2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rosita & JoJo tho!:banderas


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Taryn


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

why2cj said:


>


Man the things I would do to Rosita man, Latino girls are the best in the sheets man, that's the truth.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mia Yim & Leva Bates


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Su Yung


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Su Yung


:nice


Trina Michaels


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brittany


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Brittany :banderas


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Good Lord ! Dat ass.....


:durant3:wade:banderasbama4:ass:trips5

Edit : that guy with the glasses on the first picture is totally checking her out btw.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Even Flow said:


>


Perfection, just perfection. :durant3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

^ Dat Brittany :trips5


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol it was pure ignorance on my part. I was just saying it as a short form for Japanese. Had no idea there was a long ass history behind these 3 letters. I said it a bunch of times on other parts of the forum and this is the first time people decided to get pissy about it. if people still want to get pissy about it even after I apologized, whatever, I don't care. :draper2


Well the racism accusation didn't make sense anyway. "Jap" was a slur for a nationality, not a race.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

JOJO IS SO FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!!! :zayn3
It hurts.
Can't wait until she wrestles again... (hopefully)

Would rep you again Swagg, but shit rep limit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NeyNey said:


> JOJO IS SO FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!!! :zayn3
> It hurts.
> Can't wait until she wrestles again... (hopefully)
> 
> Would rep you again Swagg, but shit rep limit.


Hope they at least give her a shot as well. reports said her match at a house show was well received, just like her match when she teamed with Eva. They give all the other chicks that decide to leave, a shot, but can't give the one who's actually working to get better and train, and actually one of the better and more promising in ring potential divas a chance...

damn shame if you ask me.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dat Paige tho!:trips5


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


DAT BARBIE THO!


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>












:bow
homerhomer

Seriously, Kaitlyn's Instagram is the only one worth following. I really miss seeing her on my TV.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Hope they at least give her a shot as well. reports said her match at a house show was well received, just like her match when she teamed with Eva. They give all the other chicks that decide to leave, a shot, but can't give the one who's actually working to get better and train, and actually one of the better and more promising in ring potential divas a chance...
> 
> damn shame if you ask me.


Yes dude!
Did you see the video of Sara, the other girls, and Jojo train? I think somebody posted it 5-6 months ago, were a few parts. 
Jojo fucking *K.I.L.L.E.D.* it! She just has so much talent in her, so much energy! :banderas
So underrated, can't wait until everybody sees what she really can do!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Brooke :clap


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NeyNey said:


> Yes dude!
> Did you see the video of Sara, the other girls, and Jojo train? I think somebody posted it 5-6 months ago, were a few parts.
> Jojo fucking *K.I.L.L.E.D.* it! She just has so much talent in her, so much energy! :banderas
> So underrated, can't wait until everybody sees what she really can do!


mos definitely saw it. Was great to see her shine. A lot of potential.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

That Paige bikini photo needs to stop being posted. jeez.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


>


:bow


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

IMO, Charlottes and Havoks music themes are one of the finest atm.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:faint:

Perfection, absolute perfection. :banderas:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Paige & Becky had a dark match before last night's NXT live show!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

That Biff Busick shirt tho


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


Damn.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> Paige & Becky had a dark match before last night's NXT live show!


I wanna see this match.:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

why2cj said:


>


What was she doing in that rugby stadium ? I've seen on twitter she did a promo with the stadium mic there but I don't get it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Café de René said:


> What was she doing in that rugby stadium ? I've seen on twitter she did a promo with the stadium mic there but I don't get it.


She was promoting her appearance at Wrestlebration 6. 

http://www.ukwrestling.tv/press/perfection-returns-at-wrestlebration/


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> :faint:
> 
> Perfection, absolute perfection. :banderas:


I know man, that dog is cute as shit :bow


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

NasNYG567 said:


> I know man, that dog is cute as shit :bow


He was obviously talking about the Game Boy case.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Spoiler: TO HOT


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


> Spoiler: TO HOT


I'm usually not a fan of Eva and won't comment on her looks, but JFC she looks plastic here. She's decent without makeup IMO, so this is just ughhhhhh. And not in the good way :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> Spoiler: TO HOT


Waaaaaaaaaaaaay too much make up.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

NasNYG567 said:


> I know man, that dog is cute as shit :bow


Ugh, those dogs are awful tho. Besides, He was talking about the floor finish.

I like Eva Marie, but in those pics she looks like a fuck doll.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Charlotte's ass looked amazing during NXT Takeover 2. Any pics? :side:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Morrison17 said:


> Spoiler: TO HOT


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^^^ :agree::agree::agree:



Morrison17 said:


>


Handle yo business, Rusev. :banderas


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Perfection and cute. :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Maria kada


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Is that a female symbol tattoo on Paiges ring finger?


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

islesfan13 said:


> Is that a female symbol tattoo on Paiges ring finger?


It's an anchor.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> It's an anchor.


Interesting since an anchor usually symbolizes straight edge to the rock community.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

She drinks.


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe she likes anchors.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Anchor represents stability and strength.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Maryse


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


>


Fav TNA knockout :trips5


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Do people (including the Bellas themselves) not realize that they're fraternal twins and not identical twins? Seriously have to shake my head when people call them that. It's obvious.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Zeroapoc said:


> Do people (including the Bellas themselves) not realize that they're fraternal twins and not identical twins? Seriously have to shake my head when people call them that. It's obvious.


I don't think it's all that obvious at all. It's easy to mistake the Bellas as identical because they look so alike. Only someone totally obsessed with divas would be able to point out the differences tbh, which is pretty much anyone who goes on the Women of Wrestling forum because let's face it, WOW gets the most obsessive weirdos on the entire site. But I wouldn't begrudge anyone for making a simple mistake like calling them identical twins instead of fraternal but whatever.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

^


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao Stardust


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Legasee said:


> Fav TNA knockout :trips5














Brye said:


> :lmao Stardust


I didn't even notice him :lol


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

So conflicted right now


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Summer Rae said:


>


Greatest image in history, that simple


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany










Brooke


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


> Brittany





bleach said:


>


Britt & Eva tho!:krillin


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

bleach said:


>


Thats suppose to be a flesh and blood person right?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Goddess actually


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Becky Lynch kada

Also, Marcus Louis looks scary as fuck now.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Becky Lynch:mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

It's great to see Drew and Sheamus are still close buds. The Devitt (if I spelt his name right) guy just looks cool. lol

Becky goona be a hard hitter when she comes up. Might have to check some of her stuff sometime.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Book Eva with Ziggler :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THESE RASSLIN WOMEN BE SO FINE THESE DAYS. ITS LIKE THEY WERE REJECTED FROM MODELING/ACTING SO THEY STARTED KICKING ASS. :trips5


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> THESE RASSLIN WOMEN BE SO FINE THESE DAYS. ITS LIKE THEY WERE REJECTED FROM MODELING/ACTING SO THEY STARTED KICKING ASS. :trips5


Actually it's more like rejected from modeling/acting to find something else that pays very well and gets you lots of fame not that I'd blame them for that though, you gotta do what you gotta do to live that life.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Paige: "u wot m8?"


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

^ Eva :banderas


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Even when she's not trying to look good she still kills it


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Paige, Emma & Eva :trips5


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't help seeing pictures of Eva and thinking eww every time.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah I totally believe you'd turn her down...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NXT diva Dana Brooke


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Emma's booty kada


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Paige has a huge target on her as... I mean ches...I mean Diva's title.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Summer Rae said:


>


Looks like Eva shirt says TITs


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> THESE RASSLIN WOMEN BE SO FINE THESE DAYS. ITS LIKE THEY WERE REJECTED FROM MODELING/ACTING SO THEY STARTED KICKING ASS. :trips5


These sorts of comments make zero sense to me. Sure once upon a time this was the case, thesedays though. 90% of the Diva's wouldn't get hired by a fake modelling agency. They're all so plain and average looking not the megababes people pretend they are. Only Eva and Nikki are fantasy material, the rest of them, well you can go for a walk down the main street of any city/town and see hotter any day of the week. The likes of AJ and Paige have little boy bodies too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

EvaMaryse said:


> These sorts of comments make zero sense to me. Sure once upon a time this was the case, thesedays though. 90% of the Diva's wouldn't get hired by a fake modelling agency. They're all so plain and average looking not the megababes people pretend they are. Only Eva and Nikki are fantasy material, the rest of them, well you can go for a walk down the main street of any city/town and see hotter any day of the week. The likes of AJ and Paige have little boy bodies too.


Makes zero sense to you because that's your opinion. I don't fantasize about Nikki or Eva at all.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

It was a joke. Sit down marks.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

She gives us what we want that's for sure.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

My reaction.


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Zeroapoc said:


> Yeah I totally believe you'd turn her down...


Well, seeing as I don't find her attractive...


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Morrison17 said:


>


Oh Kelly 

Good to see them all friends still











DAT KAITLYN


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


>


dead.

...just dead. YESPLZ.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany










Brooke










Thea


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh gawd, Kaitlyn


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


> Brittany
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brittany & Thea :trips5


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

This picture is truly special, truly special when you realize that Emma does not have implants, that's what makes it special.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> This picture is truly special, truly special when you realize that Emma does not have implants, that's what makes it special.


Pretty sure she does, dude.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought she did. But who cares???


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Will never understand this forum's fear of these models with fake boobs that look real nice on them. lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Emma has beautiful emmaplants.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

RKO361 said:


>


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Oh Kelly
> 
> Good to see them all friends still
> 
> ...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:banderas

Would have loved to see Kaitlyn work some TV storylines with these two.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

bama4


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ivelisse :moyes1


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

:faint:Kaitlyn


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Where did you find that pic from? Paige seems like so much fun to hang with. You would never know shes famous


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

p862011 said:


> :faint:Kaitlyn


Now that's an ASS, something these Paige "ass marks" need to understand.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

I love how Kaitlyn takes straight pics of her ass, not giving a fuck about how she poses or what she wears.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Where did you find that pic from? Paige seems like so much fun to hang with. You would never know shes famous


I just saw it on facebook


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> Now that's an ASS, something these Paige "ass marks" need to understand.


Calm down bruh! It isn't that serious:leo


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Is Brooke injured or what?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Legasee said:


> Is Brooke injured or what?


Nope, they just don't use her. She's appearing in the Amazing Race with Robbie E though.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Café de René said:


> I love how Kaitlyn takes straight pics of her ass, not giving a fuck about how she poses or what she wears.


She does it because that's her clothing line. Promotion and advertising. Booty scrunch leggings.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Layla :sodone


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Now that's an ASS, something these Paige "ass marks" need to understand.


Dude... nobody "needs" to have the same opinion as you.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> She does it because that's her clothing line. Promotion and advertising. Booty scrunch leggings.


I know, I just like the sheer straight to the point aspect of the pics. :lenny


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

The mirror is the best part of that Layla pic. :cena5


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Dat Taryn.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

why2cj said:


>


WHO ARE THESE BITCHES?

THEYRE ALL HOT AS FUCK EXCEPT THE ONE THAT LOOKS LIKE A CAMEL.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

^ The one that looks like a camel is the one with the black and white cheetah print shirt right?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> ^ The one that looks like a camel is the one with the black and white cheetah print shirt right?


YES LMAO :lmao :aryalol


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Now that's an ASS, something these Paige "ass marks" need to understand.


Is it impossible for someone to just post, and not be an asshole?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

for such a tiny chick AJ sure got some height on that kick. Man she's awesome :trips5


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Well AJ is very flexible so it's not shocking.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Freeway.86 said:


> Well AJ is very flexible so it's not shocking.


unk5 knows


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol you got a point there, Free. 

Punk does indeed know. :banderas lucky man.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't want to cast aspersions or anything, but I'm pretty sure a few guys know AJ's flexibility well lol


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Freeway.86 said:


> *I don't want to cast aspersions or anything*, but I'm pretty sure a few guys know AJ's flexibility well lol


You're failing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> WHO ARE THESE BITCHES?
> 
> THEYRE ALL HOT AS FUCK EXCEPT THE ONE THAT LOOKS LIKE A CAMEL.


Friends of Brooke I guess


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ithil said:


> You're failing.


I mean I don't want it to sound like I'm casting judgement.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

why2cj said:


> Friends of Brooke I guess


The one on the left in the black dress is so fuckin sexy. Goddamn. :bow :ex: :yum: :faint:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tessmacher looks like the kind of girl that buys a pumpkin spice latte from Starbucks everyday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514237026791854080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514222256172838912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514219430566711296
Becky Lynch's twitter during live shows is amazing. PUN CITY.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Paige is so fine :banderas


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

₵A$H®;39933033 said:


> Paige is so fine :banderas


Correct me if Im wrong but weren't you anti Paige not too long ago? I like the turn around though:dance


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Correct me if Im wrong but weren't you anti Paige not too long ago? I like the turn around though:dance


Talking wise yes. But she looks good :lol


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

₵A$H®;39933529 said:


> Talking wise yes. But she looks good :lol


Knew she would grow on some people. Shes too perfect:


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Knew she would grow on some people. Shes too perfect:


She makes something grow on some people, thats for sure.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Paige in black kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I feel like the Paige is ridonkulously hot thing is a joke that everyone else is in on. Pretty fucking average body for a model/Diva/athlete really.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> WHO ARE THESE BITCHES?
> 
> THEYRE ALL HOT AS FUCK EXCEPT THE ONE THAT LOOKS LIKE A CAMEL.


Calm down. :whoa


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> I feel like the Paige is ridonkulously hot thing is a joke that everyone else is in on. Pretty fucking average body for a model/Diva/athlete really.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


>


Its an opinion no different than all the opinions that Paiges average body and non existant ass is godlike. When I see her constantly talked about as amazing while the IWC shits all over someone like Nikki Bella I have to raise an eyebrow at least.


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Its an opinion no different than all the opinions that Paiges average body and non existant ass is godlike. When I see her constantly talked about as amazing while the IWC shits all over someone like Nikki Bella I have to raise an eyebrow at least.


These guys will bite if you dare to say something about a WWE Diva. Beware!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> Its an opinion no different than all the opinions that Paiges average body and non existant ass is godlike. When I see her constantly talked about as amazing while the IWC shits all over someone like Nikki Bella I have to raise an eyebrow at least.


fpalm


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Nikki bella has like bucket of makeup on and is fake as hell.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> Its an opinion no different than all the opinions that Paiges average body and non existant ass is godlike. When I see her constantly talked about as amazing while the IWC shits all over someone like Nikki Bella I have to raise an eyebrow at least.


I don't think you understood his point at all. No one gives a flying fuck about your opinion of Paige, you don't need to keep giving it in a snide fashion.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ithil said:


>


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

im loving that new ring attire


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


> I feel like the Paige is ridonkulously hot thing is a joke that everyone else is in on. Pretty fucking average body for a model/Diva/athlete really.


Why you so mad tho?aige


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

why2cj said:


>


Damn, the one on the left is super hot. :banderas

The one next to her looks photoshopped into the picture, the one next to her looks like something I draw with my left hand, and Brooke looks amazing except for her face.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

why2cj said:


>


Me wants to know (and see) more of the chick on the left edge.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Her name is Lauren Hardaway. Shes a fitness model. FAP AWAY GUYS.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Ithil said:


>


There is a god.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NIKKI <3

She rips it on the mic and she's improving in the ring. She's making progress while these other cum buckets are useless.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm not the biggest on Paige looks wise, but some pics I simply just forget that I'm staring a bit too long. lol


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> NIKKI <3
> 
> She rips it on the mic and she's improving in the ring. She's making progress while these other cum buckets are useless.


Meh, she is just another cum bucket who knows how to take a bump better than her useless sister.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ithil said:


> Is it impossible for someone to just post, and not be an asshole?


:trips5


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> NIKKI <3
> 
> She rips it on the mic and she's improving in the ring. She's making progress while these other cum buckets are useless.


Now this is an ironic statement.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


>


Really looks like she hast lost a lot of weight since this year. She looked so much better in 2013.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> Really looks like she hast lost a lot of weight since this year. She looked so much better in 2013.


I agree. I look at AJ and all i see is two rib cages.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hennessey said:


> There is a god.


And apparently he is looking down Layla's shirt :yum:


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> And apparently he is looking down Layla's shirt :yum:


Which just shows how smart He is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Always love seeing her with the belt. 



Tommy-V said:


>


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Really looks like she hast lost a lot of weight since this year. She looked so much better in 2013.


Judging by recent pics, I assume it's cause Punk just sits home all day eating the food so there's none left for AJ.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol, it was fake, sorry.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

^ Lana :bow


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


>


AJ looking pretty good here


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Even Flow said:


>


:woolcock


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lana tho!:banderas


----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)

Can't believe that Lana is with the man of the jungle.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lana selling phone insurance. :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

So Lana is a wrestler, a valet, a surfer, an actress, a dancer, sells stuff, speaks russian... Is there something she can't do ?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Café de René said:


> So Lana is a wrestler, a valet, a surfer, an actress, a dancer, sells stuff, speaks russian... Is there something she can't do ?


Well to be fair, she can't really wrestle...


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Café de René said:


> So Lana is a wrestler, a valet, a surfer, an actress, a dancer, sells stuff, speaks russian... *Is there something she can't do ?*


- She can't speak Arabic, and like a million other languages
- She can't become a rocket scientist
- She can't fight like a master martial artist
- She can't solve the Israeli/Palestinian conflict

And many, many more.

Oh yeah and she can't even wrestle.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> - *She can't speak Arabic, *and like a million other languages
> - She can't become a rocket scientist
> - She can't fight like a master martial artist
> - She can't solve the Israeli/Palestinian conflict
> ...


If she could she would say "Kes-ER RAH-suck" -to every one of Rusev's opponents.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Kaitlyn


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

brooke adams makes me tingle


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Lana has done all the in-ring work just like all the other developmental Divas. There are videos of it. If they wanted her to wrestle I'm sure she could.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Maybe once Rusev loses, she'll have a match on superstars, NXT, or SD.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I've never seen this pic before, but god damn dat Scarlett kada


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OH MY!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> - She can't speak Arabic, and like a million other languages
> - *She can't become a rocket scientist*
> - She can't fight like a master martial artist
> - She can't solve the Israeli/Palestinian conflict
> ...


She can be one in Congo. :draper2


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

RatedR10 said:


> I've never seen this pic before, but god damn dat Scarlett kada


:homer :homer :homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


>


Am I asking too much for her to keep her hair like this? :woolcock


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lana :banderas


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Kaitlyn. :moyes1


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thrash™ said:


> Kaitlyn. :moyes1


MY GOD!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

RatedR10 said:


>


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


>


Scarlett :homer


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Thrash™ said:


> Kaitlyn. :moyes1


Kaitlyn looking so good. :moyes1


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Kaitlyn


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:wall


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

At this rate, Kaitlyn should do Playboy and Hustler... and Brazzers and BangBros. :tommy


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

>


----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Thrash™ said:


> Kaitlyn. :moyes1


:banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

^ Oh Lana :dance

Brittany


----------



## LionDen (Nov 12, 2004)

May I give a suggestion .. you are not superiorpics etc lol .. my advice is throw each pics and set own thread  I oldschoool and i ... nvm .... my advice


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sarita


















Maria










Tessmacher










Reby Sky


----------



## LionDen (Nov 12, 2004)

For you people that do not know me ... i was god of wow early 2000s of dorums lol reast you have to pay for LMAO


----------



## LionDen (Nov 12, 2004)

You guys do it wrong ... this wow which i named here was mine lol many years ago


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Velvet & smug Bully Ray :cuss:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Maryse :zayn3


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Thrash™ said:


> Kaitlyn. :moyes1


WOW.

We need an exclusive thread for this babe imo.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


>


VERY CUTE. Who is she?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That's Scarlett Bordeaux.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

RatedR10 said:


> That's Scarlett Bordeaux.


...and she was a Rosebud on Raw this week.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> ...and she was a Rosebud on Raw this week.


So, is she signed with the WWE?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DemBoy said:


> So, is she signed with the WWE?


No she lives in Chicago and well Raw was from Chicago


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Link here














































Wow. Speechless.

The first one is the best one, shows off her figure well. Makes you wanna kiss her on the forehead and back.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

^ FUCK


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:cam


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damien said:


>


Amazing body.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Amazing body.


Layla's not bad either.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Damien said:


>


Mother of mercy:faint:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yup, that look just needs the title to be complete.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


2 of my favs


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


>


This is great marketing. #WWE #NikkiBella #BreastCancerAwareness


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Breast Awareness is 10/10.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>



My 2 favorites atm :banderas

Is that from a magazine or something? Also reminds me, Paige's new black attire looks very similar to Seth's :lel


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Tessmacher


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't know if this has been posted but

_- WWE Diva Layla has revealed on Twitter that she's dating former WWE star Ricky Ortiz._


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Candice


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm probably the only one here that wants to see Eva Marie embrace the hate and become the best female WWE diva heel of all time and cut some nasty bitchy promos week after week while going over Paige & AJ multiple times in the process.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

She already is the top heel, just like Shawn, love them both to death while most hate their guts, that's a top heel to me


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

EVA IS JUST :banderas NO WORDS


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Linda Hogan



















:banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

:booka Linda


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

post from another forum



> What's worse is they came from Nick Hogan's phone


:sodone :Jordan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The only thing equally horrifying as Linda's ass, is Nick has a pic of Big Show mooning the camera.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I take it JoJo & Sasha are 'besties' or something?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RAVEN said:


> Is that from a magazine or something? Also reminds me, Paige's new black attire looks very similar to Seth's :lel


DAT Next heel couple. 8*D


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

- :lmao :lmao :lmao Hogan family is so weird

- Crazy to think Jojo is Jose Offerman's daughter

- Dat Paige in hat :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

kada


----------



## TheRyan915 (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> post from another forum
> 
> 
> 
> :sodone :Jordan


what the fuck is wrong with that family :lmao


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:sodone


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> I take it JoJo & Sasha are 'besties' or something?


Most def. Jojo mentions her a good bit on her feeds.

That Lana pic :agree:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Paige, holy shit


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Srdjan99 said:


> Paige, holy shit


She's gonna give me a heart attack one day. I know this.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Srdjan99 said:


> Paige, holy shit


4chan, huh.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PAIGE SO YUM


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> 4chan, huh.


Seen it there, thought that I should share it


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Saw Paige and AJ last night in Toronto. Unfortunately my friend is the worlds worst photographer, so only a few pics turned out decent and they both happen to be shots of Paige's ass. Never seen it before, but her trunks had a little extra spandex that covered her more than usual.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Saw Paige and AJ last night in Toronto. Unfortunately my friend is the worlds worst photographer, so only a few pics turned out decent and they both happen to be shots of Paige's ass. Never seen it before, but her trunks had a little extra spandex that covered her more than usual.


OH my word! Your friend is both the worst photographer and the best photographer based on evidence. And with those particular trunks, they've always had that extra bit of spandex.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> OH my word! Your friend is both the worst photographer and the best photographer based on evidence. And with those particular trunks, they've always had that extra bit of spandex.


You are correct actually. I just realized those are her old trunks. I'm just so used to her more revealing ones that she typically wears now. 

Worst photographer because he took like 10 pics during the match and those are the only two that didn't come out blurry. At least he got those two though.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> You are correct actually. I just realized those are her old trunks. I'm just so used to her more revealing ones that she typically wears now.
> 
> Worst photographer because he took like 10 pics during the match and those are the only two that didn't come out blurry. At least he got those two though.


Yeah of any 2 to come in clear, it's those two.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)

Reby Sky


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Kloppo said:


>


Oh Dat Barbie keep getting better and better.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

dat paige doe aige


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)

what a beauty.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

i will be brookes personal slave


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Spoiler



I did NOT get married..
It was a modeling gig boys & girls.





Leon Knuckles said:


> i will be brookes personal slave


Gotta admit she does look cute in that hat.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Srdjan99 said:


> Paige, holy shit


Is there any image I don't know about? Please if there is any of her that is not allowed send me the link via PM


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Is there any image I don't know about? Please if there is any of her that is not allowed send me the link via PM


I second this.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Is there any image I don't know about? Please if there is any of her that is not allowed send me the link via PM


What?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm sorry but Nikki's attire doesn't do her ass enough justice.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Gametoo said:


>


Maria wins. :banderas


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> I'm sorry but Nikki's attire doesn't do her ass enough justice.


I agree. Sandra has done great accentuating Nikki's boobs. Now she has to do the same for her ass.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Srdjan99 said:


> Seen it there, thought that I should share it


i dunno, the "Paige picture" is just the 4chan logo for me.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah I'm kinda confused about this as well. If there's any image that hasn't been posted here, please do so, or PM me :mark:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Yeah I'm kinda confused about this as well. If there's any image that hasn't been posted here, please do so, or PM me :mark:


I think they're just referring to that pic being from 4chan but if there are other pics pm me too:genius


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Kelly & Maryse


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh dat Barbie and Maryse.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> Kelly & Maryse


Holy shit kada


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Paige is so cute atm, well she's always cute


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

INCEST


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...st-male-victim-nude-photo-leak-report-2014510

I'll let someone else be the first to witness them.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Kaitlyn


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Sneak peek of a Halloween photo shoot Paige did. Oh lord


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Paige HALLOWEEN shoot preview aige

edit: goddammit haha


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Renee & Eden with DEM MOVES


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ Renee got some boobs action in that top. :trips5


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Eden and Renee :homer


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


I see Kelly Kelly still has weird eyes. I assume she is looking at the camera but it seems like she is looking upwards.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> I see Kelly Kelly still has weird eyes. I assume she is looking at the camera but it seems like she is looking upwards.


She has nice eyes but that me.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Anyone have it in high-res?


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Layla posted this on twitter trying to find out who took the pic


----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dear god Maryse is still unfairly gorgeous.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PAIGE'S BODY IS PERFECTLY TONED. JESUS.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


>


Why did cameron ruin such a great pic :trips8


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>












:trips5


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is there any pic in which Paige doesn't look beautiful?, even in the casual pics she looks stunning and DAT ABS!!! Love them.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

JESUS GODDAMNIT :trips5 MY DICK IS GONNA FLY OFF


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Maria


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

so much awesomeness in here right now


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


MARIA


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


:trips8


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Hubba Hubba, god damn Maria. Why are you so fine? :agree:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Zeroapoc said:


>


SLAY!:banderas


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RAVEN said:


>


:cam


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

paige and sasha


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Paige and Sasha, hubba hubba those two are just gorgeous. I know Paige is on the main roster, but I am thinking that maybe I need to start watching NXT? :ex:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Ithil said:


>


:banderas


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

So are there new pics of paige in the fhm Malaysia magazine? Anyone get the issue yet?


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Cameron actually looks really sexy there


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DEM THIGHS :trips5


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Dat Barbie


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

nice paige pics


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Uh wow, that large Paige pic is a little to close for comfort. No hose = shave bumps seen.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

AJ Lee kada kada


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> Uh wow, that large Paige pic is a little to close for comfort. No hose = shave bumps seen.



ya thats a little weird but shes only human


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Woah Cammy's been workin out bama


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Paige shaves, there you go, like sandpaper.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Thrash™ said:


>


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Leon Knuckles said:


> ya thats a little weird but shes only human


Most of the Divas wear some kind of panty hose with their outfit and so does Paige. Just surprised she wasn't here that's all.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Kaitlyn. DAMN


----------



## BeastOfTheEast07 (Jul 11, 2007)

RAVEN said:


> AJ Lee kada kada


Match of the year.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BarneyArmy said:


>


bama4


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Uh wow, that large Paige pic is a little to close for comfort. No hose = shave bumps seen.


This comment makes me think despite your join date, you've never seen a woman naked in bed with you.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kate def putting work on that ass area. :clap


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Gandhi said:


> This comment makes me think despite your join date, you've never seen a woman naked in bed with you.


I explained why I commented on it later on in the thread. I was just surprised it got past WWE marketing with them being PG and all. Most of the Divas wear hose with their gear. She wasn't here and I thought I'd comment on it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

HHHGame78 said:


> I explained why I commented on it later on in the thread. I was just surprised it got past WWE marketing with them being PG and all. Most of the Divas wear hose with their gear. She wasn't here and I thought I'd comment on it.


I don't think WWE officially released that photo, it would have been airbrushed/photoshopped if they did. It must have leaked somehow.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I don't think WWE officially released that photo, it would have been airbrushed/photoshopped if they did. It must have leaked somehow.


True, makes sense.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

"Leaked" you say? :side:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I don't think WWE officially released that photo, it would have been airbrushed/photoshopped if they did. It must have leaked somehow.


It's a scan from fhm malaysia.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Dem thighs on Eva tho :westbrook2


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DEM tits on Kaitlyn tho!:banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAMN Kaitlyn is perfect.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kaitlyn girl, dem titties :banderas


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> DAMN Kaitlyn is perfect.


love how she chose to get hot after her wwe career ended. she looked like a butch ***** trucker at the end of her run.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Damn Kaitlyn, those are some fine ass tits.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nikki Marie


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Dawn Marie


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

dat nikki tho


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Damn Kaitlyn, those are some fine ass tits.


:woolcock dat booty too


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So she got married? That's one lucky dude. :trips5

congrats to them.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

That one lucky Bennett.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>



I wanna plow her.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Gametoo said:


>


Maria :wall


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


Oh god that woman is just so gorgeous, hot damn. :sodone


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


>


:banderas

Man I wish TNA would use her more.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Legasee said:


> :banderas
> 
> Man I wish TNA would use her more.


Oh they do in the next few weeks.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Paige <3


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Damn Paige, just damn. She can make anything look good; and dark blue looks absolutely wonderful on her. :ex: :agree:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Damn!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige is just something else, never saw a bad pic of her, she really is THAT hot.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that moz shirt :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Candice LeRae kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

She seems like a wrestling fan, so I hope she stays for a long time.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Thrash™ said:


>



Dat nipple though :banderas


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lenny


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

god alexa is so cute and adorable :zayn3

i want a alexa :jose


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)

man, I want to put my dick in Maryse's pussy so bad.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Su Yung


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lana kada


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Evie. :agree:


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Just look at Bayley's hips.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Dawn Marie


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Ithil said:


> Just look at Bayley's hips.


They don't lie. kada



Superkick said:


>


OK, she really needs to wear this again. Just once at RAW Old School, I'd be pleased.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure if already posted but who cares.... Emma. kada


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Joy Giovanni


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Superkick said:


> AJ Lee amazingness


God damn AJ! fuck. Punk is a damn lucky man. bama3


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

^ Damn right.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Joy Giovanni


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Joy is sexy. AJ is on another level.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

more maria please :tommy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Maria :krillin


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Paige is too hot!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige probably has the best abs in the division now and she isn't afraid to show it. But what's up with Rosa? it's just me or she looks like a ****** sometimes?


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Trish Stratus


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn, Paige leave me speechless.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Paige probably has the best abs in the division now and she isn't afraid to show it. But what's up with Rosa? it's just me or she looks like a ****** sometimes?


Yeah, idk what happened to Rosa. She was hot at one point, now she looks like a mildly attractive transsexual.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


>


I don't even know if she realizes how hot she is. WOW


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


:mark:

Gar-Gan-O! Gar-Gan-O!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

nom nom nom


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

this and the women's gif thread are so much better than everything else on this site. mainly cuz wwe wrestling is so shitty most of the time and there's nothing to discuss other than how much we hate the product.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>



:wall

DAT Nikki :yum:


----------



## TheFusi0n (Oct 18, 2014)

Nikki's chest :trips5


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Smackdown should just be 2 hours of Nikkis boobs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh Miz, you lucky bastard.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


The chick next to Kate looks sexy in this pic.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

dat paige


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

my god Paige :trips5


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


:ex:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Paige doesn't look too bad there.










So perfect.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eva looking SOOOOOOOOO fine as always.

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Nikki Bella cameltoe :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

bama4 at the last couple posts.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Cena definitely wins.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

EvaMaryse said:


> Cena definitely wins.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

:lmao :lmao

I'm never changing that signature :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:fact

anticipating the smiley tbh. :agree:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Any Barbi Hayden fans here? Dat thickness :yum:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

RAVEN said:


> Any Barbi Hayden fans here? Dat thickness :yum:


I am a fan of Barbi Hayden


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

No doubt John Cena is the mayor of Titty City


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Brye said:


> No doubt John Cena is the mayor of Titty City


Wait, wasn't Ambrose the mayor of Titty City? or he is just the Titty Master? btw why he has that nickname?, I never understand that


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Wait, wasn't Ambrose the mayor of Titty City? or he is just the Titty Master? btw why he has that nickname?, I never understand that


He got it because people have spotted him at house shows wearing wraps/gloves on his hands that have "Titty Master" written on them in marker.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

He got the nickname "Titty Master" because he wrote it on his wrist tape during his mini-program with Big E for live events and did it to make fun of him or get a laugh out of him or something like that.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Dear gawd, that rack!


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


:faint:

So perfect.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke Adams


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

love me some brooke... and paige... and nikki... love this page. :trips5


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


She bad!:trips5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

im a fan of barbi seen her live a couple of times

dat thickness :zayn3


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Seems like Michael Bennett's bachelor party is worth a watch kada


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ very nice. love me some maria.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rusev gonna drop some Lana leaks after Cena beats him. :woolcock


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

miss her french accent.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

why2cj said:


> Lana


Lana :trips5 :lana


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

why2cj said:


> Lana


For some reason Lana's frown is such a massive turn-on.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

LANA :banderas






4 minutes 14 seconds when she pops her booty :yum:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What do you mean some reason? It's a big obvious reason, she's fuckin' hot


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Stunning. :wall


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Brie is looking hot for once.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Brooke Tess dancing
http://instagram.com/p/ubqIxsFi6J/


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn Terrell












Morrison17 said:


> Brooke Tess dancing
> http://instagram.com/p/ubqIxsFi6J/


Dat Brooke :dance


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rebel


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT Taryn and wow Rebel.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Rebel raided velvet's closet? LOL


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Joy Giovanni


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

why2cj said:


> Lana


:woolcock


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

why2cj said:


> Lana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Dawn Marie


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kaitlyn :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

why2cj said:


> Lana


Dat Lana yo :faint: :lana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Even Flow said:


>


Is this Natty? If so damn.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita




























Zeppex said:


> Is this Natty? If so damn.


Yeah.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Velvet


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Some pics from the NXT taping last night











































































































































But in more exciting news Maxine was 'roaming around' at the tapings...
Is she trying to get rehired?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nope.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525400159459745793

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525405923909836801


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Maria :yum: bama4


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Some pics from the NXT taping last night


Mia Yim :mark:

Please WWE sign her!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Some pics from the NXT taping last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maxine is signed to Lucha Underground, most likely she was just visiting.

Mia Yim is half Korean, half black. If they want unique looks, she is it. Also young and a fine wrestler already.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Dawn Marie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Barbie


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Kelly looks older in those pics, aging like fine wine. :banderas


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I always found Kelly Kelly super hot, but she is like ten thousand times more attractive as a brunette for some reason; those fucking legs through. Dem legs :trips5


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

EvaMaryse said:


>


:done


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Why didn't Kelly ever go brunette in her WWE tenure? So much sexier.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Again DAT Barbie


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

EvaMaryse said:


> Why didn't Kelly ever go brunette in her WWE tenure? So much sexier.


Probably the same reason DB doesn't shave his beard. Vince making sure the stars maintain the marketable image.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Ignore the dude, enjoy the rest. kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Velvet gorgeous


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


>


Pls save me. :trips5


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie Wilson (Wonder Woman) bumped into Kelly Kelly at that Halloween party!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn Paige, even if you joined TD I will never stop liking you.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone


Paige is just stunning. :krillin


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

dat push up


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

december_blue said:


> Torrie Wilson (Wonder Woman) bumped into Kelly Kelly at that Halloween party!


Torrie as a brunette. :trips8


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dat paige is one fine lady











is torrie still with a-rod?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

hnnnng


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone


Dead


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Nikki :banderas


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

dat nikki :trips5


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

you think trips and cena are switching girls every now and then?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


> Nikki :banderas


:sodone :sodone :sodone

Gawd Nikki just gets sexier and sexier.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Maryse kada


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Betsy Ruth


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


:sodone

Theres none better.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thrash™ said:


>


:ex:


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Her boobs look bigger every time I see them. Or is that just me?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

More new Torrie!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Tessa Blanchard, Tully's daughter. Works the indies I think.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Trish Stratus


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


so hot cant wait for tomorrow.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Holy shit kada


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Hoooollllyyy fuuuccckk! amazing just amazing :tucky:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Even Flow said:


>


Eve is so stunning. Wow.

Oh, and... That Paige pic. Where is that from? She's gorgeous!


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> Eve is so stunning. Wow.
> 
> Oh, and... That Paige pic. Where is that from? She's gorgeous!


From the Diva Halloween shoot releasing tomorrow.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Trish Stratus


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Candids from NXT tapings.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So WTF??!!!

 

I guess they are not dropping the lesbian thing on Paige


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Apparently they are not dropping it.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Apparently they are not dropping it.


Maybe Paige doesn't want it to drop :curry2


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


> Maybe Paige doesn't want it to drop :curry2


Well AJ apparently wants their feud to get creepier so idk.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Are those JoJo pics at the recent tapings? If so it seems that she is back to ring announcing.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Trish Stratus


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


>


I've died and gone to heaven. :trips8


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHHGame78 said:


> Are those JoJo pics at the recent tapings? If so it seems that she is back to ring announcing.


Yes, I believe. The host said it's from 4 taped shows, which explains the 4 diff dresses.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Nikki has grown on me so much recently. I mean, I always liked her, but I like her more nowadays. No idea why. :lmao


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Sunny


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yes, I believe. The host said it's from 4 taped shows, which explains the 4 diff dresses.



Sami Zayn's always hovering around her ass tho :lmao

Can't say I blame him.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

RAVEN said:


> Sami Zayn's always hovering around her ass tho :lmao
> 
> Can't say I blame him.


:zayn3


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RAVEN said:


> Sami Zayn's always hovering around her ass tho :lmao
> 
> Can't say I blame him.


He wants to bang her at least once. :zayn3


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

The Rotundas' sister, if that anyhow counts.










BarneyArmy said:


>













swagger_ROCKS said:


> Candids from NXT tapings.


:bow


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> Nikki has grown on me so much recently. I mean, I always liked her, but I like her more nowadays. No idea why. :lmao


I think I have a couple of ideas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Trish Stratus


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Spoiler: Naomi :obama4


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke Adams


























Rebel










Velvet Sky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana










Brooke










Brittany










Taryn


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Madison


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Damn Barbie Blank is smoking HOT*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Scarlett


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Damn, Scarlett :homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Velvet










Brooke


















Taryn


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:done these Halloween costumes

:ti AJ sure went ham this year with her creativity.

A quote from reddit on AJ's costume. 



> Her man made it for her but he quit halfway through.


:Jordan

Summer sporting pigtails as a sexy nerd :agree:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Love the Barbie and Velvet costume.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe AJ Lee should dress up like Punk like Kelly Kelly did one year just to appease the idiots that chant his name when she come out.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige as a gothic chick, so basically she went as herself, that's lazy. Anyway she looks hot (as always)

Bayley as a granny lol


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Kelly Kelly got curvy :banderas I certainly ain't complaining either i'd hit it


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


>


Lucky bastard. Would be nice to get one hug from Paige though, she seems supercool in giving those away, too bad I don't have the $40 for the photo op and I live really far from all the cool stuff.

What I really want to see is the Q&A of today and what she had to say about joining TD if anyone dares to ask her.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn Paige, just damn


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Dawn Marie


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

HusbandAJLee said:


>


The fact that someone felt this was necessary to take and share online makes me :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

obby said:


> The fact that someone felt this was necessary to take and share online makes me :lmao


Also the username of the poster who shared it here :lmao


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Why not share it? AJ still a diva and she in the picture.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some stalker free pictures.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll say it again, Paige might just be a freak.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Is that just a towel she has on? looks like she just came out of the shower:faint:


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Trish Stratus


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


This girl can't have a bad pic, even as a corpse. :faint:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


> Scarlett


Oh Scarlett!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Is anyone else seriously attracted to Gail Kim? holy fuck. The things I'd do, man.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

CD Player said:


> Trish Stratus


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nikki a fan of my 2nd favorite team :mark:


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Candice Michelle


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Lucky T-rex.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>





Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


:sodone


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Dat Maria..... :tommy


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Candice Michelle


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Oh my Kaitlyn! Those boobs look heavy!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn, Kaitlyn looks hotter now, hope she returns.

Did someone have any Paige snapchat pics?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Eve Torres


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Paige was awesome on Snap Chat last night, hahaha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> Paige was awesome on Snap Chat last night, hahaha


Why you said that? Anything interesting?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CD Player said:


> Trish Stratus


Kind of wish she showed them


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

CD Player said:


> Trish Stratus


My all time crush.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Why you said that? Anything interesting?


Just goofy snapchat videos. "RKO OUT OF NOWHERE!"


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Damn, Kaitlyn looks hotter now, hope she returns.
> 
> Did someone have any Paige snapchat pics?


why did she let herself go when was in the wwe, but got hot after she left? typical woman. hot when single, but gets fat when married.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> why did she let herself go when was in the wwe, but got hot after she left? typical woman. hot when single, but gets fat when married.


But she got married after she left. Also she said the weight gain in the WWE came from a thyroid problem.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> Just goofy snapchat videos. "RKO OUT OF NOWHERE!"


Did she do an RKO OUT OF NOWHERE? Damn, I installed that shit but I never knew how to use it, so I delete it. Hope someone post the video.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Jingoro said:


> why did she let herself go when was in the wwe, but got hot after she left? typical woman. hot when single, but gets fat when married.


She explained it on her shoot interview as being the consequence of thyroid malfunction.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita, Velvet & Torrie.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Even Flow said:


>


Damn, never seen that one.

Her thighs are amazing.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I do not really find Sasha Banks hot... at all.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> I do not really find Sasha Banks hot... at all.


Her body is slamin but that face could stop a dump truck.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


>


I was gonna post this a while back, but didn't know if it was new or not. Thought the brunette beside Becky was gone tbh.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I was gonna post this a while back, but didn't know if it was new or not. Thought the brunette beside Becky was gone tbh.


Devin Taylor? She's still there.


----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:durant3 I've been a Kaitlyn fan since jump. Who knew she'd become such a goddess after leaving.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Dan Kaitlyn and Bellas.


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

Is this thread pretty much posting pictures that random wrestling chicks posted on Instagram?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

single pics don't warrant a thread, so often they're just posted here.


----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


















Brooke


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

https://vine.co/v/OetVgYOBdgO

Paige kada


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

"tag me in, you stupid cow" :Jordan

:whoa y'all see them Maria topless gifs for that movie "opposite sex"? :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

We need more Gail Kim.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Mickie and Rosita


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Eve kada


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bah gawd I miss Eve.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> "tag me in, you stupid cow" :Jordan
> 
> :whoa y'all see them Maria topless gifs for that movie "opposite sex"? :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock


linkage


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Damn Paige, looking even better every day; and dat smile. :tommy:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Paige rocking the fish nets and her mum is in the bottom pic, I wonder if she saw.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :whoa y'all see them Maria topless gifs for that movie "opposite sex"? :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock


Saw the video. Nice to see her topless again :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

why2cj said:


> Lana


Oh fuck kada


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

^ Lana kada


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


> Saw the video. Nice to see her topless again :banderas



Link please  Send me via rep or PM.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

There's a high quality gfy that most certainly can't be posted here that can be had in PMs, if someone wants to see Maria topless again.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Rusev you lucky fuck.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


OH MY GOODNESS!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:woolcock


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


You know, usually I can't stand fishnets (I think it may be just because of Velvet Sky) but this REALLY suits Paige :westbrook2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Something's going on with AJ. She's getting her own official website soon, under AJ Brooks.










She says on twitter a friend is creating it.


----------



## SinisterHydraCP (Sep 27, 2014)

Maybe because CM Punk isn't the real name of her husband? She's married to Phil Brooks, hence AJ Brooks (April Jeanette Brooks)...


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes, but it sounds like this will not be affiliated with WWE.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Ithil said:


> There's a high quality gfy that most certainly can't be posted here that can be had in PMs, if someone wants to see Maria topless again.



Yep I found it. She's topless for a good 10 seconds and it plays on loop :banderas Nice :woolcock


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ithil said:


> Yes, but it sounds like this will not be affiliated with WWE.


Interesting. Not totally shocking as Eva just did the same thing about a month ago.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Superkick said:


>


Woah! Who is that?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Candice LeRae.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Candice LeRae :mark: :mark: :mark:

Also bah gawd summer


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Superkick said:


> Candice LeRae.


Wow! She is a looker!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Need more Lana, that woman is something else


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Those fishnets on Paige, woah. :trips5


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Superkick said:


>


----------



## mrfaafs (Jan 13, 2013)

Candice LeRae :woolcock


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


>


I swear, this chick just asking for it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Johnny Gargano is one lucky man getting to bang Candice LeRae.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

Throwback

Candice Michelle ring announces match in house show 2005, playboy Viscera snatches her afterwards



>


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

LeRae posts :mark: She's amazing!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Once the lez scene is done :side:

Also, I think there is malware on this page. Most likely @target 02

Maybe a re up on a diff image supporter?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


>


1998-2000?

She looked very cute around that time.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> 1998-2000?
> 
> She looked very cute around that time.


I'd guess that it was 2000 when she had her reign as Women's Champion.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I'd guess that it was 2000 when she had her reign as Women's Champion.


Very true.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Leva being awesome.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PAIGE LACED UP :trips5


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah Steph was super cute back in the day. :trips5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

Best In The World!


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)

pesfacemaker said:


> Best In The World!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Damn!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

pesfacemaker said:


> Best In The World!



Motherfucker!!!! kada bama4 :banderas

Best AJ pic in quite some time, damn!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

AJ-Brooks.com is up and it's bogged down, who would have guessed. More pics like that on there and in color.


----------



## ΤheDude (Jul 1, 2014)

pesfacemaker said:


> Best In The World!


Holy fuck:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

AJ's photoshoots on her new website. :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT AJ WOW.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD AJ, DAMN!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)

holy mother of black jesus. bet that rusev destroys her so bad that she can't even walk the next day.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LANA :sodone


----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)

Summer is a hot ******. Also, good to see that meat on AJ's legs.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

That AJ pic looks like it's from Sin City.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Leon Knuckles said:


> That AJ pic looks like it's from Sin City.


Well it is a sin to look that good.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

pesfacemaker said:


> Best In The World!


Yet another reminder why unk2 is the luckiest motherfucker in the whole goddamn world.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:sodone:sodone

She is just fine as fuck.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

[image]http://photos-c.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xfa1/914797_1549744958577458_1078221839_n.jpg[/image]


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> [image]http://photos-c.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xfa1/914797_1549744958577458_1078221839_n.jpg[/image]


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

RAVEN said:


>


kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

JAYSIS AJ AND PAIGE


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

AJ, Maria, and Paige :sodone


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SinisterHydraCP (Sep 27, 2014)

Don't know if this was posted before but here it is:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ryan Shamrock and Torrie










Mandy Leon and Lita


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

RAVEN said:


>


:wall


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

this thread is the greatest. paige is amazing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


Like someone posted: One is a beautiful human creation, the other is the Eiffel Tower lol.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

It must be Go see Eiffel Tower day or something :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

That pink Real Madrid shirt has never looked so good.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn & Madison


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Noelle <3


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

AW YEAH THATS THE STUFF :trips5


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT Taryn


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Even Flow said:


>





Even Flow said:


>


Not to sound like a perv but my penis turns into the Eiffel Tower anytime I see pics of these two.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RAVEN said:


> It must be Go see Eiffel Tower day or something :lol


This pic is fucking badass.

She's chilling with the strongest booked heels besides Brock atm.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> This pic is fucking badass.
> 
> She's chilling with the strongest booked heels besides Brock atm.


:fact


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> This pic is fucking badass.
> 
> She's chilling with the strongest booked heels besides Brock atm.


they look like a goat stable


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Summer Rae said:


> Not to sound like a perv but my penis turns into the Eiffel Tower anytime I see pics of these two.


Love the complete turn around for Londrick. Went from neg repping me everyday for being a Paige mark to becoming one himself. :cheer


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rebel








Lucha Underground's announcer


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FUCK YEAH.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


Melissa :mark:

Brittany


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ditka approves.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

bama4


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Damn!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Old but there was talk of Moly Holly and I happened to come across this :banderas










Trish was in her prime when in T&A.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


I wonder how she ended up after that bottle. And it's just me or she uses the same clothes every day, anyway she looks hot as always, still no bad picture of her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Sasha doesn't get enough love around here :westbrook2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WOAH. Bailey wearing a Rocko's Modern Life t-shirt! :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

dat maryse :miz


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

jonathan is a lucky son of a bitch


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> kada


Guess we know what her "injury" was now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Miz, you lucky bastard, don't know how you do it but bring her back to the WWE, a match between her and Paige kada


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

DAT Kelly


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT Kelly, Gail, and Rosita.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

why2cj said:


> Lana





why2cj said:


>


:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

that whole maria set is straight fiyah :zayn


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Vårmakos said:


> kada


I think Eva is gorgeous but this picture :durant3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wouldn't mind...

Eve, Maryse, or Kelly returning. Although that would be going backwards. If they were still around, they probably wouldn't have needed to bring in JoJo, and Eva thou.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>





why2cj said:


>


BRUH!:wall


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

why2cj said:


> Lana


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ithil said:


> Guess we know what her "injury" was now.


Exactly.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

:agree:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

bliss :trips5


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eva looks even more amazing now.

More Maryse and Kelly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn Bliss, that pic and the sunset flip on thursday, you got a new fan in me, but change that stupid gimmick or she will end up like Emma.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Holy Moses :tucky


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kada


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> kada


OH MY GOD!!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany



























Brooke


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>





















Holy crap Paige!!! kada


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Guys question, how do you edit the WWE.com photo links so they appear in HD? I know you take something out of the link like styles/photo_large/ or something, hoping somebody here knows? Didn't wanna make a new thread.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Remove the styles/photo_large/public/ from the url.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Even Flow said:


>


I will say it again, even chicks who've taken their clothes off for a photoshoot can still remain classy. 

Just look at her :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Also, gaiz, just like Maria

Apparently Taryn went topless in a recent movie as well. Jake's Road, I think.

Who's next? :side: :woolcock hopefully Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Even Flow said:


>


The classiest diva ever in this generation. Looking hot in this coat and her facial expression is endless. :lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:sodone


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Nikki. :moyes1


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry for the language, but does anybody mind telling me where the FUCK this Bella pic has been all my life? :wee-bey











P.S. Imma need this blown up at Kinko's *ASAP*


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

That's before they joined WWE. It was one of the first photos used to show who they were when news broke they signed twin divas.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

How do you think guys, was it the first time for Brie to wear that? Or her little husband asked it for foreplays before?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


ppppp........ppppppp.............


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Even Flow said:


> :sodone


Fudge you, Cena.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Brie looks sexier dressed up as AJ than AJ does.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think that if there is someone that could make Grumpy cat smile is her










And I never expect to say this, but Brie looks really hot as AJ, and I don't even like Brie.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Grumpy cat will never smile!


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

I mean just.... DAMN!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> I mean just.... DAMN!


Just wow :trips5


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> I mean just.... DAMN!


She just can't have a bad pic, she can't, doesn't matter how hard she tries.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I just can't with Lana anymore. :wall :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock:woolcock

https://vine.co/v/O53jnTd3zTJ

the teasing :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Freeway.86 said:


> I mean just.... DAMN!


kada


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Freeway.86 said:


> I mean just.... DAMN!



:yum:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

She looks Desi.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I wish she would've stuck it out in NXT.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


This sort of shit ends up negating her looks. "HEY LOOK DID YOU KNOW I HAVE BIG FAKE TITS I BOUGHT? I DO. LOOK AT THEM I HAVE TITS NOW I'M NO LONGER INSECURE". It's not hot when she does it nonstop everytime, it's just skanky.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AJ didn't need to stuff her Nikki trunks. Nikki's isn't any better than AJ's.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> AJ didn't need to stuff her Nikki trunks. Nikki's isn't any better than AJ's.


Plus it's not like Nikki's ass is all that big. Her boobs get the focus.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Freeway.86 said:


> Plus it's not like Nikki's ass is all that big. Her boobs get the focus.


Exactly. Don't see why people go nuts over Nikki's when it's not that better than AJ's.

Oh and as for those "AJ Leaving" rumor #5 of this year... :ti


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Ithil said:


> This sort of shit ends up negating her looks. "HEY LOOK DID YOU KNOW I HAVE BIG FAKE TITS I BOUGHT? I DO. LOOK AT THEM I HAVE TITS NOW I'M NO LONGER INSECURE". It's not hot when she does it nonstop everytime, it's just skanky.


She does it to troll you.

It worked.


----------



## Undertaker's Wig (Feb 29, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> AJ didn't need to stuff her Nikki trunks. Nikki's isn't any better than AJ's.


It is.

AJ dressing as Nikki could be considered crossdressing since it's the body of a young boy as a woman.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Undertaker's Wig said:


> It is.
> 
> AJ dressing as Nikki could be considered crossdressing since it's the body of a young boy as a woman.


Crossdressing? wow... that's an all time anti-AJ low.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> Plus it's not like Nikki's ass is all that big. Her boobs get the focus.


Its definitely better than AJs though, and its not gross big but its big but her thighs are pretty thick as well so it doesn't look as huge as it is.



Eulonzo said:


> Exactly. Don't see why people go nuts over Nikki's when it's not that better than AJ's.
> 
> Oh and as for those "AJ Leaving" rumor #5 of this year... :ti


Well a lot of people act like AJ has the greatest ass in the history of the world, isn't it only fair that a few people praise Nikkis ass.



Morrison17 said:


>


Eva looking amazing.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ithil said:


> This sort of shit ends up negating her looks. "HEY LOOK DID YOU KNOW I HAVE BIG FAKE TITS I BOUGHT? I DO. LOOK AT THEM I HAVE TITS NOW I'M NO LONGER INSECURE". It's not hot when she does it nonstop everytime, it's just skanky.


Hows it any different to AJ and Paige constantly bending over in all their matches? Or Lita wearing those shirts? Melina doing the splits? Trish, Torrie, etc. always flaunting their curves. Nikki just gets hated on for things that every Diva does.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


> Hows it any different to AJ and Paige constantly bending over in all their matches? Or Lita wearing those shirts? Melina doing the splits? Trish, Torrie, etc. always flaunting their curves. Nikki just gets hated on for things that every Diva does.


I think it's because Nikki is more overt with it. Like segments she's in where she makes sure to face the camera to make sure her chest is in the shot. I understand your point, but I do think Nikki is very overt with it. I'm not hating on it BTW. She paid good money for them and they look spectacular so good on her for making sure she gets her money's worth.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Undertaker's Wig said:


> It is.
> 
> AJ dressing as Nikki could be considered crossdressing since it's the body of a young boy as a woman.


Really? Because last time i check AJ was a woman too.

AJ stuffed the shorts to poke fun at Nikki. Both have nice asses though.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> Hows it any different to AJ and Paige constantly bending over in all their matches? Or Lita wearing those shirts? Melina doing the splits? Trish, Torrie, etc. always flaunting their curves. Nikki just gets hated on for things that every Diva does.


Because those people do that in the ring, when they're meant to look attractive. No different than Randy Orton wrestling in underwear all oiled up, to look attractive to the women.
Nikki does that all the time, 24/7. Every single scene I have ever seen her in Total Divas, she points out or talks about her big plastic tits or talks about sex. In interviews, she says her plastic tits are her favourite body part, and in every pic I see of her, she's flaunting her silicone at every camera, in every outfit. It's one thing to flaunt your body in the ring, all the men and women with good bodies do that to some extent, but outside the ring?

I don't see Trish walking around now with cleavage everywhere trying to shove her tits in the camera, do you? Or AJ in booty shorts waving her ass at every camera? Nikki Bella does it nonstop in and out of the ring, and it's not attractive, it's sad. How insecure she must have been with a flat chest boggles the mind.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Because those people do that in the ring, when they're meant to look attractive. No different than Randy Orton wrestling in underwear all oiled up, to look attractive to the women.
> Nikki does that all the time, 24/7. Every single scene I have ever seen her in Total Divas, she points out or talks about her big plastic tits or talks about sex. In interviews, she says her plastic tits are her favourite body part, and in every pic I see of her, she's flaunting her silicone at every camera, in every outfit. It's one thing to flaunt your body in the ring, all the men and women with good bodies do that to some extent, but outside the ring?
> 
> I don't see Trish walking around now with cleavage everywhere trying to shove her tits in the camera, do you? Or AJ in booty shorts waving her ass at every camera? Nikki Bella does it nonstop in and out of the ring, and it's not attractive, it's sad. How insecure she must have been with a flat chest boggles the mind.


She's meant to look sexy on Total Divas as well,so of course she's going to show off. Trish was constantly showing her tits off or wrestling in lingerie. AJ has bending over part of her moveset. Double standards, people hate the Bellas so they hate everything Nikki does.

Paige poses in photoshoots outside of the ring, hows that any different to Nikki showing off on Total Divas?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> She's meant to look sexy on Total Divas as well,so of course she's going to show off. Trish was constantly showing her tits off or wrestling in lingerie. AJ has bending over part of her moveset. Double standards, people hate the Bellas so they hate everything Nikki does.
> 
> Paige poses in photoshoots outside of the ring, hows that any different to Nikki showing off on Total Divas?


Again, flaunting in the ring, while you're performing, or in official photoshoots is not the same as endlessly going around flaunting outside of the ring. Nikki going "I'm not flat anymore, I have tits now, I have to show them off all the time and remind everyone I now have fake tits, every time I see them" isn't sexy, it's just sort of sad and pathetic. Paige takes a lot of photos of herself, usually in completely normal clothes, and looks hotter for it.
As for "looking sexy" on Total Divas, everyone is supposed to look sexy, but I don't see the rest of the Total Divas cast nonstop talking about their tits like it's some great achievement to pay for tits, or being dressed 24/7 like a porn shoot.

Total Divas is not a lingerie photoshoot, it's supposed to be a reality show following them in real life. It is not remotely the same as Trish doing magazine photoshoots. If you saw her just walking around on the street outside of the ring, do you think she will be wearing her ring gear?


You're also failing to notice the main words there. "Moveset", "photoshoot", the times when "looking sexy" is literally part of the job. Nikki is doing this shit in every photo and video I've seen of her in and out of the ring, and it's a turn off instead of a turn on.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Total Divas is just another WWE program, seriously you're just hating on Nikki flaunting her tits because she's a Bella. Her wearing bikinis on TD or showing off on TD is no different to showing off in photoshoots or in the ring. 

If TD was a documentary you'd have a point, but its just a "reality" TV show.

Being turned off because a hottie knows she's hot and flaunts it just sounds ridiculous as well. Meanwhile you praise Paige and her conveniently always sexy photos.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> Total Divas is just another WWE program, seriously you're just hating on Nikki flaunting her tits because she's a Bella. Her wearing bikinis on TD or showing off on TD is no different to showing off in photoshoots or in the ring.
> 
> If TD was a documentary you'd have a point, but its just a "reality" TV show.
> 
> Being turned off because a hottie knows she's hot and flaunts it just sounds ridiculous as well. Meanwhile you praise Paige and her conveniently always sexy photos.


Stop with the "meanwhile you ___" shit. It's easy to win arguments when you invent the oppositions.
Again, Nikki Bella doesn't come of as "someone who knows she's hot" in the slightest. She comes off as someone desperate to be seen as hot, which is the exact opposite of knowing you're hot, it's the height of insecurity. I already said people are meant to look hot on Total Divas, but she tries way too hard in every single scene. She apparently doesn't own a single piece of clothing that doesn't have a plunging neckline and pushup bra built in? Other women on the show are considerably more attractive than her and they don't need to flaunt in every single scene. Couple with how every single scene with Nikki Bella has her point out or mention her tits, and/or sex in every conversation, and it does the opposite of make her sexy, it makes her annoying.

Paige takes a lot of photos of herself, for sure, but I see her in normal clothes more often than I see her in skimpy outfits. Nikki Bella, in every instance I see of her, has to flaunt her plastic tits nonstop in case we forgot she has them. When I say 24/7, I'm not talking about "in the ring", I mean 24/7. 

Being turned off because someone comes off as a bimbo or a skank is not ridiculous. I'm not 14 years old and going "that woman has tits she must be the greatest thing ever" anymore.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A war for Nikki's tits lol.

Of course she is gonna flaunt them, they look nice and she paid a lot of money for them. If she is trying too hard, well everyone can have a different opinion on that subject. For me she looks nice, but I rather see Paige, she is hot even when she doesn't try, and she doesn't have to wear linguerie or bikinis for that (it's a shame btw).


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Shut up and post more pictures.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nikki


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Really? Because last time i check AJ was a woman too.


Really? You actually checked it?

Bruh, post picture proof or go away. You need proof when you make that kind of accusations about him. Especially since the publicly available evidence is not supporting your claim.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

It seems a lot of the IWC seems to be uncomfortable with attractive women hence why so many of them prefer girls like AJ, Emma, Bailey, Alexa etc over real women like Nikki, Eva, Brie, etc. It seems the only attractive diva they like is Paige.



Allur said:


> Really? You actually checked it?
> 
> Bruh, post picture proof or go away. You need proof when you make that kind of accusations about him.


Slipped a finger in when she was passed out.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

AJ to a lot is attractive as is the others you named. It is called to each their own. But there no need call them names.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Summer Rae said:


> It seems a lot of the IWC seems to be uncomfortable with attractive women hence why so many of them prefer girls like AJ, Emma, Bailey, Alexa etc over real women like Nikki, Eva, Brie, etc. It seems the only attractive diva they like is Paige.
> 
> 
> 
> Slipped a finger in when she was passed out.


Yeah ok dude, Alexa, the model, doesn't count because....durr.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Summer Rae said:


> It seems a lot of the IWC seems to be uncomfortable with attractive women hence why so many of them prefer girls like AJ, Emma, Bailey, Alexa etc over real women like Nikki, Eva, Brie, etc. It seems the only attractive diva they like is Paige.


Maybe they just think women like AJ, Emma and Bailey are more attractive then women like the Bella Twins and Eva?, it's called different tastes; something which everyone has. It's not because everyone is just a "LOLAWKWARDVIRGIN" if they don't worship the ground that what you call supposed "real women" walk on, all of the girls are real women and every single man (and woman for that matter) has their own tastes in what they find attractive; no need for name calling or accusations.

Personally, I prefer women such as AJ, Paige (especially Paige), Alexa and Brie then the Eva's and Nikki's of the world, but that is just my own taste.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

sorry for big watermark, all I found
Kelly trying on wedding dress


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I didn't expect the fishnets to become a normal part of Paige's attire. I want to see those pale bridges unrestrained.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> I didn't expect the fishnets to become a normal part of Paige's attire. I want to see those pale bridges unrestrained.


I don't necessarily mind the fishnets..... :cool2


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> She's meant to look sexy on Total Divas as well,so of course she's going to show off. Trish was constantly showing her tits off or wrestling in lingerie. AJ has bending over part of her moveset. Double standards, people hate the Bellas so they hate everything Nikki does.
> 
> Paige poses in photoshoots outside of the ring, hows that any different to Nikki showing off on Total Divas?


As a fan of both Paige and Nikki, I have no problem at all stating that for a lot of these people it really comes down to who's over in the IWC community. Always has. Always will. They'll deny it of course.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Zeroapoc said:


> As a fan of both Paige and Nikki, I have no problem at all stating that for a lot of these people it really comes down to who's over in the IWC community. Always has. Always will. They'll deny it of course.


You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This thread got weird.

Too much talking.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RatedR10 said:


> This thread got weird.
> 
> Too much talking.


People so damn worried about who others like. lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Spoiler:  big pic of Naomi


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

^ Rusev is a lucky bastard.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Stop with the "meanwhile you ___" shit. It's easy to win arguments when you invent the oppositions.
> Again, Nikki Bella doesn't come of as "someone who knows she's hot" in the slightest. She comes off as someone desperate to be seen as hot, which is the exact opposite of knowing you're hot, it's the height of insecurity. I already said people are meant to look hot on Total Divas, but she tries way too hard in every single scene. She apparently doesn't own a single piece of clothing that doesn't have a plunging neckline and pushup bra built in? Other women on the show are considerably more attractive than her and they don't need to flaunt in every single scene. Couple with how every single scene with Nikki Bella has her point out or mention her tits, and/or sex in every conversation, and it does the opposite of make her sexy, it makes her annoying.
> 
> Paige takes a lot of photos of herself, for sure, but I see her in normal clothes more often than I see her in skimpy outfits. Nikki Bella, in every instance I see of her, has to flaunt her plastic tits nonstop in case we forgot she has them. When I say 24/7, I'm not talking about "in the ring", I mean 24/7.
> ...





Even Flow said:


> Nikki


She's totally showing her tits off there...yep she skanks it up 24/7 for sure...

You're judging her off of WWE TV and photoshoots, most interviews she's pretty moderately dressed. She's just smart enough to know that the main reason WWE employs women is too look pretty. A s for me inventing the opposition...umm hur der you were the one who pointed out how Paige always looks hot. You think she doesn't pick out all those tight clothes she wears in her selfies on purpose?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> ^ Rusev is a lucky bastard.


Most definitely.



EvaMaryse said:


>


LOL just repped you too. :woolcock


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Summer Rae said:


> It seems a lot of the IWC seems to be uncomfortable with attractive women hence why so many of them prefer girls like AJ, Emma, Bailey, Alexa etc over real women like Nikki, Eva, Brie, etc. It seems the only attractive diva they like is Paige.


I am going to assume you wrote that because you haven't heard "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder."


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kelly's push up bra game was on 1 mill :krillin


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Even Flow said:


>


I ship them.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Kelly is simply perfect.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Barbie's fiancee is lucky to have her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Eva has such a kickin' body.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Boss


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For me she has the most beautiful face in the division, is gorgeous.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> For me she has the most beautiful face in the division, is gorgeous.


Agreed


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> Sasha doesn't get enough love around here :westbrook2


She's got a good body, but that face...just not digging it.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Who is that??


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thea (Rosita)


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


> Thea (Rosita)


Damn shame. I never liked her lol.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Gail how nice.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll never understand people that don't think Charlotte is a babe.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:dance


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

december_blue said:


> I'll never understand people that don't think Charlotte is a babe.


Agreed, i quite enjoy her instagram.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Charlotte got them tits. :trips5 :flair


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Oh Gail how nice.


we need more gail kim love in here. shes from toronto too so thats a bonus.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Charlotte got them tits. :trips5 :flair


*Yes, females have "tits".
*

:chan


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Coach. said:


> *Yes, females have "tits".
> *
> 
> :chan


reported for not being a team player :harper




(jk)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


> I'll never understand people that don't think Charlotte is a babe.


Oh, Charlotte's body is :homer

its just is to bad that she looks to much like her dad in the face. Not saying she is ugly at all, I tend to agree with you that she is a BABE, but her body > her face IMO.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

i dont even see flair when i look at her... i guess that makes me lucky lol... but that mole has to go and she would be FIYAH in the face


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I dislike her face too, but her body :banderas


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't see Ric's face, but Charlotte does have her father's rectangle body shape .. that's just too weird for me.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> I'll never understand people that don't think Charlotte is a babe.


Good body, but her face which looks like it has an inch thick layer of makeup on their looks just like her dad at times.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ God damn


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Paige tho! :banderas


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Barbi Hayden (Indie wrestler NWA Women Champion)


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

december_blue said:


> I'll never understand people that don't think Charlotte is a babe.


She is a babe. There are pictures of her in her volleyball outfit where her makeup/lack of suited her perfectly, perfect smile, perfect face, everything. WWE overdoes it with the makeup sometimes tho.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Worship her
















sorry, to lazy to go to gifs thread just for this 2


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Yum more kelly.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Why does Summer always pose like she broke her neck?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

No Nikki? Dat Kayfabe


----------



## jerkweed85 (May 20, 2012)

Thrash™ said:


> Why does Summer always pose like she broke her neck?


Because she has 10W-40 in her hair. She has yet to get it changed after 3000 miles.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Wife that women, Rusev, immediately.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


Holy shit! She looks that fine when she wakes up? That's almost unfair to other women.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Kaitlyn kada :banderas


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Thrash™ said:


>


:wall :wall :wall


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Thrash™;42145530 said:


>


This is what makes life worth living. Unfucking real.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

december_blue said:


> I'll never understand people that don't think Charlotte is a babe.


HGH breh


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

I thought that Divas Elimination match had potential to be really good. Once they got rid of Cameron (lack of talent) and Layla (she hasn't been on the show for how long? How are people supposed to care?) it was entertaining. Paige is clearly above the rest of them in terms of charisma though, and she should be treated like the star she is. I was happy to see that Emma got some nice reactions when she was in the match, even after being treated like an unimportant jobber for so long.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is so lovely


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


>





Tommy-V said:


>


Nikki looks incredible... Aj and Paige don't look very well holding the Diva's belt but Nikki on the other hand looks perfectly suited for it


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Just stumbled on those Paige instagram pictures... :mark: :mark:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


HOLY FUCK! this girl is killing me man. :trips5 kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Well, I can't hold it, I love this girl, she is the closest to perfection


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


Ah, the leading broad.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Torrie Wilson is jacccckeeed


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Paige.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Torrie on the roids that A-Rod is on


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KatLove (Nov 13, 2014)

Who do you guys think got the bigger pops or ovations: Lita or Trish?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Lita probably got bigger pops on her entrances tbh? 

Paige looks fierce. Where is the HQ versions tho.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

can't really remember, but Lita had an awesome theme.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Both had good pops.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Some of Lita's pops rivaled those of the top male superstars. At her best, Lita outpopped Trish.


----------



## KatLove (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeah Lita seemed to have bigger pops than Trish. Do you guys think Stacy and Torrie were hotter than Trish?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Kaitlyn :wall bama4


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Nikki owning dem smarks :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

^^^ But it's not like Cena can't transmit something he doesn't have lol.

Funny thing, you could say the same thing about AJ if you don't like her, she'll always be Ms Punk for most wrestling fans and she'll never be as good as he was.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> ^^^ But it's not like Cena can't transmit something he doesn't have lol.
> 
> Funny thing, you could say the same thing about AJ if you don't like her, she'll always be Ms Punk for most wrestling fans and she'll never be as good as he was.


The whole "glass house" for AJ doesn't work, because she married Punk in 2014, after he left the company and a year after she became the top Diva.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ithil said:


> The whole "glass house" for AJ doesn't work, because she married Punk in 2014, after he left the company and a year after she became the top Diva.


Sure, she didn't marry him until after he left the company, but they were together while he was still there.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


That right there is wife material how is this chick in her late 30s and still not taken?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

^^^^ That's why I say if you hate her, I know she was talented before Punk. Kayfabe wise though, with how many guys she was involved before she show talent? They could easily use that against her, but they won't.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> That right there is wife material how is this chick in her late 30s and still not taken?


She is taken. She's with former WWE ECW wrestler Ricky Ortiz.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Ithil said:


> The whole "glass house" for AJ doesn't work, because she married Punk in 2014, after he left the company and a year after she became the top Diva.


AJ was already the top diva honestly even before the punk relationship.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> AJ was already the top diva honestly even before the punk relationship.


Since when did you start crushing on Paige? And anyone know what happened to hornyforstratus? That persons been gone for months.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> Since when did you start crushing on Paige? And anyone know what happened to hornyforstratus? That persons been gone for months.


Recently in fact she my 2nd favorite current diva.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Recently in fact she my 2nd favorite current diva.


Yeah, you never seemed to be big on her compared to others. Its amazing how so many people are starting to love Paige more now, ever since shes been given more freedom on the b shows like main event to show her character and personality. Some of her biggest critics on this site are now loving her. Now WWE needs to do the right thing and build on the momentum and put her on RAW. Its amazing that now that shes finally over with the crowd they take her off tv.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Yeah, you never seemed to be big on her compared to others. Its amazing how so many people are starting to love Paige more now, ever since shes been given more freedom on the b shows like main event to show her character and personality. Some of her biggest critics on this site are now loving her. Now WWE needs to do the right thing and build on the momentum and put her on RAW. Its amazing that now that shes finally over with the crowd they take her off tv.


No Paige this week, are they f...ing kidding me? Didn't they heard that she got nice reactions in SS?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> No Paige this week, are they f...ing kidding me? Didn't they heard that she got nice reactions in SS?


A few possible reasons why. #1 is that they are trying to build for a big pop where she comes in and saves AJ from the Bellas on an upcoming episode of raw or maybe TLC. #2 they are busy making her film stuff backstage for Total divas. #3 they just cant have more than 1 diva feud a week during TD's break time so right now being that shes out of the title picture, she will be held off until she eventually becomes the next challenger to Nikki. #4 there is backstage politics in the back and Paige is being held back because of it. #5 Paige refused to do something against her wishes and is being held back because of it. Most likely reasons are #1 and 2 imo.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Eva should come back with a "I HAVE BIG TITS" gimmick. Cuts promos about how she has the biggest tits in the divas division and makes fun of AJ for being small chested.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> A few possible reasons why. #1 is that they are trying to build for a big pop where she comes in and saves AJ from the Bellas on an upcoming episode of raw or maybe TLC. #2 they are busy making her film stuff backstage for Total divas. #3 they just cant have more than 1 diva feud a week during TD's break time so right now being that shes out of the title picture, she will be held off until she eventually becomes the next challenger to Nikki. #4 there is backstage politics in the back and Paige is being held back because of it. #5 Paige refused to do something against her wishes and is being held back because of it. Most likely reasons are #1 and 2 imo.


I don't know what is worse she jobbing to the Bellas and AJ during their feud or not being on Tv at all. Anyway waiting for her next photoshoot, she looks hotter than usual (and that's no easy task lol).


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I don't know what is worse she jobbing to the Bellas and AJ during their feud or not being on Tv at all. Anyway waiting for her next photoshoot, she looks hotter than usual (and that's no easy task lol).


I doubt she would job to the bellas. The wwe hasn't made her do that yet. If anything she would lose dirty, but if they do include her in the feud it will be as a tag team with AJ. IDK if they do that just yet though. They may be saving Paige to face Nikki in her next feud after AJ. I agree about the new photoshoot, I wonder what its for though. the last one was for Halloween, this one just seems random. Anyways I know you dislike Total divas but Im looking forward to it. If you follow her on twitter and IG, she is always doing something cool for it, like motor cycle riding, fans meet and greets, backstage stuff and training. I think this show will bring a new light to her life and love for wrestling. plus I think they were able to get her interactions with her family while they were in England. that should be interesting as well.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

evas tits are huge lol


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> Yeah, you never seemed to be big on her compared to others. Its amazing how so many people are starting to love Paige more now, ever since shes been given more freedom on the b shows like main event to show her character and personality. Some of her biggest critics on this site are now loving her. Now WWE needs to do the right thing and build on the momentum and put her on RAW. Its amazing that now that shes finally over with the crowd they take her off tv.


But I never said I didn't like her either. I don't watch Main Event but I knew paige from shimmer and nxt before her debut on main roster.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I doubt she would job to the bellas. The wwe hasn't made her do that yet. If anything she would lose dirty, but if they do include her in the feud it will be as a tag team with AJ. IDK if they do that just yet though. They may be saving Paige to face Nikki in her next feud after AJ. I agree about the new photoshoot, I wonder what its for though. the last one was for Halloween, this one just seems random. Anyways I know you dislike Total divas but Im looking forward to it. If you follow her on twitter and IG, she is always doing something cool for it, like motor cycle riding, fans meet and greets, backstage stuff and training. I think this show will bring a new light to her life and love for wrestling. plus I think they were able to get her interactions with her family while they were in England. that should be interesting as well.


At this point, I'm looking forward to it too, since at least we'll get to see it on tv while the Bellas-AJ feud run its course. I dislike that she is on the show, not gonna denied it, but most because I'm worried that it change her and how they are gonna portray her, maybe showing something she is not. This girl is one of the few people I admire and I don't want some stupid reality show ruining her.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

those thighs scare me


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thrash™ said:


>


She's starting to look too....bodybuilder-ish


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Still damn Kaitlyn


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kinda my problem with Kate. Give her props for the squats and whatnot, but sometimes she just looks too masculine. 

not my cup of tea.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Kinda my problem with Kate. Give her props for the squats and whatnot, but sometimes she just looks too masculine.
> 
> not my cup of tea.


Same I don't find Kaitlyn attractive at all.



Morrison17 said:


>


Dat Paige.:yum:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Thrash™ said:


>


bama4:sodone:damn


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Kaitlyn just looks nasty now, theres being fit like Nikki Bella then theres looking like that, which isn't a good look at all.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Kaitlyn looks like She-Hulk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I wonder if Kaitlyn is on the juice now. Hmm...

Anyway, here's Eva!


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I was never a fan of Kaitlyn.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dunno guys, as for me Kaitlyn is 100/10. Do want. More than most (not all) wrestling related women.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

paige :lenny


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:wayans

that's too much muscle


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Not for me!


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't know what Kaitlyn did, but I found myself more attracted to her now than when she was in WWE.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Love these 2 women.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Did anyone now what Paige tweet about Punk's podcast interview? someone posted that she wrote something about it and I wanna know what it is.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Kaitlyn :banderas

One of the very few girls that can bulk up and keep a cute face and hot body nonetheless.

She truly lives up to her "Hybrid Diva" moniker.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Mizdow should start dating a blond hottie.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


> Mizdow should start dating a blond hottie.


If Mizdow brought out a Maryse stunt double that'd put his gimmick/storyline over the top as the GOAT gimmick.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

I didn't mind Katlyin when she was in WWE she had decent tits & ass but thats taking your interest in bodybuilding a little far


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> I didn't mind Katlyin when she was in WWE she had decent tits & ass but thats taking your interest in bodybuilding a little far


To be fair, she was hardcore about bodybuilding before getting to the WWE.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

december_blue said:


> To be fair, she was hardcore about bodybuilding before getting to the WWE.


Yeah I know but when she was in WWE it wasn't like it is now where its a turn off or at least I think it is.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

God Damn Kaitlyn :homer


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

kadakadakadakada


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Lana... 

LAAAAANNNNAAAAAA. 

my god.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Is it possible to block Kaitlyn pics from showing up? Gross.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> kadakadakadakada


Bruh!bama4


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn Nikki, so fine!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

EvaMaryse said:


> Is it possible to block Kaitlyn pics from showing up? Gross.


If your using FireFox you can get addons which allow you to block images


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> If Mizdow brought out a Maryse stunt double that'd put his gimmick/storyline over the top as the GOAT gimmick.


I would DIE. :ti


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


:wall


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

EvaMaryse said:


> If Mizdow brought out a Maryse stunt double that'd put his gimmick/storyline over the top as the GOAT gimmick.


I've been thinking that he should come out with a blow-up doll as his Maryse


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


Emma has very underrated boobs.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Someone's been eatin that soul food :yum:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

OMG people are going to go crazy when they see the new divas Christmas shoot. Dat Paige OMG CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> OMG people are going to go crazy when they see the new divas Christmas shoot. Dat Paige OMG CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!


Any sneek peak? I haven't seen anything yet, no pics or information about it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Any sneek peak? I haven't seen anything yet, no pics or information about it.


Her IG post has two pics that honestly are hot but nowhere near as hot as the outfit she was wearing in Brandi Rhodes video. I hope she chose that outfit as well. IDK if the outfit in the video was just a try on and then she chose the one in her IG or maybe shes doing both anyway its on wwe.com edens video blog. Shes in it for 4 seconds where you can see her outfit and damn its hot. If she chose that outfit it will be her best shoot yet.:faint:


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

islesfan13 said:


> Her IG post has two pics that honestly are hot but nowhere near as hot as the outfit she was wearing in Brandi Rhodes video. I hope she chose that outfit as well. IDK if the outfit in the video was just a try on and then she chose the one in her IG or maybe shes doing both anyway its on wwe.com edens video blog. Shes in it for 4 seconds where you can see her outfit and damn its hot. If she chose that outfit it will be her best shoot yet.:faint:


Well you sure as hell have set my curiosity to high


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Her IG post has two pics that honestly are hot but nowhere near as hot as the outfit she was wearing in Brandi Rhodes video. I hope she chose that outfit as well. IDK if the outfit in the video was just a try on and then she chose the one in her IG or maybe shes doing both anyway its on wwe.com edens video blog. Shes in it for 4 seconds where you can see her outfit and damn its hot. If she chose that outfit it will be her best shoot yet.:faint:


Yep, I saw it, it is not like she shows too much (she rarely does), but it is one step in the right direction. She puts me in the Christmas spirit lol.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## KatLove (Nov 13, 2014)

You guys think Lota and Trish will get into the Pro Wrestling Hall of Fame?


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

I bet you Kaitlyn only got that buff to appease her gay pornstar husband.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Babyadelic said:


> I bet you Kaitlyn only got that buff to appease her gay pornstar husband.


Kaitlyn's been into bodybuilding before she even got into WWE.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Yep, I saw it, it is not like she shows too much (she rarely does), but it is one step in the right direction. She puts me in the Christmas spirit lol.


Still a really hot outfit, I wonder if she chose that out fit too.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Yep, I saw it, it is not like she shows too much (*she rarely does*), but it is one step in the right direction. She puts me in the Christmas spirit lol.


In reality Paige is one of the most scantily clad women in the WWE and constant takes sexy selfies of her self. There's nothing wrong with that but why do her fans pretend Paige doesn't overly flaunt her sexuality?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> In reality Paige is one of the most scantily clad women in the WWE and constant takes sexy selfies of her self. There's nothing wrong with that but why do her fans pretend Paige doesn't overly flaunt her sexuality?


I see what you mean based on her wearing belly shirts all the time but I think that's more of her style than trying to flaunt her sexuality. In the e she does have the shortest shorts of all the divas though, I wonder if that's done purposely since majority feel her legs and a$$ are her best assets.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I see what you mean based on her wearing belly shirts all the time but I think that's more of her style than trying to flaunt her sexuality. In the e she does have the shortest shorts of all the divas though, I wonder if that's done purposely since majority feel her legs and a$$ are her best assets.


Bikini selfies, short shorts, showing plenty of skin in her wrestling gear, etc. Paige knows full well a lot of people find her to be attractive and she flaunts it. Again nothing wrong with that, its part of her job and beyond that theres nothing wrong with it in general.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Bikini selfies, short shorts, showing plenty of skin in her wrestling gear, etc. Paige knows full well a lot of people find her to be attractive and she flaunts it. Again nothing wrong with that, its part of her job and beyond that theres nothing wrong with it in general.


I agree I just wish she would take more bikini selfies. But yeah she has to know shes hot.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> In reality Paige is one of the most scantily clad women in the WWE and constant takes sexy selfies of her self. There's nothing wrong with that but why do her fans pretend Paige doesn't overly flaunt her sexuality?


I mean I didn't see that much bikini/linguerie pics of her, I know she takes sexy selfies sometimes (and I thank her for that), but mostly she uses the same clothes (jeans and tops). I posted that because I saw several pics of most of the divas in bikinis or less, but she just have a few.

Non related, but it surprises me that Summer just turn 31, I thought she was younger.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I mean I didn't see that much bikini/linguerie pics of her, I know she takes sexy selfies sometimes (and I thank her for that), but mostly she uses the same clothes (jeans and tops). I posted that because I saw several pics of most of the divas in bikinis or less, but she just have a few.
> 
> Non related, but it surprises me that Summer just turn 31, I thought she was younger.


She does all the revealing photshoots has a fair few bikini selfies out there. All her other selfies are in tight/short clothes. She's a Diva same as the rest, shows her body off.

And Summer just makes me miss Maryse more, same age as well.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Birthday girl!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> She does all the revealing photshoots has a fair few bikini selfies out there. All her other selfies are in tight/short clothes. She's a Diva same as the rest, shows her body off.
> 
> And Summer just makes me miss Maryse more, same age as well.


Well, I'll have to find those bikini pics/selfies, like I didn't see many around. And about the tight/short clothes I actually believe is what she uses everyday, but I'm not argue about that, for me she can use anything and still look great, I haven't seen a bad pic of her yet.

I agree about Maryse, she was something else, I don't know what Miz is waiting to bring her back, she was fairly decent in the ring, I loved when she talked in french and she is one of the hottest women to walk into a WWE ring.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Well, I'll have to find those bikini pics/selfies, like I didn't see many around. And about the tight/short clothes I actually believe is what she uses everyday, but I'm not argue about that, for me she can use anything and still look great, I haven't seen a bad pic of her yet.
> 
> I agree about Maryse, she was something else, I don't know what Miz is waiting to bring her back, she was fairly decent in the ring, I loved when she talked in french and she is one of the hottest women to walk into a WWE ring.


Aren't many flying around but if you want one just check out my sig, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Natty looks like a dinosaur, kinda.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Renee kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HardySky0504 (Aug 24, 2014)

I dont think that any of the current wwe divas are hot, aj and paige are cute though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know why Paige always have her tongue out, but I like it


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> I don't know why Paige always have her tongue out, but I like it


Seems to be her new thing and I am totally ok with it!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Freeway.86 said:


> Seems to be her new thing and I am totally ok with it!


I think we all are


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LilGeek (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> Naomi's booty is ridiculous.




















But she still one of the best Divas wrestlers on the roster.


----------



## LilGeek (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: ---> **Official Women Of Wrestling Discussion Thread**<---*



Hayley Seydoux said:


> Too bad Naomi's face comes with it.





















Was that an insult? Naomi's gorgeous all around. 

personality, body, face, wrestling ability. What's not to like about her? What is having curves bad nowadays?


----------



## LilGeek (Nov 14, 2014)

Honestly. Maryse wasn't really that great of a wrestler. She was hind of overrated for her looks, entrance, and her attires. when you really watch a Maryse match, its like watchingCameron wrestle. *Cameron can wrestle now but not that great*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


OMG does she only have an underwear on or are those shorts? Damn


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if Paige accidentally posts a nude selfie one of these days.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Paige accidentally posts a nude selfie one of these days.


Obviously nobody would mind, but these pics are not accidents.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Said that I'm a loser, but I think this girl is awesome and I love her, but not in a creepy Regent Alien way (poor guy, with that last pic his mind probably explode).



Leonardo Spanky said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Paige accidentally posts a nude selfie one of these days.


Hopefully you're right lol :yum:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn sexy Paige.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Damn Paige, looking gorgeous as always. :nice


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige with the good pr right now. "im wearing my wrestling gear under my clothes" lol. Does that mean she finally has a match today?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Her selfies are getting more and more... creative :westbrook2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Paige is gonna do playboy one day, isn't she...

i mean, it's just the natural progression at this rate :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Lana just posted another GOAT picture.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Even Flow said:


>


:woolcock


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Paige accidentally posts a nude selfie one of these days.


It will probably happen one of these days.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


I dunno how some of you guys can't see that she looks like a ******.

Especially in this pic. :jay


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> It will probably happen one of these days.


If it does, someone has to be Johnny On the Spot and save it before it gets deleted.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Paige accidentally posts a nude selfie one of these days.


"Accidentally" Yeah...ummm no, Paige knows exactly what she's doing.



LilGeek said:


> Honestly. Maryse wasn't really that great of a wrestler. She was hind of overrated for her looks, entrance, and her attires. when you really watch a Maryse match, its like watchingCameron wrestle. *Cameron can wrestle now but not that great*


By no stretch was she great or anything but she was solid in the ring, had some great Diva quality matches with McCool, Mickie, Beth.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A$AP'S CANADIAN CHRI$TMAS CAROL said:


> I dunno how some of you guys can't see that she looks like a ******.
> 
> Especially in this pic. :jay


Nattie has been reaching Rosa levels lately. Came across this pic, clearly she's had some unnecessary work done to her face


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

why2cj said:


> Brittany


So gorgeous.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> Nattie has been reaching Rosa levels lately. Came across this pic, clearly she's had some unnecessary work done to her face


Yep we are headed to those levels which is bad news.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Yep we are headed to those levels which is bad news.


:barrett


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> Paige is gonna do playboy one day, isn't she...
> 
> i mean, it's just the natural progression at this rate :lmao


We can only hope


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

HBK 3:16 said:


> :barrett


Thanks #BNB


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>





december_blue said:


>


Paige tho!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

god bless you Kaitlyn


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

still :done @Noelle's thigh in that pic.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Man, I'll mark if Maryse returns.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> Nattie has been reaching Rosa levels lately. Came across this pic, clearly she's had some unnecessary work done to her face



she's always looked manish to me. my supervisor at work has a bret hart fetish and whenever we talk wrestling and natty comes up, he talks about how hot she is. i always cringe like this guy can't be serious.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Bid on a worn Paige Shirt on the Auction page of wwe.com already up to 610 bucks :lmao


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

TJARONN CHERY'S EARLY PRESENT said:


> Bid on a worn Paige Shirt on the Auction page of wwe.com already up to 610 bucks :lmao


I find it weird that people big on in ring worn items


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Fearless Nikki


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## XXFearless_modeXX (Aug 7, 2014)

DAAAYUUMMM


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

december_blue said:


> Fearless Nikki


SO FEARLESS! THOSE ORANGES MIGHT SQUIRT HER IN THE EYES! 
(sort of like I'd like to) :evil


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> SO FEARLESS! THOSE ORANGES MIGHT SQUIRT HER IN THE EYES!
> (sort of like I'd like to) :evil


Well its a good thing she has them glasses on then


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Morrison17 said:


>


So I take it these Christmas shoot previews are coming then


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

please come back maryse :zayn3


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DAMN PAIGE IS SO LOVE


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dat Paige, dat smile; just lovely. Just fucking lovely. :trips5


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

I really hate the fact that Paige wears clothing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

ROH girls!

Scarlett










Mandy Leon


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol Alicia's bare ass hardly in the light. They turning Paige into a freaky girl if she wasn't already. :side:


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

No idea how people can still find Kaitlyn hot nothing attractive about a roided up women


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

mmmmhmmm that eva :dance


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>


PAIGE :sodone


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> PAIGE :sodone


Oh Paige, if you appear like this in TD I will watch that even if I lose all my self respect, so gorgeous.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Dat Ass Paige, dat ass. :banderas 



december_blue said:


>


The Boss looking good as always. :nice


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Holy where is that Paige pic from


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Holy where is that Paige pic from


They're from Alicia's Instagram, the bikini picture has since been deleted.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NasNYG567 said:


> They're from Alicia's Instagram, the bikini picture has since been deleted.


I wonder why??


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Paige has been looking extra hot lately in her photos and Sasha Banks looking good in rear form as always. :ass


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Paige.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige showing off her sitting biscuits!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Paige never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> Nattie has been reaching Rosa levels lately. Came across this pic, clearly she's had some unnecessary work done to her face


I don't think she's had any work done. She's always looked awkward at times.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Paige never ceases to amaze me


Not only hot. But paige comes of as extremely cuddly/snuggly.:banderas


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^^^^She looks like a store mannequin.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Regent Alien. said:


> ^^^^^She looks like a store mannequin.


Eva > Paige


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva > Paige


Paige oozes personality. Nothing phony or plastic about her.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

this thread is perfect for spreading the rep


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Nothing phony or plastic about her.


Yet.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

why hate plastic? i love plastic. who cares about real vs fake. its all about that visual stimulation baby.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Eva > Paige


I love Paige, she is my favourite diva of all time, Eva looks good but I still don't see what everybody else see in her, all just seem too fake, the hair, the tan. I know Nikki is fake but I choose her over Eva.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> I love Paige, she is my favourite diva of all time, Eva looks good but I still don't see what everybody else see in her, all just seem too fake, the hair, the tan. I know Nikki is fake but I choose her over Eva.


I always see the word "fake" get thrown around when discussing certain women. What exactly does that mean? Is it because they've got implants? Extensions?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

december_blue said:


> I always see the word "fake" get thrown around when discussing certain women. What exactly does that mean? Is it because they've got implants? Extensions?


It means Eva looks like a real doll. Uncanny valley.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

There isn't one Diva in WWE that doesn't at least have hair extensions or a fake tan, let alone fake tits. Why do people make such a big fuss about it thesedays though?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> There isn't one Diva in WWE that doesn't at least have hair extensions or a fake tan, let alone fake tits. Why do people make such a big fuss about it thesedays though?


I don't make a big fuss out of it, but it should be pointed out that Paige doesn't have any of the things you just said.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

Hades1313 said:


> I don't make a big fuss out of it, but it should be pointed out that Paige doesn't have any of the things you just said.


Paige has hair extensions. They've been pulled off during matches before.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I know Paige and all the divas use beauty products, but in the case of Eva I feel that it seems too artificial for lack of a better work. I can say Paige was blonde when she was younger, but the black hair suits her, in Eva the bright red, I don't know why but I feel like is too much, I like when she use darker hair and less tanning, I find her more pretty when she is more natural, but that is just me, to each his own I guess.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> There isn't one Diva in WWE that doesn't at least have hair extensions or a fake tan, let alone fake tits. Why do people make such a big fuss about it thesedays though?


Yes, Paige, known user of fake tans. 
There are also more without fake tits than with, now.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I think Eva is super hot, but sometimes she looks fucking orange.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Hades1313 said:


> I don't make a big fuss out of it, but it should be pointed out that Paige doesn't have any of the things you just said.


I follow Paige on social media and she's even tweeted about what brands and where she gets her extensions from. Try again.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> Paige has hair extensions. They've been pulled off during matches before.


Hair extensions? Really? Do people actually care about hair extensions?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> why hate plastic? i love plastic. who cares about real vs fake. its all about that visual stimulation baby.


Because maybe some people just aren't stimulated by fake silicon plastic balloons over the natural, sexy and honest thing? it's a thing called preference and everyone has their own.



A Maryse Evamas said:


> There isn't one Diva in WWE that doesn't at least have hair extensions or a fake tan, let alone fake tits. Why do people make such a big fuss about it thesedays though?


I'm pretty sure Paige has absolutely none of those things, especially the fake tan; hell I am pretty sure there are more natural divas then surgically altered/physically altered divas anyway nowadays.

As for why people make a fuss about it, you do understand fucking understand everyone has their own preferences, and that some people may not like fake tits or fake tans that make someone look like a ripe orange; is that really such a hard concept to grasp?

EDIT: Okay I was wrong about the extensions, but those really aren't that big of a deal.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Wow Charlotte, looking good.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Paige is not a colorful person/personality. But her life is also so colorful. She just
lives each day and has such an insane lust-for-life. And utterly lives it to the fullest.

And what a life shes got. And shes earned it..YOU GO BAE!!!!


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Don't say Bae.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Eva > Paige


Agree. Paige is extremely beautiful but she's not on Eva's level of hotness.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I wish Eva didn't look orange all the time or i'd agree she'd be much, much better looking. She's already top 3-4.

Lana


Eva/Paige/Alexa


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

My top 3 are.

[1]Paige.
[2]Renee young.
[3]Emma.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

A nice pic of Maryse and her husband miz


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Eva alright but something bout Paige makes her hotter.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Eva alright but something bout Paige makes her hotter.


I think Paige is sexy without trying. Yes she takes lots of selfies in sexy outfits, but her outfits are just her style. She doesn't make herself up to look sexy like most of the other Divas do. To me that's what makes Paige sexier. Being sexy without trying is way better. 


I said this back when some of the Divas did the photo shoot for Extreme Rules. When Paige was in the black lather outfits and all that, it looked natural. When Naomi or Eva or whoever else did that shoot, it looked off. The other Divas _try_ to be sexy. Paige _is_ sexy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hades1313 said:


> I don't make a big fuss out of it, but it should be pointed out that Paige doesn't have any of the things you just said.





Womenswrestlinggif said:


> Paige has hair extensions. They've been pulled off during matches before.


As WWG said Paige has hair extensions...and wears a lot of makeup. As far as the making a fuss thing goes, that was more in general. So many people just seem up in arms over Divas having tit jobs thesedays and rave ab out au natural (which none of the Divas are).



Ithil said:


> Yes, Paige, known user of fake tans.
> There are also more without fake tits than with, now.


Alright now I have to rage a bit... I said hair extensions or fake tan. Or. OR. *OR*. Its a pretty basic word that everyone should understand. Every Diva has either hair extensions (Paige fits this category, isn't she a natural blonde as well) *OR* a fake tan.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Because maybe some people just aren't stimulated by fake silicon plastic balloons over the natural, sexy and honest thing? it's a thing called preference and everyone has their own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again that's why I said *OR*. Yeah people have their own preferences but a lot of people seem to just put so much venom into being anti fake thesedays. If just being natural is all it takes to be a glamour then there's a lot of unattractive women out there very happy at that news because they're natural. Also when people go on and on about how fake Eva or Nikki is then turn around and praise Paige as being 100% natural its a bit hypocritical and ironic when a big part of her look is her fake long black hair.



Hades1313 said:


> Hair extensions? Really? Do people actually care about hair extensions?


Wheres the line/whats the difference? Fake hair, fake tits they're both altering appearance. Do people really care about fake tits? Especially when they're done really well like Nikki's.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Fake real I don't care. All I know is I find Paige to be EXTREMELY hot. her abs, ass legs and eyes are second to none right now.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Again that's why I said *OR*. Yeah people have their own preferences but a lot of people seem to just put so much venom into being anti fake thesedays. If just being natural is all it takes to be a glamour then there's a lot of unattractive women out there very happy at that news because they're natural. Also when people go on and on about how fake Eva or Nikki is then turn around and praise Paige as being 100% natural its a bit hypocritical and ironic when a big part of her look is her fake long black hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres the line/whats the difference? Fake hair, fake tits they're both altering appearance. Do people really care about fake tits? Especially when they're done really well like Nikki's.


Tbf, we haven't seen her nude yet. So we can't say her boobs are great looking just yet. It's her cleavage that is good looking. :done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Fake real I don't care. All I know is I find Paige to be EXTREMELY hot. her abs, ass legs and eyes are second to none right now.


And theres nothing wrong with that, Paige is an attractive young woman.



CM12Punk said:


> Tbf, we haven't seen her nude yet. So we can't say her boobs are great looking just yet. It's her cleavage that is good looking. :done


They don't look rock hard, there's still plenty of jiggle to them when they move. Clearly she went to a good surgeon.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't mean to ruin this Paige love fest but Naomi looked beautiful as hell Monday.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Again that's why I said *OR*. Yeah people have their own preferences but a lot of people seem to just put so much venom into being anti fake thesedays. If just being natural is all it takes to be a glamour then there's a lot of unattractive women out there very happy at that news because they're natural. Also when people go on and on about how fake Eva or Nikki is then turn around and praise Paige as being 100% natural its a bit hypocritical and ironic when a big part of her look is her fake long black hair.


Well I understand what you are saying and you make some very valid points, I don't think it's really being venomous about it as it is just expressing you're opinion; I don't knock say Eva or Nikki for getting a boob job or a fake tan. It's just not my personal cup of tea really, plastic is just a turn off for me; but I won't not say some jobs can't look good. Just not my personal taste. 

I'm not really anti-fake, just not my personal taste.

Fair enough point on Paige's hair, I didn't know she was a natural blonde for a while so I guess that's valid; but admittedly there is a big difference between changing you're hair color or adding extensions and increasing the size of your breasts. Admittedly.



A Maryse Evamas said:


> Wheres the line/whats the difference? Fake hair, fake tits they're both altering appearance. Do people really care about fake tits? Especially when they're done really well like Nikki's.


Plenty of people care about the line between fake/surgically enhanced and natural, through I will admit Nikki's are done very well; but Nikki (nor Brie) is my type of woman in the first place anyway.



CM12Punk said:


> Tbf, we haven't seen her nude yet. So we can't say her boobs are great looking just yet. It's her cleavage that is good looking. :done


Well they certainly look great from what we have seen so far, but indeed dat cleavage is fucking sexy as hell. :banderas 



A Maryse Evamas said:


> They don't look rock hard, there's still plenty of jiggle to them when they move. Clearly she went to a good surgeon.


If Paige's tits are fake then whoever the surgeon that did them seems to be a damn good one, through they seem to be natural in my own opinion; I obviously can't say for sure.



RatedR10 said:


>


Dat ass on all of them, but especially Paige. :homer


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT ASS paige.

Fake I doubt Paige has fake anything.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Well I understand what you are saying and you make some very valid points, I don't think it's really being venomous about it as it is just expressing you're opinion; I don't knock say Eva or Nikki for getting a boob job or a fake tan. It's just not my personal cup of tea really, plastic is just a turn off for me; but I won't not say some jobs can't look good. Just not my personal taste.
> 
> I'm not really anti-fake, just not my personal taste.
> 
> ...


He was talking about Nikki. Paige's are obviously real.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> He was talking about Nikki. Paige's are obviously real.


Well I'm a dumbass then.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Well I understand what you are saying and you make some very valid points, I don't think it's really being venomous about it as it is just expressing you're opinion; I don't knock say Eva or Nikki for getting a boob job or a fake tan. It's just not my personal cup of tea really, plastic is just a turn off for me; but I won't not say some jobs can't look good. Just not my personal taste.
> 
> I'm not really anti-fake, just not my personal taste.
> 
> ...


Its fair enough to have your own tastes we all have personal preferences. But the hatred some people have for fake tits thesedays, especially in wrestling where fake tits are as common as fake punches is just crazy. Imlants done really well are great.

And in regards to the last couple of comments that was all about Nikki Bella.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Its fair enough to have your own tastes we all have personal preferences. But the hatred some people have for fake tits thesedays, especially in wrestling where fake tits are as common as fake punches is just crazy. Imlants done really well are great.
> 
> *And in regards to the last couple of comments that was all about Nikki Bella*.


I guess it can be a bit overblown at times, you are right; but I suppose everyone takes some things and topics too seriously sometimes. Especially when it comes to our own tastes.

As for the comments I apologize, I'm a dumbass and misunderstood them. :stupid:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its all good, posts were flying everywhere.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Maxine :moyes1


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Who's the honey on the right?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

^ Maxine da goddess


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

That summer gif :sodone

Christmas came early, as did I.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT Barbie Blank at the Christmas tree.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I think Paige has surpassed Nikki on my top divas list. Now it goes Brie, Eva, Paige, Nikki, and Summer as my fave 5 divas of all time.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

why2cj said:


> Brittany


What the hell is going on there ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

With heavy make up or little make up, she is gorgeous.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Café de René said:


> What the hell is going on there ?


Clearly a game of leapfrog that went horribly wrong.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> With heavy make up or little make up, she is gorgeous.


bama4bama4bama4!!!!! My lord i can see her halo!!!!!:angel:angel


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

counting down the days until eva does porn


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


>


:agree:


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

bama4


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

DAMN!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


:yum:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

GOAT page :banderas


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

That veiny arm on Charlotte :duck


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


So fine!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


:fact


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

O-KA-DA


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> counting down the days until eva does porn


she sure as hell can't wrestle so the sooner the better. :bo


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paiges brand new ring attire???


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Paiges brand new ring attire???


We can hope. Though I didn't think there was anything wrong with the gear she has now.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't think so, reading her instagram it seems like a regular outfit not new wrestling gear.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

AJ and Paige hot.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> We can hope. Though I didn't think there was anything wrong with the gear she has now.


Yup. Either way im not complaining.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Yup. Either way im not complaining.


Either am I.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HusbandAJLee said:


>


AJ probably happy she don't have to give him an allowance anymore.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> O-KA-DA


Back when she looked so fine :zayn3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Freeway.86 said:


> DAMN!


BOOBS!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

She's starting to look like Stephanie McMahon...which is a GOOD thing!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She doesn't look like Stephanie McMahon at all!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> She's starting to look like Stephanie McMahon...which is a GOOD thing!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Kaitlyn is disgusting looking she looks like Chyna never mind Steph


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Pampero Firpo (Mar 5, 2013)

*What happened to her chest?*


----------



## dobbies (Apr 14, 2008)

Pampero Firpo said:


> *What happened to her chest?*


I think she got her implants removed when she was pregnant and then went down the body building route just.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

It looks like shes smuggling a mc-rib.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pampero Firpo said:


> *What happened to her chest?*


Start getting into that bodybuilding your gonna get pecs. Plus she had her implants removed which is why her boobs look weird like this at times.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Enjoy that belt whilst you can. The lady by
you in the fishnets. Shes getting it back.

OH YEAH!!!..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The TD stars have Paige by the *****


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> The TD stars have Paige by the *****


Wait until janurary. Paige is going to be a superstar.
Just u watch. 

BEWARE THE GLAMPIRE!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seeing Paige with the Bellas, calling herself the "Pale Bella", getting herself into TD, as good as this may be for her carrer I don't know why but something just doesn't feel right. Everything seem to be unnatural, watching her with Rosa and Alicia hanging out all week is so strange. Maybe is just me.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Seeing Paige with the Bellas, calling herself the "Pale Bella", getting herself into TD, as good as this may be for her carrer I don't know why but something just doesn't feel right. Everything seem to be unnatural, watching her with Rosa and Alicia hanging out all week is so strange. Maybe is just me.


I get the imression her and Alicia Fox are tight but I have no desire at all to see Paige hang around Rosa Mendes that just kills a lot of things. The Total Divas universe is really weird.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Seeing Paige with the Bellas, calling herself the "Pale Bella", getting herself into TD, as good as this may be for her carrer I don't know why but something just doesn't feel right. Everything seem to be unnatural, watching her with Rosa and Alicia hanging out all week is so strange. Maybe is just me.


A Paige Bella faction is in the works. Just in time for Total divas. Explains why Paige wasn't an option last week.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> I get the imression her and Alicia Fox are tight but I have no desire at all to see Paige hang around Rosa Mendes that just kills a lot of things. The Total Divas universe is really weird.


You know whats really weird. Paige and Summer are actually real life best friends and they never film together. I wonder why Total divas is keeping them apart? Maybe they want Summer to continue to look like the villain?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

If you think about it Paige is kind of the connective tissue/Glue in the divas division.
Whilst theres a lot of drama and catty behavior. Paige seems to be the only one able to be
friendly with everyone on the division.

Shes so easy to get along with. LOVE HER!!!!..


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

islesfan13 said:


> You know whats really weird. Paige and Summer are actually real life best friends and they never film together. I wonder why Total divas is keeping them apart? Maybe they want Summer to continue to look like the villain?


I had no idea her and Summer were tight. Id much rather see her and Summer on Total Divas than Paige and The Bellas or Paige,Alicia & Mendes.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I don't know what's funnier, Paige becoming the Bellas lackey or Paige marks down with the idea just as long as she gets tv time. fpalm 

Hot pic regardless and I don't see this house show team actually making it to tv.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

islesfan13 said:


> A Paige Bella faction is in the works. Just in time for Total divas. Explains why Paige wasn't an option last week.


I don't know how to feel about this.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I don't know what's funnier, Paige becoming the Bellas lackey or Paige marks down with the idea just as long as she gets tv time. fpalm
> 
> Hot pic regardless.


Who said we were happy with it?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Theres a video of them [Paige/summer] in a car together jamming to one of paiges fave bands
Stick To Your Guns.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I don't know what's funnier, Paige becoming the Bellas lackey or Paige marks down with the idea just as long as she gets tv time. fpalm
> 
> Hot pic regardless and I don't see this house show team actually making it to tv.


Im against the idea. I think the entire idea of her being on Total Divas is fucking stupid and I wont be subjecting myself to watching it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Who said we were happy with it?


:draper2 My mistake. I doubt this will make it to tv anyway and hopefully it doesn't because it makes no sense. 

Paige should be a lone wolf plain and simple, especially since she already claimed she doesn't need friends.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Keep your friends close & keep your enemies closer. Thats what paige is doing.
Waiting for the perfect time to strike.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> I don't know how to feel about this.


I do, confused, dissapointed, pissed, a mix of feelings I have since she joined TD. Those feelings are not against her, but the idea of the her being on the show. Reality shows change people and not always for the best and sadly I think this will happen to her.

I do want her on my tv, doing what she does best, not making a fool of herself, that would be painful to watch.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Wait what? A Paige/Bella faction in the works. No it's not; it was a random throw together heel team against a random thrown together face team. I think the point that proves that is in the actual shows; when the matches finish, Paige goes to the back as normal, while the Bella's do a whole argument thing. Clearly separated. And the PaleBella thing is so obviously a joke. So no, don't say there is a Paige being Nikki's lackey thing in the works, it's just one instagram photo from a live event, it holds as much credence as Team Oreo from back in may.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Settle down guys. This is really one of those cases of people taking wrestling too seriously.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


Shes literally going to be a bombshell on this show. Just saw the promo video for this season. Im excited.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Smart move of Paige to team up with the Bellas. Their the veterans and I'm sure they'll teach Paige plenty.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

islesfan13 said:


> Shes literally going to be a bombshell on this show. Just saw the promo video for this season. Im excited.


Where'd you see it?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Freeway.86 said:


> Where'd you see it?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> Where'd you see it?


Youtube each divas in it for like 2 seconds. Its not much.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> Smart move of Paige to team up with the Bellas. Their the veterans and I'm sure they'll teach Paige plenty.


You do know Paige started wrestling when she was very young right


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Would mark for a Summer/Paige team be it on Total Divas or RAW/SD/PPV/etc. They have a natural chemistry with each other, and WWE are morons for not capitalizing on it. 

"Let's make Paige irrelevant and pair up Summer with Layla" - WWE Creative. ut



666_The_Game_666 said:


> You do know Paige started wrestling when she was very young right


And? Bellas have been in the WWE for like 7 years while Paige is still in her first year.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Paige knows more about wrestling than the Bellas. If anything its the other way round, she's been doing it for 10 years.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Paige knows more about wrestling than the Bellas. If anything its the other way round, she's been doing it for 10 years.


Most of those ten years she was wrestling in irrelevant indy promotions though. Paige has more exp when it comes to the minor leagues, but Bellas are far ahead of her when it comes to the major leagues.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> Most of those ten years she was wrestling in irrelevant indy promotions though. Paige has more exp when it comes to the minor leagues, but Bellas are far ahead of her when it comes to the major leagues.


May I ask you this as in respect. What do you think of Shimmer?


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> May I ask you this as in respect. What do you think of Shimmer?


the bellas would not last 1 week in shimmer. i would love to see Paige & her mom sweet sarayra vs the bellas. that match would last 5 seconds. they would destroy the bellas.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> Would mark for a Summer/Paige team be it on Total Divas or RAW/SD/PPV/etc. They have a natural chemistry with each other, and WWE are morons for not capitalizing on it.
> 
> "Let's make Paige irrelevant and pair up Summer with Layla" - WWE Creative. ut
> 
> ...


So because the Bellas have been on WWE programming since 2008 that means they are better workers than Paige. That is the dumbest logic. Its like saying John Cena is better than KENTA because hes been in WWE since 2002 and KENTA spent all of his career in Japan. So Paige working on the indy scene for the better of 10 years means shes shit but because the Bellas have been in WWE for that time mean they are better this is your point.


Next thing you will say the Bellas are better than Aja Kong,Bull Nakano and Manami Toyota


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> May I ask you this as in respect. What do you think of Shimmer?


Never seen a Shimmer, but kudos to whoever is running that company. Interesting fact, Bellas used to go/still go to as many shimmer shows they can.



666_The_Game_666 said:


> So because the Bellas have been on WWE programming since 2008 that means they are better workers than Paige. That is the dumbest logic. Its like saying John Cena is better than KENTA because hes been in WWE since 2002 and KENTA spent all of his career in Japan. So Paige working on the indy scene for the better of 10 years means shes shit but because the Bellas have been in WWE for that time mean they are better this is your point.
> 
> 
> Next thing you will say the Bellas are better than Aja Kong,Bull Nakano and Manami Toyota


Cena is better than Kenta though


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> Never seen a Shimmer, but kudos to whoever is running that company. Interesting fact, Bellas used to go/still go to as many shimmer shows they can.
> 
> 
> 
> Cena is better than Kenta though


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> Never seen a Shimmer, but kudos to whoever is running that company. Interesting fact, Bellas used to go/still go to as many shimmer shows they can.
> 
> 
> 
> Cena is better than Kenta though


Well Shimmer to me treats their woman well and has been around since 2005. A lot of historic matches, feuds and storylines. But I don't think The Bellas has ever stepped foot on Shimmer. Since I own a lot of their DVD's. You should check them out some time.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

A heel taking selfies at ringside with a kid. fpalm Disapointed.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


God I may just have to subject myself to more Total Divas to watch Paige. :benson



Leonardo Spanky said:


> A heel taking selfies at ringside with a kid. fpalm Disapointed.


It's a random house show, I doubt anyone really cares; and the kid got to go home happy. So what's the problem? call me when she starts doing that breaking character type stuff on live RAW.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Paige preparing for that eventual Total Divas babyface turn already.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

At least now she will be a face with some edge to her. She wont be like
the baby face she was early 2014. Shes connecting more..


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> A heel taking selfies at ringside with a kid. fpalm Disapointed.


Kayfabe isn't a factor in 2014.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Back when Paige was a face character, I remember her doing houseshows as part of #TeamOreo with the Funkadactyls. 

Now, I give you: #PaleBella :duck

http://instagram.com/p/wVF3VCsaHW/

EDIT: Just noticed this has already been discussed at great length. Nevermind :ti


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Now a MILF a sexy MILF.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Against all I think about the show I'll watch TD, just for her (sorry for the blurry caps).


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Well Shimmer to me treats their woman well and has been around since 2005. A lot of historic matches, feuds and storylines. But I don't think The Bellas has ever stepped foot on Shimmer. Since I own a lot of their DVD's. You should check them out some time.


The Bellas didn't wrestle for Shimmer. In a shoot interview they did when they had left the WWE, they mentioned that they would attend Shimmer shows while they were starting out.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Now a MILF a sexy MILF.



Holy fucking shit, pregnancy's been kind to her boobs.

And DAT Nipslip on the first pic :banderas


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Great to see Mickie back in the ring, she'll be in fine shape in no time.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

This is why this man is a Legend, only Liger could get away with Motor boating Maria


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Now a MILF a sexy MILF.


Mickie James is one sexy MILF. :nice:banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


new gear?


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

islesfan13 said:


> new gear?


No. Same one.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source?


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> Source?


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157647240227063/


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Haters gonna hate but I'm still into her.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Where can I find a link to Paige on the wweapp video


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


DIDNT WIN!!!!!! But on the bright side a BEOTCHELLA didnt win!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Café de René said:


> Haters gonna hate but I'm still into her.


Her ribs scare me!!!!!!!! And congrats to my #2 diva.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Café de René said:


> Haters gonna hate but I'm still into her.


:lenny


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


I'm not the biggest Paige guy, but her hair was pretty hot on Raw. :agree:


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


My queen...:clap


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you HusbandAJlee

The first pic is great


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Her ribs scare me!!!!!!!! And congrats to my #2 diva.


She is getting way too skinny IMO. Doesn't look that good


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Fuck, Paige just keeps getting sexier with every single new picture. kada



Café de René said:


> Haters gonna hate but I'm still into her.


AJ is a stunning woman, love her. :nice


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Café de René said:


> Haters gonna hate but I'm still into her.


Her ribs in that pic are legit horrifying, disgusting sight she needs to eat something. Acts like a role model to young girls while promoting anorexia.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

That and her sunk-in stomach.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^Thats already been posted.


----------



## PatrickHavoc (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh Emma.. :banderas


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Emma is tray adorbs.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

PatrickHavoc said:


> Oh Emma.. :banderas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

PatrickHavoc said:


> Oh Emma.. :banderas


Emma looks so cute here. :watson


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Café de René said:


> Haters gonna hate but I'm still into her.


Ribs aren't supposed to do that.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Zeroapoc said:


> Ribs aren't supposed to do that.


Well if your as skinny as AJ they probably would


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

december_blue said:


> The Bellas didn't wrestle for Shimmer. In a shoot interview they did when they had left the WWE, they mentioned that they would attend Shimmer shows while they were starting out.


And Dave Prazak(Shimmer Owner) says that they didn't.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> And Dave Prazak(Shimmer Owner) says that they didn't.


Did he get the names of every person who ever attended a Shimmer show?

And that AJ pic is still disgusting.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Did he get the names of every person who ever attended a Shimmer show?
> 
> And that AJ pic is still disgusting.


Im pretty sure if you were a promoter you would know if someone connected to the WWE was at one of your shows.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Did he get the names of every person who ever attended a Shimmer show?
> 
> And that AJ pic is still disgusting.


The majority of SHIMMER show are filmed at the Eagles Club in Berwyn, Illinois where the attendance is less than 1000 people, usually about 500 - 700 people.
Back when The Bella's claimed to attend shows, they drew about 200 - 300 people(if that).
So yes Prazak would probably know if they attended. As he takes orders for tickets and personally sends them out HIMSELF.

He's talked before about when Maria attended when she was still in WWE.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Her ribs in that pic are legit horrifying, disgusting sight she needs to eat something. Acts like a role model to young girls while promoting anorexia.


Having low body fat does not make you anorexic.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Haters will hate AJ is healthy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Having low body fat does not make you anorexic.


There's a difference between low body fat and being skeleton skinny like AJ is. In shape/fitness/low body fat doesn't mean your ribs should stick out like that, especially when sitting down.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> There's a difference between low body fat and being skeleton skinny like AJ is. In shape/fitness/low body fat doesn't mean your ribs should stick out like that, especially when sitting down.


She isn't skeleton skinny. Google what people who actually suffer from severe anorexia look like, it will make AJ look like Naomi.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Paige should stop with her tongue out in every new pic :side:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> And Dave Prazak(Shimmer Owner) says that they didn't.


Shocking...



A Maryse Evamas said:


> There's a difference between low body fat and being skeleton skinny like AJ is. In shape/fitness/low body fat doesn't mean your ribs should stick out like that, especially when sitting down.


The attire WWE dresses her in doesn't do her any favors. Did you see the pics from the UFC event? I don't think anyone would call her "skeleton skinny" in those.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> There's a difference between low body fat and being skeleton skinny like AJ is. In shape/fitness/low body fat doesn't mean your ribs should stick out like that, especially when sitting down.


This right here. I don't understand when people say she's the best looking diva, has the best ass, and the best body. She looks like a python trying to swallow an egg.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

RCSheppy said:


> This right here. I don't understand when people say she's the best looking diva, has the best ass, and the best body. She looks like a python trying to swallow an egg.


Also called to each their own.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Also called to each their own.


Absolutely, doesn't change the fact that i simply do not understand it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Haters will hate AJ is healthy.


Is she? Do you know?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Paige should stop with her tongue out in every new pic :side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


> Is she? Do you know?


Surely she must be, to be going out and doing what she does week in, and week out, like the rest of the girls.

She's probably just naturally skinny like that. Although atm, she's reaching to the point she used to be, which isn't on the good side of things, that's for sure.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Im pretty sure if you were a promoter you would know if someone connected to the WWE was at one of your shows.


Unless I read that wrong, they said when they started out, i.e. before they were in WWE or before they debuted in WWE. It's possible they were there and he didn't know who they were because they weren't known yet.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I like paige tongue action :kobe3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


So hot keep doing the tongue please


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

PatrickHavoc said:


> Oh Emma.. :banderas


Emma looking gorg. :nice



RAVEN said:


> Paige should stop with her tongue out in every new pic :side:


I love the tongue thing, it's kind of hot actually. :evil



Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Oh Paige, why do you have to be so beautiful? :faint:

On another note, she probably shouldn't be pointing that weapon at the soldier; unloaded (presumably) or not.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Freeway.86 said:


> Unless I read that wrong, they said when they started out, i.e. before they were in WWE or before they debuted in WWE. It's possible they were there and he didn't know who they were because they weren't known yet.


I still highly doubt they would travel from their hometown in Arizona or from FCW all the way to Chicago just to attend some indy show that wasn't notorious at the time.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Emma looking gorg. :nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She shouldn't but somebody is taking her photo with it. Not a smart idea. Anyways I agree shes too f'n hot for words.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I love Paige, but I feel the Nature Girl deserves some love too.


















:banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I love Paige, but I feel the Nature Girl deserves some love too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a big fan of her face.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Not a big fan of her face.


I think her face is fine, she does take after Ric to a certain extent but she is still a beautiful girl; and has a rocking body to boot. Through I still prefer a woman who looks more like Paige, that's just more my personal type, but Charlotte as a fit athletic woman also fits my type as well.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Paige holding that weaponry bama4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I love the tongue thing, it's kind of hot actually. :evil
> 
> Oh Paige, why do you have to be so beautiful? :faint:
> 
> On another note, she probably shouldn't be pointing that weapon at the soldier; unloaded (presumably) or not.


Paige is just something else, tongue, weapon and everything, she is so unique that stands out in a good way. I can forgive her for the weapon thing (if it was unloaded of course). I miss her in my Tv


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

It must be illegal to look good with a gun like Paige does.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Paige is just something else, tongue, weapon and everything, she is so unique that stands out in a good way. I can forgive her for the weapon thing (if it was unloaded of course). I miss her in my Tv


Well im not afraid I have some good news for you........ Paige will be on the tribute to the troops special Wednesday and heavily featured


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> On another note, she probably shouldn't be pointing that weapon at the soldier; unloaded (presumably) or not.


I wouldn't put the blame oh her. Being from Britain, I doubt she's ever even held a firearm. They should have gone over range rules before giving her the rifle. :no:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Well im not afraid I have some good news for you........ Paige will be on the tribute to the troops special Wednesday and heavily featured


Well then, this probably will be the first time I'll see that. Until I saw her I'm hopeful, but lately WWE has a way to screw things that they maybe edit most of her participation on the show just to have more Cena/Bellas TV time. Anyway I'll watch it just in case.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

_that is from the smackdown taping. I actually wouldn't mind a Paige & Bellas team for a short time. Paige is the best in-ring worker, Nikki has improved and Brie is cute. _


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> _that is from the smackdown taping. I actually wouldn't mind a Paige & Bellas team for a short time. Paige is the best in-ring worker, Nikki has improved and Brie is cute. _


It was a Christmas Battle Royal for Tribute to the Troops. Interesting fact; AJ is at the taping but not in the Battle Royal, and Nikki doesn't seem to have the belt; maybe she's dropping and this was a number one contender's battle royal (Naomi won btw)


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Caffore said:


> It was a Christmas Battle Royal for Tribute to the Troops. Interesting fact; AJ is at the taping but not in the Battle Royal, and Nikki doesn't seem to have the belt; maybe she's dropping and this was a number one contender's battle royal (Naomi won btw)


_i read it was a tag match._


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> _i read it was a tag match._


That report is false; just check twitter #WWEColumbusGA


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That can't be a SD taping, they were shooting Tribute to the Troops and next week SD is live

Naomi won a Santa's Little Helpers Match for her team. It was Naomi, Emma and Natalya vs. The Bella Twins and Paige.

I guess they are pushing Naomi right now.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> That can't be a SD taping, they were shooting Tribute to the Troops and next week SD is live
> 
> Naomi won a Santa's Little Helpers Match for her team. It was Naomi, Emma and Natalya vs. The Bella Twins and Paige.
> 
> I guess they are pushing Naomi right now.


*who did naomi pin?*


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> That can't be a SD taping, they were shooting Tribute to the Troops and next week SD is live
> 
> Naomi won a Santa's Little Helpers Match for her team. It was Naomi, Emma and Natalya vs. The Bella Twins and Paige.
> 
> I guess they are pushing Naomi right now.


This weeks Smackdown is getting taped. And that spoiler is faulty; for starters Alicia and Rosa were also there, and most people on twitter are saying it was a battle royal Naomi won (for Tribute to the Troops)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All I want for Christmas lol










And before I was talking that I don't think the tapings mean something with the TLC results, because someone was talking about Nikki without the belt


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> All I want for Christmas lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't have the divas with the title on tribute of the troops. So Nikki Bella could still be the Champion. You never know.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

_why cant they make Paige and Emma BFFs on wwe tv? _


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Caffore said:


> This weeks Smackdown is getting taped. And that spoiler is faulty; for starters Alicia and Rosa were also there, and most people on twitter are saying it was a battle royal Naomi won (for Tribute to the Troops)


Judging from pics, it looks like it was a elimination tag match.


----------



## PatrickHavoc (Mar 16, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Judging from pics, it looks like it was a elimination tag match.


Santa's Little Helpers Match. 

Naomi, Emma and Natalya vs. The Bella Twins and Paige.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

PatrickHavoc said:


> Santa's Little Helpers Match.
> 
> Naomi, Emma and Natalya vs. The Bella Twins and Paige.


Yeah but people are reporting battle royal.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

PatrickHavoc said:


> Santa's Little Helpers Match.
> 
> Naomi, Emma and Natalya vs. The Bella Twins and Paige.


There's a picture of Rosa and Alicia in the match just above this post. There's also a picture on twitter with Cameron's titantron in the background. And people are saying it's a battle royal on twitter; I'm more inclined to think the spoilers are faulty (happens loads of times)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Btw what a hell is a "Santa's Little Helper Match"? Never saw one of those.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Btw what a hell is a "Santa's Little Helper Match"? Never saw one of those.


I think its a divas tag elimination battle royal or something since the Bellas and Paige are behind the ropes in photos.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> _why cant they make Paige and Emma BFFs on wwe tv? _



Well that would mean using logic. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Btw what a hell is a "Santa's Little Helper Match"? Never saw one of those.


They do it every year though. Is ever a big tag match or battle royal with the divas dressed in Santa outfits. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

what movie is Summer Rae starring in for wwe films? I like this, about time the divas start getting their own films. Maybe AJ and Paige can be next with a buddy comedy like Romy and Michelle's High School reunion which starred Lisa Kudrow and Mira Sorvino


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> what movie is Summer Rae starring in for wwe films? I like this, about time the divas start getting their own films. Maybe AJ and Paige can be next with a buddy comedy like Romy and Michelle's High School reunion which starred Lisa Kudrow and Mira Sorvino



:Out


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> what movie is Summer Rae starring in for wwe films? I like this, about time the divas start getting their own films. Maybe AJ and Paige can be next with a buddy comedy like Romy and Michelle's High School reunion which starred Lisa Kudrow and Mira Sorvino



Marine 4 with Miz


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

incoming Paige push vs the Bellas is imminent. Yup


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> incoming Paige push vs the Bellas is imminent. Yup


What makes you say that?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Caffore said:


> What makes you say that?


Heard Paige was trolling and the Bellas at ttt all night and the next 2 months of houseshows is the three of them. Just me putting two and two together.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

^^^^ I'm sure that is something TD related, not necesarially with the Divas Title

Anyway


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> ^^^^ I'm sure that is something TD related, not necesarially with the Divas Title
> 
> Anyway


I agree, I don't want her going for the title for a while just another feud that gets tv time like the Bellas feud this year.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I hope shes in the title picture around mania..A paige mania moment is in high high demand.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> ^^^^ I'm sure that is something TD related, not necesarially with the Divas Title
> 
> Anyway


:sodone


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

islesfan13 said:


> I agree, I don't want her going for the title for a while just another feud that gets tv time like the Bellas feud this year.


If they write a feud in Total Divas then it would likely translate to RAW.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


:trips5


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> :trips5


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Oh shit, that Bella Twins fan was right. The Bella Twins did go to Shimmer and I just saw a interview from this past March.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Oh shit, that Bella Twins fan was right. The Bella Twins did go to Shimmer and I just saw a interview from this past March.


No, they SAID that they went to SHIMMER.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Someone in the army shouldn't look that good damn it


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Paige and Emma. :clap

Where is AJ though?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> Paige and Emma. :clap
> 
> Where is AJ though?


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

AJ looks like a Halocaust survivor.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

No AJ looks healthy and good.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige is not only hot. But she lives an awesome life.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Babyadelic said:


> AJ looks like a Halocaust survivor.


I laughed.

(Also, i grew up about 20 minutes from the location in your signature, hahahaha)


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


Paige and Emma, wowzas; fucking gorgeous :banderas 

LOL at Stardust/Cody looking like a troll through. :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> No, they SAID that they went to SHIMMER.


But either way they did went to Shimmer and I was proven wrong.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> But either way they did went to Shimmer and I was proven wrong.


Wonder if they crossed paths with paige and didnt know it.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> But either way they did went to Shimmer and I was proven wrong.



The didn't go to SHIMMER, they said that they went. 
Don't you think that if they did that the owner would just say that they did. He says that they didn't and he has no reason to lie as it wouldn't exactly be bad publicity, would it.

They(especially Nikki) are always trying to talk up how much they deserve respect for how hard they've worked and how Divas that have come through NXT have it easy compared what they did in developmental. 

This is just another attempt by them to make themselves look better to people who think(know) that they wouldn't be in the position in WWE that they're in if the didn't date top level superstars.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> The didn't go to SHIMMER, they said that they went.
> Don't you think that if they did that the owner would just say that they did. He says that they didn't and he has no reason to lie as it wouldn't exactly be bad publicity, would it.
> 
> They(especially Nikki) are always trying to talk up how much they deserve respect for how hard they've worked and how Divas that have come through NXT have it easy compared what they did in developmental.
> ...


When the Bellas would of been in developmental in 2007/2008 that was when WWE completely butchered the entire system when they canned OVW and by extension Derby City Wrestling which was theoretically the developmental system for OVW. I don't remember if they had much else in 2007 I guess FCW would of just started at that point. Point being its the companies fault the developmental system was in shambles until 2012 when Hunter took over and re-branded it as NXT along with the Performance Center and the direction its been going in since.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige available for 2k dec16th!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Does anyone knows how to upload full size images from servers other than Instagram, Facebook and Twitter


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse












Mordecay said:


> Does anyone knows how to upload full size images from servers other than Instagram, Facebook and Twitter


Use a hosting site like imgur.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige shots from ww2k15 commercial. What a f-ing cutie!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Alexa & Lana = :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rusev and Lana are so adorable together.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige shots from ww2k15 commercial. What a f-ing cutie!!


Love that 2nd shot.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


>


Who's the hot chick with the tats?


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

That had to have had been awkward between AJ and Ryback.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Legasee said:


> Who's the hot chick with the tats?


Zahara. I think wwe should make her paiges sister.
And call her Raige [Rage].


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

this is the greatest picture ever...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Zahara. I think wwe should make her paiges sister.
> And call her Raige [Rage].


you can be someone's sibling without having the same name with one letter changed lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I know. But it just sound way 2 cool.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

zayn u better get some of that pale goddess :denzel


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

No Mr Z. Stay away..Stay away!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Zahra is gorgeous, really doesn't seem like the kind of Diva WWE would hire either.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> this is the greatest picture ever...


Now this is too cute. :$


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Zayn is pretty cool.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige in a nutshell.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Lana the GOAT


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Charlotte looking absolutely gorgeous. :banderas


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Charlotte is friggin' jacked.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

>Mac


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


All them legs. Damn Nikki :dredead


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Hurry-up january.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Brie looks sexier than Nikki in that pic.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

WOW I think they are going to refer to Paige as Saraya on Total Divas.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CM12Punk said:


> Brie looks sexier than Nikki in that pic.


NEVER!




islesfan13 said:


> WOW I think they are going to refer to Paige as Saraya on Total Divas.


They do that for everybody lol.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> NEVER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really not Nikki Brie Summer etc.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> WOW I think they are going to refer to Paige as Saraya on Total Divas.


Wait, on the last video I saw they kept calling her Paige, why do you think they'll call her Saraya now?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Wheres the video of them calling her saraya?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Caffore said:


> Wait, on the last video I saw they kept calling her Paige, why do you think they'll call her Saraya now?


Eonline has an article up calling her Saraya Jade Bevis and Fox Victoria


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Cool. And 1 more thing.

WWE PUT THAT FUCKING DIVAS TITLE BACK ON HER!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I know the Xmas photo shoot was posted already, and I don't know if the specific pics were ever posted in here; but I thought this was worthy of a post in here.










I can safely say that I am. :trips5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoJo from the show the other night.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Bellas saving this thread. Both look amazing there.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

:maury


A Maryse Evamas said:


> Bellas saving this thread. Both look amazing there.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I know the Xmas photo shoot was posted already, and I don't know if the specific pics were ever posted in here; but I thought this was worthy of a post in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can say I will be


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> :maury


Sorry for not praising a bad Paige pic instead, sheesh.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

You know i was joking. Like who you like..Does not matter 2 me.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> JoJo from the show the other night.


One of my first things to do in the year 2015 is to meet Jojo one on one this time. No entrance hand shake. But a straight one on one. She is one gorgeous girl. :ex:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I...just...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> I...just...


She looked so much better back then. :zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

King Gimp said:


> I...just...


This is mad old but still find AJ and Paige hot back then and still do now.  But I do miss Paige's old wrestling boots from NXT. :gameover


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Third pic isn't that old, she wears her merch socks.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> I...just...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ's flexibility :zayn3


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Not once did they call Rosa or Summer by their real names so I doubt they do for Paige or Alicia.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

THRASHING THROUGH THE SNOW said:


>


Find it funny how

2 Years Ago: "I don't take selfies"-Kaitlyn

Now: At least 1-2 selfies a day. :yum:

Not that there is anything wrong with that..


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Hot as fuck.:banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>



This is one of the hottest Eva pics ever honestly. Beautiful.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

King Gimp said:


>


I'm usually not one for AJ all that much but HNNNGGG


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Resting her pretty little head!!!!:angel:angel


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

WWe christmas wish list. Just for the paige moments/segments.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYYu8HW9o0I


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> WWe christmas wish list. Just for the paige moments/segments.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYYu8HW9o0I


Damn she's adorable at the end of that video.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> Damn she's adorable at the end of that video.


When ever is she not adorable!!aige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Regent Alien. said:


> When ever is she not adorable!!aige


Probably when she's pinching a loaf.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Probably when she's pinching a loaf.


:maury:maury:maury


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paiges entrance theme is at over 2 million views as of now.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ1vSQRyIdA


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Naomi is no longer a TD not by her choice. I guess wwe will try to give her a semi face push now since she doesn't have td to fall back on. But why did they get rid of Summer?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That Summer though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, It's a done deal, I'll have to watch TD. Never say never guys.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

islesfan13 said:


> Naomi is no longer a TD not by her choice. I guess wwe will try to give her a semi face push now since she doesn't have td to fall back on. But why did they get rid of Summer?


It's been said that Summer didn't like how she was being portrayed on the show, which is actually kind of funny since in her interactions with Nattie, she came off as the more likable. So she may have asked to not be part of it any longer. At any rate the cast was too large as it was. Honestly I think it should only be 6-7 girls.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Trish Stratus


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Well, It's a done deal, I'll have to watch TD. Never say never guys.


HOLY FUCK PAIGE. kada


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> HOLY FUCK PAIGE. kada


Hot but so far shes been the most covered up in these shoots.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paiges hotness goes well beyond how much flesh shes showing.
Its in her attitude and more etc...


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Hot but so far shes been the most covered up in these shoots.


True, still doesn't mean she doesn't look stunning; through her Xmas shoot photos are still my favorite.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> True, still doesn't mean she doesn't look stunning; through her Xmas shoot photos are still my favorite.


I agree shes honestly the hottest diva in the E imo. Something about her.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Bull Nakano - then and now


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Much respect to bull. Without her we wouldnt have the P.T.O!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I agree shes honestly the hottest diva in the E imo. Something about her.


Same, I can't exactly pinpoint what it is about her that attracts me to her so much but she just is off the charts hot to me; probably helps that she is pretty much my type anyway so I am probably naturally attracted to someone like her anyway.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

What i like about paige.

[1]Her attitude.
[2]Her looks.
[3]Her heart.
[4]Her ambition.
[5]Her drive.
[6]Her accent.
[7]Her professionalism.
[8]Her complete and utter lack of ego.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Foxy


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke










Brittany


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> What i like about paige.
> 
> [1]Her attitude.
> [2]Her looks.
> ...


Same here, she is the complete package, I really want to see this girl be as succesful as we all know she can be.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> What i like about paige.
> 
> [1]Her attitude.
> [2]Her looks.
> ...


:wut 

Where does wrestling ability rank on your list? 


Anyway, here's some pics of Daffney:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> Foxy


Foxxy is so underrated in every way. Gorgeous and talented.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Some recent Leva cosplays.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Where does wrestling ability rank on your list?


The thing is that, since HIAC she didn't wrestle that much that one forgets she is actually one of the best female wrestlers on the company. Lately she has been doing TD and photoshoots more than wrestling, nothing against that, but that is the main reason I hate she joined TD.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

daphne looking rough :mj2


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Not really not Nikki Brie Summer etc.


on TD they have refered to Nikki as Nicole and Brie as Brianna.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


I'm not going to lie, Eva Marie looks mad sexy in this poster. :$


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

jcagnee said:


> Foxy





A Maryse Evamas said:


> *Foxxy is so underrated in every way.* Gorgeous and talented.


She really is. There have been times over the past couple of years when Alicia was doing the finest ringwork of any diva. Her crazy character was pretty fun and dat ass is smokin'.

They should have pushed her when they had the chance.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


Dat Paige aige


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

how awesome would it be if sweet saraya knight wrestled in the wwe and ether teaming or against her own daughter.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


One of the worst things of this PPV is that she is not gonna be in it


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> One of the worst things of this PPV is that she is not gonna be in it


_tlc is only a c grade pay-per-view. As long she is apart of wrestlemania, i'll be happy._


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


Just amazing. :sodone


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

paige


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige is perfect and I think shes starting to realize it now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige is perfect and I think shes starting to realize it now.


I hope she don't, usually when a girl realize that is THAT beautiful starts to become a b...ch and I don't want her to change.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dam that Lana. bama4


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lana kada


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

God that Lana looks way better when doesn't have all the makeup on like she does on TV.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> I hope she don't, usually when a girl realize that is THAT beautiful starts to become a b...ch and I don't want her to change.


Total Divas writing will probably do it for her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Total Divas writing will probably do it for her.


That's why I hate that show. They could add some "reality" by making Summer and Paige hang out together as they do in real life, but they choose to get rid of Summer and make Paige hang out with Alicia and Rosa WTF? Worst thing is I'll be watching this crap like an idiot just to see Paige getting the Tv time she doesn't have on WWE. It would be so frustrating if they make her a conflictive bitch in the show when she seems to be a really cool girl (the same thing they did with Summer).


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


bama4bama4 Paige is one hot chillaxing chick!!!!!
Get yo belt back my litte baepire!!!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> That's why I hate that show. They could add some "reality" by making Summer and Paige hang out together as they do in real life, but they choose to get rid of Summer and make Paige hang out with Alicia and Rosa WTF? Worst thing is I'll be watching this crap like an idiot just to see Paige getting the Tv time she doesn't have on WWE. It would be so frustrating if they make her a conflictive bitch in the show when she seems to be a really cool girl (the same thing they did with Summer).



Yeah I'm not fond of this Paige/Alicia/Mendes thing at all. Much rare Paige/Summer Rae. Thing that sucks about the show is they try to bring over story lines and personalities over to regular WWE Programming. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> That's why I hate that show. They could add some "reality" by making Summer and Paige hang out together as they do in real life, but they choose to get rid of Summer and make Paige hang out with Alicia and Rosa WTF? Worst thing is I'll be watching this crap like an idiot just to see Paige getting the Tv time she doesn't have on WWE. It would be so frustrating if they make her a conflictive bitch in the show when she seems to be a really cool girl (the same thing they did with Summer).


Its wrestling and a scripted reality show, but more than that its wrestling. Of course there are going to be times when Paige has to play the role of a bitch. Steph McMahon plays a total bitch on TV doesn't mean she isn't a sweetheart in real life. For all we know Paige-Rosa-Foxxy are great friends as well, I hate to harp on about it but Paige marks take everything to do with the girl so deathly seriously. Lighten up, have some fun and if you're that big a fan of girl just try and enjoy what she's doing for a change.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeez some of the posts here make Twilight look manly :allen1


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I admit showing copious amounts of flesh never hurts. But to me women are beautiful in more
ways than that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Its wrestling and a scripted reality show, but more than that its wrestling. Of course there are going to be times when Paige has to play the role of a bitch. Steph McMahon plays a total bitch on TV doesn't mean she isn't a sweetheart in real life. For all we know Paige-Rosa-Foxxy are great friends as well, I hate to harp on about it but Paige marks take everything to do with the girl so deathly seriously. Lighten up, have some fun and if you're that big a fan of girl just try and enjoy what she's doing for a change.


Meh, I don't think I'll like it, I'll watch it, because I'm a fan of the girl, I think that's all they want at the end. What I hate of this type of scripted realities is that people actually thinks that what happens there is true. You're right about maybe she is friends with Rosa and Alicia, but it seems too much coincidence that they started to hang out together just after signing for TD.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Meh, I don't think I'll like it, I'll watch it, because I'm a fan of the girl, I think that's all they want at the end. What I hate of this type of scripted realities is that people actually thinks that what happens there is true. You're right about maybe she is friends with Rosa and Alicia, but it seems too much coincidence that they started to hang out together just after signing for TD.


The people the show is aimed for have no idea what is real though so to them it is real. It factors more to us because we have a much better idea as to what is real and fake on that show.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Meh, I don't think I'll like it, I'll watch it, because I'm a fan of the girl, I think that's all they want at the end. What I hate of this type of scripted realities is that people actually thinks that what happens there is true. You're right about maybe she is friends with Rosa and Alicia, but it seems too much coincidence that they started to hang out together just after signing for TD.


Some people think what happens in WWE is real as well. And well just for arguments sake plenty of Paige/AJ marks use Total Divas as proof that the Bellas are bad people. That said anyone who treats/thinks Total Divas is legit reality should probably be ignored. All that said theres of course nothing wrong with not liking it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nikki feeling cold :nice

But I just prefer her, even if she doesn't show that much


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Maryse


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


She looks so gorgeous here :durant3


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Eva Marie's thighs are one of the best things in the business atm.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

RATED R RULES said:


> Eva Marie's thighs are one of the best things in the business atm.












I agree wholeheartedly :agree:


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

You know if Eva Marie wasn't a heel and a babyface like Kelly Kelly, she'd probably do a lot better.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

no aj. guess the rumor is true, she left.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Eva looks way too orange at times for my liking.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know what is about Renee, but :damn looking good with Ziggler's shirt.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


Dat Renee ass. :renee.

Looking great girl.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

OH GAAAAAAAAAAAAAWD


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige? I guess that is an old pic since she doesn't have the tatoo in her wedding finger.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

She too damn touched up in those pics. 










Better here, in this pic someone posted.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

My paige withdraws are going into overdrive!!!!


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

_i am going through paige withdraws as well. It should get better soon, i hope. She is advertise for alot of house shows in the coming weeks.

It could be worse like fans of Emma.








_


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

House shows r nice. But i want her on my tv. 
I want a full meal. I dont want paige tapas style!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Big Dog said:


> You know if Eva Marie wasn't a heel and a babyface like Kelly Kelly, she'd probably do a lot better.


I dont know, she suits being a heel and getting to have a bit of an edge to her.



Morrison17 said:


> OH GAAAAAAAAAAAAAWD


Wow! Two of the sexiest photos ever. Get her back on TV!


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

_I don't even know if i want Paige back on Raw right now, do you see how much of a trainwreck that show is. _


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

_someone should go to RAW, get front row tickets and hold up a sign "WE WANT PAIGE" or even better hand out several posters and have them hold them up._


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

A we want paige campaign..BRILIANT!!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seriously she was on TV twice a week for 6 months nonstop, do you guys really want AJ #2 where she buries the rest of the division? Let her take a break and build some other Divas back up. Hell it looks like Nattie might be getting a run at the Title which is great.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

The Regent Alien. said:


> A we want paige campaign..BRILIANT!!!!


It's started on twitter already lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rusev one lucky son of a bitch :trips5


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Do Paige fans realize that they're putting people off her? Give it a break!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Do Paige fans realize that they're putting people off her? Give it a break!


No I think a lot of them are happy to act all obsessive about her.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Do Paige fans realize that they're putting people off her? Give it a break!


Most of them are going to flip flop someday for another diva anyways.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Do Paige fans realize that they're putting people off her? Give it a break!


This. Paige herself seems likable enough. Cute, talented, passionate...but her hardcore fans do her no favours at all. Worse than AJ fans ever were.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, I don't really like to come to this or the Gif thread anymore due to the creepy obsessive posts from Paige marks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Seriously she was on TV twice a week for 6 months nonstop, do you guys really want AJ #2 where she buries the rest of the division? Let her take a break and build some other Divas back up. Hell it looks like Nattie might be getting a run at the Title which is great.


Well, she already beat everyone in the division and I think Naomi is the one getting the push, not Natalya. I'm a fan, I want her on my Tv but I see your point. I don't know why but I felt the main shows are lacking something since she is been MIA, maybe is just that the product became worst at the same time, but Raw/Sd have been pretty boring lately. Now with Samoan Cena that will have to look strong for WM, I don't think the show will get any better.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


> Yeah, I don't really like to come to this or the Gif thread anymore due to the creepy obsessive posts from Paige marks.


Same.

Also the reason I don't visit most diva threads now. Thread could be about Natalya or the Bellas or AJ or an NXT diva yet it becomes a chore to get past all the Paige posts.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Well, she already beat everyone in the division and I think Naomi is the one getting the push, not Natalya. I'm a fan, I want her on my Tv but I see your point. I don't know why but I felt the main shows are lacking something since she is been MIA, maybe is just that the product became worst at the same time, but Raw/Sd have been pretty boring lately. Now with Samoan Cena that will have to look strong for WM, I don't think the show will get any better.


Nattie did just get a win over the Bellas on Raw.

WWE's been lacking in my opinion ever since Orton was taken off TV. Him and Rollins were carrying the entire company with how good their feud was, as soon as Orton left the entire product went down a few levels. Things are definitely grim with Reigns back.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lana is head and shoulders above everyone right now.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Scarlett was a Rosebud on this Raw again. I really hope she gets offered a developmental contract soon. Could be a great valet for someone.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

RAVEN said:


> Scarlett was a Rosebud on this Raw again. I really hope she gets offered a developmental contract soon. Could be a great valet for someone.


I wouldn't bet on it. She's been a Rosebud about 6 times now and Rosita has done it more than that and hasn't been signed. Also, Leah Von Dutch and Taeler Hendrix were rosebuds this week too.



The Architect Of Christmas said:


> Lana is head and shoulders above everyone right now.


:agree:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


> Yeah, I don't really like to come to this or the Gif thread anymore due to the creepy obsessive posts from Paige marks.


Well to be fair it's always the same 2 or 3 people doing it here, and I'm pretty sure "frienemiespaj4life" is someone's sock account. 

I've been trying to drown them out in this thread by posting pics of Daffney and Bull Nakano in the middle of their "Paige discussions". Also been posting a variety of gifs in that thread as well.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Well to be fair it's always the same 2 or 3 people doing it here, and I'm pretty sure "frienemiespaj4life" is someone's sock account.
> 
> I've been trying to drown them out in this thread by posting pics of Daffney and Bull Nakano in the middle of their "Paige discussions". Also been posting a variety of gifs in that thread as well.


And then they try and bring your posts around to talk about Paige



The Regent Alien. said:


> Much respect to bull. Without her we wouldnt have the P.T.O!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

The Paige talk can get a bit creepy at times for sure, I love the girl as a wrestler and think she is gorgeous but yeah; can get a bit bad sometimes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany










Rosita










Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

paige vs emma on main event. 

Dueling "Let's Go Emma"/"Let's Go Paige" chants. On MainEvent. Beautiful.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Rosita is a goddess.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Glad to see her back in action, but :damn


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Paige's thighs :tucky


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

WOW Paige! and todays main-event was awesome. That's how you get the crowd involved. Paiges reactions lately rival the male superstars. Have to expect something is up for her in the future with mania coming.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

_Paige vs Emma at mania for the title. Book it wwe. _


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

And Emma has potential to be a top babyface if given the chance. Girl is so good in the ring.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im actually posting this pic more for rowan in it...LOL!!!!


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

_i really like that segment. hope they go with it more, have people be mean to Rowen and Paige steps up like a big sister and kick their butt and vice versa. 

Think Paige will be back in the title picture around royal rumble time. Who is the number 1 contender for Nikki, Naomi loss, AJ like disappear. Probably going to have a battle royal and Paige will win._


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Paige hot. AJ was injured by the spray Nikki used but she probably leaving anyway so yeah Paige for title.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Paige hot. AJ was injured by the spray Nikki used but she probably leaving anyway so yeah Paige for title.


_still a stupid way for aj to get injuried, dean ambrose had a tv explode in his face, that would keep him out longer than AJ getting a little hair spray in her eyes._


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> _i really like that segment. hope they go with it more, have people be mean to Rowen and Paige steps up like a big sister and kick their butt and vice versa.
> 
> Think Paige will be back in the title picture around royal rumble time. Who is the number 1 contender for Nikki, Naomi loss, AJ like disappear. Probably going to have a battle royal and Paige will win._


Cool segment. It is a little strange that she's still a heel but acted like a face there. I'm wondering if something is planned.

Also she's been on the main roster for 8 months and I think this is the first time she's had ANY interaction with the male roster.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Do Paige fans realize that they're putting people off her? Give it a break!


Do you realize the opinions on the forum count for shit in the grand scheme of things? Who cares who gets put off?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Emma. kada


















Looking great as always. bama4


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Emma and Jack


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Paige hot. AJ was injured by the spray Nikki used but* she probably leaving anyway* so yeah Paige for title.


People have been saying this for 11 months now.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zeroapoc said:


> Do you realize the opinions on the forum count for shit in the grand scheme of things? Who cares who gets put off?


Sorry, I don't understand your point. 
This is about the creepy Paige fans on here that are pissing people off and making people dislike Paige through no fault of her own.

No one said that people's opinion's were gonna change the world!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Former WWE NXT Star Shaul Guerrero get's Engaged*

- Vickie Guerrero revealed on Twitter that her daughter, former WWE NXT talent Raquel Diaz (Shaul Guerrero), is engaged to be married to current WWE NXT star Aiden English (Matt Rehwoldt) of The Vaudevillians tag team.



















Viva le Vaudevillains!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

More Eva!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

In an apparent first (I can't think of any other examples of this happening), a contracted WWE talent will be competing in bodybuilding next year while still under contract. NXT Diva Dana Brooke (Ashley Sebera) will in the fitness international division in the Arnold Classic in March 2015.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Theres just as much bellas material posted as there 
are paige materials. And im not getting my panties in-a-bunch about it.

They are just pictures. That being said. Putting people off
is not the intentions. Its just to post pictures. Nothing more..Nothing less.

Ill continue to post pics of paige. And if i come across pictures of any other divas [Ones not being paige] that i find attractive. Ill post them as well. Its not just about paige u know.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh far out, not again.. :/


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Theres just as much bellas material posted as there
> are paige materials. And im not getting my panties in-a-bunch about it.
> 
> They are just pictures. That being said. Putting people off
> ...


They're not complaining about the pictures dude. It's the endless posts/discussions about Paige. I honestly am baffled how you could not see how many creepy and cringeworthy shit gets posted around here. It's really off-putting.

I think I can speak for most if not all that simple posts like "Wow, she looks great" or anything of that nature is absolutely fine. But go back a couple pages and look at all the trash that gets posted. I understand this is also a discussion topic and not just for pics, but some people take their fandom way too far and make this a toxic place to post in.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany










Ivelisse


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


Already posted but :nice


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

The Corre said:


> They're not complaining about the pictures dude. It's the endless posts/discussions about Paige. I honestly am baffled how you could not see how many creepy and cringeworthy shit gets posted around here. It's really off-putting.
> 
> I think I can speak for most if not all that simple posts like "Wow, she looks great" or anything of that nature is absolutely fine. But go back a couple pages and look at all the trash that gets posted. I understand this is also a discussion topic and not just for pics, but some people take their fandom way too far and make this a toxic place to post in.


Thats why i dont get sucked into the fan war shit like i
did in my early forum days. And posts not just about paige but the other divas as well can get rather pornographic.

The obviously comedic stuff i dont mind. Like my stuff.
Just the sexually malicious shit is the stuff im starting to hate. 

And can we go back just to posting pics. 
Things are getting way 2 heated & heavy for my liking.
I hate confrontational stuff. Its no good.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Sorry, I don't understand your point.
> This is about the creepy Paige fans on here that are pissing people off and making people dislike Paige through no fault of her own.
> 
> No one said that people's opinion's were gonna change the world!


You're implying that Paige marks should be careful here of turning people against Paige. My point was that it's really unimportant if some people her start to dislike Paige. This forum is very irrelevant to Paige and the WWE, so why does it matter?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

_so who now is the number 1 contender for Nikki Bella? AJ used her rematch clause and lost. I think they should have a battle royal and have Paige win._

we finally have Paige back on tv.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> More Eva!


How does Jonathan ever let her out of the bedroom, seriously if I was married to her I'd forget what outside looks like.



The Regent Alien. said:


> Theres just as much bellas material posted as there
> are paige materials. And im not getting my panties in-a-bunch about it.
> 
> They are just pictures. That being said. Putting people off
> ...


Pictures are fine, but some of the "discussions" about Paige are flat out creepy.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Front and center baby!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige and the bellas vs charlotte/emma and alicia fox.


----------



## cmase (Nov 4, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>





december_blue said:


>





Hubba hubba to both of these women! :clap


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rosita :banderas


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zeroapoc said:


> You're implying that Paige marks should be careful here of turning people against Paige. My point was that it's really unimportant if some people her start to dislike Paige. This forum is very irrelevant to Paige and the WWE, so why does it matter?


And my point isn't that Paige will be annoyed, she probably doesn't give a shit.

It's that as a fan of Paige, would you really want your behavior (creepiness etc) to be the reason why many people who were once normal fans of her or just general divas fans turn against her, hate her and be sick of the sight of her?

Because that is clearly what is happening in THIS forum right now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> And my point isn't that Paige will be annoyed, she probably doesn't give a shit.
> 
> It's that as a fan of Paige, would you really want your behavior (creepiness etc) to be the reason why many people who were once normal fans of her or just general divas fans turn against her, hate her and be sick of the sight of her?
> 
> Because that is clearly what is happening in THIS forum right now.


Mainly/only with Leo-spanky. Hes been kinda angry since not seeing her at-that-raw he went 2. At first he took it out on wwe. Then paige became his next victim.

Almost as if it were her choice that she didnt show-up.

Hes been rather unpleasant since. And very confrontational and judgmental.
He 2 me is the only one being this way. Dont see this with other members.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:woolcock


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

_*Paige & Bayley. 

Even though they can put on a great match together, when Bayley is brought up to the main roster, I want them to be a tag team. They be the perfect combination of everything.

*_










The ScreamingHugsLution.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Kaitlyn :trips5


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> And my point isn't that Paige will be annoyed, she probably doesn't give a shit.
> 
> It's that as a fan of Paige, would you really want your behavior (creepiness etc) to be the reason why many people who were once normal fans of her or just general divas fans turn against her, hate her and be sick of the sight of her?
> 
> *Because that is clearly what is happening in THIS forum right now.*


I've never been creepy. But you keep missing my main point. *This forum is irrelevant!* No, I don't care who does what or who hates who here. 

As for people starting to hate her because others like her so much? I find that somewhat pathetic. Letting other people influence or change your own feelings? Leave the hating things just because it's popular to hipsters.

Seriously if those "normal fans" turn on her for something so petty and completely unrelated to her, then she's better off without them anyway. I mean most smarks are just going to follow along with whatever the current trend is on their forums anyway. So why worry about it?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Spoiler: a few Paige marks






The Regent Alien. said:


> My paige withdraws are going into overdrive!!!!





The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige in a nutshell.





The Regent Alien. said:


> House shows r nice. But i want her on my tv.
> I want a full meal. I dont want paige tapas style!!!





The Regent Alien. said:


>





frienemiesPaj4life said:


> _someone should go to RAW, get front row tickets and hold up a sign "WE WANT PAIGE" or even better hand out several posters and have them hold them up._





islesfan13 said:


> Paige is perfect and I think shes starting to realize it now.





The Regent Alien. said:


> What i like about paige.
> 
> [1]Her attitude.
> [2]Her looks.
> ...





The Regent Alien. said:


> Paiges entrance theme is at over 2 million views as of now.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ1vSQRyIdA





islesfan13 said:


> Paiges reactions lately rival the male superstars. Have to expect something is up for her in the future with mania coming.


If you must post this kind of nonsense then post it here instead: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/groups/paige-fan-group.html



:kermit


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Well that spoiler quote Spanky made has some pretty awkward posts in them.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah that was an awkwardness overload. Though umm not sure what crowd reactions they could be referring too, crowds are always pretty dead for much of Paiges matches.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> Yeah that was an awkwardness overload. Though umm not sure what crowd reactions they could be referring too, crowds are always pretty dead for much of Paiges matches.


Since that was me allow me to explain myself. Her last reactions on main event etc have been great. Not sure if you watch the network but shes been working the crowd very well But since this is not a Paige discussion thread lets move on from that. Although I find it funny how anyone can say the crowds have been dead for Paige matches when its been the complete opposite the past 2 months.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you Spanky. 


And I'm not turning on Paige due to a few marks. And this forum maybe irrelevant. But it is where I post and it ruins threads for me, so it bothers me. There have been Paige pics being posted long before some people joined in. It's only lately that this obsession has gone this far.

Just make a Paige group and do whatever you want in there maybe.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I think u are trapped in the past. Either that or you are
wearing a blindfold and have cotton balls stuffed in-your-ears.

Watch SVS.
Her matches on main event and superstars. 
And watch & listen.

Im not just a paige mark. Im a mark for good wrestling. I also mark for ambrose/reigns/rollins etc...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Always though this was a thread to discuss divas. If some of my post bother some people I will relax on the Paige markdom in here a bit. Although in this particular section the same thing is done with Kaitlyn Maryse and the Bellas at times but to each their own. I hardly thought a post about Paige reactions or a post about a certain pic on Paige that I made a week ago would get people to turn on Paige, I find that a bit odd to begin with. (turning on a wrestler or diva because of a few fans)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

If you go after the paige marks.
Then you r obligated to go after the marks of the other divas as well. Its only fair. Because the
bellas have their mega marks on the forums as well. Yet they get a pass.

Or a slap on the wrist.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> If you go after the paige marks.
> Then you r obligated to go after the marks of the other divas as well. Its only fair. Because the
> bellas have their mega marks on the forums as well. Yet they get a pass.
> 
> Or a slap on the wrist.


To be fair some of the stuff said about Paige on here is a little over the top in regards to poems and stuff. I don't see how me saying Paige is perfect (imo) is that bad that would warrant such backlash or her reactions which have been great as of late. Only was responding to a conversation about her. I have noticed a bit more Paige in this thread lately than previous but there has been a lot more Paige pics and selfies posted by Paige herself that would cause such conversations. All in all theres no more Paige discussion thread but Spanky posted a group thread so no reason to talk storylines and stuff in here, put it all there.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> If you go after the paige marks.
> Then you r obligated to go after the marks of the other divas as well. Its only fair. Because the
> bellas have their mega marks on the forums as well. Yet they get a pass.
> 
> Or a slap on the wrist.


Haters are far more obnoxious than marks anyway. Let's complain about all of those on these forums.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I just feel certain fans are being singled out.
I feel the diva pics/gifs are posted so much. Is because its becoming a rat race to who can post them first. And that theres such an over-abundance of them.

Which leads people to give into the temptations and post them.
And not showing any kind of restraints.

Ive seen a diva gifs made mere minutes after the match has ended.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Since that was me allow me to explain myself. Her last reactions on main event etc have been great. Not sure if you watch the network but shes been working the crowd very well But since this is not a Paige discussion thread lets move on from that. Although I find it funny how anyone can say the crowds have been dead for Paige matches when its been the complete opposite the past 2 months.


I actually went back recently and watched just about all of Paige's match's in December and November, and this is nothing against the girl but she's not getting huge reactions and there are a lot of moments in her matches where the crowds fall dead silent. She does get some decent pops but they're not huge and they're sandwiched by silence.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Moving on.

Trish Stratus kada Maybe an old pic, I dunno.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> I actually went back recently and watched just about all of Paige's match's in December and November, and this is nothing against the girl but she's not getting huge reactions and there are a lot of moments in her matches where the crowds fall dead silent. She does get some decent pops but they're not huge and they're sandwiched by silence.


It may have been a bit of an exaggeration when comparing it to the upper men but to some of the mid card male roster her reactions have been very similar which is what I was referring too. He reactions during the matches have been better than pretty much all diva segments going right now and that's an accomplishment right there. Especially when the divas division has been garnering dead silence the past couple of years during matches. My post was predominantly referring to how she is good at working the crowd.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Moving on.
> 
> Trish Stratus kada Maybe an old pic, I dunno.


Wish she would go blonde again


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^^OH CANADA!!!!!!!! FREAK FLAG FLYING!!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Wish she would go blonde again



Is she a blonde or brunette naturally?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Is she a blonde or brunette naturally?


As far as Ii know blonde. I am more into brunettes but Trish looks better blonde to me.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I did some research and shes [Trish stratus] naturally brunette. Like
a lot of blonde sex symbols. A good portion of them are not naturally blonde.

Pamela anderson is actually a brunette.
I think marilyn manroe was also a brunette.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Dat Rosita tho...


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Dat Rosita tho...


Nice fartbox!!!!!!


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

Whatever the fuck this is, you Paige marks embarrassed yourselves.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Nice fartbox!!!!!!


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

RAVEN said:


>





RAVEN said:


>


Raven, I think you're my long lost brother :crying:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Happy to help brother (Y)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I guess ravens an ass man!!!


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Madness18 said:


> Whatever the fuck this is, you Paige marks embarrassed yourselves.


You do realize that you can't really inform someone that they're embarrassed right?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

This is getting way to tense [On both parties].
Breathe in and relax people.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Spoiler: a few Paige marks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff :lmao


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Zeroapoc said:


> I've never been creepy. But you keep missing my main point. *This forum is irrelevant!* No, I don't care who does what or who hates who here.
> 
> As for people starting to hate her because others like her so much? I find that somewhat pathetic. Letting other people influence or change your own feelings? Leave the hating things just because it's popular to hipsters.
> 
> Seriously if those "normal fans" turn on her for something so petty and completely unrelated to her, then she's better off without them anyway. I mean most smarks are just going to follow along with whatever the current trend is on their forums anyway. So why worry about it?


Why is this forum irrelevant? It's only this forum that I'm talking about!

I'm not telling people to stop talking about Paige elsewhere. Hell, I'm not even telling them to stop talking about her here.

I'm simply pointing out that it's becoming extremely bloody annoying ON THIS FORUM! Something that has been picked up on by people other than me.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Emma :lenny


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:lenny


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Why is this forum irrelevant? It's only this forum that I'm talking about!
> 
> I'm not telling people to stop talking about Paige elsewhere. Hell, I'm not even telling them to stop talking about her here.
> 
> I'm simply pointing out that it's becoming extremely bloody annoying ON THIS FORUM! Something that has been picked up on by people other than me.


Zeroapoc & xxQueenOfXtremexx. Chill out guys and eat your happy meals.
Holy hell on a ham sandwich maaaaaaaaan!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Spoiler: a few Paige marks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Paige's pornstar look alikes?'

Jesus Christ, people.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> 'Paige's pornstar look alikes?'
> 
> Jesus Christ, people.


Some are a bit... too obsessive it seems.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

paige has a porn star look alike? link please. :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


Love the jacket on her. Expression says "I still want to dress like a geek/nerd" :nerd:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> Love the jacket on her. Expression says "I still want to dress like a geek/nerd" :nerd:


I also love AJ Lee's jacket. Some times I wish she could wear that in her entrance gear. But I also love CM Punk's shoes. :nerd:


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

_Punk has really sucked wrestling out of AJ, she rather be with him than show some effort in the wwe. There was no reason that AJ couldn't compete for tribute for the troops._


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> _Punk has really sucked wrestling out of AJ, she rather be with him than show some effort in the wwe. There was no reason that AJ couldn't compete for tribute for the troops._


If I recall correctly, isn't or wasn't AJ's brother in the military?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I could be mistaken, but wasn't AJ at Tribute to the Troops? I could've sworn both her and Eva were there taking part in meeting the troops, signings, etc., but neither of them were in the match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


> I could be mistaken, but wasn't AJ at Tribute to the Troops? I could've sworn both her and Eva were there taking part in meeting the troops, signings, etc., but neither of them were in the match.


Was she on SD? She did meet the troops

the taped SD before TLC, not the live ep.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>



Why does she look sad for?...Punk probably told her not to wear her glasses.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige kissing Rosa pic from total divas leaked


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> 'Paige's pornstar look alikes?'
> 
> Jesus Christ, people.











uttahereuttahere.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige kissing Rosa pic from total divas leaked


Wait what?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bella Breast Implants


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige kissing Rosa pic from total divas leaked


They got to go with the lesbian angle, as hot as it sounds, I feel bad for her if they made her do that.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> They got to go with the lesbian angle, as hot as it sounds, I feel bad for her if they made her do that.


I hope for her sake that she is actually bisexual or lesbian or just merely straight but comfortable with it either way and not being forced to do it by WWE to gather "DEM RATINGZ".


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

I think what I read was they're doing a "Rosa getting the wrong idea" thing.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> I think what I read was they're doing a "Rosa getting the wrong idea" thing.


Same, through knowing Total Divas it could really go anywhere honestly. :lmao


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> They got to go with the lesbian angle, as hot as it sounds, I feel bad for her if they made her do that.


There is video of it. It seems like Rosa pulled her in and Paige gets freaked out. All a storyline.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Could you post the link?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

K`s is thick as a brick and look so...SIIICK!!!

On a side note. Take my name off the tags.


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> You do realize that you can't really inform someone that they're embarrassed right?


I already did.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Madness18 said:


> I already did.


Yes you did. Whos a good boy!!!!??


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> _Punk has really sucked wrestling out of AJ, she rather be with him than show some effort in the wwe. There was no reason that AJ couldn't compete for tribute for the troops._


She was visiting troops during the week with WWE



WM17 said:


> Why does she look sad for?...Punk probably told her not to wear her glasses.


Yeah, because he'd say that. And she'd listen


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> She was visiting troops during the week with WWE
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because he'd say that. And she'd listen


:StephenA2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


No no no no no whhhhhhhyyyyyyy


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Madness18 said:


> I already did.


Nope.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> No no no no no whhhhhhhyyyyyyy


Because WWE likes to ruin good things


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

why don't the wwe sell Paige's jacket and gloves. They would make a killing with selling then. I understand why they don't because it'll probably be expensive producing 100s of them since its leather.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> No no no no no whhhhhhhyyyyyyy


I wish Rosa never went on that show and just got released instead, just like Cameron should. They both hurt my eyes and are pretty talentless


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> No no no no no whhhhhhhyyyyyyy


Well why not? I mean that is kind of hot seeing Paige and Rosa kiss. At least we got some lesbian action. :draper2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige probably disinfected her mouth after rosa kissed her.
Paiges face was..WTF!!!!!!...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> why don't the wwe sell Paige's jacket and gloves. They would make a killing with selling then. I understand why they don't because it'll probably be expensive producing 100s of them since its leather.


If they sold her shorts, they would make a killing.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Rosa :banderas so looked so hot in that clip


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Lots of tongue here:


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

anyone know a few bands that Paige likes. 

I know she is a big fan of Stick to you guns, as I am.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i know she likes skid row she mentioned it on talk is jericho


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> anyone know a few bands that Paige likes.
> 
> I know she is a big fan of Stick to you guns, as I am.


Skid Row/Motley Crue/the Pogues/Mumford & Sons/Off with their heads/A Day To Remember
Fates warning/Emerosa/Less Than Jake. [To name a few].

And shes a massive Johnny Cash fan.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

she is a johnny cash fan. wow, way before my and her time.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

You're not making her a mix tape or something are you...


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

if hes making her a mix tape :heyman6


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> You're not making her a mix tape or something are you...


no but now that you mentioned it. It could be a nice gift from a fan for her since she loves music.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

If you are making her a mix tape you sir are truly sad.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> no but now that you mentioned it. It could be a nice gift from a fan for her since she loves music.


Please don't, I know it might seem nice. But some fan she's never met but knows everything about her sending her a mix tape is creepy. Even if you knew her and were dating her there's something so sad about giving someone a mix tape.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

And he plays the tape in a boom box. And holds it
over his head john cusack style [Ala Say Anything].

Outside of her apartment.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> And he plays the tape in a boom box. And holds it
> over his head john cusack style [Ala Say Anything].
> 
> Outside of her apartment.


say anything is one of my all time favs. Don't know if I'll go that far, AJ probably would.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

fpalm Stop doing this.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

summer rae in the marine 4


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Damn Summer.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Summers got a ticket for the gun show.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

what the flying fuck is going on in here? jesus fpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Emma has a new official website. Check it out: http://www.tenilledashwood.com/

*That pic isn't from there though.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Summer Rae looking like a thug with that gun and Emma launching her new site is best for business.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Emma has a new official website. Check it out: http://www.tenilledashwood.com/
> 
> *That pic isn't from there though.


Emma looking good, but I'm waiting from Paige official website though. Btw nice new sig Spansky.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> no but now that you mentioned it. It could be a nice gift from a fan for her since she loves music.


Don't let these guys here discourage you. I'm positive she would love that.

Show Paige how big a fan you truly are. I suggest this song:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

emma's website sucks lol but i like those tits


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

i just read on twitter, Paige will be in scooby doo 2.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige in Scooby Doo? Well, good for her, but. WWE movies suck.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Paige in Scooby Doo? Well, good for her, but. WWE movies suck.


nothing confirmed but i read it on twitter.

Paige was on raw tonight and god the best reaction and chants.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

damn emma :bosh


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

the anti diva is back. glad it was mentioned in commentary.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> the anti diva is back. glad it was mentioned in commentary.


Christmas came early tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> the anti diva is back. glad it was mentioned in commentary.


Paige looking gorgeous as always. aige


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wouldn't call her the anti Diva anymore tbh. But she was pretty over on RAW, and looked nice too. The collar was...well, I won't go there :side: :wink2:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> Wouldn't call her the anti Diva anymore tbh. But she was pretty over on RAW, and looked nice too. The collar was...well, I won't go there :side: :wink2:


Commentary was the one who called her the anti diva, not us; and she definitely is not anything remotely anti diva anymore. Especially with the way she was teasing the crowd with her ass on her way down to the ring, and that collar too,


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Commentary was the one who called her the anti diva, not us; and she definitely is not anything remotely anti diva anymore. Especially with the way she was teasing the crowd with her ass on her way down to the ring, and that collar too,


They said that on RAW? Sometimes tuning them out really helps me tbh. They can be decent, but sometimes extremely horrible. Not for this anti diva case, but you know what I mean. 

Anyways, she may do something eventually to make whatever it is she's doing, unique to that anti diva title. lol She's just been acting weird, but in a cute/it's working kinda way. Not sure if that makes sense. :lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> They said that on RAW? Sometimes tuning them out really helps me tbh. They can be decent, but sometimes extremely horrible. Not for this anti diva case, but you know what I mean.
> 
> Anyways, she may do something eventually to make whatever it is she's doing, unique to that anti diva title. lol She's just been acting weird, but in a cute/it's working kinda way. Not sure if that makes sense. :lol


They did, they said she was the "Anti Christmas" and seemed to be playing up the Anti Diva thing when talking about her; seemed kind of random but what can you do.

She might, depends if creative allows her to use/rework the Anti-Diva persona back into her main roster character, her overall behavior however has been somewhat consistent since the AJ feud; which is really when she started flaunting her sexual attractiveness/physical assets a lot more. And all the pseudo-lesbian stuff she's been doing on top of that, but it's mostly working I would say even if it can get a bit stupid sometimes; and she definitely has the assets to make it work. 

So yeah, I'd say you make sense.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

It was random with commentary ranting on about her being anti everything, she's never shown anything close to the anti-Diva gimmick on the main roster. Just been a generic face and a pseudo lesbian/playful heel.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> It was rondom with commentary ranting on about her being anti everything, she's never shown anything close to the anti-Diva gimmick on the main roster. Just been a generic face and a pseudo lesbian/playful heel.


Oh I know that, I was just responding to the question that was asked and explaining that commentary brought the term up tonight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Oh I know that, I was just responding to the question that was asked and explaining that commentary brought the term up tonight.


I was just speaking in general, regarding the topic of the commentators calling her the Anti-Diva. Got to let Paige develop such a gimmick on TV as opposed to having commentators pretend the gimmick is there.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> I was just speaking in general, regarding the topic of the commentators calling her the Anti-Diva. Got to let Paige develop such a gimmick on TV as opposed to having commentators pretend the gimmick is there.


Exactly, the gimmick has never existed in any way shape or form during her entire time on the main roster so far, so if you (you as in the WWE of course) want her to be the Anti-Diva you kind of need to let her develop that gimmick on TV; cause pretending it is there does nothing for her and just insults our intelligence frankly.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Ive always liked her referenced as the diva of tomorrow meself.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm just posting here to ensure that an entire page goes by without any indecent pictures being posted. 

Good job just keeping it dialogue, guys.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Commentary was the one who called her the anti diva, not us; and she definitely is not anything remotely anti diva anymore. Especially with the way she was teasing the crowd with her ass on her way down to the ring, and that collar too,


Because Anti-Diva prevents you from looking hot.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyway, back to pictures.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Right_To_Censor said:


> I'm just posting here to ensure that an entire page goes by without any indecent pictures being posted.
> 
> Good job just keeping it dialogue, guys.




RTC Da Man arriving in the thread like:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

_Paige is the most over diva on the roster, the fans spoke last night they want Paige. I don't remember much from the Nattie/bella match but i don't believe ether got a reaction except for Tyson KIDD. If the wwe was smart, they would give her decent time and a good feud with or without the title. But again this is the same company that did not want to push the most popular superstar in the main event at wrestlemania, Daniel Bryan. WWE says they are about what the wwe universe once than fucking do it. I prefer without because alot of my favorite wwe feuds was without the title. (Shawn/HHH). I say rebuild Emma and have her feud with Paige, they have history from NXT, real life bestfriends and have fantastic chemistry in the ring together.

offtopic apparently Paige is a fan of Shinedown. Can she be anymore perfect, they are my all time favorite band. We both have something in common, music is a big part of our lives._


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This thread got so weird, so fast.

also, lol at Paige being an "anti-diva". She's on fucking Total Divas for god's sake. :maury


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

^^^Agree, this is becoming a little cringeworthy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

https://community.wwe.com/hope/gall...ion-winner-lindsey-hangs-out-nxt-divas-photos

Hanging out with Carmella and Alexa :banderas

I kinda doubt I'll be marking for Dana tbh. Call me superficial, but I don't see the appeal..


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

can anyone confirm this rumor, I read on twitter than Paige will be in scooby do 2 sequel from wwe films. I am looking but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Eva's so stunning.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> can anyone confirm this rumor, I read on twitter than Paige will be in scooby do 2 sequel from wwe films. I am looking but can't find it anywhere.


Stop posting.

:Out


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Natalya's little sister is a beauty.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Natty looks like a fucking pterodactyl.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

why2cj said:


>


Hottest Diva in WWE history, I don't even care what people say.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

working on a digital playlist for paige. Thanks for the suggestion whoever. That is something me and paige have in common, music is a big part of us.



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Stop posting.
> 
> :Out


a saw a few poster posting about it on twitter, want to know if it is true.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> working on a digital playlist for paige. Thanks for the suggestion whoever. That is something me and paige have in common, music is a big part of us.
> 
> 
> 
> a saw a few poster posting about it on twitter, want to know if it is true.


How will you get this playlist to her?


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

NEVER










GETS










OLD 










atass


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

december_blue said:


> How will you get this playlist to her?


her twiiter, she replies to fans all the time.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige and sooki so cute!!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Maryse Ouellet








And Maryse's Sister.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Reminds me a lot of J Scott Campbells early stuff he
did when he was drawing for Gen 13.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

yea i can see some of campbell in there


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> yea i can see some of campbell in there


And a little todd nauck as well..


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Morrison17 said:


>


Cameron is perfect!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


At first I thought this was a giantess image where she was made to look as tall as a building talk about egg on my face 0


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^^HELL IN BOOTS AND HEAVEN SCENT!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Renee got so nice legs :banderas


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Sign Tessa Blanchard plz. :banderas


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

we need to fight for Paige vs Emma for the divas title at wrestlemania 31. Noway do i want one of the bellas on the grandest stage of them all. Naomi isn't good enough for mania and Nataylia doesn't have the "it" factor. Emma deserves a push and Paige & her work great together, their work in NXT and would thrive at wrestlemania. Have Paige win the title at Fast Lane, I am sure Paige would put Emma over in a heartbeat since they are very close bestfriends in real life. 

How much i love AJ, she needs to take 2 year break away from the divas title.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

>


What the fuck? Maryse sister? the prodigy is developing.>:rose


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

HHHGame78 said:


> Sign Tessa Blanchard plz. :banderas


Im harder than a granite counter top!!!!


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

paige will be wrestling at madison square garden, bet she is very excited to wrestle in the worlds most famous arena.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> paige will be wrestling at madison square garden, bet she is very excited to wrestle in the worlds most famous arena.


I hope she wins.:hitgirl3


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

BIG APPLE BAE!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


>


I was supposed to go. My friend is there he said this place is going nuts and when Paige pulled up some fans went crazy. Should be a good day for her she's pretty popular here in ny.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


>


See-through table, yet he's looking at her face.. how very un-lawlerish of him :waffle


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

For some reason lawler just looks really angry in the pic.
Man how can u not smile with her in-front of-u????


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

i could have went as well, only live in pennsylvania but had to freaking open at work today.

yeah i heard lot fans of paige will be at MSG tonight. i hope she wrestles emma tonight.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> i could have went as well, only live in pennsylvania but had to freaking open at work today.
> 
> yeah i heard lot fans of paige will be at MSG tonight. i hope she wrestles emma tonight.


It's likely Paige and bellas Vs a face team


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

As long as shes not the 1 eating the pin ill be just fine.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> It's likely Paige and bellas Vs a face team


emma is at MSG too. i pray its a one on one match between paige and her.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I love it when the 2-of-them go at it. But man u have
a real hard-on for it.

GOD BLESS YA!!!


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I love it when the 2-of-them go at it. But man u have
> a real hard-on for it.
> 
> GOD BLESS YA!!!


emma deserves a push. i am still hoping one day we get that Paige & Emma main roster feud.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

They might.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Straight up gorgeous


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

badass and pretty. 

continues to gives me shades of the attitude era.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Straight up gorgeous


Paige kada


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Be still my heart!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Maryse looking great as always, always loved her when she was in WWE.

Love her even more now since I discovered she did Playboy.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

could a nikki bella & paige feud be happening soon.

from msg house show.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Someone please create a seperate thread for islesfan, regent alien, and frienemiesPaj4life.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> could a nikki bella & paige feud be happening soon.
> 
> from msg house show.


Paige would take her head clean-off!!!:mark::mark::mark:aige


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige would take her head clean-off!!!:mark::mark::mark:aige


_i know she would. thinking they are testing the water and getting chemistry right for a main feud on RAW. They use house shows for that and it was at madison square garden. Probably after Nataylia gets her title match which most likely Nikki goes over. Who else will Nikki feud with? Paige is next in line._


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Someone please create a seperate thread for islesfan, regent alien, and frienemiesPaj4life.


He's not wrong like; house shows are a different world, non-canon with weird shit happening, but they do also have a lot of future main show things happen, be it matches, moves, or even feuds, it's a way of getting people used to doing things, or to test the water to see how the crowd reacts (Orton vs Kane on the same show is an example of this, since that is Ortons return feud). 

If Paige attacked Nikki and acted as a face (by virtue of disadvantaging the heels) there is a fair chance that could happen on the main show; if one factors in their Total Diva's feud, the fact that there aren't many over or strong faces in the division, and the fact that Paige is over for a diva (enough for commentary to point it out) then I would say a future Paige face turn and feud with Nikki is very much a possibility soon.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Someone please create a seperate thread for islesfan, regent alien, and frienemiesPaj4life.


The thread is called women of wrestling discussion.

[1]Paige is a wwe diva/womens wrestler..Check.
[2]We are discussing her..Check.

Sounds like we are following the protocols.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Still the GOAT diva ref.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Someone please create a seperate thread for islesfan, regent alien, and frienemiesPaj4life.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> could a nikki bella & paige feud be happening soon.
> 
> from msg house show.


I would like that! Paige would rule her!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Best looking referee in a while


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige as a ref. All ive got to say about that is.
1..2..3..I LOVE U!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

http://instagram.com/p/xFgRMTGzWk/?modal=true

:sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> http://instagram.com/p/xFgRMTGzWk/?modal=true
> 
> :sodone












Looks great without makeup.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aImVpwwFfo


i hope this feud happens.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

december_blue said:


>


Came here to post these. God she's beautiful!


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

she is perfect. she is lonely, needs that divas title to keep her company.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Couple of older pics of Summer Rae from her days as a football player.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

A Paige only thread would be good. She's not ugly but 90% of this thread is just Paige posted by the same 2-3 people and it gets tiring.



Brie Bella said:


> http://instagram.com/p/xFgRMTGzWk/?modal=true
> 
> :sodone





december_blue said:


>


So gorgeous.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> A Paige only thread would be good. She's not ugly but 90% of this thread is just Paige posted by the same 2-3 people and it gets tiring.


Why do you think I dug up the Summer pics? the other girls need love too (not that I don't love Paige and all and not that I don't like looking at her pohots but she does admittedly get posted a lot more then the other women in here)


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

There's no need for separate divas thread since we have groups now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Brie Bella said:


> There's no need for separate divas thread since we have groups now.


Dat Eva gif in your signature...


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> A Paige only thread would be good. She's not ugly but 90% of this thread is just Paige posted by the same 2-3 people and it gets tiring.


It seems to me that the responsibility falls with everyone else to post more pics of other girls instead of expecting Paige fans to censor themselves and post less.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> It seems to me that the responsibility falls with everyone else to post more pics of other girls instead of expecting Paige fans to censor themselves and post less.


Yeah to some degree yeah. But Paige fans could also not only post and only talk about Paige...


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> Came here to post these. God she's beautiful!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

december_blue said:


>


disqualify me


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Maria tho


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Man, I only like to aim for on air events, but it seems like some real fun shit happens at house shows. Also seems like you have a better chance at meeting some of the stars too. 

Also, the divas don't have to hold back. (Y)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maxine


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

why2cj said:


> Maxine


She's so gorgeous.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

was going to post a picture here, but I think I may just make a thread for it instead. For the laugh.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Well you certainly did that.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sexy Star


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Does Sexy Star have a nice face?

LU divas are so hot.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige as a ref. All ive got to say about that is.
> 1..2..3..I LOVE U!!!!


I love your sig. Where can I see the original size?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Does Sexy Star have a nice face?


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

That's a yes then.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Those Eva pics.









Love how nonchalantly she looks eating food while driving.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

This AJ thread is....something.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

paige and emma


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:damn :farooq


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Paige kada


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Ithil said:


> This AJ thread is....something.


Yeah that thread starter is a real hero.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Paige kada



PAIGEFECTION!!!!

Man she lives such a kewl life!!!

:trips2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Paige, Emma and Alicia Fox in that picture. :homer


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

why can't the wwe still be in the attitude era. Paige would thrive and the wwe won't feel the need to hold her back and water her moves down so the other divas can keep up.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> why can't the wwe still be in the attitude era. Paige would thrive and the wwe won't feel the need to hold her back and water her moves down so the other divas can keep up.


The Attitude Era was not exactly what I would call a bastion of high quality women's wrestling.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Ithil said:


> The Attitude Era was not exactly what I would call a bastion of high quality women's wrestling.


Lita at one time was getting bigger pops than most of the male rosters. Lita and Trish would go through tables, off ladders. I'll take a tables match with Paige vs Emma than a boring one on one match. While i do appreciate good wrestling matches (nxt ArRival), i would like to see some extreme moments with Paige jumping off a ladder onto Nikki Bella while she was laying on a table.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> Lita at one time was getting bigger pops than most of the male rosters. Lita and Trish would go through tables, off ladders. I'll take a tables match with Paige vs Emma than a boring one on one match. While i do appreciate good wrestling matches (nxt ArRival), i would like to see some extreme moments with Paige jumping off a ladder onto Nikki Bella while she was laying on a table.


None of that counters my point. Jumping into a table doesn't require good wrestling skills.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

If any un-trained/brain dead backyard wrestling numb nutted
dumb skull can do it. Then practically anyone can.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

i had this wacky idea, wwe should do a spice girls gimmick/stable with Paige, Emma, Alicia Fox and Rosa Mendez. 

Paige = Mel C
Alicia Fox = Mel B
Emma = Emma
Victoria = Rosa Mendez


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> i had this wacky idea, wwe should do a spice girls gimmick/stable with Paige, Emma, Alicia Fox and Rosa Mendez.
> 
> Paige = Mel C
> Alicia Fox = Mel B
> ...



:no


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> why can't the wwe still be in the attitude era. Paige would thrive and the wwe won't feel the need to hold her back and water her moves down so the other divas can keep up.


womens wrestling did'nt get good till after the attitude era

trish did'nt win her first womens title till November 2001 and attitude era was done by that time


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> :no


LOL I knew this would be your reaction. But hey this is wwe, i bet if they read that post, they would strongly consider it. This is a company that has Adam Rose dancing to the ring with a bunny and the rosebuds. 

now just imagine, wannabe hitting, crowd is confused and here comes Paige, Emma, Alicia Fox and Rosa Mendez lipsinging and dancing to the famous song by them. Hey WWE, don't take me serious please. I'm only kidding cause their selfies reminded me of the spice girls for some reason. 

Quick fact: Paige is a fan of the spice girls.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

p862011 said:


> womens wrestling did'nt get good till after the attitude era
> 
> trish did'nt win her first womens title till November 2001 and attitude era was done by that time


More ruthless aggression era.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

don't get to cozy with that title nikki, paige will take it from you.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RKO361 said:


>


Perfection.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> Perfection.


Which one?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

badari said:


> Which one?


They're both looking great thesedays, even Brie is a lot prettier lately. But I was referring to Nikki and dat body!


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

badari said:


> Which one?


neither are.

these two are perfection


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> They're both looking great thesedays, even Brie is a lot prettier lately. But I was referring to Nikki and dat body!


I must admit I have gained a great new appreciation for Nikki's looks, as of late.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> neither are.
> 
> these two are perfection


Too average in my opinion.



badari said:


> I must admit I have gained a great new appreciation for Nikki's looks, as of late.


She seems to get better every week.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> She seems to get better every week.


She must be absorbing it from others, because _certain_ members of the divas roster seem to get worse looking every week.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Too average in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> She seems to get better every week.


Frienemiepaj vs Evamaryse. Grabs popcorn.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Too average in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> She seems to get better every week.


that what makes paige & emma perfect. They are more relateable as role models for young girls. You can picture them living down the street from you unlike the bellas. fake tans, fake boobs.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> that what makes paige & emma perfect. They are more relateable as role models for young girls. You can picture them living down the street from you unlike the bellas. fake tans, fake boobs.


Uh, Emma has a fake tan, and fake boobs.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

badari said:


> Uh, Emma has a fake tan, and fake boobs.


Uh OH spaghetti os. Anyways Paige being a rolemodel to kids is irrelevant to me. I think shes a great role model for kids to follow their dreams and never give up until you succeed no matter how many people tell you you are not good enough. However, I am a fan of Paige because of her skills in the ring, her hotness and the fact that she entertains me very well. That's the main thing that matters to me. I don't think it is the job of any wrestler to be a role model to children. That's the job of the parents imho.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> that what makes paige & emma perfect. They are more relateable as role models for young girls. You can picture them living down the street from you unlike the bellas. fake tans, fake boobs.


Eh the Bellas are role models as well, just look at their facebook/twitter/etc. to see all the young girls that look up to them. The whole fearless Nikki thing means a lot to them. 

As far as being fake goes...really? Paige has fake hair. Emma has fake tits. Paige puts on enough makeup for the whole roster. Emma has a fake tan. You idolise these girls you've never met waaaaaaay too much.

But on the subject of "perfect". Being a role model/what is/isn't fake doesn't matter when it comes to visual attractiveness. For all we know Paige could be the biggest bitch the world has ever known, but that wouldn't effect her physical appearance. Neither does any role model status, and the whole girl next door thing is so overrated thesedays. Why fantasize about a girl who's only as hot as the other girls in your neighborhood when there's 10/10 glamours out there that put her to shame? Personal tastes aside.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

badari said:


> Uh, Emma has a fake tan, and fake boobs.


oh please. emma doesnt have fake ones


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Eh the Bellas are role models as well, just look at their facebook/twitter/etc. to see all the young girls that look up to them. The whole fearless Nikki thing means a lot to them.
> 
> As far as being fake goes...really? Paige has fake hair. Emma has fake tits. Paige puts n enough makeup for the whole roster. You idolise these girls you've never met waaaaaaay too much.
> 
> But on the subject of "perfect". Being a role model/what is/isn't fake doesn't matter when it comes to visual attractiveness. For all we know Paige could be the biggest bitch the world has ever known, but that wouldn't effect her physical appearance. Neither does any role model status, and the whole girl next door thing is so overrated thesedays. Why fantasize about a girl who's only as hot as the other girls in your neighborhood when there's 10/10 glamours out there that put her to shame? Personal tastes aside.


typical bellas mark. pathetic really. getting so defenseful for the all so perfect (sarcasm) Nikki Pigface and her ugly sister.

my role model is cm punk. i actually got to meet punk, very cool guy. My sister's idol is Paige and she actually met her at a house show, she very very down to earth and nice. got tons of picture with her and summer rae.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> oh please. emma doesnt have fake ones


She does, there's a thread about it. Look at her when she was competing on the Aussie indy scene and compare that to her most recent bikini pics. They're fake.



frienemiesPaj4life said:


> typical bellas mark. pathetic really. getting so defenseful for the all so perfect (sarcasm) Nikki Pigface and her ugly sister.


I would say typical Paige mark, but that would be attacking the sane Paige fans like HBK 3:16. I put together a reasonable couple of paragraphs and your reply is childish name calling...

How am I defensive and you're not though? You jumped up and blabbed on about how perfect Paige/Emma are and how they're great role models and how you thought they were natural. Construct your arguments better than what you are.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> She does, there's a thread about it. Look at her when she was competing on the Aussie indy scene and compare that to her most recent bikini pics. They're fake.


well than they are the best fake boobs ever unlike nikki bella.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige and Emma post extremely hot pics of themselves at the gym and you guys are fighting over who is fake and who is a better role model? Less talking and more pics please.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> She does, there's a thread about it. Look at her when she was competing on the Aussie indy scene and compare that to her most recent bikini pics. They're fake.


Very well done through.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> well than they are the best fake boobs ever unlike nikki bella.


She just doesn't show them off, but going off those NXT bikini pics they look very fake. Nikki's and to a much greater extent Lita's dont have that problem (as much).


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> oh please. emma doesnt have fake ones


Please, don't be delusional.










They're fake. Nothing wrong with it, they're nice to look at. Just not natural.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

badari said:


> Please, don't be delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the wwe pay for them or is up to the individual to put out the money?


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

so what if emma got fake boobs, the bellas marks are acting like nikki's implants are better. 










Emma's look great unlike Nikki's way overdone boobs. Well she has to show something off with the lack of talent she lacks. Emma can outwrestle her in a instant.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Does the wwe pay for them or is up to the individual to put out the money?


Emma got them before the WWE I think. Wouldn't be surprised if WWE chips in some money towards the tit jobs.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Does the wwe pay for them or is up to the individual to put out the money?


I'm pretty sure Emma got hers done before she ever even joined WWE.

But as for the question I wouldn't be surprised if WWE does cover part of the costs for tit jobs anyway.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Emma got them before the WWE I think. Wouldn't be surprised if WWE chips in some money towards the tit jobs.


They are expensive as hell so if the wwe prefers them I would think they would pay a chunk of it. I wonder if Paige was ever asked to get them.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> so what if emma got fake boobs, the bellas marks are acting like nikki's implants are better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Nikki's are better, they look more natural, despite their size they sit more naturally in her clothes/bikini tops.

As for the second point, yeah Emma is a better wrestler (just). But what does that have to do with anything? You go off on those wild side points once you realise your original claim had no validity.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> They are expensive as hell so if the wwe prefers them I would think they would pay a chunk of it. I wonder if Paige was ever asked to get them.


Maybe, maybe not; who knows?



EvaMaryse said:


> Well Nikki's are better, they look more natural, despite their size they sit more naturally in her clothes/bikini tops.
> 
> As for the second point, yeah Emma is a better wrestler (just). But what does that have to do with anything? You go off on those wild side points once you realise your original claim had no validity.


Don't feed bait to a piranna, they'll just bite at you.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> so what if emma got fake boobs, the bellas marks are acting like nikki's implants are better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She already had them before she was in WWE.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The thing I don't get about Emma is why they keep making her do those dance moves even in her matches. 

Along with the Santino connection, that gimmick killed any chance she had early on. Yet months later they still keep trying to push the issue. Things like that are why people accuse Vince and creative of purposely sabotaging performers attempts at getting over.


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Some Eva:
http://instagram.com/p/xK3VJ6mzUo/?modal=true


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Who cares if Emma has fake tits most all them does.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Wonder if Emma stole the implants like she did with the iphone case?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Brie Bella said:


> Wonder if Emma stole the implants like she did with the iphone case?


Dayum........ burn.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Brie Bella said:


> Wonder if Emma stole the implants like she did with the iphone case?


She might have stolen Eva;s old ones, hence the need for new ones!

And dat avatar! :eva


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Who cares if Emma has fake tits most all them does.


Pretty sure between RAW and NXT more don't have fake tits than do, now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Saw a self checkout station the other day and immediately thought of Emma. fpalm


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


DAWWW!!!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Does the wwe pay for them or is up to the individual to put out the money?


Well Nikki got hers from the WWE money or Cena which I mean is WWE money anyway, typically they don't "pay" for them I don't think


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Something looks big about Kaityln. Is that really her? What the hell?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

EvaMaryse said:


> Well Nikki's are better, they look more natural, despite their size they sit more naturally in her clothes/bikini tops.
> 
> As for the second point, yeah Emma is a better wrestler (just). But what does that have to do with anything? You go off on those wild side points once you realise your original claim had no validity.


they move petty damn well for fakes:laugh:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Some boobjobs are just very well done. Some others, are just unfortunate.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Slider575 said:


> Well Nikki got hers from the WWE money* or Cena *which I mean is WWE money anyway, typically they don't "pay" for them I don't think


Yeah except one problem with that, she already had them done before she was together with Cena so...

Anyway,


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

RKO361 said:


> Yeah except one problem with that, she already had them done before she was together with Cena so...
> 
> Anyway,


nikki got her teeth knocked out by the goddess.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mike Bennett is the luckiest :zayn3


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

oh god, i read a rumor the wwe is working on a documentary on The Bella Twins for the network. If this is true than BULL-FUCKING-SHIT, why do they get a documentary and not Paige.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> oh god, i read a rumor the wwe is working on a documentary on The Bella Twins for the network. If this is true than BULL-FUCKING-SHIT, why do they get a documentary and not Paige.


Take a moment to think about what you wrote.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> oh god, i read a rumor the wwe is working on a documentary on The Bella Twins for the network. If this is true than BULL-FUCKING-SHIT, why do they get a documentary and not Paige.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/626931-paige-britani-knight-uk-documentary.html

relax dude. Bellas been in the business for like what, 7 to 8 years now? And they're now in a position where the WWE is practically revolving around them. There is absolutely no problem with this documentary.

Edit: supposed "rumored documentary"


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


>


kada


frienemiesPaj4life said:


> oh god, i read a rumor the wwe is working on a documentary on The Bella Twins for the network. If this is true than BULL-FUCKING-SHIT, why do they get a documentary and not Paige.


There's a near striptease and a bunch of other great pics being posted and you're talking about some stupid rumored Bella documentary, which apparantly should go to Paige for no other reason than you drooling over her.

Thanks to all the people who still post good pictures, and a :rudy to those who keep bringing up petty arguments.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> oh god, i read a rumor the wwe is working on a documentary on The Bella Twins for the network. If this is true than BULL-FUCKING-SHIT, why do they get a documentary and not Paige.



Probably so we don't have to hear "This is my house now" for 2 hours ositivity


No but seriously, what the fuck did you just post?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Theres already a documentary on paige [And her family].
Maybe in several years i can see a full paige dvd being put out. But as of now..WAY 2 EARLY!!

And this is coming from a die hard paige fan.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> oh god, i read a rumor the wwe is working on a documentary on The Bella Twins for the network. If this is true than BULL-FUCKING-SHIT, why do they get a documentary and not Paige.


They'll do one on Paige when she's done enough in her career to warrant one. She's only been in the WWE for less than a year, why would they make a doc about a rookie?

If the rumor is true, I'm gonna have to resubscribe just for that.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Paige has done enough to warrant one like the Usos got if this is for the Network. If the Bellas get it, we know their story already so what's the point? I'd rather the fans get to know someone new and build their fanbase more. If this is for a DVD, then fine, but still I doubt the Bellas have done much to warrant even that.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

bama4


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Freeway.86 said:


> Paige has done enough to warrant one like the Usos got if this is for the Network. If the Bellas get it, we know their story already so what's the point? I'd rather the fans get to know someone new and build their fanbase more. If this is for a DVD, then fine, but still I doubt the Bellas have done much to warrant even that.


How has she done enough? So far all she's done is have a mediocre feud with AJ. Give her a couple more years to add to her career then do a documentary. Right now there's just not enough material. 

Around 7 years in WWE, made the divas division mainstream by coming up with Total Divas, biggest stars of the divas division since Trish, etc obviously warrant the Bellas getting a documentary.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Brie Bella said:


> How has she done enough? So far all she's done is have a mediocre feud with AJ. Give her a couple more years to add to her career then do a documentary. Right now there's just not enough material.
> 
> Around 7 years in WWE, made the divas division mainstream by coming up with Total Divas, biggest stars of the divas division since Trish, etc obviously warrant the Bellas getting a documentary.


If it's a 1 hour Before They Were Superstars doc that the Usos got, then there's enough for Paige.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I guess. I was more talking about legit documentaries, like the CM Punk, Heyman, etc ones.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Brie Bella said:


> How has she done enough? So far all she's done is have a mediocre feud with AJ. Give her a couple more years to add to her career then do a documentary. Right now there's just not enough material.
> 
> Around 7 years in WWE, made the divas division mainstream by coming up with Total Divas, biggest stars of the divas division since Trish, etc obviously warrant the Bellas getting a documentary.


Bellas are not biggest diva stars since Trish. But has been there long enough to get a documentary for the network.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

They actually are. You had other stars like Beth and Mickie come along and make it big but they never reached the mainstream status the Bellas did.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Brie Bella said:


> They actually are. You had other stars like Beth and Mickie come along and make it big but they never reached the mainstream status the Bellas did.


Mickie made mainstream more then the Bellas as did to a point Kelly Kelly. But that my opinion and I'm not taking nothing away from the Bellas but that my opinion.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FEED ME MORE :ryback


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


We need a little HLA Action between these 2:vince


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


BRUH!:wall


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> oh god, i read a rumor the wwe is working on a documentary on The Bella Twins for the network. If this is true than BULL-FUCKING-SHIT, why do they get a documentary and not Paige.


Have a think about what you typed. Paige has been around not even a year, the Bellas have been around for 6-7 years. I get that you're a hugest most obsessed Paige mark ever but think these complaints out.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Renee and Paige, talking about boobs










I know this maybe not the place to comment, but I don't like the last update of the forum. I watch it from my phone and it's a bit annoying, it crashes constantly and I can't use it with Opera, my go to browser for the forum.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Renee and Paige, talking about boobs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt there talking about boobs haha, but both look utterly amazing (as always of course)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I doubt there talking about boobs haha, but both look utterly amazing (as always of course)


That was what Paige posted, but I can't confirm that either. They keep her on the bench again, apparently last week chants didn't work.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Paige was in NXT which they could use too if they did one on her. Which in time they probably will. But like it or not it the Bellas time of course not everyone will agree to it but it is what it is.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Renee and Paige, talking about boobs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kada


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Brie Bella said:


> How has she done enough? So far all she's done is have a mediocre feud with AJ. Give her a couple more years to add to her career then do a documentary. Right now there's just not enough material.
> 
> Around 7 years in WWE, made the divas division mainstream by coming up with Total Divas, biggest stars of the divas division since Trish, etc obviously warrant the Bellas getting a documentary.


i hope you realize Paige has been wrestling for 10 years she went through the indies, Shimmer and other promotions unlike the bellas who only was in WWE. So already there is plenty of material to do a documentary on Paige not just show her stuff in wwe & NXT.

Nikki Bella is so gross. at least her sister is semi-cute unlike her fugly self


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Renee and Paige, talking about boobs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wonder if Renee talked about Titty Master Ambrose.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

lol Ascension behind Renee in that photo, you can make out Victor.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Theres Master-P!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> i hope you realize Paige has been wrestling for 10 years she went through the indies, Shimmer and other promotions unlike the bellas who only was in WWE. So already there is plenty of material to do a documentary on Paige not just show her stuff in wwe & NXT.
> 
> Nikki Bella is so gross. at least her sister is semi-cute unlike her fugly self


No one cares about the indies though. Look at Punk, he had a huge indy career but you didn't see them wasting their time on a doc a year into his WWE career. Once Paige actually accomplishes worthwhile things in the big the leagues, it will be time for a documentary.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im a massive paige mark as everyone knows around here.
But even u frienemiesPaj4life are starting 2 annoy me!!!


----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

Brie Bella said:


> No one cares about the indies though. Look at Punk, he had a huge indy career but you didn't see them wasting their time on a doc a year into his WWE career. Once Paige actually accomplishes worthwhile things in the big the leagues, it will be time for a documentary.


oh give me a break, there are alot of fans of independent wrestling who are fans of wrestling. WWE isn't wrestling anymore, its a 3 hr infomercial. If nobody cared for the indies than why do people call wrestlers like Punk, Bryan, Paige indie darlings.

I would just love to see Nikki Bella step in a SHIMMER ring, she would not last a minute. Paige had some great matches in Shimmer, went around 15-20 minutes. Nikki would get her ass kicked in shimmer, have Nikki step in the ring with Paige in a Shimmer Ring and we will see how bad Nikki is, Paige would outwrestle her in a heartbeat. 

Don't get me started on Paige's mom, Sweet Saraya. She is fantastic and would murder Nikki Bella.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Im a massive paige mark as everyone knows around here.
> But even u frienemiesPaj4life are starting 2 annoy me!!!


Oh shit


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

People need to stop acknowledging the posts by "frienemiesPaj4life". He's clearly an immature child or a troll that's mocking obsessive Paige fans like regent alien. 

I think a mod should make a judgment call and perma-ban his ass or else he'll never stop annoying the fuck out of everyone.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

RIP Tyson Kidd. Cena's gonna kill you


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Brie Bella said:


> No one cares about the indies though. Look at Punk, he had a huge indy career but you didn't see them wasting their time on a doc a year into his WWE career. Once Paige actually accomplishes worthwhile things in the big the leagues, it will be time for a documentary.


Did you not watch his documentary? He talked about IWA,ROH, even Nashville.

Paige already accomplished alot in her WWE/NXT career but hey understand it the Bellas time right now.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> oh give me a break, there are alot of fans of independent wrestling who are fans of wrestling. WWE isn't wrestling anymore, its a 3 hr infomercial. If nobody cared for the indies than why do people call wrestlers like Punk, Bryan, Paige indie darlings.
> 
> I would just love to see Nikki Bella step in a SHIMMER ring, she would not last a minute. Paige had some great matches in Shimmer, went around 15-20 minutes. Nikki would get her ass kicked in shimmer, have Nikki step in the ring with Paige in a Shimmer Ring and we will see how bad Nikki is, Paige would outwrestle her in a heartbeat.
> 
> Don't get me started on Paige's mom, Sweet Saraya. She is fantastic and would murder Nikki Bella.


Just STFU!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> i hope you realize Paige has been wrestling for 10 years she went through the indies, Shimmer and other promotions unlike the bellas who only was in WWE. So already there is plenty of material to do a documentary on Paige not just show her stuff in wwe & NXT.
> 
> Nikki Bella is so gross. at least her sister is semi-cute unlike her fugly self


10 years so when she was 12 she was wrestling matches? Or just training with mum? Why would the WWE produce a documentary about a Diva when 95% of the material has nothing to do with WWE? What could you even include from her WWE run? Her triple threat with AJ and Nikki, because despite the girls talent that's her one good match on the main roster. Then its just NXT stuff and then indy stuff.

Nikki Bella comment is just silly, personal tastes and all aside she's nowhere near fugly. Hell didn't you say yesterday she's pretty and talented yet you only hate on her because of Cena?



frienemiesPaj4life said:


> oh give me a break, there are alot of fans of independent wrestling who are fans of wrestling. WWE isn't wrestling anymore, its a 3 hr infomercial. If nobody cared for the indies than why do people call wrestlers like Punk, Bryan, Paige indie darlings.
> 
> I would just love to see Nikki Bella step in a SHIMMER ring, she would not last a minute. Paige had some great matches in Shimmer, went around 15-20 minutes. Nikki would get her ass kicked in shimmer, have Nikki step in the ring with Paige in a Shimmer Ring and we will see how bad Nikki is, Paige would outwrestle her in a heartbeat. Punk had years and years of WWE footage to put on that DVD as well, Paige has months, that's not enough.
> 
> Don't get me started on Paige's mom, Sweet Saraya. She is fantastic and would murder Nikki Bella.


While not great (neither is Paige technically) Nikki would hold her own well enough. I'd love to see Nikki get given 15-20 minutes to work a match just to see how good she is as opposed to the 1-2 minutes she gets on Raw.

Seriously though it's pretty clear this guys a troll, a freak or hates Paige so much he wants to make everyone else dislike her by way of annoyance.



Morrison17 said:


> RIP Tyson Kidd. Cena's gonna kill you


Never wanted to be Tyson before...but damn.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Don't bother with frenimies @EvaMaryse, he wished death upon both Bellas in a RAW forum thread so he obviously is just a troll; through that was already obvious enough.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Im a massive paige mark as everyone knows around here.
> But even u frienemiesPaj4life are starting 2 annoy me!!!


Shit!!!. when Regent Alien of all people gets annoyed with someone posting about Paige then you know someone's dun fucked up.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Even i like the change things-up and post/respond to
other [Non paige related] stuff.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> oh give me a break, there are alot of fans of independent wrestling who are fans of wrestling. WWE isn't wrestling anymore, its a 3 hr infomercial. If nobody cared for the indies than why do people call wrestlers like Punk, Bryan, Paige indie darlings.
> 
> I would just love to see Nikki Bella step in a SHIMMER ring, she would not last a minute. Paige had some great matches in Shimmer, went around 15-20 minutes. Nikki would get her ass kicked in shimmer, have Nikki step in the ring with Paige in a Shimmer Ring and we will see how bad Nikki is, Paige would outwrestle her in a heartbeat.
> 
> Don't get me started on Paige's mom, Sweet Saraya. She is fantastic and would murder Nikki Bella.




Shut the fuck up.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I love the way penn jillette says it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

All there is so far.  Right to censor heeling it up with the gif thou. :cry


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer Rae


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## frienemiesPaj4life (Dec 9, 2014)

nikki bella needs to die in a car accident. so sick of her.nobody would miss her. 

drop those ugly, selfish idiots 

give me more emma, god dammit.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> nikki bella needs to die in a car accident. so sick of her.nobody would miss her.
> 
> drop those ugly, selfish idiots


Jesus!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

dat nikki hate is real :ti


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Pretty sure frenimie wanted to get banned there.



december_blue said:


>


Damn she looks amazing.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

^ Agreed, amazing.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

why2cj said:


>


Aww. Paige looks so sleepy!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

why2cj said:


> Summer Rae



I dont care what anybody says. Summer rae is fucking beautiful!!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I dont care what anybody says. Summer rae is fucking beautiful!!!!


She is for most certainly gorgeous. :tucky


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> *nikki bella needs to die in a car accident. so sick of her.nobody would miss her. *
> 
> drop those ugly, selfish idiots


Why would you say some shit like that.:dahell


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

why2cj said:


>


Tom Hiddlestone lookalike in the background :trips8



The Regent Alien. said:


> I dont care what anybody says. Summer rae is fucking beautiful!!!!


Agreed! So is Eva Marie in that wedding dress btw. Not a lot of people that could pull that one off, but sure enough...

So how long do we have relative peace and quiet? Frenemie gone for good, or just the week? :waffle


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> nikki bella needs to die in a car accident. so sick of her.nobody would miss her.
> 
> drop those ugly, selfish idiots


You have some serious fucking issues.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

Kelly K.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

1st off i want to clear somethings. Due to the scars on her arm people on-the-net are implying that paige is a cutter? 

[1]Shes got 2 cats. So people who have cats know that they scratch.
[2]She wrestles. And getting scars/bumps cuts/scrapes and scratches comes with the territory at times.

Just sayin.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> nikki bella needs to die in a car accident. so sick of her.nobody would miss her.
> 
> drop those ugly, selfish idiots
> 
> give me more emma, god dammit.


Dude this is the second time this week you have wished harm on a diva. That is not cool on morals. So knock it off.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Dont worry about him. The sick fuck is gone.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Dude this is the second time this week you have wished harm on a diva. That is not cool on morals. So knock it off.


He got humbled anyway.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

frienemiesPaj4life said:


> nikki bella needs to die in a car accident. so sick of her.*nobody would miss her. *


I'd miss her. So would others. Your opinion isn't everyone's opinion.

Also you're a horrible person and deserve to have bad things happen to you.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maxine










Brooke


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

is that eve torres?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

HiddenFlaw said:


> is that eve torres?


Yes


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

Paige in the Raw fallout video on youtube. What's your thoughts on Paige possibly being an Authority girl and Ziggler being the top man feuding with them. As a mark for Ziggler, this would be a great chance for him to shine in the main event and with Paige being in the Authority, she'll get a push that doesn't involve the divas title, build her up for a year until she recaptures it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> Paige in the Raw fallout video on youtube. What's your thoughts on Paige possibly being an Authority girl and Ziggler being the top man feuding with them. As a mark for Ziggler, this would be a great chance for him to shine in the main event and with Paige being in the Authority, she'll get a push that doesn't involve the divas title, build her up for a year until she recaptures it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYUYlN6NVlw


Im down for it but I don't know if they are planning this. House shows make it seem more like Paige will turn face on the Bellas. Its going to be odd now with the Bellas being heel and the authority being back unless they turn the Bellas face again. The PG wwe universe seems to forget what happened a week prior to the last raw anyway so it shouldn't be hard. Have Steph get pissed at Nikki for rejoining Brie and hire Paige to make her life miserable. Paige becomes the Seth Rollins of the divas division.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Dolph is rocking a iron maiden shirt in that vid. :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

The GOAT ^


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> 1st off i want to clear somethings. Due to the scars on her arm people on-the-net are implying that paige is a cutter?
> 
> [1]Shes got 2 cats. So people who have cats know that they scratch.
> [2]She wrestles. And getting scars/bumps cuts/scrapes and scratches comes with the territory at times.
> ...


#Pray4Paige 

Although this could all be a work and tie in with one of your underrated ideas:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1420530-paige-pain-addiction-strategy.html



islesfan13 said:


> Im down for it but I don't know if they are planning this. House shows make it seem more like Paige will turn face on the Bellas. Its going to be odd now with the Bellas being heel and the authority being back unless they turn the Bellas face again. The PG wwe universe seems to forget what happened a week prior to the last raw anyway so it shouldn't be hard. Have Steph get pissed at Nikki for rejoining Brie and hire Paige to make her life miserable. Paige becomes the Seth Rollins of the divas division.


:heston


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Im down for it but I don't know if they are planning this. House shows make it seem more like Paige will turn face on the Bellas. Its going to be odd now with the Bellas being heel and the authority being back unless they turn the Bellas face again. The PG wwe universe seems to forget what happened a week prior to the last raw anyway so it shouldn't be hard. Have Steph get pissed at Nikki for rejoining Brie and hire Paige to make her life miserable. Paige becomes the Seth Rollins of the divas division.


i like this idea because if the Authority wants to be a threat again repackage them. You keep Rollins, HHH, Steph but get rid of Kane, J&J,Show. Also what ever happened to Nikki being in the authority, the idea seemed to have dropped off the planet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Keep arguing about the best body, but I think she has the prettiest face


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

why2cj said:


> Lana


Please let Lana come out like this once. kada


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Keep arguing about the best body, but I think she has the prettiest face


Absolutely gorgeous.



Thrash™ said:


> Please let Lana come out like this once. kada


I'd die and go to heaven. :trips5


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

"2009 biggest story in WAW was the blossoming of Britani Knight, the underdog, from the girl who we thought had potential to being the girl who is the best"

This was a great match and the commentary shits all over the wwe commentary. 






I got a serious discussion question for everyone. Do you think we will ever see Sweet Saraya in a wwe ring ever on WWE TV? Getting that mother & daughter rivalry we saw in Shimmer would be fantastic, even if it is only a one time thing even though I probably wouldn't trust WWE because they would botch the feud like they do with everything else.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> #Pray4Paige
> 
> Although this could all be a work and tie in with one of your underrated ideas:
> 
> ...


I love it when pull-up outdated and irrelevant shit from the past.
When clearly things have changed since then.

Same can be said about you lately. How you are now till just a fewshort weeks ago. Its just like night & day.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige was named diva of the year by diva dirt. That's three respectable sites/mags. PWI, ROlling Stone and now diva dirt. Not bad for a rookie.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige was named diva of the year by diva dirt. That's three respectable sites/mags. PWI, ROlling Stone and now diva dirt. Not bad for a rookie.


If only the wwe would notice.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

ZigZagging said:


> "2009 biggest story in WAW was the blossoming of Britani Knight, the underdog, from the girl who we thought had potential to being the girl who is the best"
> 
> This was a great match and the commentary shits all over the wwe commentary.
> 
> ...


I don't know about TV, but I can see WWE bringing in Sweet Saraya for a house show in England.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> I don't know about TV, but I can see WWE bringing in Sweet Saraya for a house show in England.


That would be awesome to see and against her daughter.

if you want a great listen about paige, listen to this.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> If only the wwe would notice.


type in wwelosangeles on twitter. It seems like a LARGE portion of the audience is there for Paige. I think she maybe more over in LA than parts of England. Hopefully wwe is taking notice.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^Thats kewl!!!

And i tried listening to that countdown show. But the audio
is really rough and it hurts my ears.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Tessa Blanchard was on Main Event as a Rosebud. She was the brunette girl in the cat ears and blue shorts.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Regent Alien. said:


>


Sort of wish that Paige would slit her wrist at a live show and bleed on my face.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

HHHGame78 said:


> Tessa Blanchard was on Main Event as a Rosebud. She was the brunette girl in the cat ears and blue shorts.


Mandy Leon was too. She was standing next to Tessa in fact in the tight black dress. She nearly joined Rose out of the ring. Beautiful ladies both of them.


----------



## FlynnerMcGee (Mar 31, 2014)

Vince says he wants wrestlers to step up.

If Paige & Emma get a 4 minute squash match sometime on Raw or Smackdown they should forget what creative gave them & just blast out into the ring without the long introductions and start a 3.5 minute non-stop action TLC match and beat the crap out of each other starting with chairs before one of them climbs a ladder and put's the other one through a table.

Vince should then let the audience reaction dictate what happens after that, rather than read them the riot act or fire them.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Brittany


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>





december_blue said:


>





RKO361 said:


>


So gorgeous.



The Regent Alien. said:


> 1st off i want to clear somethings. Due to the scars on her arm people on-the-net are implying that paige is a cutter?
> 
> [1]Shes got 2 cats. So people who have cats know that they scratch.
> [2]She wrestles. And getting scars/bumps cuts/scrapes and scratches comes with the territory at times.
> ...


Very likely but to play Devils Advocate its terrifying how many young girls do cut themselves, so its not unlikely.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> Sort of wish that Paige would slit her wrist at a live show and bleed on my face.


Holy fuck dude that's creepy as hell.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Why does Paige bring out the disturbing creepiness in people? I get that she's cute and all, but its not like she's even that amazing looking to conjure up all this weirdness from people.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Why does Paige bring out the disturbing creepiness in people? I get that she's cute and all, but its not like she's even that amazing looking to conjure up all this weirdness from people.


I have no fucking clue, but it's starting to really fucking scare me just a bit.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Holy fuck dude that's creepy as hell.


Could be the most disturbing thing I have ever read on this site tbh.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


> Why does Paige bring out the disturbing creepiness in people? I get that she's cute and all, but its not like she's even that amazing looking to conjure up all this weirdness from people.


I am a huge Paige fan, admittedly maybe too much, but fuck some people take it too far.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Could be the most disturbing thing I have ever read on this site tbh.


No, it is the most disturbing thing I have ever read on this site; only Freniemies death wishing is remotely close to as fucking creepy as that.



Freeway.86 said:


> I am a huge Paige fan, admittedly maybe too much, but fuck some people take it too far.


Understatement of the fucking century right there.


Jeez.... I am starting to understand why other diva mark fan bases hate Paige fans so much.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> No, it is the most disturbing thing I have ever read on this site; only Freniemies death wishing is remotely close to as fucking creepy as that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive read someone post on here that they want to drink her bath water. and other stuff that was just so disturbing I rather not post.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

going by people on twitter, there was a huge pop for Paige at the los angeles house show tonight.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Ive read someone post on here that they want to drink her bath water. and other stuff that was just so disturbing I rather not post.


Holy fuck....... :faint:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Why does Paige bring out the disturbing creepiness in people? I get that she's cute and all, but its not like she's even that amazing looking to conjure up all this weirdness from people.


Im sure every divas got their creepy fans. And some of the male
wrestlers as well.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Im sure every divas got their creepy fans. And some of the male
> wrestlers as well.


No doubt, Paige just seems to get the most vocal ones. Poor girl.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Doesnt mean the silent ones are any less creepy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Thread getting a bit dark. lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> Sort of wish that Paige would slit her wrist at a live show and bleed on my face.


:sodone

I love this section.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Vårmakos said:


> Sort of wish that Paige would slit her wrist at a live show and bleed on my face.


There is disturbing and then there is this...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol seems as thou everyone just gonna quote it.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

i would like to see some brutality in the wwe like in Paige's (britani knight) match against nikki storm when she was in PRO WRESTLING: EVE. Use the rampaige on someone on the steele ramp.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

If she did that to nikki bella the fans would holly shit hardcore.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany










Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Opened the thread to post that pic.
It's 2015 in 1 min here in Ukaraine and Eva made me a present with this awesome photo.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Even though the idiot cut-off paiges speech.Still good 2 see.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

a nikki vs paige fued is whats best for business. I am shocked on how much Nikki has improved, she sells Paige's kick so well.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nikki vs Paige is best for business. aige :nikki :trips2


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Nikki vs Paige is best for business. aige :nikki :trips2


I think they may just be planning a Paige & Nikki feud after the Rumble. Paige is the next logical one in line after Nataylia.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Yup. And i hope paige gets a goldilocks title run. Not 2 long.
And not 2 short. 2 Short would make her look weak.

2 long and here could become a backlash against her for
having 2 much.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Too soon for Paige's third reign in her first year honestly. Should give Nattie, Alicia, etc. decent runs with it first.



december_blue said:


>


Eva just keeps getting sexier and sexier.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Too soon for Paige's third reign in her first year honestly. Should give Nattie, Alicia, etc. decent runs with it first.


I agree, but I still think Paige vs Nikki for the title has the potential to be a great feud.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I agree, but I still think Paige vs Nikki for the title has the potential to be a great feud.


Yeah they could and should have a good feud, they're two very passionate Diva's, but the Title should stay on Nikki.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

I think Mania will be when Paige gets the title back.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Yeah they could and should have a good feud, they're two very passionate Diva's, but the Title should stay on Nikki.


If the feud happened now I agree with the idea that it should stay on Nikki, through I was thinking more down the line say a year from now the feud would occur myself; through yeah if it does happen now I agree. She should get a decent run with the title I think if they are going to put it on her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> I think Mania will be when Paige gets the title back.


Even thats too soon in my opinion. A Mania match and 3 Title reigns in her debut year. Whats left to achieve for the next decade? People will get bored if the same person is having 2-3 reigns every year for 10 years. Just look at Cena.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


> Even thats too soon in my opinion. A Mania match and 3 Title reigns in her debut year. Whats left to achieve for the next decade? People will get bored if the same person is having 2-3 reigns every year for 10 years. Just look at Cena.


It would be 6 months after her last reign ended, I think that's enough time. Plus we'd have to actually see what happens after. Number of reigns has too much focus thrust upon it. It's not about the quantity, it's the quality of the reign. If she has a good reign with good feuds and good matches, no one is going to sit there complaining it's her third reign in 1 year. Anyone who does isn't a person whose opinion should be listened to.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> It would be 6 months after her last reign ended, I think that's enough time. Plus we'd have to actually see what happens after. Number of reigns has too much focus thrust upon it. It's not about the quantity, it's the quality of the reign. If she has a good reign with good feuds and good matches, no one is going to sit there complaining it's her third reign in 1 year. Anyone who does isn't a person whose opinion should be listened to.


6 months isn't very long, especially when 2-3 of those months she was still feuding with AJ over the Title. Only thing that's happened since Paige left the Title picture is a Nikki-AJ feud and now a Nikki-Nattie feud. That's bugger all especially when there's a lot of other girls on the roster. Paige is only 22, WWE already made the mistake of rushing her to the Title twice, there's no need to rush her there again when she's got 10 years ahead of her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dat house...seriously!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

nice dress on Maryse.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bringing in the New Year right by coming in here to see the great pics of these divas you guys post. :banderas

Maryse looking amazing as always. damn that Miz.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn Miz, he's got money, he's got the dream girl, and a ridiculous house.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Is it sad that I want to be fucking Miz so bad right now?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice pics. The miz doesnt get enough props
for what hes become and what/who hes gotten.

And has done with hard work. None if it has came easy. Dont get the hate.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Shanna


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Nice pics. The miz doesnt get enough props
> for what hes become and what/who hes gotten.
> 
> And done with hard work. None if it has came easy. Dont get the hate.


Its pretty impressive all he's achieved through sheer hard work.



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Brunette Kelly is gorgeous.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Kelly won the New Years eve


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Its pretty impressive all he's achieved through sheer hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> Brunette Kelly is gorgeous.


People just shunned him as a reality star and said his wrestling career 
would be nothing more than i pipe dream. Eggs on their faces right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Is it sad that I want to be fucking Miz so bad right now?


 the fucking part needs to be offset with commas or else this sounds like you desire the Miz.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> the fucking part needs to be offset with commas or else this sounds like you desire the Miz.


Haha good point. :lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> People just shunned him as a reality star and said his wrestling career
> would be nothing more than i pipe dream. Eggs on their faces right now.


Definitely. I never understood why wrestling fans of all people were shunning The Miz for being a reality TV guy, its not like pro wrestling si some high brow artform itself.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana










Summer










Taryn


























Ivelisse


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sarita


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

K2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Morrison17 said:


> K2


:nice


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Dat K2


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dat Kelly :nice


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

I got a question, why does wwe change the talent's in ring name when they sign independent stars. Before Paige was signed in 2010 by the wwe, she established herself under the name Britani Knight. I noticed they do this to alot of indie stars they sign except for maybe CM Punk. Seth Rollins went under another name in the indie circuit as did Becky Lynch. I love the name Paige aand her character but it would have been amazing if Saraya was under the name Britani Knight since her dad came up that name for her.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

ZigZagging said:


> I got a question, why does wwe change the talent's in ring name when they sign independent stars. Before Paige was signed in 2010 by the wwe, she established herself under the name Britani Knight. I noticed they do this to alot of indie stars they sign except for maybe CM Punk. Seth Rollins went under another name in the indie circuit as did Becky Lynch. I love the name Paige aand her character but it would have been amazing if Saraya was under the name Britani Knight since her dad came up that name for her.


WWE wants to own everything including the performers names. They know they will never give up their already established names to the WWE so the WWE gives them their own identity which they then can trademark and have full control over.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

ZigZagging said:


> I got a question, why does wwe change the talent's in ring name when they sign independent stars. Before Paige was signed in 2010 by the wwe, she established herself under the name Britani Knight. I noticed they do this to alot of indie stars they sign except for maybe CM Punk. Seth Rollins went under another name in the indie circuit as did Becky Lynch. I love the name Paige aand her character but it would have been amazing if Saraya was under the name Britani Knight since her dad came up that name for her.


Because WWE are like the Men In Black. They erase everyone's identity as if they never existed before WWE.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I miss Maryse


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

GEOLINK said:


> Because WWE are like the Men In Black. They erase everyone's identity as if they never existed before WWE.


Yeah, I hate how they completely ignored CM Punk's indy journey through IWA Mid South and ROH in his documentary, or how they've never talked about Hideo Itami and Finn Balor being big stars in Japan. It's also never been mentioned how Daniel Bryan spend a decade on the independent circuit, and The Shield's Summerslam doc on the WWE Network definitely didn't feature any indy footage from Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

I have this idea on how Sweet Saraya could make an WWE debut in London. Steph and Paige are feuding, they are cutting a promo in the ring, than Paige gets doubled team by orders of Steph and than out of nowhere, Sweet Saraya comes running out of the audience into a ring saves Paige and has an epic staredown with Stephanie.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

A little coffee for my sweet english toffee!!!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Everyone in those pics :nice

Just a question through, which one of the divas in the black and white photo? cause I can't tell.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Everyone in those pics :nice
> 
> Just a question through, which one of the divas in the black and white photo? cause I can't tell.


Lana


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Lana


Ahh, thought it was her, just couldn't tell.

My god that ass. kada


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


>


What a slice of cutie cake.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Good God Lana kada

Taryn


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Spoiler: disturbing Paige fan tweet


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> What a slice of cutie cake.


i've been re-watching some of her matches before wwe, I think my favorite was in Shimmer in Shimmer against her mom, Sweet Saraya, in a NO DQ match. Some of her best matches was against her mom, Emma, Jessie McCay and Sanna, and if wwe actually cared, AJ and her could have put on a classic.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Spoiler: disturbing Paige fan tweet


Regent, that you up to eleven? :homer2


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I honestly don't get how people rate Taryn. For a "hot girl" she's terribly averagelooking. Does she have a sparkling personality I just haven't been privy to?

Also WOW and fpalm at that message. That girl sure attracts some weird ass people, lol. Make Regent look like a "moderate" afficionado in comparison :ti

Oh and slightly off topic, I have ZERO desire to see Paige's mum on WWE TV any time soon. And I really don't seem to "get" why other people do...


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

DAT Taryn.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

Bearodactyl said:


> Oh and slightly off topic, I have ZERO desire to see Paige's mum on WWE TV any time soon. And I really don't seem to "get" why other people do...


you never seen Sweet Saraya. She is one of the best heels in all of wrestling. I suggest you go watch the no DQ match with Paige and her in Shimmer. Fantastic match which Paige (Britani Knight was what she went under in Shimmer) won by the way.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

RAVEN said:


> Spoiler: disturbing Paige fan tweet


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

ZigZagging said:


> you never seen Sweet Saraya. She is one of the best heels in all of wrestling. I suggest you go watch the no DQ match with Paige and her in Shimmer. Fantastic match which Paige (Britani Knight was what she went under in Shimmer) won by the way.


Seen it, thought it was fun, have no desire to see it rehashed on the WWE stage. Sorry. 

Are you frienemyPAj4life's new account? You two have some similar.. tendencies.... :waffle


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

@RAVEN - OMG, WTF did I just read :surprise:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

why2cj said:


> @RAVEN - OMG, WTF did I just read :surprise:


Crazy, crazy crazy shit.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Bearodactyl said:


> I honestly don't get how people rate Taryn. For a "hot girl" she's terribly averagelooking. Does she have a sparkling personality I just haven't been privy to?
> 
> Also WOW and fpalm at that message. That girl sure attracts some weird ass people, lol. Make Regent look like a "moderate" afficionado in comparison :ti
> 
> Oh and slightly off topic, I have ZERO desire to see Paige's mum on WWE TV any time soon. And I really don't seem to "get" why other people do...


I liked Taryn when she was Tiffany in the WWE.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

I think Taryn look good so it a mtater I'd opinion to each their own.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Bearodactyl said:


> Are you frienemyPAj4life's new account? You two have some similar.. tendencies.... :waffle


Thought I was the only one that noticed :side:

It would be like his 10th account now.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


> Thought I was the only one that noticed :side:
> 
> It would be like his 10th account now.


Is Frenemie a frequent troll around here?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Is Frenemie a frequent troll around here?


Has been for several months.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Dat Emma booty :banderas


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> Dat Emma booty :banderas


Emma's body is criminally underrated. I'm glad it's getting more attention.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


> Has been for several months.


Ahh, got ya.



NastyYaffa said:


> Dat Emma booty :banderas


Fuck, dat Emma!!!!!. :trips5


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

AJ visiting her family w/ Punk:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

gl83 said:


> AJ visiting her family w/ Punk:


That girl ajs holding is damn near as big as she is.
Im not joking.


----------



## Malengo (May 3, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> I honestly don't get how people rate Taryn. For a "hot girl" she's terribly averagelooking.


Me neither. Shes base alright but shows too much gums and teeth when she smiles.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Malengo said:


> Me neither. Shes base alright but shows too much gums and teeth when she smiles.


 Shes got a smile only a dentist would love.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Freeway.86 said:


> Emma's body is criminally underrated. I'm glad it's getting more attention.


Not only is it criminal, but what I would like to do to her is illegal in a number of states.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Alexa :nice


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Regent Alien. said:


> That girl ajs holding is damn near as big as she is.
> Im not joking.


Yeah, she's insanely short. Seen a lot of girls this short too. :lol


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Emma's body is looking super sweet lately.

Alexa has future legend cutie hottie written all over her.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Alexa bliss is disney land in the flesh.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Spoiler: disturbing Paige fan tweet


Jesus Christ. Paige is going to end up in one of these weirdo's basements one day.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Database error led to a double post.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Jesus Christ. Paige is going to end up in one of these weirdo's basements one day.


I hope not, but she over so many others that I have seen seems to have so many fans that seem crazy enough to legitimately kidnap her, or worse; I love her as a wrestler and think she's gorgeous but what is it about her that attracts these crazies?

Anyway, Maryse is looking great in all those New Years shots.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, she's insanely short. Seen a lot of girls this short too. :lol



Her brother is just as short as AJ.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Looking forward to seeing more of Zahra.



HBK 3:16 said:


> I hope not, but she over so many others that I have seen seems to have so many fans that seem crazy enough to legitimately kidnap her, or worse; I love her as a wrestler and think she's gorgeous but what is it about her that attracts these crazies?
> 
> Anyway, Maryse is looking great in all those New Years shots.


I cant remember ever seeing any Diva get as many crazy obsessed stalkers as Paige gets. Not even Trish, Lita or Sable and they were infinitely more popular. I dont get it either, Paige is cute but what is it about her that attracts the creepiest of people?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige is a tough girl. I feel sorry for the sorry bastard that tries doing
anything to her. She would break them in half.

I choose not to view paige as a damsel in distress and more
as 1 tough cookie that can defend and hold her own. Paige is a BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> I cant remember ever seeing any Diva get as many crazy obsessed stalkers as Paige gets. Not even Trish, Lita or Sable and they were infinitely more popular. I dont get it either, Paige is cute but what is it about her that attracts the creepiest of people?


Maybe it's because of her age? the fact that she's only 22 may put the idea into these crazy obsessed idiots heads that they have a legitimate shot with her compared to some of the older divas?; ugh that probably doesn't make much sense either. It doesn't really make much sense why she has as many obsessed stalkers as she does or what about her or what she does to get them, but it's fucking strange as fuck.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Even worse, they even say the things that they will do to her to her own mother :no:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


> Even worse, they even say the things that they will do to her to her own mother :no:


They say they shit to Sweet Saraya? da faq is wrong with these idiots?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Beyond creepy and into the world 
of pure evil.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>



My waifu, as cute as ever


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

HusbandAJLee said:


>


They have 4 kids already? That's incredible.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

More like Punk have 5.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

HusbandAJLee said:


>


Who's that girl holding Aj Lee?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

good lord ^


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

could someone repost that gif of paige from the wwe 2k15 shoot I've been lookin everywhere for it and I can't find it


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Vixxxenn said:


> could someone repost that gif of paige from the wwe 2k15 shoot I've been lookin everywhere for it and I can't find it


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

RKO361 said:


>


:crying: thanks bro your awesome!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

She should keep her hair pulled back like that more often.
And that come hither look.:trips5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

BRITTANY kada


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

why2cj said:


> Brittany


So damn hot. :done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

:nice


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Devin Taylor and Brittany.:banderas


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


> Brittany


BRUH!:done


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

why2cj said:


> Brittany


That's the only hitchhiker I'd pick up. :yum:


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

why2cj said:


> Brittany


first time I seen any diva/knockout in their gear outside the arena.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>





Morrison17 said:


>


:lenny :tucky :banderas etc


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

you post this one?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> you post this one?


Yeah its in there somewhere. Great pic though. Dat ass.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dat Maryse :homer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


















Summer


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

:done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

why2cj said:


> Brittany
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Summer rae [Paiges bae]


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

december_blue said:


>


:nice


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


:nice


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

blob:https%3A//vine.co/048f05c2-8539-4523-a284-397059ecbc80


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

The Regent Alien. said:


> blob:https%3A//vine.co/048f05c2-8539-4523-a284-397059ecbc80


Care to try that again? Not working for me.


----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^










regretful looks :lel Punk gonna get destroyed


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

^ Mah gawd Paige kada


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

the wwe is trying to push the term wrestling out of the picture. I noticed by a few of the talent's tweets lately, they mention grapple session. Paige tweeted calling it grapple session as did a few of the male talent. what is so bad about the term *wrestling*?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Paige and K2 wow.

Hope Punk does good for the doubters.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This girl though :zayn3


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Never change Paige fans :hayden3


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jesus fuck these creeps, they do not represent all of us Paige fans at all; plenty of us are sane and not freaky people.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

I really fear for Paige. One day some sick fuck is gonna kidnap her or some shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep, some Paige fans are beyond creepy, and I guess that after TD airs today, that fanbase only is gonna increase. Too bad that if this continues I'm not gonna be surprised if she uses the not touching policy too.


----------



## Gay Daniel Bryan (Nov 9, 2014)

This thread =


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

RKO361 said:


> I really fear for Paige. One day some sick fuck is gonna kidnap her or some shit.


Jesus I hope not, but there seem to be some creeps sick enough to actually try it out there.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Yep, some Paige fans are beyond creepy, and I guess that after TD airs today, that fanbase only is gonna increase. Too bad that if this continues I'm not gonna be surprised if she uses the not touching policy too.


i think she enforce this for her male friends not her female fans.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

RKO361 said:


> I really fear for Paige. One day some sick fuck is gonna kidnap her or some shit.


not as bad, i saw some creepy tweets from some on Nikki's male fans.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Every well known celebrity gets their fair share of creepy shit, most of it is probably just attention seeking though.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:Jordan

The way AJ is totally into it while he's shocked makes the picture even more amazing.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> i think she enforce this for her male friends not her female fans.


That's AJ. Paige is seemingly fine with it up to now, who knows soon though with some of her fans


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> This girl though :zayn3



What a yummy tummy!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Never change Paige fans :hayden3


Even im creeped-out by this 1.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

mrxrival said:


>


Those thighs on Paige are gettin better and better :neymar


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

why2cj said:


> Rosita


Now turn your head and cough!!!..


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

RAVEN said:


> Never change Paige fans :hayden3


:lmao I can't believe she actually responded to that. 

It's probably gonna get worse now.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> :lmao I can't believe she actually responded to that.
> 
> It's probably gonna get worse now.


It seems she's just as (understandably) freaked out about that sort of thing as all of us here are.

Through now that she has responded to one it might indeed get worse with these creepy neckbeards now thinking she'll respond to all of them.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> It seems she's just as (understandably) freaked out about that sort of thing as all of us here are.
> 
> Through now that she has responded to one it might indeed get worse with these creepy neckbeards now thinking she'll respond to all of them.


Yeah I'm expecting a lot of "WTF?" to come her way in the near future.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Yeah I'm expecting a lot of "WTF?" to come her way in the near future.


She'll probably be fine, but yeah her Twitter and Instagram are probably going to get lit up soon.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

metallon said:


>


I'm seriously tempted to watch this show again now.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

RAVEN said:


> Never change Paige fans :hayden3


Damn, that man just disgraced all of us Paige fans here. That right there is going too far and doing too much. fpalm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Booty!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks at clock. Only 3 and a half hours 2 go.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

in case anyone wants to meet Paige. i am going. Ziggler & Paige.



> CLEVELAND CONVENTION CENTER, CLEVELAND, OH, UNITED STATES
> Come meet *WWE Superstar Dolph Ziggler and WWE Diva Paige* at Wizard World Cleveland Comic Con in the Cleveland Convention Center in Cleveland, from 11 a.m. to 2 p.m. Their schedule is as follows:
> 11 a.m. to 11:30 a.m.: Photo ops
> 11:45 a.m. to 1:15 p.m.: Autographs
> ...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Booty!


Tie between Eva Marie and Brie for me in this pic :waffle


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Booty!


Eva, Nikki & Paige kada


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Booty!


dang brie not much to the imagination. 

Paige is beautiful, she has that Marlyin Monroe 1950s vibe going on. Also love she is like 90 percent covered up compared to the others.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

triple threat match for the divas title; Paige vs Nikki vs Nattie. Nikki pins Nattie after Rack attack at a house show in Hidalgo. 

People on twitter said that Paige & Nikki both got a great pop.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Booty!


Holy fuck all that ass. kada.

Especially Eva, Nikki and Paige. :trips5


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Didn't know Brie had such an amazing booty. Damn.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Booty!


Thank you Brie:bow


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RAVEN said:


> Never change Paige fans :hayden3


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

^ Everyone looking absolutely stunning. kada


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NATTY IS DELISHICIOUSH


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paiges pout. Adorable/sexy and kinda breaks my heart.

Oh honey!!!...


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

EvaMaryse said:


> I cant remember ever seeing any Diva get as many crazy obsessed stalkers as Paige gets. Not even Trish, Lita or Sable and they were infinitely more popular. I dont get it either, Paige is cute but what is it about her that attracts the creepiest of people?


If I had to hazzard a guess, it would be a combination of her having a general "goth look" to some, combined with the expansion of social media. 

It makes the stranger people out there quite visible if they want to be.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Tie between Eva Marie and Brie for me in this pic :waffle


Great taste :waffle


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer & Renee


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Yep, some Paige fans are beyond creepy, and I guess that after TD airs today, that fanbase only is gonna increase. Too bad that if this continues I'm not gonna be surprised if she uses the not touching policy too.


If the divas saw this thread they would all use the no touching policy.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Boss


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Love me some K2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jesus K2 is so hot


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Victor stalking. :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Victor stalking. :lol


Needs one of those "SOON" memes.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

ironcladd1 said:


> Needs one of those "SOON" memes.


Ask and you'll receive


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Best ref ever


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


Only thing I want to know is Paige in this game? Also Nikki tho!


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

i smell a BIG push for Paige coming soon.

She got her own tv ad for smackdown moving to thursday. but i need to watch it, found it on twitter.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> i smell a BIG push for Paige coming soon.
> 
> She got her own tv ad for smackdown moving to thursday. but i need to watch it, found it on twitter.


I was thinking the same thing. Just in time for total divas


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I LOVE THIS WOMAN!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## cmase (Nov 4, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>


She is quickly becoming my favourite <3


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


>


:wall










:lenny


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


>


Rosa has a mustache or herpes :ti



RAVEN said:


> Didn't know Brie had such an amazing booty. Damn.


Fantastic body. My inspiration for going to the gym is to get a body as great as hers:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Do chips and salsa help with hangovers? 

I just smoke a lot of weed LOL.

Beautiful women everywhere.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

paige was finally added to the RAW intro. at 32 second.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>



We come from a land down under.
Where women rule and men plunder.
Because you better run.
You better taker cover.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

when will wwe do a "this is my house" shirt for Paige. They already see she sells merchandise so it would make the most sense if they are in the business of making money.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

LOL


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ZigZagging said:


> LOL
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivnWF7CLQsI


XD

Man, just put stuff like that on during Raw with these two. Just so fun to watch.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Emma stealing? What a shocker. :duck

Eva :sodone


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

i have a strong hunch Paige will be champion going into wrestlemania. I wouldn't mind another 15 min match with her and Nikki. Nikki has become one of my must watch on the roster.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige and Nikki had a great match in Main Event, just saying

Anyway


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Paige and Nikki had a great match in Main Event, just saying


Yeah it was one of the better WWE divas matches I've seen in a while. Goes to show what happens when they actually get some time.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

looks like Paige will get a mega push, i am okay for her taking a backseat for November & december. two months the wwe don't put no effort in at all. 

Paige getting a push for the road to wrestlemania. I think she'll get her wrestlemania moment at 31, if Triple H has his way.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


:enzo


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Cenawinslol :cena


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Were these posted yet? Ah, who cares.. :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Thrash™ said:


>


Good lord, have mercy!:damn


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FUCK EVA IS JUST SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Thrash™ said:


>


:ellen 


i can't even :done


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

anyone else love Paige's side skip she does. Reminds me so much of cm punk.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dunno why it's not working. REbels entrance from impact:
http://instagram.com/p/xk7ZDOQ2Qh/?utm_source=partner&utm_medium=embed&utm_campaign=video&modal=true


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paiges marshmallow tushie!!!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Some of these images are kind of creepy but that hasn't stopped me from saving them.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:sodone


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

oh my god :lel


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron is underrated!


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

paige and big e's friendship continue to slay me. 

i love how all of paige's friends are getting on total divas.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Cleavage said:


> :sodone




It would of been great if Paige also motor boated Big E!!
Great clip!! Lol!!!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Alexa looks way better now than she did before kada So hawt.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Alexa is a girl i'd wife.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Taryn, Velvet, and Brooke yum.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

This woman's beauty would drive Superman to Drink.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Lexrules said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmDGKoJVsRA
> 
> This woman's beauty would drive Superman to Drink.



Thank u thank u thank u. Ive been wanting to see that.
Ive got the man of steel...IN MY PANTS!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Even more Paige commercial stuff (backstage commentary this time). Didn't know where else to post it, figured might as well do it here..


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige and Dean stole the show in that behind the scenes, both were funny.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maxine


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THURSDAY!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> Even more Paige commercial stuff (backstage commentary this time). Didn't know where else to post it, figured might as well do it here..


Dean and Paige were the best part of behind the scenes. Them both looked really comfortable in what they were doing and were totally into their lines/promos.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

Stone Cold Steve Austin follows Paige. I think he just did too. Maybe she will be a guest on his podcast. One can dream.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


WWE struck gold with this girl.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Where can I find a girl like that? She keeps getting more gorgeous each time, has me like :zayn3


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Dean and Paige were the best part of behind the scenes. Them both looked really comfortable in what they were doing and were totally into their lines/promos.


AINT NOTHIN BUT A P-THING!!!


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

january 30th will be the night Paige gets her baby back.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


ROCK PAIGEPER SCISSORS!!!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She's looking so classy and glamorous thesedays. Even more than usual.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany










Velvet & Rosita


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

PART 1 Of a turnbuckle radio audio interview with paige.
http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2015/01/09/wwe-paige-pot-brownie-prank/

PART 2 Is coming out sometime next week. And ill post that as well.
She says somethings we already know. But damn who cares.
It still great listening to her yummy accent.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

ZigZagging said:


> january 30th will be the night Paige gets her baby back.


Why january 30th? I don't understand.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

anyone find charlotte to be very unattractive. ewww



metallon said:


> Why january 30th? I don't understand.


the royal rumble


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

The Royal Rumble is January 25th.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> anyone find charlotte to be very unattractive. ewww
> 
> 
> 
> the royal rumble


She's not a pretty girl.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

^^^ That belongs to the gif thread, but thanks anyway

Well, good way to remind me the change of day


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


>


WWE in full mode of making this girl the face of the division. Social media has been all about her lately. About time they think about the future.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


>


Not trying to be disrespectful, but Rosa really looks like a ******. Maybe that's why she's into chicks too, maybe she really is. It's just something wrong with her face.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> WWE in full mode of making this girl the face of the division. Social media has been all about her lately. About time they think about the future.


plus she is on the advertising poster for Smackdown moving to thursday, that could have easily added rollins, reigns or cena but chose Paige. 

I still believe she will recapture the divas title at Wrestlemania. Since Triple H loves her, i bet he would push to give her that first wrestlemania moment this year.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

i really want Kaitlyn to come back

:cry


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

RKO361 said:


>


meh. terrible photo of them


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany










Sexy Star


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


> Brittany
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish the WWE would sign Brittany already.:banderas


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Wasn't sure where to post this, but a rather cute photo of Paige and Swagger either at an airport or making their way to the arena popped up.










Just thought I'd share. *


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

Is anyone going to comic con in cleveland Feb 21. if you buy the VIP Ticket for 125 dollars, you will get the following with Paige. 

1. A Photo Op
2. autograph session
3. guarantee seating in the Q&A

I am going. Going to ask her to autograph my arm so I can get it tattooed.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ZigZagging said:


> Is anyone going to comic con in cleveland Feb 21. if you buy the VIP Ticket for 125 dollars, you will get the following with Paige.
> 
> 1. A Photo Op
> 2. autograph session
> ...


*Please don't do this.*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Wasn't sure where to post this, but a rather cute photo of Paige and Swagger either at an airport or making their way to the arena popped up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS MY HOUSE!!!
WE THE PEOPLE!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

ZigZagging said:


> I am going. Going to ask her to autograph my arm so I can get it tattooed.


:wow


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Please don't do this.*


why should i have her sign a shirt or something where it could wash off in a year. Having it tattooed on me, i can always tell the story bout meeting Paige. All my tattoos have a meaning, i don't have one that isn't bullshit.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

ZigZagging said:


> Is anyone going to comic con in cleveland Feb 21. if you buy the VIP Ticket for *125 dollars,* you will get the following with Paige.
> 
> 1. A Photo Op
> 2. autograph session
> ...


Holy fuck. You CAN'T be serious.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos












Legasee said:


> I wish the WWE would sign Brittany already.:banderas


So do I.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


PAIGE looks so intense!!!!:hitgirl2:hitgirl2:hitgirl2
Babies got her game face on!!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ZigZagging said:


> why should i have her sign a shirt or something where it could wash off in a year. Having it tattooed on me, i can always tell the story bout meeting Paige. All my tattoos have a meaning, i don't have one that isn't bullshit.


*Okay, but imagine if someone did the same thing for Chris Benoit.*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im a huge paige fan just as much as the next guy/gal.
But not enough to have her sig forever seared into my flesh.

Ill just stick with watching her wrestle and buying merch.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Im a huge paige fan just as much as the next guy/gal.
> But not enough to have her sig forever seared into my flesh.
> 
> Ill just stick with watching her wrestle and buying merch.


well some girl on twitter tweeted a pic of her tattoo of Paige from her SCREAM FOR ME shirt and she replied back calling it badass. 

I am sure Paige would sign my arm if i ask her too.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ZigZagging said:


> well some girl on twitter tweeted a pic of her tattoo of Paige from her SCREAM FOR ME shirt and she replied back calling it badass.
> 
> I am sure Paige would sign my arm if i ask her too.


*She probably would out of politeness, but that's a bit scary. 
*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

why2cj said:


> Rosita


Get her a saucer of milk!!!!


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

i love when Paige gets on the top rope and raises her arms. She does it better than Randy Orton.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

This thread's filling up with more creepy Paige talk again. It's bad enough when people get tattoo's of Marilyn Monroe but at least she's a cultural icon. Getting a tatt of some random fake fighter chick is just insane.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> This thread's filling up with more creepy Paige talk again. It's bad enough when people get tattoo's of Marilyn Monroe but at least she's a cultural icon. Getting a tatt of some random fake fighter chick is just insane.


Getting Paige to autograph my arm so I can get it tatted isn't the first time. I had the greenbay packer's QB Aaron Rodgers autograph my arm and had it tatted. 

I think very highly of Paige, she is an inspiration and she would probably think it is sweet. 

Like i said, I don't have no tattoos that is just some bullshit, they all have a meaning and story. The only BS Tattoo i have is my greenbay packers logo tattoo but its not really bullshit because they are my all time favorite sports team but compared to my other tats, it has no story other than being my team. 

going to have Paige sign my left arm to counter my Aaron Rodgers autograph tattoo on my right.


----------



## xxREXxx (Jan 10, 2015)

Legasee said:


> I wish the WWE would sign Brittany already.:banderas


We all do.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

so beautiful!!! the soon to be face of the division.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> Getting Paige to autograph my arm so I can get it tatted isn't the first time. I had the greenbay packer's QB Aaron Rodgers autograph my arm and had it tatted.
> 
> I think very highly of Paige, she is an inspiration and she would probably think it is sweet.
> 
> ...


Are these signatures a lest a part of sleeves, or just stand alone pieces? Bravo to you for having hero's to look up too, but getting an autograph of someone tattooed on yourself just seems like an obsessive level of fandom. I'll admit to being obsessed with Maryse but I'd never get a tatt of her.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Are these signatures a lest a part of sleeves, or just stand alone pieces? Bravo to you for having hero's to look up too, but getting an autograph of someone tattooed on yourself just seems like an obsessive level of fandom. I'll admit to being obsessed with Maryse but I'd never get a tatt of her.


i am actually working on sleeves on both my arms. Not like i am getting her face tatted on me, its going to be her autograph that i will ask her to sign on my arm. Way better than having her sign a shirt or poster.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> i am actually working on sleeves on both my arms. Not like i am getting her face tatted on me, its going to be her autograph that i will ask her to sign on my arm. Way better than having her sign a shirt or poster.


King Bunny aka frienemiesPaj4life aka ZigZagging, stop posting.

If you have no pics to post or nothing to add to a discussion then forget it. We don't need to hear for the 100th time that you think Paige is winning the divas title again. We get it. 

I'm still convinced you're either a young child or you're a troll mocking Paige marks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> King Bunny aka frienemiesPaj4life aka ZigZagging, stop posting.
> 
> If you have no pics to post or nothing to add to a discussion then forget it. We don't need to hear for the 100th time that you think Paige is winning the divas title again. We get it.
> 
> I'm still convinced you're either a young child or you're a troll mocking Paige marks.


Im actually agreeing on leo on something!!!:surprise:


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

i'll a post a picture when I get Paige to sign my arm. Already have my VIP Ticket ordered for comic con, 130 dollars out of my pocket but she is worth it.

FYI, I'm 22.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

lel, what is going on in this thread.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

why is sasha banks teaming with cameron.

gtfo.

give me a Paige & Sasha team up goddamnit


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

why2cj said:


> Rosita


bama4

also love that pic of Sasha and JoJo.

Nice to see that they're real good friends.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

ZigZagging said:


> i'll a post a picture when I get Paige to sign my arm. Already have my VIP Ticket ordered for comic con, 130 dollars out of my pocket but she is worth it.
> 
> FYI, I'm 22.



That makes it even sadder.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer & Renee


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

I love Booker T on commentary more than King. i rewatched main event with nikki vs paige. Booker said "whats her move called, the rampaige. An't nobody getting up from that when she hits it". 


paige wrestled at the mobile house show. people in attended said it was a great tag match. 










can paige and nattie wrestle all the time, they have great in ring chemistry and are two fantastic wrestlers.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe thats setting up something for 2-night.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Maybe thats setting up something for 2-night.


u hope they progress and set something up for the rumble with a title match. paige and nattie both pinned Nikki on raw and main event.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

EvaMaryse said:


> *This thread's filling up with more creepy Paige talk again. *It's bad enough when people get tattoo's of Marilyn Monroe but at least she's a cultural icon. Getting a tatt of some random fake fighter chick is just insane.


Just when it started getting back to normal again. :cry The cringe never stops with this ZigZagging guy...

Anyway....


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Big Dog said:


>


:Jordan2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Paige..Oh gurl!!!!
Rosa..Oh hurl!!!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :Jordan2


Got it off twitter, was in the latest Total Divas episode heh.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Paige:homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

^ THE FUCKING GOAT... seriously, i'm not even kidding.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> ^ THE FUCKING GOAT... seriously, i'm not even kidding.


I agree Dat Paige


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany & Mia Yim


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> I agree Dat Paige


I'm a Paige fan, but Lana is on a level of her own.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> Got it off twitter, was in the latest Total Divas episode heh.


lol I didn't check it. Might do so later I guess. Just like we thought (knew) the tights being pulled all the way down by Layla was for the show. :laugh:


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> lol I didn't check it. Might do so later I guess. Just like we thought (knew) the tights being pulled all the way down by Layla was for the show. :laugh:


In the show that was a supposed accident but then she said she got tons of new followers on twitter etc so she was thinking of another way to do it.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

paige was awesome on the preshow tonight a confrontation with the bellas. 

"see ya mary kate and ashley". HAHAHAHA

"Nattie has something that you two will never have ... My RESPECT!"


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

paige >>>>>> lana >>>>>>>>rest of the divas>>>>>>>aj lee

ohhhhhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Like Paige but damn Lana smoking hot.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> I'm a Paige fan, but Lana is on a level of her own.


And that level is beneath Paige. :wink2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

ZigZagging said:


> paige >>>>>> lana >>>>>>>>rest of the divas>>>>>>>aj lee
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Dawww!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

why2cj said:


> Lana


:datass


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

december_blue said:


>


YO TYSON'S SHIRT IS SO AWESOME WHERE CAN I BUY THIS?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ohh yeah!, dat Paige. :banderas


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

For any Paige or Bella marks that missed it.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> For any Paige or Bella marks that missed it.


Paige really owned the Bellas in this one! God, i hate how the Bellas talk their promos. So very fake!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


> Paige really owned the Bellas in this one! God, i hate how the Bellas talk their promos. So very fake!


Eh Paiges "I'm too cool for everyone else" style of talking is pretty stupid as well. So very fake...oh wait this is Prom wrestling...everything's fake. DUH. 

And LOL at the Anti-Diva making sure she's all pretty.


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Eh Paiges "I'm too cool for everyone else" style of talking is pretty stupid as well. So very fake...oh wait this is Prom wrestling...everything's fake. DUH.
> 
> And LOL at the Anti-Diva making sure she's all pretty.


:tucky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kristal


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

My paibae owned it!! And that doberman dog is so cute!!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I liked Paige before but I like her so much more on Total Divas than I do her "grown up" wrestler personae.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> And LOL at the Anti-Diva making sure she's all pretty.


What part of "Anti-Diva" means you don't use make-up?

Grasping at straws on the Paige hate with that one.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

Once again Paige's "friend" let her down. At this rate she'll be the Stone Cold Steve Austin of the divisions. Her against the world. DTA, Don't trust anybody.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Paige's gimmick is essentially the best friend of a random diva isn't it?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^^^.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Cameron pretty much stealing Tyler Breeze's gimmick :no:


----------



## Paige_fan (Jan 13, 2015)

Paige doesn't need no friends. 
Just let her be for the female Ambrose.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

The divas title i think is the only friend she needs.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

aige

NO NEW FRIENDS NO NEW FRIENDS

:drake1


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> ^^^^.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3us6zr5IdAs


This is the Anti-Diva I have been waiting for. And for all those people saying she's a heel or just a face, she isn't. She is an anti-diva babyface. That means she is kinda like a tweener just like in NXT. This is great. I'm so proud of Paige because she has come so far since she debuted. The way she acted in this video looked so real. 

Maybe we will get Paige vs Tyson Kidd next monday night on RAW. Paige would win because is Kidd really that hard to beat.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> What part of "Anti-Diva" means you don't use make-up?
> 
> Grasping at straws on the Paige hate with that one.


Well the typical Diva is all about their looks, so surely an Anti-Diva would be less so about her looks. But Paige seems to care about her appearance and flaunting her body more than most. There's nothing wrong with that but when Paige's fans treat her like she's so different and an anti-Diva its funny.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Well the typical Diva is all about their looks, so surely an Anti-Diva would be less so about her looks. But Paige seems to care about her appearance and flaunting her body more than most. There's nothing wrong with that but when Paige's fans treat her like she's so different and an anti-Diva its funny.


but its okay for AJ to wear makeup as well. Paige also wore heavy lipstick for NXT ArRival.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Back to back posts with Lana and Brittany = bama :banderas :durant3 bama4 done as it gets.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Well the typical Diva is all about their looks, so surely an Anti-Diva would be less so about her looks. But Paige seems to care about her appearance and flaunting her body more than most. There's nothing wrong with that but when Paige's fans treat her like she's so different and an anti-Diva its funny.


Again, I don't see how "Anti-Diva" means you don't care about your appearance. You're holding her to a standard that's of your own invention.

Don't be so bothered about "Paige's fans". Is it really that big of a deal? They aren't any different in their fandom than you are in yours. We're all allowed to like different things.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Well the typical Diva is all about their looks, so surely an Anti-Diva would be less so about her looks. But Paige seems to care about her appearance and flaunting her body more than most. There's nothing wrong with that but when Paige's fans treat her like she's so different and an anti-Diva its funny.


Just being the typical divas is all about looks, doesn't have to do with Make Up, for example the typical diva uses lighter colors, an anti-diva would obviously use darker lipstick and etc.

Some divas probably don't even wear make-up, according to that an Anti-Diva would wear make up. it's not about make up or no make up.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

NXTisNow said:


> but its okay for AJ to wear makeup as well. Paige also wore heavy lipstick for NXT ArRival.





Zeroapoc said:


> Again, I don't see how "Anti-Diva" means you don't care about your appearance. You're holding her to a standard that's of your own invention.
> 
> Don't be so bothered about "Paige's fans". Is it really that big of a deal? They aren't any different in their fandom than you are in yours. We're all allowed to like different things.





RLStern said:


> Just being the typical divas is all about looks, doesn't have to do with Make Up, for example the typical diva uses lighter colors, an anti-diva would obviously use darker lipstick and etc.
> 
> Some divas probably don't even wear make-up, according to that an Anti-Diva would wear make up. it's not about make up or no make up.


No issues with wearing makeup or whatever, its just funny that people make such a big deal about Paige being so different when in reality she's exactly the same as all the other Diva's.



Morrison17 said:


>


Damn, both looking amazing!.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Not sure if anyone remembers her, but this is Rosie Lottalove, a former TNA knockout who is famous for injuring Daffney back in 2010. Well that was her then, and this is her now:


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


>


I had to save that image.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


>


Paige looks AMAZING kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Phillips, you lucky bastard


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Paige looks AMAZING kada


AM-PAIGEZING!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Found this cute interview.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Found this cute interview.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVZs-A2eJso


Nice interview, she seems fun to hang out with.

Terrible camera work though, all the in- and out-zooming.. I thought I was watching a TNA show.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah. That was the only 1 drawback to the interview.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> No issues with wearing makeup or whatever, its just funny that people make such a big deal about Paige being so different when in reality she's exactly the same as all the other Diva's.


Her gimmick in NXT was the anti-diva which is probably why people still call Paige that.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Natty looks more and more like a Pigeon as days go by.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Her gimmick in NXT was the anti-diva which is probably why people still call Paige that.


Didn't she say in an interview that she's slowly bringing back the anti-diva gimmick?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


Holy fuck that is awesome!!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


Wow that is badass looking.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Dont worry. Hes just a new friend. I know pics like this of her
makes me nervous as well.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Dont worry. Hes just a new friend. I know pics like this of her
> makes me nervous as well.


Please tell me this some sort of performance art and you aren't really this daft.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Dont worry. Hes just a new friend. I know pics like this of her
> makes me nervous as well.


Those boots + jeans bama4


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Please tell me this some sort of performance art and you aren't really this daft.


The former.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Dont worry. Hes just a new friend. I know pics like this of her
> makes me nervous as well.


Why this makes you nervous? It's not like any of us has a chance with her. Besides she has so many of this kind of pictures that either she is a slut (don't know how many "boyfriends" she has had according to her IG pics and the stupid comments there) or she is a very friendly girl, which seems to be the case.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Kaitlyn BITW. kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Dont worry. Hes just a new friend. I know pics like this of her
> makes me nervous as well.


Erm...why would a picture of a girl you dont know hanging out with a guy you dont know make you nervous?


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Dont worry. Hes just a new friend. I know pics like this of her
> makes me nervous as well.


Nervous about what? 

If you're afraid it'll effect your chances of being with her you should stop worrying. It won't. They remain at 0. Just like everyone else here.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

U guys know/knew i was joking...Dont u.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> U know/knew i was joking...Dont u.


kay2


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> U guys know/knew i was joking...Dont u.


How can anyone tell that on a message board?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> U guys know/knew i was joking...Dont u.


You've mellowed out a lot compared to when you first got here with the idolisation and whatnot... but no, I didn't :duck


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Whats wrong with being self deprecating? And poking fun of my previous tropes.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Nothing Regent, you simply haven't distanced yourself from it far enough for others to reasonably asume that that's infact what you're doing


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I understand that. Posting here on the forums can be a slippery slope.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Regent Alien. said:


> U guys know/knew i was joking...Dont u.


lol it's because of how you were posting in the beginning. There's a lot of those types a of posts like that around. It's no biggie.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Charlotte :trips5

I think she's criminally underrated in the looks department myself, but that may just be me.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Renee :trips8


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Renee's new haircut is kada kada


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

She looks cute.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know what it is about Charlotte, sometimes I found her a bit manly and others I found her really hot, is weird.

I'm not liking Renee's new hair, makes her look older.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I don't know what it is about Charlotte, sometimes I found her a bit manly and others I found her really hot, is weird.
> 
> I'm not liking Renee's new hair, makes her look older.


She will grow it back out.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

More Charlotte


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


>


Drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

paige from her early days in wrestling.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Umm those pictures of her are when she was underage and probably shouldn't be posted here.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And that's why aige is GOAT in the making and why she is my favourite


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

Paige vs Nikki at the rumble? very possible now.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

NXTisNow said:


> Paige vs Nikki at the rumble? very possible now.


How many alt accounts do you have?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Renee :trips8


hnnnnnnnnnnng


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

NXTisNow said:


> Paige vs Nikki at the rumble? very possible now.


Its a triple threat match Nikki vs Nattie vs Paige


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

NXTisNow said:


> Paige vs Nikki at the rumble? very possible now.


ATTTTTTAAA GURL!!! Would of been better if it were a punch instead!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Umm those pictures of her are when she was underage and probably shouldn't be posted here.


This post really has me confused. The pictures aren't porn. Or suggestive. Or in any other way inappropriate. I'm not at all sure what your point is.

I'm pretty sure there's nothing illegal about a picture of a girl under 18 simply existing.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

edit


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

easy, dude. He was just stating that because the rules state pics of the chicks 18 or older. Whether it gets deleted or not isn't his problem. He was just mentioning it to the member to look out.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

PART 2. Of the paige interview i posted here last week.
http://denver.cbslocal.com/2015/01/16/wwe-prankster-paige-talks-about-emotional-divas-moment/


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> easy, dude. He was just stating that because the rules state pics of the chicks 18 or older. Whether it gets deleted or not isn't his problem. He was just mentioning it to the member to look out.


Well that's a silly rule. How is that in any way some kind of harmful picture? I mean would a young Dolph Ziggler pic be a no-no as well? It just seems strange to me that a perfectly normal picture is somehow against the rules. What's the logic behind that? Does anyone really not understand the difference between kiddie porn and... a fucking picture?

I guess I shouldn't have taken it out on him. But that's just fucking stupid.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Zeroapoc said:


> Well that's a silly rule. How is that in any way some kind of harmful picture? I mean would a young Dolph Ziggler pic be a no-no as well? It just seems strange to me that a perfectly normal picture is somehow against the rules. What's the logic behind that? Does anyone really not understand the difference between kiddie porn and... a fucking picture?
> 
> I guess I shouldn't have taken it out on him. But that's just fucking stupid.


Well in a section where most of the posts are us enjoying the eye candy, it's not completely illogical. If a Young Dolph was posted in the WWE section, it would probably have some back story behind the post, or posted in the funny pics thread, just like any other star I would assume.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

That picture has a back story as well. It's a picture of her early wrestling days. I don't agree with the mindset that every picture of a female is meant to be taken in a sexual manner. If someone's thoughts go there upon seeing an image of an under 18 girl in everyday life then that just says something about them.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Acoustic awesomeness!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> This post really has me confused. The pictures aren't porn. Or suggestive. Or in any other way inappropriate. I'm not at all sure what your point is.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's nothing illegal about a picture of a girl under 18 simply existing.





swagger_ROCKS said:


> easy, dude. He was just stating that because the rules state pics of the chicks 18 or older. Whether it gets deleted or not isn't his problem. He was just mentioning it to the member to look out.


What swagger said, I was merely going by the fact that since the rules state the pictures of the chicks here have to be of them 18 or older, and the fact that this is mainly a sexualized/beauty related thread, that I wasn't sure if it was appropriate to post them here because it might violate the rules; and I was just telling the guy who posted them that.

Nothing major really.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maxine


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

does anyone think Paige should bring this attire back?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rebel


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa really looks like a princess there ^^^


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Alexa :zayn3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Fly Taryn fly.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

part two interview with paige

http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2015/01/16/wwe-prankster-paige-talks-about-emotional-divas-moment/


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NXTisNow said:


> part two interview with paige
> 
> http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2015/01/16/wwe-prankster-paige-talks-about-emotional-divas-moment/


She confirmed shes on the card for the rumble.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> She confirmed shes on the card for the rumble.


i probably missed it but when did shesaythat


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NXTisNow said:


> i probably missed it but when did shesaythat


The very end he ask if we can expect to see her at the rumble and she said shell be there.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige at the rumble!!!!!:mark::mark::mark:

And ive already posted that interview.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

i rather have Paige be apart of the big PPVs like the rumble, mania, summerslam and Survivor Series than C grade PPVS like TLC. 

3 down and 1 to go.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htRmyEUPmjk


Hasn't been a Diva with that much charisma in a long time.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

Why wasn't this on smackdown? fuck that wwe app. 

I think Nattie will turn on Paige just because she hates tyson kidd. But this was a nice promo. 

"we both have something in common. We both hate the usos. Wait no. What their names? mary kate & ashley? Tia and Tamera? Help me out, what their names? Bellas. BELLAS. NAILED it". Lol






Paige would excel so much in the attitude era, bringing more of her to the role and not just the scripted stuff wwe does. That was the attitude era basically.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Hasn't been a Diva with that much charisma in a long time.


Really? I mean she has charisma but there been others after her who has.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Really? I mean she has charisma but there been others after her who has.


None that I've seen.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Of couse but let see Mickie James, AJ Lee, Paige.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

oldie but still goodie. 

FLAWLESS HUMAN BEING. Not only that she is even more flawless cause she is a fan of the best band of all time, AC/DC. like is there anyone who dislikes them, i think not


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

NXTisNow said:


> Why wasn't this on smackdown? fuck that wwe app.
> 
> I think Nattie will turn on Paige just because she hates tyson kidd. But this was a nice promo.
> 
> ...


Lord natties line and promo delivery is so wooden!!! No life in it at all.
And paige came in and was so smooth and had flow and rhythm.

Groot from guardians of the galaxy has more personality than nattie.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

NXTisNow said:


> oldie but still goodie.
> 
> FLAWLESS HUMAN BEING. Not only that she is even more flawless cause she is a fan of the best band of all time, AC/DC. like is there* anyone* who dislikes them, i think not


I dislike them, their songs don't entertain me. my preference, not everyone's going to agree with you.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

AC/DC makes anything cooler. I love the entire film.
And side note. How i got my forum name is from the movie battleship.
The alien race in the film are called Regents.





The uss missouri battling the alien mothership is the best part
of the film.


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

emma and paige = cuteness overload.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

bama4


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

That final Paige pic bama4


Brittany kada


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

No surprise a lot of diva stories and promos are off live tv

here's a few more





















IDK how Nikki made this post match come off serious. Anyone else I'm staring at their costume and the face paint but she managed to put over her feud, the win, the battle royal, and the next story. 







I think the divas are being paid dust, they deserve more screen time, their personality is out shinning the male roster. :fact


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^^^Yawn of the dead.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

I guess fumbling lines and acting like a dork that makes fun of twins that don't look similar is more exciting. 

Even though we know that is recycled material that the writing team gave AJ in 2013 *coughs* overrated.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Fumbling boi you mumbling!!!? Master-ps promos flow the lava
and perk like java. So full of life sharp as a knife. Shes got that knack
and pins-em like a tack.

Straight out of norwich and buck wild. Bellas losing heat.
They be born to be mild.

Bellas aint got nothing on my pale skin gangsta of love!!
CHYEAH!!!!


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

God bless golly ole' England marks.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im an american.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

sure you are.:smile2:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Born in america. In fort wayne indiana to be exact.
As much as i like things about england. I couldnt live there. Ive heard the food sucks.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Bro you act suspect here with the marking. 

I posted 3 different divas giving good promos.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

If you loved it. Then by all means have at it and eat it up.
You have all the right in the world 2.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> If you loved it. Then by all means have at it and eat it up.
> You have all the right in the world 2.


the difference with it is neither of the girls made a similar promo each one has a different personality. 

Nikki - can go serious woman, high school diva and vain all about me PR 

Alicia - showed fringe crazy better than a certain chick that's on vacation

Brie - showed serious side chick girl. Think of her as the ally bff to the girl that runs the school hallways 

That's what I'm trying to point out. You act like no one else did anything. And it's not just this thread, there are others in which even your own fan base called you out on it. 

If you want to know why I didn't like the certain promo from a certain someone. Is because anyone else does it we say what we're thinking, which is WTF is that about. And all I got from it was a plug in to Total Divas. They have her act sarcastic which her camera presence isn't good, she overdoes it to the point you don't buy this person being real. But that's if anyone else does that promo. And that's my thoughts on the execution of it. 

Yet you brought up the yawn on girls that were actually getting over their characters, drawing attention to their character and their story's place.

Not saying the other didn't, but it wasn't to my taste real. You can tell it was scripted, it was awkward but they played it off cute. Only my opinion. Meanwhile that's not to discredit that the WWE pays these girls in dust and they deserve to have their promo air because it gets fans more invested in their stories.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

why2cj said:


> Rosita


I'd motor boat her butthole


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> ^^^^Yawn of the dead.


This is the kind of thing that rubs people the wrong way. and puts people off of Paige and her crazy fans.

You endlessly post about Paige and how much you love, adore, respect, worry about, her. Posting every pic and video she's ever in, going on about how nice she is, how concerned you are when she's photographed with a guy, etc.

Then someone posts a pro Nikki and Alicia post, and that's your response. god forbid there be some discussion that isn't about Paige in this thread.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Velvet


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> This is the kind of thing that rubs people the wrong way. and puts people off of Paige and her crazy fans.
> 
> You endlessly post about Paige and how much you love, adore, respect, worry about, her. Posting every pic and video she's ever in, going on about how nice she is, how concerned you are when she's photographed with a guy, etc.
> 
> Then someone posts a pro Nikki and Alicia post, and that's your response. god forbid there be some discussion that isn't about Paige in this thread.


Im all for commenting or discussing other divas. A week or so someone posted a pic of summer rae and i commented on how great she looked in-the-pic.

And a few pics of other divas [Ones not of paige] have gotten likes by me. 
So post what u want etc. And if 1 not of paige and i happen to like the pic ill give it a like and nice comment or 2.

We can post or say what we want[Within reason]. We can give positive or mildly negative comments on posts. As long as we keep the comments towards the posts and not the posters themselves and start attacking each other.

Then going out of our way to making it personal and hurtful.
At that point do we start crossing that thin line. My comments are just friendly sarcasm and nothing more.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> . My comments are just friendly sarcasm and nothing more.


Bro you went as far as to make a thread about how nobody wanted to see Nikki vs Brie. That literally happened. It wasn't sarcasm. It's marking to a point you're bordering into the psycho nut fan that people warn the superstars about.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Paige fangirls plz ut no one wants to look at the nonsense you post.



december_blue said:


> Lana


:tucky


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> Bro you went as far as to make a thread about how nobody wanted to see Nikki vs Brie. That literally happened. It wasn't sarcasm. It's marking to a point you're bordering into the psycho nut fan that people warn the superstars about.


There are posters that have wished actual death upon the bellas.
And shit of that ilk. That is [True]psycho territory. Its people like him/her you have to worry about. Me im as harmless as a church mouse.

Expressing opinions is what forums are for. And expressing through agreements and disagreements. That is there basic design.

I posted that i thought there was zero interest in seeing the bellas fight again. I was [I admit] wrong and few forum members did want to see it. And there were some that agreed with me.

I made my post. Laid out my opinions. Others came in and gave their thoughts and extended onto it. And basically fit the protocols of forums & message boards. And nobody feelings were hurt.

And nobody got hostile. No harm was done. Now lets get back to posting diva pics etc..


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Her eyes are like crystals.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That Melissa Santos chick is hella fine. She can speak Spanish? I saw one vid where she was about to.

Naomi is just...bama4


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:wall

She's absolutely stunning.. and she's dangerously close to becoming my new favorite diva. :banderas


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

edit


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Dude thats a great way to get yourself banned.
So dont poke the badger.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>



My girl Bliss, pretty as ever :banderas


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

edit


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Still i wouldnt risk it. Hes said and posted things that before.
And people still continue to post paige stuff. And nothing happened.

Still again. Its not worth the risk.


----------



## AJSucksPaigeRules (Jan 17, 2015)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


i love Alexa Bliss. She'll be a nice team with Paige. Nice contrast with them. Paige could take Alexa under her wing.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

AJSucksPaigeRules said:


> i love Alexa Bliss. She'll be a nice team with Paige. Nice contrast with them. Paige could take Alexa under her wing.


Join date: January 2015
Username: AJSucksPaigeRules

Welcome back whoever the fuck you were, before you got banned for the 10th time. :ti


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^Look the re-join-re-join-re-join re-joiner!!!
How many forum names do u go under now?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>




:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## NXTisNow (Oct 29, 2014)

Paige has confirmed in a new interview She will be tagging with AJ on Feb 6th

Paige, who will team with AJ Lee against Alicia Fox and Layla on Feb. 6, says she's looking forward to coming to Charleston.

http://www.postandcourier.com/articl...PC20/150119375

so sounds like the friendship between Nattie and Paige won't last. This is also a RAW live event.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Edit: just noticed that two users on the last few pages were humbled. Finally.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Beautiful.



The Regent Alien. said:


> Im all for commenting or discussing other divas. A week or so someone posted a pic of summer rae and i commented on how great she looked in-the-pic.
> 
> And a few pics of other divas [Ones not of paige] have gotten likes by me.
> So post what u want etc. And if 1 not of paige and i happen to like the pic ill give it a like and nice comment or 2.
> ...


That all sounds good, but again you're endlessly going on about Paige, then post your dismissive comment when someone post something that has little to do with Paige and features two Divas you clearly dislike to a large degree.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Emma :lenny


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Emma responds directly to fans if you send her a message through her new website. I exchanged a few messages with her last month.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The Corre said:


> Emma :lenny


I love these 2.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> That all sounds good, but again you're endlessly going on about Paige, then post your dismissive comment when someone post something that has little to do with Paige and features two Divas you clearly dislike to a large degree.


Im allowed to voice my opinion on a post. And if you or someone else posted what i posted on a paige [Or non paige post]. You are also afforded those
same rights.

Its not like what i posted was the end of the world.
Theres been plenty worse posted about the bellas. Which makes
my yawn of the dead post seem downright laughable.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just gonna leave these here


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Just gonna leave these here



:bosh2:bosh2:bosh2!!!!!!!

Pardon me whilst i faint!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mandy Leon


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Paige wearing red again. Of all of her looks. The red look i love the best.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Watch After TD on Youtube and let me be honest Lana looks so much better with her hair loose and little makeup.

Btw the 3 of them :zayn3


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

You're seeing that right. Whenever Alexa is lounging around, she does so in a cape.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> There are posters that have wished actual death upon the bellas.
> And shit of that ilk. That is [True]psycho territory. Its people like him/her you have to worry about. Me im as harmless as a church mouse.
> 
> Expressing opinions is what forums are for. And expressing through agreements and disagreements. That is there basic design.
> ...


So you aspire to continue that trend in a lighter cheeky way?

Yes expressing opinion is what forums are about. But your thread was posted as a fact thread to sway opinion in your favorite's favor. 

So other posters have been telling you that you are doing that, yet you don't attempt to try and understand what was wrong with your thread or most of your posts? I look at the label of this thread here. And it saids, "Womens Wrestling Discussion". But when ever someone posts anything about another diva who isn't the one you clearly make your posting life about, you get dismissive, insulting and at times rude. And it happens a lot and posters either

A. call you out on it
B. get in arguments with you about it
C. ignore you 
D. end up forced to change topics in a thread

Bro I read that thread. People were freaking talking directly to you. I'm not saying you have a problem, we are all marks in a way. But respect someone's preference when it's not your own. This is not a 24/7 about one person thread.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Looks like she really did hurt her leg last night...

Nice shot though kada

Edit: thought she wrestled tonight but I was mistaken.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> So you aspire to continue that trend in a lighter cheeky way?
> 
> Yes expressing opinion is what forums are about. But your thread was posted as a fact thread to sway opinion in your favorite's favor.
> 
> ...


Dude you are making title waves out of water droplets. And you seem to have me mixed-up with other posters that have done the exact same thing [Or worse].Therefore pinning the whole damn thing on me.

And the people that were talking to me could be counted all on just 1 hand. 
Its not i got deluged/flooded with angry forum posters. Marching towards my castle like angry villagers wanting to take down/torch the so-called monster inside.

And the majority of them have just moved along and are doing their own thing. And ive got zero beefs with them. This is meant as no insult.
But its seems mostly you have a bug up your butt on this.

And speaking of moving along. Thats just the 1 thing i would love 2 do.
As im trying to move forward u seem to want to pull me back into it.
No im not going there.

Whats done is done and i cant erase the past.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

The Regent Alien fine. Moving on. 

Leonarado Spanky, she ain't wrestle. According to reports Brie wrestled for her and the title was on the line. 

This smells like a work. Maybe she is hurt but not severe. I don't get why she'd have ring attire on if she were legit hurt with a grade anything hamstring issue.

Seems like Summer Rae is back to being heel. Emma and Naomi teamed up with you know in the other show.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> The Regent Alien fine. Moving on.
> 
> Leonarado Spanky, she ain't wrestle. According to reports Brie wrestled for her and the title was on the line.
> 
> ...


Oops. Just assumed since she was wearing her ring gear. I was looking forward to seeing her defend the title at Royal Rumble (without AJ involved this time) since the match options looked pretty good, so I hope this doesn't affect whatever they have planned. 

If it's something minor that she can work through maybe they'd make a tag match at Rumble and let Brie do most of the work for her team.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Oops. Just assumed since she was wearing her ring gear. I was looking forward to seeing her defend the title at Royal Rumble (without AJ involved this time) since the match options looked pretty good, so I hope this doesn't affect whatever they have planned.
> 
> If it's something minor that she can work through maybe they'd make a tag match at Rumble and let Brie do most of the work for her team.


They probably do a tag match but when AJ comes back where does Nattie fit? Its been obvious for months and said by Paiges own mouth basically that Paige and AJ will team to face the Bellas. But now we have Nattie involved.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Oops. Just assumed since she was wearing her ring gear. I was looking forward to seeing her defend the title at Royal Rumble (without AJ involved this time) since the match options looked pretty good, so I hope this doesn't affect whatever they have planned.
> 
> If it's something minor that she can work through maybe they'd make a tag match at Rumble and let Brie do most of the work for her team.


Could be that. But it still doesn't answer why put her in her ring attire if she's hurt last night. You know. I'm hamstrings are minor to serious, taking off protective bandages doesn't make sense to me. She would have removed and replaced it 4 times in the last 2 days. It makes me question is this a work?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kronke said:


> You're seeing that right. Whenever Alexa is lounging around, she does so in a cape.


really cute pic of her.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Kronke said:


> You're seeing that right. Whenever Alexa is lounging around, she does so in a cape.



I love this woman so much


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^Eat your heart-out helen slater.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> Could be that. But it still doesn't answer why put her in her ring attire if she's hurt last night. You know. I'm hamstrings are minor to serious, taking off protective bandages doesn't make sense to me. She would have removed and replaced it 4 times in the last 2 days. It makes me question is this a work?


She got injured on Saturday night; most people on twitter say she couldn't lift Natalya for a Rack attack (that's where she strained her hamstring) so did a Bella buster instead. And she walked back in pain. It isn't a work unless it's a REALLY well thought out/subtle one relying on people knowing what goes on in house shows, Nikki is just legit injured it seems. How serious, I dunno, but eith strains you are looking at at leasr 3 weeks.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Caffore said:


> She got injured on Saturday night; most people on twitter say she couldn't lift Natalya for a Rack attack (that's where she strained her hamstring) so did a Bella buster instead. And she walked back in pain. It isn't a work unless it's a REALLY well thought out/subtle one relying on people knowing what goes on in house shows, Nikki is just legit injured it seems. How serious, I dunno, but eith strains you are looking at at leasr 3 weeks.


She got Natalya over, her hamstring gave out and she was said not to be putting a lot of weight on it. And put her in the Rack Attack to finish. 

Tonight they unbandaged, rebandanged and put her in wrestling gear. IDK why though if she was legit hurt.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Seriously sucky timing for Nikki if it's anything even remotely long term-ish. They can use fuckery to keep the title on her during the Rumble but if it lasts (well) beyond the Rumble they might have to jump to plan B, whatever that may be. 

For what it's worth I hope she recovers soon..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:creepyshaq


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Lana on the post Divas show was fan fucking tastic. I love the way she stays in character :banderas


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Bearodactyl said:


> Lana on the post Divas show was fan fucking tastic. I love the way she stays in character :banderas


Agreed, love her. And I like Summer Rae more after watching her on it.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Stumbled across that "post TD" video on youtube and as much as I hate the show I had to watch because:

- Renee in a short skirt
- Lana in a short skirt
- Summer in a short skirt

bama4

Also, Lana in character, but who cares at this point.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> She got Natalya over, her hamstring gave out and she was said not to be putting a lot of weight on it. And put her in the Rack Attack to finish.
> 
> Tonight they unbandaged, rebandanged and put her in wrestling gear. IDK why though if she was legit hurt.


No she couldn't put her up. Near enough every description of the Saturday match (bar the Wrestleinc one) say's Nikki finished with a Bella Buster because she couldn't lift Natalya up because of her leg. 

And given what she wears, who's to say they unbandaged her; she can easily put those shorts on. Could have also been standard change of dressing.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bearodactyl said:


> Lana on the post Divas show was fan fucking tastic. I love the way she stays in character :banderas


Agree, I like her more with less makeup too, the makeup she usually weara make her look older, but in after TD was fantastic.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>




:bryanlol:bryanlol:bryanlol


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Caffore said:


> No she couldn't put her up. Near enough every description of the Saturday match (bar the Wrestleinc one) say's Nikki finished with a Bella Buster because she couldn't lift Natalya up because of her leg.
> 
> And given what she wears, who's to say they unbandaged her; she can easily put those shorts on. Could have also been standard change of dressing.


she got her up and her hammy strained 










they bandaged her after, they always do. She then went home to her hotel, came back, unbandaged it, put her ring attire over, and rebandanged. If it serious IMO, unbandaging then rebandaging is pretty stupid. So it leads me to question how serious it is.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

K4L318 said:


> she got her up and her hammy strained
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what you're saying, but bandages get re-applied for tons of different and legit reasons. Doing it "just cause" is stupid, but unless you know something I don't then that's simply an assumption :waffle


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Bearodactyl said:


> I see what you're saying, but bandages get re-applied for tons of different and legit reasons. Doing it "just cause" is stupid, but unless you know something I don't then that's simply an assumption :waffle


I know that because I watched plenty of hamstring injuries. Once it's taped you rarely see it re-bandaged. You're fucking with 3 certain muscles there. 3 key muscles.

Edit: seeing they have her in her ring attire, it's not serious. Seeing she walked to the ring and up the steps and stayed ringside even entered the ring it shouldn't be that serious. The lucky thing for her is she is an athlete ex. soccer player so her healing time should be above average.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Using Eva's makeup artist :blessed:


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*goes to fap*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Using Eva's makeup artist :blessed:


The entire Total Divas cast does.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

TIL


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


Probably the best Paige headshot I've seen


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

K4L318 said:


> I know that because I watched plenty of hamstring injuries. Once it's taped you rarely see it re-bandaged. You're fucking with 3 certain muscles there. 3 key muscles.
> 
> Edit: seeing they have her in her ring attire, it's not serious.* Seeing she walked to the ring and up the steps and stayed ringside even entered the ring it shouldn't be that serious.* The lucky thing for her is she is an athlete ex. soccer player so her healing time should be above average.


We agree on the bolded part. Her being out there, even when it's in the bandage is a good sign. 

I'm just worried that the Rumble match (I'm sure she'll have one) will come too soon for her. Meaning she'll either try to protect it possibly leading to a below par match OR she'll overdo it not wanting to underperform and pulls it for real. Last thing she wants is making it worse. 

If they don't want to risk any possible RtWM Divas storyline they might have her planned to be in, I think they should consider doing a #1 contenders match at the Rumble (or something like that) to keep her out of the ring with an excuse. Give her some extra time to heal. 

All depends on how bad it is really. But her being out there does kinda steer us to thinking it's not THAT bad. I guess we'll see in a few hours I suppose :waffle


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Probably the best Paige headshot I've seen


She is so insanely striking!!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> She is so insanely striking!!!!


She has looked a lot hotter to me lately. It may just be the makeup, but I think she's finally shed all of the baby fat from her chin/neck area.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

why2cj said:


>


Lana makes them both look like 5's, that's how insanely hot Lana is. GOAT.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

_- While WWE Divas Champion Nikki Bella is suffering from a left hamstring injury, she has been cleared to wrestle._

And AJ Lee is backstage at Raw.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

december_blue said:


>


WHO IS THIS SEX PUPPET???

:trips5


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

New NXT diva.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Leon Knuckles said:


> WHO IS THIS SEX PUPPET???
> 
> :trips5


Zahra Schreiber from NXT.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Zahra Schreiber from NXT.


I want to make babies with her. :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

Notes: Right before Chris Jericho came out, we decided to try and meet some wrestlers because we were pretty bored at this point in the show. We tried taking an elevator all the way down, and we were taken down to the level right behind the entrance where we could see a few Divas, Rusev (who gave us a nod), and Bray Wyatt, but the man wouldn't let us out when he confirmed we didn't actually park there.

Oh well, we tried but when we were taken back up we noticed there was a staircase next to the elevator so we decided to try that. The staircase actually took us all the way down to that floor where the wrestlers were, and they had absolutely no security guarding the doors. I'm not recommending that anyone actually does this because I assume you could get in trouble, but we had a few beers and felt it was now or never so we walked through the doors acting like we were looking for our car.

They had staff at the entrance to the elevator and the immediately asked us what we were doing and remembered they just saw us in there, but before security could escort us out Alicia Fox came up to us and took pictures with us on her phone, and ours, then asked Paige to come over for pictures as well. Once we got a few pictures with them, security escorted us out of the building and we weren't allowed back in but it was so worth it.

It's worth noting how kind Fox and Paige were considering the situation, and that made up for the lackluster show WWE put on last night. I am a bit bummed out we missed Jericho vs. Cesaro, and Wyatt vs. Ambrose but going backstage was a moment I'll never forget. Once again, I do not recommend doing this as I'm sure they could ban you from the venue or even worse, but the Toyota Center staff was surprisingly being nice while escorting us out which made me think this may happen often. And another big shout out to Alicia Fox and Paige for being kind and taking pictures with us!

http://prowrestling.net/article.php...sev-vs.-Roman-Reigns-for-the-U.S.-Title-40545

this was nice of Paige and Alicia Foxx.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/B70U4ORIgAApXhn.mp4
Paiges sweet ASS dropkick!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

_Gionna Daddio_


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


>


I want that NXT jacket.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Summer rae!!!!!!:lenny


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany & Mia Yim


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rebel practising her entrance

http://instagram.com/p/yH290eK46-/


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ivelisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

All Red Everything


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


> Rebel practising her entrance
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/yH290eK46-/


:banderas all that bouncing up and down.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/557871190128480257
She even likes Kenny Omega :zayn3


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Elektra, Kimona, Tammy Lynn Sytch & Francine from ECW.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kaitlyn :homer


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

ECW women are the epitome of weird boner fuel.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Kristal


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

MillionDollarProns said:


> ECW women are the epitome of weird boner fuel.


Beulah was the best for a reason.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Old school Mickie James


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mia Yim


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

why2cj said:


> Mia Yim


Gross.

How did you win best WoW Poster? :evil


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Gross.
> 
> How did you win best WoW Poster? :evil


:crying:

I don't actually know :draper2


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Oh Mickie, dat ass!:bow


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


>


One of the hottest pics i've ever seen! Gave me a boner in only a few seconds! What a body!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

SoCal Val


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

AJ Lee








Emma








Nikki Bella
















Brie Bella
















Natalya








Paige
























Naomi
















Summer Rae








Alicia Fox








Eva Marie








Cameron








Rosa Mendes








Layla


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

God bries got some boney arms!!!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


I ain't paying attention to arms.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

An uber cute gif/pic of paige. Try looking at it and not
have a creamy sensation in your heart!!!
https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/B7D30L0CYAENTBa.mp4


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Who's the girl in the second pic with Lana?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

RAVEN said:


> Who's the girl in the second pic with Lana?












Rene Lovit


----------



## cmase (Nov 4, 2014)

What the fuck is a 'creamy sensation in your heart'? My god there are some weird cunts on here.

Aaaanyhow, let's look at these mammaries:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Hmm, Lana working with Eva's make up artist. Could this be a sign of a new addition to the Total Divas cast?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Lana the GOAT


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany












december_blue said:


> Hmm, Lana working with Eva's make up artist. Could this be a sign of a new addition to the Total Divas cast?


I wish.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

cmase said:


> What the fuck is a 'creamy sensation in your heart'? My god there are some weird cunts on here.
> 
> Aaaanyhow, let's look at these mammaries:


Who is that?


----------



## cmase (Nov 4, 2014)

Freeway.86 said:


> Who is that?


Mickie James outside a WWE house show a few years back.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

cmase said:


> Mickie James outside a WWE house show a few years back.


Thanks. She always had wonderful boobs!


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


>





Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>





why2cj said:


> Brittany





Morrison17 said:


>





december_blue said:


>


I've been gone for so long. Quality stuff guys :ti2


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

why2cj said:


> Lana


Real dolled up here. :lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Renee looked real cute on the latest ep. Liked the ending when she was getting all giddy about JBL describing a good female co host.








lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maxine


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

Wrestling legend, the bad guy Scott Hall is a fan of Paige and calls her the the top diva. 

Must feel great for her to get respect from legends like Hall.

https://twitter.com/SCOTTHALLNWO/status/558511005810978817


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:zayn3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nikki & Brie


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> :zayn3


i never thought i would envy a clown, but there you go .. this is what the world has come to


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Becky Lynch pls


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Becky Lynch :watson


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Rosita damn.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

SamiZaynFan said:


> Wrestling legend, the bad guy Scott Hall is a fan of Paige and calls her the the top diva.
> 
> Must feel great for her to get respect from legends like Hall.
> 
> https://twitter.com/SCOTTHALLNWO/status/558511005810978817


paijfrienemies4life, zigzagging. ut

Stop rejoining.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^I thought exactly the same thing. Im a paige fan myself.
But hes like a fly that wont stop flying and getting all up in your face.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*WWE Diva Injured*

WWE Diva Layla underwent surgery for an unknown injury earlier this week. Layla hasn't wrestled since the November 25th WWE Main Event, a loss to Natalya. 

Source: PWInsider


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Diva Injured*

Velvet












Wwe_Rules32 said:


> WWE Diva Layla underwent surgery for an unknown injury earlier this week. Layla hasn't wrestled since the November 25th WWE Main Event, a loss to Natalya.
> 
> Source: PWInsider


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1553929-layla-injured.html


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Sad Velvet gone from TNA


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Madison


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Bo$$


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


> Melissa Santos


She's gorgeous. :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

why2cj said:


> Rosita


La :zayn3



why2cj said:


> Melissa Santos


Ti :trips5



why2cj said:


> Rosita


Nas :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige & summer rae!!!!homer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany & Mia Yim


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige bae i love u baby!!!! But even thats a little T.M.I!!!!!!!
http://www.tmz.com/2015/01/24/total-divas-paige-wwe-wrestling-menstruating-period/

Yeah im just going 2 leave this 1 here.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige bae i love u baby!!!! But even thats a little T.M.I!!!!!!!
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/01/24/total-divas-paige-wwe-wrestling-menstruating-period/
> 
> Yeah im just going 2 leave this 1 here.


:wow


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

More aggressive eh? 

Red tide. 

Not a good man if you don't mind getting a bit bloody.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Probably my fave AJ pic :zayn3


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Pretty decent.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige bae i love u baby!!!! But even thats a little T.M.I!!!!!!!
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/01/24/total-divas-paige-wwe-wrestling-menstruating-period/
> 
> Yeah im just going 2 leave this 1 here.


Disgusting.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Disgusting.


Even the extreme paige fan that i am was taken back by-it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


> Disgusting.


What's so disgusting? She only said it makes her more aggressive?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos










:done


----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

this is awesome.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Legasee said:


> What's so disgusting? She only said it makes her more aggressive?


She's talking about her period. Would you be cool if big Show talked about how good it felt to take a huge dump?

Some paige fans will suck up to her no matter what. Sorry i mean paige stalkers.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Even im this forums biggest paige mark was a tad weirded out by it.
Im still a fan...BUT DAMN GURL!!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Probably my fave AJ pic :zayn3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Paige bae i love u baby!!!! But even thats a little T.M.I!!!!!!!
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/01/24/total-divas-paige-wwe-wrestling-menstruating-period/
> 
> Yeah im just going 2 leave this 1 here.


:eagle


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Paige's used tampons


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Some paige fans will suck up to her no matter what. Sorry i mean paige stalkers.


 No I find it disgusting


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

damn lana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

PaigeLover said:


> No I find it disgusting


Do you really though?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Do you really though?


 I do.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany & Mia Yim


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Brie Bella said:


> Paige's used tampons


what movie is that from? love emma stone


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Easy A. Def worth a watch.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I just hope thats not a real fur pelt. Only if people would see more of what goes on at fur farms. Knowing paige it isnt.


----------



## Kdawq (Jan 26, 2015)

Who are these two beauties?
View attachment 3690


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lana. Sure this was posted already, but... :banderas


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I LIKE CLASSY PAIGE <3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige in the Inmortals commercial lol, owning Kane and Big Show. This girl is something else, easily the most charismatic diva around right now. 

Ps. The video is in WWE website


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

mrxrival said:


>


yeah, this was hot.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

EvaMaryse said:


> She's talking about her period. Would you be cool if big Show talked about how good it felt to take a huge dump?
> 
> Some paige fans will suck up to her no matter what. *Sorry i mean paige stalkers*.




What I'm a stalker now because I don't agree? Don't play me like that bruh!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

Can she be anymore adorable. By far the most charismatic diva right now.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

SamiZaynFan said:


> Can she be anymore adorable. By far the most charismatic diva right now.


Awwwww!!!!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

I like Paige but she's trying way too hard with stuff like that. ^


----------



## cmase (Nov 4, 2014)

Sometimes the oldies are the best...


----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

Paige vs Kane playing wwe immortals. She rocks and the most electrifying charismatic diva in the wwe today. 

Also this is the first time i enjoyed Big Show and Kane in a long time. Them bickering like 4 years old and Paige not giving a fuck and kicking ass. 

http://www.wwe.com/videos/big-show-kane-and-paige-compete-in-wwe-immortals-27037417


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

SamiZaynFan said:


> Paige vs Kane playing wwe immortals. She rocks and the most electrifying charismatic diva in the wwe today.
> 
> Also this is the first time i enjoyed Big Show and Kane in a long time. Them bickering like 4 years old and Paige not giving a fuck and kicking ass.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/big-show-kane-and-paige-compete-in-wwe-immortals-27037417


Lol funny video all 3 did good. Paige has tons of charisma and it showed.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Lol funny video all 3 did good. Paige has tons of charisma and it showed.


paige should do what cm punk did, tear the wwe raw script up and go off script. And that what made the attitude era so great.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Without this man we would have no paige in wwe.
So help him win his fight with this awful awful disease.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

mrxrival said:


>


DAT TARYN!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## LilGeek (Nov 14, 2014)

Anyone else been seeing improvement in Cameron as of late? Her match against Naomi on Superstars was great. Shes definitely improving.

Idkw, but she reminds me of Maryse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Without this man we would have no paige in wwe.
> So help him win his fight with this awful awful disease.


What disease does he have? and what's his association with Paige?


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

RLStern said:


> What disease does he have? and what's his association with Paige?


Cancer I believe. And he's the talent scout that scouted her for WWE


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

who ever made This video is awesome, makes me want a Rollins/Paige alliance.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

is Jay Lethal smashing Scarlett Bordeaux?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cleavage said:


> is Jay Lethal smashing Scarlett Bordeaux?


I remember hearing some rumors about them being a couple too.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Mia Yim


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Some yum yums for my yummy!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NastyYaffa said:


> I remember hearing some rumors about them being a couple too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lana teasing she will appear on Maxim, maybe she is the next cast member for TD, at least I found het more interesting than Eva.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cleavage said:


>


:mj2


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Mordecay said:


> Lana teasing she will appear on Maxim, maybe she is the next cast member for TD, at least I found het more interesting than Eva.


LOL, imagine if she had to act Russian all the time. :ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BloodShed said:


> LOL, imagine if she had to act Russian all the time. :ti


probably one reason why Vince won't put her on there. Unless Cena buries the gimmick in the Rusev feud, or he puts her on there and has her keep the gimmick


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Goddes


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


> Mia Yim


:banderas

Has Mia ever had a tryout with the WWE?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## cmase (Nov 4, 2014)

LilGeek said:


> Idkw, but she reminds me of Maryse


It's cause they both white.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SamiZaynFan said:


> Can she be anymore adorable. By far the most charismatic diva right now.





BloodShed said:


> I like Paige but she's trying way too hard with stuff like that. ^


Agree totally, I thought I was the only person who see's it. Paige is constantly posting pics and vids or her clearly trying to hard to be cool. I mean if it was Nikki or someone else the Paige marks hate posting those pics and stuff they'd be all over Nikki "pretending to be cool".


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I find how paige acts to be totally natural and organic.
Most other divas look like they are reading off cue cards.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

EvaMaryse said:


> Agree totally, I thought I was the only person who see's it. Paige is constantly posting pics and vids or her clearly trying to hard to be cool. I mean if it was Nikki or someone else the Paige marks hate posting those pics and stuff they'd be all over Nikki "pretending to be cool".


Hm, I don't really have a problem with how she acts. I mean, she's 21 and looks like she's just trying to have a bit of fun. I do agree that if it was someone else doing it they would probably get called out for being posers or whatever.. I guess that's just what you get with _that_ fanbase lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rebel


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Agree totally, I thought I was the only person who see's it. Paige is constantly posting pics and vids or her clearly trying to hard to be cool. I mean if it was Nikki or someone else the Paige marks hate posting those pics and stuff they'd be all over Nikki "pretending to be cool".


You do realize than that was do it by WWE and not her, so probably they tell her what to do. I don't think she is trying to be cool, she just is cool, remember she is like 8-10 years younger than the rest of the divas on the main roster, so she has a different way to see things than someone that is in her 30s and married/on a serious relationship. I personally never see the Bellas trying to be cool, not that they aren't, maybe they just have a different personality. Personally I'm starting to like Nikki, unlike Brie she isn't taking advantage of her real life relationship to get over and she improove a lot in the ring, but I agree that they are Paige marks that makes us look bad


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Agree totally, I thought I was the only person who see's it.


It's not that people don't see it, they just don't agree with you. That doesn't mean that they're blind to something that you're somehow smart enough to see.



EvaMaryse said:


> I mean if it was Nikki or someone else the Paige marks hate posting those pics and stuff they'd be all over Nikki "pretending to be cool".


But instead you're the mark ranting about how a diva you don't like is "pretending to be cool". It's YOU not them. You're actually living the reality of what you claim others would do.

You've got a bad case of hypocrisy dude. Seriously most your posts are just whining and bitching about Paige, and how terrible all these Paige marks are. You're the most butthurt person here about people liking someone that you don't, and it's really not even close. Your obsession with letting everyone know your dislike for her is 10 times worse that the worst obsessed fan of hers has for her. Grow the fuck up and get over it already.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Paige does have a goofy/friendly personality, you can see it in the Fighting with my Family Doco. Compare her from then to now though and it's on an entirely different level, she's clearly playing up that side of herself to try and seem quirky and cool. There's nothing wrong with that, but it's unnecessary and a little off putting IMO.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Unnecessary????? 

This incarnation/version of paige has gotten more over than anything else shes done.And people have latched onto her more.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Unnecessary?????
> 
> This incarnation/version of paige has gotten more over than anything else shes done.And people have latched onto her more.


I suppose. It's definitely closer to her real life self than the 'Anti Diva'; I just think she lays it on a little thick sometimes.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Thick and delicious!!!!


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

BloodShed said:


> I suppose. It's definitely closer to her real life self than the 'Anti Diva'; I just think she lays it on a little thick sometimes.


Laying in on thick is the nature of the business. Everyone who has ever been anyone laid it on thick. Except maybe Bret Hart.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Agree totally, I thought I was the only person who see's it. Paige is constantly posting pics and vids or her clearly trying to hard to be cool. I mean if it was Nikki or someone else the Paige marks hate posting those pics and stuff they'd be all over Nikki "pretending to be cool".


How can you say she try hard to be col when it seem natural. Also you say paige marks would say something against then basically do it your self.

We are all marks or as I call it fans and will never agree about someone.


----------



## dobbies (Apr 14, 2008)

why2cj said:


> Mia Yim


Body from baywatch, face from crimewatch


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Legasee said:


> :banderas
> 
> Has Mia ever had a tryout with the WWE?


She had a match with Charlotte on NXT TV not too long ago.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They seem to have a good time in the storm


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> They seem to have a good time in the storm


Paige is so perfect, its unbelievable.


----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

something Charlotte tweeted that i did not like. I like her and all but if that's true then that would make Paige the best since she didn't win the title from her lol. Paige had to give up the title since being called up to the main roster. I don't think Charlotte had the right to say that since she didn't beat the first ever NXT womens champion



> Two weeks ladies. To be the best. You have to beat the best.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SamiZaynFan said:


> something Charlotte tweeted that i did not like. I like her and all but if that's true then that would make Paige the best since she didn't win the title from her lol. Paige had to give up the title since being called up to the main roster. I don't think Charlotte had the right to say that since she didn't beat the first ever NXT womens champion


She is just using the phrase of her father, don't make such a big deal about it, is not the first time she uses that. Some Paige marks need to relax, you're making us look bad.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

SamiZaynFan said:


> something Charlotte tweeted that i did not like. I like her and all but if that's true then that would make Paige the best since she didn't win the title from her lol. Paige had to give up the title since being called up to the main roster. I don't think Charlotte had the right to say that since she didn't beat the first ever NXT womens champion


I'm more offended by the atrocious promo she cut on Bayley backstage. She is just wretched when she has to talk.


----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> She is just using the phrase of her father, don't make such a big deal about it, is not the first time she uses that. Some Paige marks need to relax, you're making us look bad.


i would really wish charlotte would stop acting like the female version of her father and become her own.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> They seem to have a good time in the storm


Paige is such a tingle cookie!!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


I want that and i want it now.
The figure 2!!!!!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

real sexy gifs. But should post em in the gifs thread.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige went a little overboard with the hersheys syrup!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Back to blonde!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bella Bowl!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

december_blue said:


> Back to blonde!


Still sexy


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

OMG


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Video unavailable in my country :jose

What happens? And who are those girls with Tyson? :lmao


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Video unavailable in my country :jose
> 
> What happens? And who are those girls with Tyson? :lmao


Paige seems to be getting a tattoo on her left breast which is odd because you never see it when she wrestles. Must be small and covered. She seems to be crying and having some kind of breakthrough in her hotel room talking to Alicia. She makes out with some guy who I have no idea who he is. Paige goes to party with Brie. Nattie seems to be upset over something and more Bella drama with Cena.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I have not seen her tat either. I think thats why her top has gotten larger.
And also why paige wears gloves now. To cover-up the tats on her fingers and thumbs.

Most likely something wwe came-up with. They are iffy on body alterations.
Most of the time the guys/gals have to bring-it-by the officials to see if its okay or not.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Next half is going to kill in the ratings. looks way more fun and interesting.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

And paige crying just breaks my heart!!!
Underneath that sarcastic exterior is a sensitive soul.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wait, WTF? breast tatoo? Yeah, I'm not liking where this is going. Paige making out doesn't surprise me, probably one of her "boyfriends", maybe we'll find out who she is dating.

PS. Geoblock, I f*&%ng hate you, could anyone upload it in Dailymotion or something like that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Wait, WTF? breast tatoo? Yeah, I'm not liking where this is going. Paige making out doesn't surprise me, probably one of her "boyfriends", maybe we'll find out who she is dating.
> 
> PS. Geoblock, I f*&%ng hate you, could anyone upload it in Dailymotion or something like that.


IN the clip she talks about how she hates how everyone tells her what to do and what not to do with her body. Then she appears to be getting a small tattoo in that region. (that or a piercing). The guy shes making out with seems just like someone at a party not her boyfriend and not that Bradley guy who will also be featured.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Who's Bradley? Is he like Vinnie the GOAT?

I should start watching TD again. When's this upcoming episode? And Paige has boyfriends? Thought she was into girls :lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

From recent pics i dont think she went through on getting the tat.
From that stencil it looks like it would be noticable.

And the guy mordecay is speaking of is another guy in the long line of rumored guys paige is dating. A guitarist named kevin skaff. And man does he look like a generic/cookie cutter pop punk rocker.

How can she tell them apart.

I think the rumors are a boat load of huey!!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Who's Bradley? Is he like Vinnie the GOAT?
> 
> I should start watching TD again. When's this upcoming episode? And Paige has boyfriends? Thought she was into girls :lol


Well according to last wwe diva episode Paige is into guys but has been with women. (who knows if true since half the show is scripted and her mother debunked those rumors in the summer.) Bradley is her friend who she goes on a vacation trip with her Rosa and Alicia in an upcoming episode. People thought they were dating but those rumors seemed to have cooled off recently.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> From recent pics i dont think she went through on getting the tat.
> From that stencil it looks like it would be noticable.
> 
> And the guy mordecay is speaking of is another guy in the long line of rumored guys paige is dating. A guitarist named kevin skaff. And man does he look like a generic/cookie cutter pop punk rocker.
> ...


Wait that stencil was the tat? I thought that was just basically a holder or something. IDK much about tattoos so I didn't know they used stencils. If that's the case then theres no way she got it. That would be huge. Probably just a TD storyline where she "chickens out."


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

Someone mond uploading that to DailyMotion? Seems it's blocked everywhere bar the US


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah the tat stencil looks like its few inches wide.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm not very optimistic, so this is what I think:

She does get that tatoo (hate those type of tatoos in weird places) and probably will not be the last one.

I do think we'll see a boyfriend, either is that Bradley or someone else because let's face it, she is too awesome to be single for a long time.

I do think she has been with women, mothers not always know everything and there has been a lot of evidence.

Finally, this girl is awesome, it doesn't matter what she does, I'll always be her fan.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe a scripted boyfriend. Because im sure there have been hired actors on total divas.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I'm not very optimistic, so this is what I think:
> 
> She does get that tatoo (hate those type of tatoos in weird places) and probably will not be the last one.
> 
> ...


Same here but the tat thing looks to be a TD storyline more than anything. As for the boyfriend, she seems to be more the type of being single and not being tied to one guy due to her schedule. I think we may see a lot of guys in upcoming episodes and seasons. Hopefully the E! fanbase doesn't label her a slut though, they can and are cruel. They'll label someone like Paige a slut but someone like Kim Kardashian they idolize. EDIT NVM that guy I believe is Bradley. Seems she may have dated him for a short period.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Same here but the tat thing looks to be a TD storyline more than anything. As for the boyfriend, she seems to be more the type of being single and not being tied to one guy due to her schedule. I think we may see a lot of guys in upcoming episodes and seasons. Hopefully the E! fanbase doesn't label her a slut though, they can and are cruel. They'll label someone like Paige a slut but someone like Kim Kardashian they idolize. EDIT NVM that guy I believe is Bradley. Seems she may have dated him for a short period.


Don't believe she's dating him anymore anyway (if it even was dating and not just a quick fling)


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

I thought Paige is dating Baron Corbin. Wasnt there a pic of them together at movies or somewhere?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

CharlyBrown said:


> I thought Paige is dating Baron Corbin. Wasnt there a pic of them together at movies or somewhere?


Isn't he dating the singer from In This Moment?


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Isn't he dating the singer from In This Moment?


Could be, she seems to hang around with musicians...


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

CharlyBrown said:


> I thought Paige is dating Baron Corbin. Wasnt there a pic of them together at movies or somewhere?


Just mates. She not dating anyone at the moment I don't think. Apperently the whole Bradley thing on Total Divas is her stringing him along (whether that's real or Total Divas I don't know) although he did delete all traces of WWE and Paige from his instagram


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Isn't he dating the singer from In This Moment?


That's intense... I bet she has a crazy war cry.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

islesfan13 said:


> Same here but the tat thing looks to be a TD storyline more than anything. As for the boyfriend, she seems to be more the type of being single and not being tied to one guy due to her schedule. I think we may see a lot of guys in upcoming episodes and seasons. Hopefully the E! fanbase doesn't label her a slut though, they can and are cruel. They'll label someone like Paige a slut but someone like Kim Kardashian they idolize. EDIT NVM that guy I believe is Bradley. Seems she may have dated him for a short period.


_*She is not dating him lol. That episode that we see Paige kissing him was filmed in mid September and I believe it was either for E ratings or they had broken up. Because from that time frame from that film to her comic con Q and A in October. She did state that she is single and doesn't have time for a relationship because she is busy on the road in her career. *_


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*She is not dating him lol. That episode that we see Paige kissing him was filmed in mid September and I believe it was either for E ratings or they had broken up. Because from that time frame from that film to her comic con Q and A in October. She did state that she is single and doesn't have time for a relationship because she is busy on the road in her career. *_


That was actually from December. Still pretty sure they aren't dating; no interaction for 2 months, even when she was round his new place in Dallas recently. Think this was either 1) Total Diva story only 2) One time thing, pulling him along a bit, or 3) They dated for 2 months (since Paige got him and his girlfriend tickets for a show in September, and he was still dating this girl in October) and broke up


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Caffore said:


> That was actually from December. Still pretty sure they aren't dating; no interaction for 2 months, even when she was round his new place in Dallas recently. Think this was either 1) Total Diva story only 2) One time thing, pulling him along a bit, or 3) They dated for 2 months (since Paige got him and his girlfriend tickets for a show in September, and he was still dating this girl in October) and broke up


_*Interesting to know more of the story. Thanks for informing me.*_


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Interesting to know more of the story. Thanks for informing me.*_


Lets put it this way, he was seeing this other girl until the tour where he is pictured with Paige a lot (mid october). In UK tour she said she was single with nothing going on. This thing happened on the holiday straight after the UK tour. The week after Paige and Emma stayed at his house, then no interaction past that point. I mean they may be dating; Paige follows a lot of his family on Imstagram, and he follows Emma, Sweet Saraya, and Emma's boyfriend, but that might all be because they stayed at his (apparently it was just to save getting a hotel from what I've been told) and the time scale/lack of future interaction makes it seem like nothing. Also I heard it was another case of Paige stringing someone along for Total Divas, so maybe use a mate for a storyline (or that really happened). I dunno, guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People, stop being on denial, why nobody post the theory that is probably true: Paige and this Bradley (the guy she is kissing) are dating, she doesn't want to make it public because she realize how crazy her fans are and tell him to keep it private, avoiding social media and all that. I get it, for most of you it sucks that she isn't single (like if anyone of us had a chance) but deal with that, this is really creepy and now I get why Paige marks don't have a good reputation here.

Deal with that


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


So sexy :zayn3


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> People, stop being on denial, why nobody post the theory that is probably true: Paige and this Bradley (the guy she is kissing) are dating, she doesn't want to make it public because she realize how crazy her fans are and tell him to keep it private, avoiding social media and all that. I get it, for most of you it sucks that she isn't single (like if anyone of us had a chance) but deal with that, this is really creepy and now I get why Paige marks don't have a good reputation here.


Yeah I went a bit crazy there. Sorry about that. Well, irrespective of my own momentary mental degrodation there, that's all truthful stuff. Still, sorry everyone


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> People, stop being on denial, why nobody post the theory that is probably true: Paige and this Bradley (the guy she is kissing) are dating, she doesn't want to make it public because she realize how crazy her fans are and tell him to keep it private, avoiding social media and all that. I get it, for most of you it sucks that she isn't single (like if anyone of us had a chance) but deal with that, this is really creepy and now I get why Paige marks don't have a good reputation here.
> 
> Deal with that


_*You think this is bad, look at thousand Paige pages on twitter having a meltdown. *_


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Thats not bradley. Bradleys got a full head of hair. 
This guys more likely like that football player that rosa and summer were fighting for.

Hes a scripted plant. And am i the only 1 that thinks that guy
looks like bubba ray dudley???


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Cleavage said:


>



Dario Cueto the GOAT :mark:


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Thats not bradley. Bradleys got a full head of hair.
> This guys more likely like that football player that rosa and summer were fighting for.
> 
> Hes a scripted plant. And am i the only 1 that thinks that guy
> looks like bubba ray dudley???


It's Bradley. He had half his head shaved like that when they went on that holiday.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


DAYUM IN DENIM!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*You think this is bad, look at thousand Paige pages on twitter having a meltdown. *_


I read that, it's ridiculous. I won't lie, I get upset, but then I realize why do I have to get upset for a girl I'll never gonna met and I laughed and move on. I hope this revelation help her at the end, kill all hopes for those who think they had a chance, but this guy Bradley will get a lot of sh*t from now on and I'm afraid that this make her change the way she is with her fans and I can't blame her if that happens. You know what will be the first question she'll get in the next Wizard World she does and I guess she can't deny it anymore, unless that episode airs before.

PS. Did anyone know what happen with ZigZagging or whatever his name is this week? Either he kill himself or will try to kill this guy (it's a joke, I hope).


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> I read that, it's ridiculous. I won't lie, I get upset, but then I realize why do I have to get upset for a girl I'll never gonna met and I laughed and move on. I hope this revelation help her at the end, kill all hopes for those who think they had a chance, but this guy Bradley will get a lot of sh*t from now on and I'm afraid that this make her change the way she is with her fans and I can't blame her if that happens. You know what will be the first question she'll get in the next Wizard World she does and I guess she can't deny it anymore, unless that episode airs before.
> 
> PS. Did anyone know what happen with ZigZagging or whatever his name is this week? Either he kill himself or will try to kill this guy (it's a joke, I hope).


_*And to me. This is just me being me and not the fan of Paige speaking. It really isn't in of our business on who she dates and it is not our business and try to get into her personal life.*_


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I read that, it's ridiculous. I won't lie, I get upset, but then I realize why do I have to get upset for a girl I'll never gonna met and I laughed and move on. I hope this revelation help her at the end, kill all hopes for those who think they had a chance, but this guy Bradley will get a lot of sh*t from now on and I'm afraid that this make her change the way she is with her fans and I can't blame her if that happens. You know what will be the first question she'll get in the next Wizard World she does and I guess she can't deny it anymore, unless that episode airs before.
> 
> PS. Did anyone know what happen with ZigZagging or whatever his name is this week? Either he kill himself or will try to kill this guy (it's a joke, I hope).


To be fair, it's not on the amount of shit he's getting on twitter and instagram now. Fuck, some guy even commented on his mothers instagram asking about it. Whether they are dating or not, he does not deserve any sort of shit, it just fucking disgusting. He seems like a pretty cool dude anyway.

Good on them if they are dating, so be it if they're not, but if people go fucking crazy and insult the guy, or worse, his family, it's just sickening. 

(and yes, I know, this coming from the one who went a little crazy earlier)


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Caffore said:


> It's Bradley. He had half his head shaved like that when they went on that holiday.


Yeah its Bradley and good for him. the dudes got to kiss the hottest chick on the planet imo. Winning.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Yeah its Bradley and good for him. the dudes got to kiss the hottest chick on the planet imo. Winning.


That he did, scripted or not. Dude seems pretty chill as well. Fucked up the hate he's getting right now on Social Media


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Caffore said:


> That he did, scripted or not. Dude seems pretty chill as well. Fucked up the hate he's getting right now on Social Media


Hes getting hate? Some people on IG and twitter are straight up nuts :lmao


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Hes getting hate? Some people on IG and twitter are straight up nuts :lmao


Mate, his mum got asked questions on instagram. That's how crazy it's gotten. There are people flipping their lid everywhere. Then there are the more rational guys and gals saying it's no bodies business, it may not even be real, and whatever the case we should be happy and support her for the reason we always support her. But there is a significantly large amount of people going mad, and a fair few directing that anger at him.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

this reminds me when AJ got tons of hate when it became public that she was dating Punk. All the punk fangirls attacked her.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cesaro and Kidd are just awesome :fact

Nattie, not so much


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For those asking for it there it is


----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

it's official 

maybe those rumors of a Paige & AJ match at mania are true.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

^^^ He is alive, poor Bradley lol.

Talking about him, he is the luckiest SOB on the planet


----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> ^^^ He is alive, poor Bradley lol.
> 
> Talking about him, he is the luckiest SOB on the planet


bradley is the lead singer to a great band, Emarosa.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> ^^^ He is alive, poor Bradley lol.
> 
> Talking about him, he is the luckiest SOB on the planet


BRUH!:wall


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige is a selfie machine!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

To be honest I don't like this pic very much, but well maybe some of you would


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> To be honest I don't like this pic very much, but well maybe some of you would


I agree. WWE seems to be going very conservative with her shoots. Girl oozes sex appeal, let her show it a little more.


----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> I agree. WWE seems to be going very conservative with her shoots. Girl oozes sex appeal, let her show it a little more.


maybe its her decision.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

SamiZaynFan said:


> maybe its her decision.


Could be and im cool with that and respect it, but I think its more the wwe being pg and all.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks like shes wearing michael jacksons boots.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Katilyns ghetto blaster!!!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Mickie's return


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

SamiZaynFan said:


> maybe its her decision.


When one of the setups to your finisher is licking your opponents face, I doubt it's her decision.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

why2cj said:


> Lana


:mj2 Cena was ruthless on SD. She looks nice here.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

Caffore said:


> It's Bradley. He had half his head shaved like that when they went on that holiday.


i rather see paige kiss a young talented lead singer from a band than a 50 year old billionaire. Sometimes i felt bad for Trish back than.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Big show must of walked by and farted!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

SamiZaynFan said:


> i rather see paige kiss a young talented lead singer from a band than a 50 year old billionaire. Sometimes i felt bad for Trish back than.


I would rather see her kissing the divas title.
After winning the damn thing.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

why2cj said:


> Summer


Trey gorg!!!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

sounds like paige is going to get a good turn out in cleveland on February 21 at wizard world comic con at the cleveland convention center. I'm reading on twitter on how alot of people are going to meet her. Paige bringing in those $$$$$$$$$$ for wwe, total divas and now wizard world.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Big show must of walked by and farted!!!


I got better one:
Their faces when Reigns won rumble


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Lana makes 90% of the roster look like 5's.


----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

RCSheppy said:


> Lana makes 90% of the roster look like 5's.


i rather have cute girl like paige over someone like Lana.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

SamiZaynFan said:


> i rather have cute girl like paige over someone like Lana.


Cool, that's fine.

I wouldn't. Lana is absolutely beautiful, like it's disgusting how beautiful she is.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

SamiZaynFan said:


> i rather have cute girl like paige over someone like Lana.


I think they're both hot as fuck.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah both Paige & Lana are solid 10/10's in my opinion. :agree:


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

I must be the only one who doesn't like either of them much.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Brooke kada


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Brooke kada


Amazing body , terrible face


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Louaja89 said:


> Amazing body , terrible face


I ain't looking at her face


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Lord have mercy :dredead


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

anyone noticed during the wrestlemania promo during the royal rumble, I noticed on the mania promo ad that the only 3 women to be shown on it were AJ, Paige and Nikki Bella. 

hmmm possible AJ/Paige/Nikki part 2 or Paige vs Nikki w/ AJ as special referee or Paige w/ AJ vs Nikki w/Brie. or the bellas vs paige & aj.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

SamiZaynFan said:


> anyone noticed during the wrestlemania promo during the royal rumble, I noticed on the mania promo ad that the only 3 women to be shown on it were AJ, Paige and Nikki Bella.
> 
> hmmm possible AJ/Paige/Nikki part 2 or Paige vs Nikki w/ AJ as special referee or Paige w/ AJ vs Nikki w/Brie. or the bellas vs paige & aj.


fpalm

First of all, Brie was also in it. 

Yes, we all noticed who was featured in that promo, but none of us thought it was worth posting about in the thread that's mostly devoted to posting pics. In case you didn't realize it's not called the "post every thought I have about Paige" thread. 

For someone with the username "SamiZaynFan" you seem to post very little about him and instead post constantly about Paige.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

^^Yeah hes annoying as skaff[Shit] !!!!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

That body on Brittany bama4 :done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The former Veronica Lane.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Socal Val


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


From the amigos to an amazing amiga!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Leonardo Spanky said:


>


My girl Becky.:toast


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## cmase (Nov 4, 2014)

Makes me laugh how some of you sad fucks think you are entitled to know every little detail about someone you don't know and most will have never even met. Get a grip guys ffs.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

cmase said:


> Makes me laugh how some of you sad fucks think you are entitled to know every little detail about someone you don't know and most will have never even met. Get a grip guys ffs.


Dude, the same thing goes on in the WWE section as well. WWE's superstars and fam and other shit is posted in the funny pics thread, and some threads about who is dating who, and who is married to who is being posted. It's just eye candy and some discussion going on in here, mainly Paige talk these days, but it's not a big deal.

Shit, same thing happens in the celeb part of this section too, and in the entertainment section.


----------



## cmase (Nov 4, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Dude, the same thing goes on in the WWE section as well. WWE's superstars and fam and other shit is posted in the funny pics thread, and some threads about who is dating who, and who is married to who is being posted. It's just eye candy and some discussion going on in here, mainly Paige talk these days, but it's not a big deal.
> 
> Shit, same thing happens in the celeb part of this section too, and in the entertainment section.


It's not normal behavior to behave and speak about another person the way some people on here and elsewhere do (not just with Paige, but other celebs too). By all means be a fan but some of the stuff you see online is creepy and borderline stalker-ish (is that a real word?) 

Why we can't just post up some hot pics and say who we like is beyond me. Who gives a fuck whether Paige is kissing some guy on a TV show or is secretly dating some singer in a band. It's up to her and none of our business, leave her to get on with it and enjoy the pics that surface online.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

cmase said:


> It's not normal behavior to behave and speak about another person the way some people on here and elsewhere do (not just with Paige, but other celebs too). By all means be a fan but some of the stuff you see online is creepy and borderline stalker-ish (is that a real word?)
> 
> Why we can't just post up some hot pics and say who we like is beyond me. Who gives a fuck whether Paige is kissing some guy on a TV show or is secretly dating some singer in a band. It's up to her and none of our business, leave her to get on with it and enjoy the pics that surface online.


I agree man! I don't give 2 flying fucks about who the people I mark for dates because it's not my business to care.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Madison Rayne


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Some posters here do need to get off Wrestling Forum and join Fanfiction dot net I agree :lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

As of today ive officially stopped caring about if paige is dating
anyone or not. Its just 2 much work. She could be secretly married to this guy.

And is now known as saraya skaff. That-being said. Im still going to be a fan.
And just keep it to her in-ring work/backstage promos and in-ring promos
and the occasional commentary. And on total divas.

So Paige/Kevin have at you crazy kids you!!!!

LOAD OFF MY MIND!!!!...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bellas at Maxim's Superbowl Party


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Brie the crown is a bit much dont ya think!!?.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The Regent Alien. said:


> As of today ive officially stopped caring about if paige is dating
> anyone or not. Its just 2 much work. She could be secretly married to this guy.
> 
> And is now known as saraya skaff. That-being said. Im still going to be a fan.
> ...


Too much work? Load off your mind? Lol, you don't even know her personally or anything. Christ.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Of coarse i dont. That was kinda the point of my post.
Why care about someones personal life if you dont even know them.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

cmase said:


> It's not normal behavior to behave and speak about another person the way some people on here and elsewhere do (not just with Paige, but other celebs too). By all means be a fan but some of the stuff you see online is creepy and borderline stalker-ish (is that a real word?)
> 
> Why we can't just post up some hot pics and say who we like is beyond me. Who gives a fuck whether Paige is kissing some guy on a TV show or is secretly dating some singer in a band. It's up to her and none of our business, leave her to get on with it and enjoy the pics that surface online.


Hey man, some people make a living off that stuff. Paparazzi, E newz and all :draper2

I can't say I don't agree with you thou. But it really is the way the world works when it comes to celebs. Your life does begin to have many eyes on you.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> I ain't looking at her face


Now we understand each other .


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Who is Melissa Santos? I keep seeing her posted here, but have no idea who she is.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Freeway.86 said:


> Who is Melissa Santos? I keep seeing her posted here, but have no idea who she is.


Ring announcer for Lucha Underground


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

why2cj said:


> Ring announcer for Lucha Underground


Ohhhh ok. I don't watch that so that's why I was clueless. Thanks!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


> Melissa Santos


BAD!:banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Zahra and JoJo


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Banks gots some nice little guns on her.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

i dont find girls with muscle hot.

Paige is the perfect woman wrestler. She doesn't need to be overally muscled to show her skills in the ring. Charlotte for instant in sickening to me, eww gross all that muscle. 

she looks better with the nxt title than charlotte does.










she is perfection.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jesus man are you trying to make people not like Paige with your continuous dissing of other divas?


----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

Legasee said:


> Jesus man are you trying to make people not like Paige with your continuous dissing of other divas?


how was i dissing the other divas? i just said i don't like women who has lots of muscle.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Legasee said:


> Jesus man are you trying to make people not like Paige with your continuous dissing of other divas?


Why would this guy's actions make you dislike Paige?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Legasee said:


> Jesus man are you trying to make people not like Paige with your continuous dissing of other divas?


Nah, man. I will like Paige no matter what, unless my interest change. I've stated everything I needed to state about my interest in her. This dude will only just make people annoyed about him. And I'm pretty sure he's just the same re joiner who wished death on the bella twins. :draper2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

december_blue said:


> Zahra and JoJo


Also, cute pic. Still wish she wrestled.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

AJ is the total package. She's the women's division CM Punk

Sexy Star on Lucha Underground is great just because I love that they are not using her in a typical way that wrestling promotions use women. She's seems decent on mic and can wrestle pretty well too.

In terms of just looks alone:

Taryn Terrell - Ever since I saw her as general manager of WWE's version of ECW I've been blown away by how gorgeous she is. And seeing her on this week's Impact as the champ just cemented that for me. 

Paige - She's probably the youngest on their roster and you can kind of tell just comparing her looks to the rest of them. Gives her kind of an unfair advantage. The pale skin actually works to her advantage too. Gives her this hot goth girl thing

Used to love Layla too, but her age is beginning to show a bit

Mickie James. I haven't seen her lately, but she came out in some kind of Native American swimsuit outfit in some Halloween theme or swimsuit theme match in WWE one year and she literally put the entire divas roster to shame. She just had this amazing busty bombshell of a body and every other diva in the ring just looked skinny by comparison. Just look at this video:


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Morrison17 said:


>


Good lord, Scarlett! bama4


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Zeroapoc said:


> Why would this guy's actions make you dislike Paige?


Want change my mind of her at all, but there are some simple minded people out there.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Lisa marie varon calling dixie carter a cunt!!..SPOT ON!!!
Great interview with her on the ross report. Im sure most have listened to it.
But for those who have not.

Here-it-is.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke & Taryn


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Even though ive stopped caring about whom shes dating r not.
Does not mean i still dont find her sexy as hell!!! That will never change.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke










Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sarita


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Emma seems to be getting hotter


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Devin Taylor & Veronica Lane


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Alexa Bliss


that's bae


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Man, Bayley is odd looking. Its like a muppet met a human kind of thing.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

The hottest diva the WWE has *EVER* had.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Damn Bulgarian Brute. JELLY!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JESUS CHRIST!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

RCSheppy said:


> The hottest diva the WWE has *EVER* had.


That's a bold statement (literally ), but I'm finding it harder and harder to disagree with you.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Man i would love to try the food at her restaurant [The squared circle].
Ive heard they have some legit good food.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

december_blue said:


>


They may be doing a slow burn, but I think we're seeing the last of the dancing Emma.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

ironcladd1 said:


> They may be doing a slow burn, but I think we're seeing the last of the dancing Emma.


Agreed. I think the dancing has run it's course.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Becky Lynch


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks more like a bruise.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> That's a bold statement (literally ), but I'm finding it harder and harder to disagree with you.


I'm not even kidding, straight GOAT. 

I just can't find a diva that I'd put ahead of her, I legit think she's the best looking most natural looking diva in WWE history.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Becky Lynch





The Regent Alien. said:


>


These 2 need to have a match asap! Or a Knight Dynasty reunion.:zayn3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Would love to see it go down myself. (Y)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> It's not that people don't see it, they just don't agree with you. That doesn't mean that they're blind to something that you're somehow smart enough to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irony. pot, kettle. Hypocrisy. Look at you getting all shitty and ranting here. Hypocrisy is a part of human nature though so don't pretend you are above it when all you're basically doing is ranting about me not liking someone and acting high and mighty.

All i'm doing though is commenting on wrestling on a forum here for discussion. Yeah I have a dislike of Paige as talented as she is she's overrated and has creepy fans. She's only brought up in 99% of Divas threads inevitably by someone and it gets boring. Hows this any different to all the goofs who constantly bitch about Cena in every thread? Huh? And its not just a matter of not liking Paige, its also the hypocrisy of posters like you getting all butthurt when ever someone says something anti Paige or anti-indy in general yet theres never a stink kicked up whenever everyone bitches about Cena/Bellas/etc. 

Before you go insulting someone for hypocisy take a good look at yourself bud.



Mordecay said:


> You do realize than that was do it by WWE and not her, so probably they tell her what to do. I don't think she is trying to be cool, she just is cool, remember she is like 8-10 years younger than the rest of the divas on the main roster, so she has a different way to see things than someone that is in her 30s and married/on a serious relationship. I personally never see the Bellas trying to be cool, not that they aren't, maybe they just have a different personality. Personally I'm starting to like Nikki, unlike Brie she isn't taking advantage of her real life relationship to get over and she improove a lot in the ring, but I agree that they are Paige marks that makes us look bad


It just comes across as very forced, WWE telling her to do it or not doesn't really change much, other than it makes it even more forced and less natural for her to just ignore everyones insults.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Welcome back EvaMaryse. I see you wasted no time in burying Paige marks. 

Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Hahaha EvaMaryse comes back and goes after Paige right away :lmao


I just stay away from all Paige discussions as much as I can now- saves a lot of time and energy.

EvaMaryse vs SamiZaynFan should be glorious though.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Irony. pot, kettle. Hypocrisy. Look at you getting all shitty and ranting here. Hypocrisy is a part of human nature though so don't pretend you are above it when all you're basically doing is ranting about me not liking someone and acting high and mighty.
> 
> All i'm doing though is commenting on wrestling on a forum here for discussion. Yeah I have a dislike of Paige as talented as she is she's overrated and has creepy fans. She's only brought up in 99% of Divas threads inevitably by someone and it gets boring. Hows this any different to all the goofs who constantly bitch about Cena in every thread? Huh? And its not just a matter of not liking Paige, its also the hypocrisy of posters like you getting all butthurt when ever someone says something anti Paige or anti-indy in general yet theres never a stink kicked up whenever everyone bitches about Cena/Bellas/etc.
> 
> Before you go insulting someone for hypocisy take a good look at yourself bud.


Did you even read my post? I'm not ranting about you not liking someone. I don't give a shit. What you think of her isn't really the point. What's irritating is you just can't seem to handle the fact some people like her, and you have to attack them. She's brought up in 99% of Divas threads and it gets boring? Well you complain about people liking or talking about her in 99% of your posts and that gets boring. 

Her fans are no more or no less creepy than any other fan base. They all have creeps. If you think otherwise you probably have a case of confirmation bias.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks like a realdoll.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, Eva has to tone it down on the orange.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I must agree. A bit heavy there. There is no need.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Hahaha EvaMaryse comes back and goes after Paige right away :lmao
> 
> 
> I just stay away from all Paige discussions as much as I can now- saves a lot of time and energy.
> ...


Or what ever new name he has conjured-up.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## PaigeROLLINS_GOAT (Feb 6, 2015)

emma is adorable.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Tommy-V said:


>


:bow


----------



## PaigeROLLINS_GOAT (Feb 6, 2015)

emma is adorable.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Nikki bama4 :done :done :done


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

december_blue said:


>


She looks so fucking plastic, it's disgusting.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


>


:sodone


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


>


*Rusev looks very friendly in person.*


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nikki just keeps getting hotter and hotter.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

RKO361 said:


>


Lookin kinda weird brie!!!!

#SinnBella .


----------



## Ander (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Boss


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bellas



















Eva


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Barbie keeps getting hotter and hotter.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

RKO361 said:


>


"Someone is about to get buried" :cena3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

^^^^More? Anyway, Nikki looking damn fine these days


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Paige just hot hotter. Not only look how she looks.
But still maintain it after eating a juicy steak like that. 

Not only hot. But also eats..REAL FOOD!!!
No tofu and sprouts for paige.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bayley










Dana Brooke


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DAT BECKY LYNCH THO


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brie










Bayley & Carmella










Becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige & Foxy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos












december_blue said:


>


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

why2cj said:


> Summer


My junk is like damn!!!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Lucky tree!!! Wild wood!!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie, Victoria and friend


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol Becky is great.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Morrison17 said:


>


What's this?


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


JESUS H CHRIST THIS IS SEXY!!!!!!!!!!:brock4
GORGEOUS ON EVERY LEVEL!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige has this feline like quality about her!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:homer


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I love paiges little marshmallow hiney!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:damn


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Lana


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Sorry for so many pictures, I just have a huge hard on for TNA Knockouts right now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

^ Lana

:sodone

Melissa Santos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige










Natalya










Cameron










Eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie, Ryan Shamrock and Victoria


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Lana


RUSSIAN UN-DRESSING!!!!


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

Sooo what about Paige and the Stuff in the Season Trailer of Total Divas?
Is she getting a tattoo on her chest?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Torrie looking like Leslie Mann from 40 Year Old Virgin.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The food in Eva's pics almost look as good as her. bama4


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is why I started to watch TD, cutest girl I've seen in WWE

https://vine.co/v/OU10n0h7BlW


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

ROH was on TV last night and Maria looked amazing...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Nikki


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> :homer
> 
> *Paige*


God dat ass. :trips5



swagger_ROCKS said:


> *Lana*


Lana.... :homer


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige & Foxy


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

God dammit Nikki :tucky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Paige and Emma


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Brie's booty ain't too shabby either bama


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Summer's forehead tho


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

RIP Drew McDonald- Thank u..Thank..u for discovering Paige!!!!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Knockouts


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

DAT Booty on Nikki and Brie kada :done :done

Zahra looking pretty hot:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

RAVEN said:


> DAT Booty on Nikki and Brie kada :done :done
> 
> Zahra looking pretty hot:


Rollins just tweeted a nude picture of her and deleted it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Ithil said:


> Rollins just tweeted a nude picture of her and deleted it.


I saw that too :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, I would love to see that, thank God she doesn't look like her dad


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, I would love to see that, thank God she doesn't look like her dad


Did Noelle wrote "Maybe you can" afterwards?


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, I would love to see that, thank God she doesn't look like her dad


"Maybe you can"

:nice


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Ithil said:


> Rollins just tweeted a nude picture of her and deleted it.


Reading about this and holy shit is his fiance livid :lmao


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


>


Those tats are cool [A a great tribute]. But only on a temp basis.
I wouldnt want those to stay.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

When I first saw her come out I thought they were real, my heart sank. thank god they're not.

and Nikki's ass looks amazing in her current attire.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I wonder how much of wwes red tape paige had to go through for them to allow her to have that on her arms??


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> Did Noelle wrote "Maybe you can" afterwards?












It wouldn't be the first time though, a few months ago they had a very similar conversation on twitter.

All I can say is that both girls are awesome


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> It wouldn't be the first time though, a few months ago they had a very similar conversation on twitter.
> 
> All I can say is that both girls are awesome


Those girls are just teasing their stalkers. :bryanlol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

This weeks ep of raw straight shoot featuring the lovely Maria Kanellis..ENJOY!!!


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Just from tonight's Raw... 


















:wall 

She is KILLIN IT in this new attire. I swear she gets hotter and hotter every day. #QUEEN


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Ithil said:


> Rollins just tweeted a nude picture of her and deleted it.





NastyYaffa said:


> I saw that too :lol



Yikes. Busted :lmao

Anyone took it before it got deleted? :woo


EDIT:



> @WWERollins
> 
> I would like to apologize to all the WWE fans and my family and friends for private photographs that were distributed without my consent.


:hayden3


----------



## obeseinator (Jan 15, 2012)

so do you think he will get a punishment or something?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dana Brooke & Charlotte










Summer


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

And apparently she's set to be in a RomCom movie "Karla".


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brooke


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

why2cj said:


> Melissa Santos


:wall is there a clip of this?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos












swagger_ROCKS said:


> :wall is there a clip of this?


Yeah check your pm's.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

why2cj said:


> Melissa Santos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wee-bey Rio made some strong statements there, DAMN.

"Back there, they embraced me...but when I turned around, they stabbed me in the back" :whoo

Melissa S thou :banderas


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow, never heard of Melissa Santos before; but damn is she gorgeous.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ashley Massaro


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

>


More Kelly Kelly please.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Randumo24 said:


>


Enjoyed that match.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Summer


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

A nice bunch a pics.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Brooke


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## HusbandAJLee (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow! AJ is actually enjoying a hockey game and not on her phone. :lol


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Aint a bummer to look like summer!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Happy Valentine's Day from Maria Kanellis... :banderas


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Maria looks great


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Maria detests clothes.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva










JoJo










Devin


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Idc what nobody says but JoJo is sexy


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

PaigeLover said:


> Idc what nobody says but JoJo is sexy


She definitely is. Dat ass bama


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> She definitely is. Dat ass bama


Yeah


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thrash™ said:


>


:woolcock


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL Zahra seems to be doing a bit well with some girls. She'll do fine it looks like. Or maybe JoJo is just too friendly, she's friends with like all the NXT divas, and some main roster divas.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Randumo24 said:


>


Who's who? Can't recognize anybody.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> Who's who? Can't recognize anybody.


AJ Lee and Serena Deeb.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

To all the paige haters..SUCK IT!! This wonderful human being made this lucky little
dudes day!!! Cute little guy aint he!!!








Look at those pics and then prepare to have your heart melted!!!
This boys reaction is priceless. Heres a link to the vid.
https://twitter.com/corky1213/status/566811353927921665


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

No pics of little boys please.unk2


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

The Regent Alien. said:


> *To all the paige haters..SUCK IT!!* This wonderful human being made this lucky little
> dudes day!!! Cute little guy aint he!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That's...nice, but this post made me cringe as it was the kind of post the rejoiner troll would post. The bold part specifically.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

team booty


----------



## cmase (Nov 4, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> To all the paige haters..SUCK IT!! This wonderful human being made this lucky little
> dudes day!!! Cute little guy aint he!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, get over yourself!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Here i thought i was posting a pic of something nice happening.
And it gets a royal shitting on. Maybe something a bit different from
the regular go-to divas pics of divas in thongs.

Coupled with the standard [DAT ASS] caption/comment.

Maybe i should not of posted that.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

And if that pic were a different diva other than paige.
I still would of thought that would of been nice of them.

And i would of posted it. The divas and superstars doing nice things
needs to be seen more often.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Well every Diva and every wrestler has photos like that with little kids. Hell Cena gets hate for having so many of those photos. It's not a huge deal and nothing special; wrestlers are generally good to their fans and little kids love meeting their heros.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Well i couldnt help it. I thought that kids reaction was golden.
And it just totally made my day. Knowing it was paige he was reacting to was just a nice little extra added bonus.

Just thought things like this are nice to post every now and then
just to take a break from the snarkyness and the nastiness. 

Cutting away from threads and where members are at each others throats in nasty flame wars etc. And see nice things like this or a from a few weeks ago with HHH
breaking character to comfort the crying kid in the audience. 

For a much needed change in pace. And a brief vaycay away from the forum hostilities.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Obligatory :ti for a Jojo post


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Well every Diva and every wrestler has photos like that with little kids. Hell Cena gets hate for having so many of those photos. It's not a huge deal and nothing special; wrestlers are generally good to their fans and little kids love meeting their heros.


Then you get some who can be total a**holes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

^^^Like the girl in his nickname, and I'm not talking about Maryse.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> ^^^Like the girl in his nickname, and I'm not talking about Maryse.


Not that I've paid much attention but I've heard nothing bad said about Eva at the few meet and greets she has done.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Not that I've paid much attention but I've heard nothing bad said about Eva at the few meet and greets she has done.


A couple of friends ask her for an authograph/pic when they met her and she didn't even say hi, unlike the other wrestlets/divas they met that day. Maybe was just a bad day for her, but she at least could have wave or something, even the security there said that was rude.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> ^^^Like the girl in his nickname, and I'm not talking about Maryse.


My comment had nothing to do with Eva or Maryse to be honest


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone


HOLY F*CK, GOD EXISTS :homer :homer kada kada


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone


HOLY TONKA TRUCKS!!!!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Paige u messin with our minds gurllll!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige will break the internet one day if she keeps posting pics like that.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I like Jojo but what the fuck is going on with those eyebrows?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone


Hottest paige selfie to date?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Hottest paige selfie to date?


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone


OH MY FUCKING GOD kada kada kada


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Theres lots of money that can be made off of this girl. You have to expect a maxim shoot or fhm soon. Girl is gorgeous but not the typical supermodel that you see in everyday magazines. She brings something different. I can only imagine the sales if she was around in the playboy era. :surprise:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I can only imagine the sales if she was around in the playboy era. :surprise:


Paige & Torrie Wilson would of been great. :grin2:. If Paige did penthouse or sooner or later she will have a pic that will break the internet


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> Paige & Torrie Wilson would of been great. :grin2:. If Paige did penthouse or sooner or later she will have a pic that will break the internet


Didn't Torrie do playboy? Also, I know its the PG era but there is no way Paige doesn't do a risqué shoot within the next year or so. WWE, Paige and the mag company could make too much money to pass up. It wont be playboy, but Maxim or FHM is very likely. Probably just a lingerie shoot.


----------



## cherrypepsi (Feb 10, 2015)

How bout showing more respect to Paige and she isn't a piece of meat. Jeeze. And I can guarantee she will never do playboy, she has to much class. 

I highly doubt she ever do maxim.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

cherrypepsi said:


> How bout showing more respect to Paige and she isn't a piece of meat. Jeeze. And I can guarantee she will never do playboy, she has to much class.
> 
> I highly doubt she ever do maxim.


I agree that I think she won't do Playboy, but there is nothing wrong with drooling over her pics. :draper2

In the end, she is the one posting them.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Let's keep quoting this pic, please.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

cherrypepsi said:


> How bout showing more respect to Paige and she isn't a piece of meat. Jeeze. And I can guarantee she will never do playboy, she has to much class.
> 
> I highly doubt she ever do maxim.


Who knows if shell do playboy. Its her decision. There is nothing disrespectful about finding Paige hot. Its a compliment. If she were ever to do it, she wouldn't be trashy or have no class its the 21st century as she has said. Nothing wrong with flaunting your body.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> I like Jojo but what the fuck is going on with those eyebrows?


I agree her brows are insanely fine shaped, but they honestly look no different than Paige or Eva's tbh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Let's keep quoting this pic, please.


There you have it, 50k+ likes and counting



NastyYaffa said:


> :sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Theres lots of money that can be made off of this girl. You have to expect a maxim shoot or fhm soon. Girl is gorgeous but not the typical supermodel that you see in everyday magazines. She brings something different. I can only imagine the sales if she was around in the playboy era. :surprise:





islesfan13 said:


> Didn't Torrie do playboy? Also, I know its the PG era but there is no way Paige doesn't do a risqué shoot within the next year or so. WWE, Paige and the mag company could make too much money to pass up. It wont be playboy, but Maxim or FHM is very likely. Probably just a lingerie shoot.


 She did but I was saying if they had posed together like sable & Torrie did.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not as good as the selfie, but she never has a bad picture


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Not as good as the selfie, but she never has a bad picture


Shes overloading us with hot pics today lol



PaigeLover said:


> She did but I was saying if they had posed together like sable & Torrie did.


Oh. Didn't know they posed together.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha looking good, the title suits her. And that Paige photobomb lol, awesome


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

cherrypepsi said:


> How bout showing more respect to Paige and she isn't a piece of meat. Jeeze. And I can guarantee she will never do playboy, she has to much class.
> 
> I highly doubt she ever do maxim.


Sorry, but she doesn't need a white knight. She's fine with people finding her pics hot.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Didn't Torrie do playboy? Also, I know its the PG era but there is no way Paige doesn't do a risqué shoot within the next year or so. WWE, *Paige and the mag company could make too much money to pass up. It wont be playboy, but Maxim or FHM is very likely*. Probably just a lingerie shoot.


It depends on what kind of person Paige is. If money was all that mattered, AJ would have done Maxim after this poll:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> It depends on what kind of person Paige is. If money was all that mattered, AJ would have done Maxim after this poll:


fpalm I know I'm not the only person that cringed at this post. 

I thought the last few pages with the Playboy/Maxim talk were bad enough, then you came in and easily topped it by perpetuating AJ Lee's smug and holier-than-thou bullshit for no reason whatsoever. 

"Look guys, my queen AJ Lee won an online poll over a year ago and didn't do Maxim because she's got more class than most celebrity women, whereas they all lack morals for partaking in bikini photoshoots for profit" or whatever pro-AJ Lee point you were attempting to make this time. 

ut

As bad as that discussion was, your contribution to it was incredibly irrelevant.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> A couple of friends ask her for an authograph/pic when they met her and she didn't even say hi, unlike the other wrestlets/divas they met that day. Maybe was just a bad day for her, but she at least could have wave or something, even the security there said that was rude.


Every celeb has a story or two like that though. cant expect these people to go out of their way every single day of their lives. Everyone has bad days.



cherrypepsi said:


> How bout showing more respect to Paige and she isn't a piece of meat. Jeeze. And I can guarantee she will never do playboy, she has to much class.
> 
> I highly doubt she ever do maxim.


She posted the pic, as she has posted hundreds of other barely clothed pictures to get attention/show off her body. She's asking to be perved on.

She looks way too pale in that pic that has everyone drooling though, actually looks gross in my opinion.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Damn! Eva looking amazing!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Foxy & Rosa










Emma


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

:homer4 hello emma ^


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

No one wants to see Aj on Maxim.


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> No one wants to see Aj on Maxim.


----------



## Mr T_712 (Feb 11, 2015)

I like a few of the current WWE divas such Nikki Bella and Paige. Also Brie Bella and Alicia Fox are enjoyable.

Thanks for reading


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> It depends on what kind of person Paige is. If money was all that mattered, AJ would have done Maxim after this poll:


that shit is fake LOLS 

Nina Dobrev would never lose on a poll vs any athlete. Stop it. LMAOS

Congrats to Nikki or Nikki & Brie. Making haters mad today.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


>


----------



## Womenswrestlinggif (Dec 13, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


>


I don't even know what that is supposed to mean. Am I Mr. Twig?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Womenswrestlinggif said:


> I don't even know what that is supposed to mean. Am I Mr. Twig?


No, but Aj's maxim shoot would look similar to that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige in Talk is Jericho this Wednesday, but don't expect that she'll talk about her private life.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

people need to stop picking on AJ fine if you don't like her but damn the hate is unreal. If some picked on Nikki or even paige people wou probably say what I'm saying.

Me I like AJ as do others so if they want to see her in maxim so be it.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

RCSheppy said:


> No one wants to see Aj on Maxim.


Don't speak for everyone. Although what bout Tessmacher?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

TBH I rather see AJ in maxim than Lana. With that said Neither of them are a must see maxim spread for me. Lana to me is too similar to the thousands of others that have posed for these magazines and AJ just doesn't do it for me. I found her more attractive 2 years ago. Paige for obvious reasons would be a must buy imo. With that said I am not going to crap all over Randuomo for having a different opinion on who he finds attractive. If he wants to see Aj in maxim that's cool.


----------



## Ander (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> Paige in Talk is Jericho this Wednesday, but don't expect that she'll talk about her private life.


Again? I'm assuming this will be more focused on pushing Total Divas.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This pretty much confirms it, so stop it now, I'll try too


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> This pretty much confirms it, so stop it now, I'll try too


This could be confirmation [If so good for em]. Or they are just really good friends. Its like having some kind of of event/party and being heartbroken a friend could not make it.

But its her private life. Which shes got the right to.
And i cant wait until wednesday.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

why2cj said:


> Lana


CRUSH!:allen1


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Pics of Paige in a towel please


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well ok.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

you know who deserves more love, Devin from NXT


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Paige is so cute. :mark:


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

If you guys didn't know who Steohanie Mcmahon was, would you think she is the hottest woman in the world? Even during he Mcmahon Helmsley Era?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma & Bayley


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Brittany's body kada :done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The former Veronica Lane. One of the hottest women the WWE has ever hired, IMO.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Carmella kada


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

december_blue said:


> The former Veronica Lane. One of the hottest women the WWE has ever hired, IMO.


WOW, that girl is beautiful. Is she talented? because if she is I could question my love for Paige (not really).

Looking forward for her debut in NXT.

Could anyone the meaning of IMO? English isn't my native language so I don't know.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Taryn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> WOW, that girl is beautiful. Is she talented? because if she is I could question my love for Paige (not really).
> 
> Looking forward for her debut in NXT.
> 
> Could anyone the meaning of IMO? English isn't my native language so I don't know.


IMO = in my opinion.

Sadly, she left NXT shortly after returning from an injury.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Part 2 interview with paige on talk is jericho.
Its not discussing total divas. Something far more important. Its a brief segment
with her. Discussing the late drew mcdonald. 

http://podcastone.com/pg/jsp/program/episode.jsp?programID=593&pid=484149


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


>




:trips5:trips5:trips5aige


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Woah Paige is going to help pay for Drews funeral. That's class.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

aige I just admire this woman, she could settle with been just another beautiful woman, but she is such a nice person and remains the same, she is just awesome.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

To bad the interview with her couldnt of been longer. And she
didnt have to share the show with jerichos dad [No disrespect to jerichos farther].

He could of given her another 15 minutes.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emma


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva 










Foxy



















Becky & Lina


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Good Ol' Devin


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Lana










Cameron


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Lana


It's just not fair. Not fair at all.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> WOW, that girl is beautiful. Is she talented? because if she is I could question my love for Paige (not really).
> 
> *Looking forward for her debut in NXT.*
> 
> Could anyone the meaning of IMO? English isn't my native language so I don't know.


Good luck with that. She quit last year.

But yeah, i really was looking forward to her debut as well.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

http://www.primagames.com/games/wwe/official-guides










Paige on the cover with some pretty elite company, barring Roman Reigns. :lol

Art is sweet.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Zahra and Jojo seem to be best friends. Lots of pictures together.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

:brock4:brock4:brock4aige


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

ick. Just found out that Davey Richards is dating Angelina Love, his former fiancee is not happy.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> ick. Just found out that Davey Richards is dating Angelina Love, his former fiancee is not happy.


Such a peculiar face.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Mia Yim and a girl I know from a other TV show in the silver, Nikki from Bad Girls Club Season 6. From this week's superstars.*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *Mia Yim and a girl I know from a other TV show in the silver, Nikki from Bad Girls Club Season 6.*


Nikki's Twitter account now lists "WWE Diva in Training" in her bio. Hmm...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Nikki's Twitter account now lists "WWE Diva in Training" in her bio. Hmm...


*Well..if she is in training..power to her. If she does actually get signed then she would be making a lot more than the ratchet Bad Girls Club Show.*


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Lana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cameron doesn't get enough credit, she's insanely hot imo.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *Mia Yim and a girl I know from a other TV show in the silver, Nikki from Bad Girls Club Season 6. From this week's superstars.*


and Blue Pants in the pink fairy outfit that Paige ended up wearing.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> and Blue Pants in the pink fairy outfit that Paige ended up wearing.


That is Blue Pants! I didn't recognize her without the....blue pants.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Holy Fuck!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


> Holy Fuck!


I think her implants are on steroids


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


>



Any colored pic of Bliss in this attire available?


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Torrie Wilson


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

https://instagram.com/p/zTmMHAAFG6/?modal=true :sodone


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> I think her implants are on steroids


It's borderline disgusting. Way too much.

Natural small breasts > Those enormous things.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> https://instagram.com/p/zTmMHAAFG6/?modal=true :sodone


Paige can be cute and hot in just five seconds, amazing.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

PMN Interview with paige. http://prommanow.com/2015/02/19/pmn-interview-wwe-diva-paige-talks-fastlane-total-divas-sting-and-more/


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


> Holy Fuck!


I would demolish Kaitlyn. Jesus Christ she's sexy


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Get this woman back on TV pronto!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

http://www.craveonline.com/sports/interviews/825909-one-one-wwe-divas-champion-paige


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Fearless Nikki










Paige










Cameron










Torrie


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Picture of the week, this woman :banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

RLStern said:


> Picture of the week, this woman :banderas


BAH GAWD KANG

:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Some seriously sexy thighs on Alexa and Kaitlyn right there. bama4


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

islesfan13 said:


> https://instagram.com/p/zTmMHAAFG6/?modal=true :sodone


What was this video? It seems to have been removed.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Brie bama


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Fearless Nikki


Damn Nikki looking so fine.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

She needs to do a WWE photoshoot already.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Morrison17 said:


>


Beat me too it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Eva :ass


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> What was this video? It seems to have been removed.


http://instagram.com/p/zTme25qvXu/

Wonder why they would delete that.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I hate it when people spell her name as page.
You forgot the i you diots!!!!!

Its paige..Not page!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I hate it when people spell her name as page.
> You forgot the i you diots!!!!!
> 
> Its paige..Not page!!!


Is everything alright?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I hate it when people spell her name as page.
> *You forgot the i you diots!!!!!*
> 
> Its paige..Not page!!!


not sure if serious


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I hate it when people spell her name as page.
> You forgot the i you diots!!!!!
> 
> Its paige..Not page!!!


page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page page


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

It was just some humor filled ranting. Like telling them they left
out the i in her name. And then calling them idiots. But spelling it without the i.

You didnt get that?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure if these were posted already, but they're worth seeing again.

Alexa Bliss. :wall



















:banderas


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Shes a cutie!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lana


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Its awful that a fake/poser paige twitter account
has tons more followers than the REAL deal!!!

FAKE>https://twitter.com/EnviousAberrant
REAL>
https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky












The Regent Alien. said:


> Its awful that a fake/poser paige twitter account
> has tons more followers than the REAL deal!!!
> 
> FAKE>https://twitter.com/EnviousAberrant
> ...


What are you talking about? The fake one has 2,982 followers & Paige's official twitter has 596,000.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I know. My eyes get bad when i post whilst tired.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I dont get why people call summer ugly.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> I dont get why people call summer ugly.


Cuz of her face. I wouldn't call it ugly though. Just kinda weird.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Melissa Santos


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany










:done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Torrie










Eva


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rosita


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Melissa, Rosita, Eva, Brittany all looking gorgeous.



Hades1313 said:


> Cuz of her face. I wouldn't call it ugly though. Just kinda weird.


Summer can look great at times, but at others (most of the time) she just doesn't have the prettiest face.


----------



## anonymousdolphin (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

:grin2:

Mia, Leva & Renee


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Torrie


I want her to make a guest appearance on Raw. I love her


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> :grin2:
> 
> Mia, Leva & Renee


Paige: "So you're a rosebud again tonight."

Leva: "No that's my regular clothes."

Paige: "Oh..."


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

A fan that went to the WSU show last night said that Leva Bates told him that Paige hand picked her for the segment on Raw.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Still waiting for any video from the paige/dolph q & a yesterday.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> :grin2:
> 
> Mia, Leva & Renee


I wish they would sign Mia and Leva already! I want to see Mia kick the shit out of some of the divas.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Torrie


:faint:

Torrie still looks amazing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Legasee said:


> I wish they would sign Mia and Leva already! I want to see Mia kick the shit out of some of the divas.


Well then hope they end up of NXT, otherwise they're Bella food


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

CJ said:


> Maria


Maria is just amazing :faint:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

JESUS CHRIST KAITLYN :lenny


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Cameron and Eva at the Oscars. They were taking part in E's Red Carpet Countdown.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte & Havok


----------



## anonymousdolphin (Feb 17, 2015)

paige and dolph ziggler cleveland 2015 comic con part 1


----------



## anonymousdolphin (Feb 17, 2015)

paige and dolph ziggler cleveland 2015 comic con part 1


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Natalya




























Naomi



















Cameron



















Eva


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Natalya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not normally a fan of Naomi but she looks gorgeous there.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:banderas Naomi


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Charlotte


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Eva needs to gear down on the make up. She looks like a clay statue.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Summer Rae*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brittany


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva










Rosa


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------

